# Due to start FET in Sept 2010



## lollipops

Hello All-
I'm Sam and I'm due to start  FET in September. I had normal IVF in October 2009 and it was un successful. It took myself and my husband some time to accept the news and decide what we wanted to do- so here I am almost 11months later about to start all over again but this time a FET , which seems much less stressful than IVF. I'm just awaiting on my presciption and information through the post , and I will start this cycle begining of Sept. Can anyone fill me in while I wait to start? Anyone done a FET and can pass on advice? My clinic are prescribing me tablets to thicken my womb lining- but I have heard of some ladies sniffing, any ideas on the difference?

Anyway its nice to be back on F.F.
It was a blessing and lifesaver through-out my last cycle. So happy to be back with all you lovely ladies.

xx


----------



## Jac101

Hi There!
I have done 3 fresh IVF and 5 FET.  I have had no success with the fresh IVF.  I have had one miscarriage at 9 weeks from a FET, and I have 2 sons both through FET!!!!  I have a 7 year old and a 2 year old and we have 5 embryos left in the freezer.  We are doing a FET in September too.  I am going to start sniffing in a couple of weeks time, and then take some pills for a few weeks, then progesterone suppositories (yuck!).  What hospital are you going through?  I am hoping to get one of the embryos to blastycyst stage but we will have to wait and see how they cope with the thawing process as they have been in the freezer for nearly 5 years now!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Jacqui


----------



## lollipops

Hi Jacqui,

Thanks so much for replying. Its really lovely to here that FET has been succcessful for you guys. It perks me up to hear some good news like that. I'm not saying it can't have been hard for you , especially when you miscarried.
I am at CARE Clinic in Nottingham,  what about yourself? 
Nice to have meet someone who's starting at a similar time to me. And must be good to know you have 5 embryos still frozen.
We only have 3...which I know its still a blessing to even have any frozen but I'm worried about the whole thawing stage as my clinic have advised some don't survive it. So they are going to 'defrost' one embryo at a time , so fingers crossed the first one they thaw will be fine-then we'll still have 2 left in the freezer for back-up. Can you offer any advice on the thawing process? How long from thawing to ET is it? And if you don't mind can you shed some light on why you are sniffing before starting your tablets? My clinic said I would only need to take tablets? I really wish my protocol and bits would hurry through the post-then I'll get clued up!
Sorry to be picking your brains so much.

Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle. Are you hoping for a baby sister for your two boys to look out for?!   

Sam


----------



## Jac101

Hi Sam


I am at Oxford Fertility Clinic.  Although I have 5 frosties, I don't think that they are of great quality as we used the best quality ones when we did the FETs before.  They are going to thaw all 5 at once and hope that at least 1 makes it to blast stage.  At the moment they are only 2 days old and only a few cells in each.  If more than 1 makes it to blast stage they will put 1 inside me and refreeze the remaining.  I am hoping for a little girl this time, although in all honesty I will be happy with a boy too.  I will be devastated though if none survive the defrosting - all the drugs and money for nothing...still we have to keep our positivity up!  
I don't know why I would be sniffing and you not be.  I guess different clinics do different things.  As far as I know, I sniff to get to something called down regulation.  Although what that means I am not sure.  It has been about 9 years since we had our initial explanation of how it all works so I can't remember!!!  I will have to look into that and remind myself!!!  At the moment I just go with the flow and do as I am told...sniff this, swallow that, shove things up the other...
Any way, better go, we are not dressed yet!!!
Let me know your dates of when you are going to start the medication.  My drugs all arrive tomorrow morning and I think I start sniffing the week after.


Take care
Jacqui
x


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi
Can i join i am waiting for AF to arrive this weekend and t hen will start medicated FET.  

Sam every clinic has a different protocol i imagine the tablets u will be taking will be to build up your linning so it sounds like u will be missing out the down reggulating phase that Jac mentioned there is no difference in success rates between them just diff clinics like doing it different ways the FET that i had was completley natural so had no drugs at all!!! It is good that are thawing 1 at a time as we have 5 frozen but they are defrosting all 5 and then picking the best 2.  At my clininc (St Marys in Manchester) they thaw them in the morning that you are going to have transfer, the thaw survival rates have really improved recently so am sure u will be fine.  Good luck!!!!

Jac - congrats on having 2 sons!!!  The sniffing is for down ****** which my clinic describes as like putting u through the menopuase and it is to make sure ur linning is thin before they start to build it up..My consultant did say that there is no difference success wise between doing this or not but it gives them more control over you cycle so that they can control when ET will be.  I asked my clinic about taking them to blast but they wouldnt which is frustrating but not sure if thats cos we are NHS so they dont always seem to like doing extra things.  Good luck when do u start sniffing

AFM this is the first time we have done medicated FET as last time was all naturel so am quite nervous have never down reg before as always been on short protocol so gone straight to stimmin.  Have already warned DH that there might be mood swings.  Feeling excited about starting again but not sure if i can deal with the whole 2ww again also have loads of questions for the clinic as no idea how long i am injecting for or what happens after that.

Good luck
xx
Hannah


----------



## HRM

Hi ladies,

Hoping to join this thread as I am in a similar-ish position you you guys.
Today I had egg collection  and unfortunately had my embryo transfer cancelled as the scan showed bleeding in my uterus so the embryo would not implant. I am absolutely gutted. I had 10 eggs collected but don't find out until tomorrow how many have fertilised. I was expecting more to be honest as I had 24 follicles and they were worried I would have OHSS. I don't appear to have it, but can't understand why I had so many follicles and so many of them were empty. Any ideas? 

This is our first go, so trying to stay really positive and it's nice to read that some of you have experienced success with FET. I believe I will be having a natural FET in 8 weeks time, after this bleed (2 weeks ish) and then 1 normal bleed. They were not very forthcoming this morning though and wouldn't really answer many of my questions, which was frustrating. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all,
H xx


----------



## poppylou

Jacqui - just wanted to say it was lovely to read your post ive been after some positive stories and found yours.  we have had 2 fresh icsi's and 1 fet but didnt manage to have transfer with fet as they did not survive the thaw.

can i ask did you do anything different on your fet's that worked?

wish you lots of luck with this cycle and look forward to hearing you get another BFP xx


----------



## Jac101

Hi everyone

I have started sniffing now so am on my way to a (hopefully) positive FET!  It's lovely to have others that are going through this rollercoster ride at the same time.

Poppylou, I have also had ICSI.  We had 3 of those and 5 FETs.  One time I have had several massages and pedicure type things during the 2ww and had acupuncture before and throughout the cycle which helped me to relax and I got a BFP! One time I just had acupuncture and I got a BFP put had a miscarriage.  3 times I had acupuncture but got BFNs.  I did 2 cycles where I did nothing special and I got BFNs and one time I had a holiday just before starting the cycle (and got a BFP!)  I don't know if there really is anything you can do other than try to not get stressed out about it.  It is out of all our hands really.  All we can do is put our trust in the clinics and do as we are told!!

Has anyone else started on their medication yet?  I go on holiday on Monday, which I hope is a good omen for me as I got my last BFP following a relaxing holiday a few years ago!!!

Take care everyone
Jacqui
x


----------



## Em.

Hi - would you mind if I joined you?

I had my first try at ICSI in Jun/Jul, and I am now due to start my first FET in September. 

I want to wish you all the best of luck, I hope there are lots of BNP!

Em xx


----------



## salblade

Hi I would like to join you, I'm going to be having my second natural FET in September. Just waiting for a/f which is due in 3 weeks. My last BFN was in July and I now can't wait to get started again   . 

Hi Em. I recognise you from cycle buddies, hope your FET is successful.
salx


----------



## Em.

Sal, how are you? Sorry to hear your last try didn't work. My fingers are crossed for you for this time round. xx


----------



## salblade

Thanks Em lets hope this time is lucky for all of us     . I'm fine, just looking forward to september now   . I hope you are ok.
salx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hello everyone, please can i join your thread??    im due to start Natural FET in sept xxxx

I had my first IVF in July which resulted in BFN   , I have 18 frosties and i have just had my follow up appointment on 11th August.  I am having a natural FET no drugs atall in September, they said im to have a natural FET as my cycle is very regular so no need for drugs.  I am just waiting for my AF to come any day now, then i need to ring the clinic to get started... (sods law the time i want it to come.........its late!!!!)   .........im excited to get started again     this FET works.

Thanks and i hope we all get our positives this time!!!!!   

Lotsa Luv

Debs


----------



## lollipops

Debbie- Good luck with your FET ! I too am waiting for AF! Hurry hurry!


----------



## poppylou

me too but a/f was really late after 1st icsi so not sure when to expect it!!! good luck girls for fet x


----------



## DEBBIEW

Thanks Girls   ,

Just wishing it would hurry and come...i have never been this late!!   

Hope we all can get started soon   

Debs xxxx


----------



## saz5

Hi everyone,

I am hopefully going to be starting a natural FET at the end of september. We are going on holiday middle/end of september so i am hoping that the dates work out. We had our first ICSI treatment back in December 08 and our little girl was born on the 3/9/09. We have 4 frosties from that cycle and have been advised by our consultant that i shouldnt have a problem with natural FET but they will monitor and see how we go.
Running up to my treatment before i used this site so much and found it helpful and reassuring to read others advice etc.
When we went for our initial consultation (this time round) back at St Barts my husband and i felt kind of calm and at peace as we had been there before and have absolutley no complaints on how we were treated etc. I cannot praise them enough.
It will be good to get to know a few ladies who are or will be going through the same thing and i keep my fingers crossed for you all.
Look forward to chatting and hearing from you all.

sarah x


----------



## pinkpixie

hi to everyone and a AF dance for those who need it       


hannah
x


----------



## lollipops

YAY!! Here comes move dancing for AF!!


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hello Everyone,

well i came on this morning and i was sooo happy until i rang clinic and they said i should go in day 10 for scan to make sure everything is going how it should but my day ten falls on a sunday and they are shut...plus its bnk hol so i have to go on Tuesday 31st @ 11:45, i really hope i can get started this cycle   

Hows everyone else getting on? xxxxx

Debs


----------



## pinkpixie

Debbie   its horrible when things dont go as planned i dont think hospitals realise how much you get yourself psyched up to start treatment.


hi to everyone else


AFM trying to start positive hve huge reservations about doing a medicated FET cos by last one was natural and i have never downregged so worry that it is going to make me feel bad also it seems a really long process .  But this will be our time!!!


----------



## DEBBIEW

Thanks Pixie , xxx  its all the waiting .......drives me nuts  xxxxx


----------



## salblade

Hi Debbie my last natural FET I had my scan on day 11 and everything worked out fine. Everything should be fine as long as you don't ovulate super early. Sorry it hasn't gone to plan, but if they were worried they would have brought you in early. Glad your a/f has turned up. I've got 2 and a half weeks to wait but I'm already excited   .

Hi pinkpixie i'm sure the medicated FET will go well and you will get your BFP   .

Hi Sarah good luck with your natural FET.

salx


----------



## K8O

Hi all

Can I join you?  Due to start d/r in 20 days time.  Had failed FET in July but now having acupuncture and feel very positive and in a good place for this tx.  

Look forward to cycling with you all

  Kxx


----------



## salblade

Hi K80 nice to see you on this thread as well   .
salx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Thanks, xx keepin my fingers crossed for 31st im    it all works out,.......hope everyone else is doin ok  xx


----------



## dippy1000

Hi,

Sorry to be coming into this thread late on but I had a BFN result today = devastating. I knew yesterday it was all over but, a bit like buying a lottery ticket, I had that small hope I would be onto a winner! Hard telling friends and family as I feel like a failure but reading your responses to each other I feel you are amazing ladies!

I will call the unit tomorrow - I am with Oxford Fertility Unit and ask about FET (I have 10 frozen at blastocyst stage). I only had 1 embryo transferred as they talked me out of having 2 but thinking about opting for 2 if possible next time.

Has anyone had their immune system tested? A couple of people have mentioned that this can be a reason for failure but am not sure how you can check it? I suffer from endometriosis (2 operations so far) and PCOS.

Good luck to everyone out there. To think we are doing all this for early mornings and dirty nappies!


----------



## Lanta

Hi - do you mind if I join this thread?

I'm due to start a natural FET in September.  I had a failed ICSI in July, but we have 3 frozen blasts from that cycle.  We had our FU meeting with the consultant last Friday and he says we're all good to go next month, so I'm just waiting for AF to show up.  This has to be the longest cycle ever - I'm usually 29-32 days but this will be about 6 weeks - which I'm guessing is down to all the IVF drugs messing with things.  So annoying isn't it when for once you want AF to show! Of course there's a little part of me that's hoping for a miracle BFP this cycle!!

What have people been advised about the success rate of thawing embroys and then getting pregnant? This is the first time we've done FET and am paranoid that the little things won't survive the thaw! Back in July they put a text book perfect hatching blast back but it didn't take, so I'm a bit sceptical how we can have any success with the other 3 which weren't quite as good quality.

I've done more lurking than posting but this site is a god send for keeping you sane through all the drugs and endless waiting!

My fingers are crossed for everyone on here

Lanta
x


----------



## dippy1000

Hi Lanta - I have been the same as you. Just decided to get stuck in and join some groups here! Everyone is so supportive. I know what you mean - on paper my first cycle should have worked (strong blastocyst that was even starting to hatch as they transferred it but it was not meant to be) but now it is down to FET. Very odd calling my unit just to tell the receptionist my result was negative. Now waiting for a nurse to call to tell me what to do get myself ready.

Fingers crossed for everyone! xx


----------



## Em.

Hi Dippy and Lanta,
I am so sorry to hear about your BFN's. I had exactly the same thing, just remember to keep positive and fingers crossed next time is our time            

Wishing all you lovely ladies luck for the this treatment - not long now and we will all be started. xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Dippy and Lanta   so sorry for your BFN there seems to be no rhyme and reason as to which treatments work.  The success for frosties are good now and now that they have new freezing and thawing methds the thaw rate is a lot better now.


K8O   hi how are you doing


hi to everyone else


AFM still waiting for appt on thursday!!! the days are dragging 


sending everyone lots of


----------



## K8O

Hi

Pinkpixie - Im good thank you!  First day back at work after a week off.  Now sat here in my PJ's Im so tired.  Hope you are well?  The clinic are not starting me on day 21 this time, they are starting me on day 26 so I have a few more weeks to wait.  Im so mad because they didnt tell me until I phoned and asked why I wasn't going in until day 26.  A very half hearted "we must be starting you later because of your cycle lengths".  This has never been mentioned before and effectively this is my 3rd cycle and my cycle lengths have always been the same.  Im not convinced myself but I suppose I have to trust them.    over!

In terms of thaw survival rates, we were told to expect 50% to survive the thaw.  We had 2 thawed and 2 survived although they lost a cell each and had a little fragmentation which they did not have when frozen as I understand it.  We have 4 left so Im expecting only one more to survive and be put back.  We have a 10 cell which was grade 1 so hopefully this one will survive.  Waiting for the phonecall on the day of et to tell you if any have survived was a difficult part of the tx for me but we were lucky in that both survived.  We were also told that with FET our clinic tend to replace 2 because there is the same success rate with 2 frozen as one fresh but that probably varies from clinic to clinic.

  Kxx


----------



## Lanta

Hi - thanks for the replies

Dippy - so sorry to hear you got a BFN  . Don't think anything really prepares you for it.  But 10 frozen blasts - that's excellent! Fingers crossed you get to start again soon

Pinkpixie - good luck with your appointment on Thursday. I think our clinic does that fast freeze which is supposed to improve your chances - but you just never know!

K80 - thanks for the advice on FET success rates.  I think every clinic is different. And everyone doctor has a different opinion, I swear I get a different answer each time I ask!  I know how frustrating it can be when you feel you have to point things out to them that really is their job!

Debbie - I agree with Salblade.  Having your scan on day 12 should be fine unless you ovulate really early.  I think all they're checking for at this stage is that you've got a follie growing and your womb lining is getting thicker.

Lollipops - any sign of AF yet?

AFM - started spotting today which, as a serial spotter, is a sure sign that AF will be here soon

Take care & wishing everyone lots of luck

Lanta
x


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls - hope you don't mind another new comer!!

I had my 1st ivf in may with two grade 1,1 blasts transferred (am in rep of Irl so think grading is different) resulted in a biochemical pg.  Have another 2 1,1 blasts frozen and fet due to take place on the 9th of sept.

Currently on femetab 3X 2mg daily, 2ml burseling, 25mg prednisilone and 75mcg aspirin.  as you'll see from my signature have ai issues (hashimotos disease) which cause implantation failure and ironically was kicked off after delivering my ds.  Have my fist scan on the 3rd and feeling very positive a the moment.

Looking forward to chatting to you all

ermi


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi to everyone
 to all the newcomers


K80 i think they make things up as they go along sometimes it doesnt help the stress factor though!!!


AFM have had my first injection have had hot flushes already but think it is prob all in my mind   have actually started on inj on day 19 rather than 21 dont know why.  On a good note DH SA has improved.  Also asked about baby asprin so am going to take that as well.
h
xx


----------



## K8O

Hi all

Pinkpixie - St Marys baffle me everytime I contact them!  Im starting on day 25 so who knows.  Good news about DH but lets hope the FET works anyway.  Why are you taking the asprin?

Kxx


----------



## lollipops

AF here ladies!!

Start tablets tommorrow- so here I go! 

Fingers crossed all goes smoothly! 

xxx


----------



## Lanta

Hi Lollipops

I'm a day behind you - my AF turned up on 27th!  First scan on 6th Sep (day 11) and then should ovulate about a week later, with blasts thawed 5 days after that.... fingers crossed!

Are you doing medicated or natural?

How's everyone else doing?

Lanta
x


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Sounds like things are starting to move on here, congrats to those whose a/f has arrived. I've got just over a week before she is due, but knowing my luck she will be late   . I can't wait to get started again   .
salx


----------



## pinkpixie

salblade hope af turns up on time


lolllipops and lanta    for starting again


k80 i know they seem to make rules up to suit themselves    asked about baby asprin cos when i read dr beers book about immune probs quite a few of the conditions which can indicate clotting/circulatory probs i have had eg migraines, poor circulation reinors diesase (cant spell that but loose circulation in fingers) so baby asprin is supposed to help spoke to the head nurse (Kate i think) and she said it cant do any harm so thought i would give it a go.


hi to everyone else


AFM not much to report had a few hot flushes and am tired but apart from that am doing ok ended up doing my inj in the toiles at the odeon in printowrks at manchester last night which was lovely not!!!  Felt strange warning round with my loaded syringe in my bag!!!!


xx
h


----------



## lollipops

Hi Lanta-  

I am doing Medicated FET. I am on progynova tablets 3 x per day.
Then on 6th sept I have my scan to check my lining is thickening up. (so same dates as you!)
So we are basically cycling together! great stuff!!  

Are you natural then?

After my scan on the 6th they said on day 15 I am to start with the pesseries (lovely!)then thaw maybe some time between days 17-21. Depending on how well my lining is thickening etc.

How many Embrio's do you have frozen? I have 3 ,  I am really    that 1 out of the 3 is going to survive.This FET is funded through the NHS , so I am only allowed 1 to be put back. Can't grumble though really as we would be lucky to even have 2 that survived the thaw (I am doubtful even 1 will survive  ) and I am grateful to have this FET funded,as I know its all a postcode lottery for NHS fert treatment.

Anyway hope your well, roll on the 6th hey!!!

much love, lolli xxx


----------



## lollipops

Lanta- sorry just read your 'signature' and see that you too have 3 in the freezer! So yours are Blast's- thats great. Mine were frozen on day 3.  xxx


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies can i join u? i have an appointment on 3rd sept to get a date to start my FET. i only have 2 embies frozen so i am really scared that it wont work at this is my last attempt on NHS.

i cant remember the grades they where but they where frozen at day 5. i ask them at my appointment x


----------



## Lanta

Morning ladies

Welcome Still A Mum.... so very sorry to hear what you have been through, I can't begin to imagine how hard that must be, but best of for this round.... fingers crossed this is your time  

Lollipops - yes I'm doing a natural cycle, great to be off the drugs as they sent me proper crazy last time, but makes me worried that my body won't respond how it's supposed to! Will be overdosing on water, protein and vitamins for the next few weeks!  It's annoying you can only put one back - that really should be your choice whether the NHS are paying or not.  We chose to do a single transfer last time but not sure if we would again, I think I'd prefer to risk twins rather than nothing if you know what I mean.

Pinkpixie - I think we should start a thread about daft places we've had to do injections.  On my first cycle I had was abroad with work and my plane was delayed so had to do it in the plane toilets!!!  Then the next day my bag was stolen with passport and ivf drugs in   (I was stimming at this point)...after a mini break down in front of all my work colleagues I managed to fly home without a passport and got my DH to meet me at Terminal 5 with new drugs... so did those injections in the T5 toilets!!! Not an experience I want to repeat!

Salblade - hope AF turns up soon

Hope everyone enjoys the bank holiday!  We've come down to Bournemouth for a few days and the sun in shining so we're off to the beach  

Take care

Lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

Hi ALL,

Just had some great news - a lady on the other board I'm on has just announced she got a BFP this morning! I love it when I see some lovely BFP's - shows it can and will work!

Still a Mum- Hello! and welcome! so sorry to read about your past    Can't imagine what you have been through. Here's a huge    for you and wishing you all the very best for this Tx.  

Lanta- how lovely to be by the beach- I could do with some sea air- you can't beat it!! I agree with you on having 2 put back , In an ideal world we would run the risk of twins to give us a better chance- but hey ho,its not allowed via the NHS, so we'll just be grateful for this funded go and then should it not work-we will definately go for 2 too be put back in
future tx. I bet its lovely not having the drugs running through your system. Fet is alot easier than full blown IVF but these darn tablets are making me so drowsy its unreal- I am hoping once my body gets use to them this tiredness with fade. Have a lovely time in bournemouth.  

Salblade- here's hoping af is not late this month! I bet your itching to just get on with this tx! sending you     for af to come asap!  

Pinkpixie- its horrible having to jab in wierd places, I had to do it in a car and it a public toliet too- not ideal...I was alwas convinced someone would see me and call the police! The things we have to do! Hope the horrible hot flushes go away soon.   

Ermi- hello and welcome! Hope this tx is the one for you! all the very best for your Fet! sending you    that this tx will go smoothly for you. x  

K80- Hope this fet goes well, My clinic also say that the success rates are similar to Ivf if having 2 frozen embies put back. Unfortunately for me I can only have 1 put back, which does concern me a wee bit- but I'm going with the theory that 'it only takes one'. Hate it when clinics dont explain things properly too. Hope your wait passes quickly  

AFM- these progynova tablets are making me feel really drowsy, hope my body gets use to them then hopefully this drowsiness will ease off!
Well its bank holiday monday- and for once I am off work- so only a 4 day week ahead-phew!
xxx


----------



## still a mum

aahhh thx ladies really appreciate your support x lets hope we get the BFP'S rolling on this thread 2 x good luck every1 x <3 x


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi pinkpixie glad everything is going well, hope you don't have to do any more jabs in toilets   .

Hi lollipops I'm only having 1 embie put back in as i'm on NHS as well. My clinic thaw them 1 at a time until 1 is suitable. I have 2 left as I used 2 on my last cycle, I just hope the next one works   . It's great when you hear of FET success makes you really think it can work   .

Hi still a mum welcome   .

Hi Lanta hope your enjoying Bournmouth   . Try not to worry about the natural cycle, I know easier said than done. My last one worked perfectly and I don't always ovulate so there's hope for everyone.

Hi everyone else hope you're all enjoying the bank holiday.
salx


----------



## lollipops

Salblade- Hi there, my clinic thaw only one at a time too- hopefully that way we won't loose too many. I am not expecting to have any left over for another tx, I would just be extremely grateful if 1 is suitable to put back.   

I    that your thaw goes well too- what stage are you at now?

x lolli x


----------



## salblade

Hi lolli I'm having a natural cycle so just waiting for a/f which is due a week tomorrow. The waiting really does send me   . There is a good chance you may get another cycle if needed. I'm on my second FET and I only had 4 frosties to begin with. I hope all our thaws go well and we all get a lovely BFP      .
salx


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Still a mum - we have a similar history unfortunately, our little man Cillian died aged one month old in July 09.  Mc before and a chemical pg since - pg we'll both get that elusive brother/sister for our beautiful angels soon.


I think the thawing has come on so much in the last few years that they tend to only do one embie at a time, which is great that they can keep them for future cycles.

I'm in for my one and hopefully only scan on Friday and if all goes well fet will be on the 9th of September, 2 blasts going back - so fingers crossed.

Ermi


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi All,

I hope it's not too late to join this thread? I am a member of CARE's forum but there doesn't seem to be many people on there going through a FET and as this is my first I really need the support  

I am on a medicated FET currently. I started my first IVF cycle last month. I had about 35 follies but upon EC, there was only 12 eggs, which was a bit baffling. On my scan 2 days before EC it showed fluid on my endo lining so my consultant advised freezing all. When I had EC and only 12 eggs retrieved, they changed there minds and said to take embies to blast and give my body 5 days to try and recover. Unfortunately I got OHSS. A scan on the day of ET showed fluid all around my lungs, liver, kidneys. etc. I was swollen like being 5 months preggers and really uncomfortable, ET was cancelled  

Good news was that so long as I felt better, CARE were happy for me to start FET from my next bleed. I am now on day 8 and go in for a scan on Friday, day 12. I am on progynova at the moment, 3 times a day. Then closer to ET I will start the dreaded Utrgestron pessaries  

So far I feel really quite tired and seem to be getting headaches in the evening, but nothing that a paracetamol can't calm down. Then yesterday I started getting egg yolk when I wiped, which started my panicking a bit that I might be ovulating early, but a search on google seems to reveal that this just means the progynova is working....does anyone know if this is correct?

Well I am NHS funded so can also only have one put back, but I have 6 blasts so pretty hopeful that we should get a good one to x-fer this cycle, and if needed, still have some left for another attempt, or possibly sibling.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## lollipops

Hey Rachel - 

I too am at Care, and am on a funded FET and can only have 1 put back too and I am the same age as you! wierd?! Small world! I have 3 embryo's frozen. Am really praying 1 survives the thaw   

So sorry to hear of your OHSS. Must of been horrible.   At least you have not got that worry with FET.
I too am on a medicated cycle- on Progynova 3 x a day , and on day 15 too start with the lovely pesseries! Nice  
You are abit futher ahead than me- m y first scan to check lining is next monday.

Really hope your scan goes well and that your lining is nice and cushy! I too am mega tired , well its more like a drowsy feeling to me and I am suffering from a niggling headache most days. Still the side effects so far are not as bad as they were with full blown IVF.

Anyway,lovely to have someone in the same boat as me!

Hope all goes well with this treatment.

Lolli x


----------



## still a mum

wow this thread is getting weird lol!

lollipops and rach_1985  u seem to have the same things going on and ermitude sorry that u r in the same situation as me i hope everything goes to plan with you and that your scan goes well, that is to weird about us losing babies my dd was exacly 1 monthold to. she was born on 13th march 2005 and died on 13th april 2005. do you mind me asking what your little man passed away from? my dd died after contracting a hospital infection and me and my dp now run a charity in her memory and we supply hospitals with antibacterial cubicle curtains and handles that kill off superbugs on contact.

Its so hard to have to go through all of this but i do believe i will be a mum again 1 day even if i adopt.....it will happen x <3 x

lets hope we have joined this thread for a reason and can support each other through our journey's to BFP'S X


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all
I would like to join this thread too. I am about to do my second FET next cycle. It is still unclear whether it will be medicated or not. My embryos are in Berlin, Germany but I live in London. We were living in Germany when we did the last IVF and they can't bring the frosties here for complicated bureaucratic reasons.
I was planning on doing SET as I don't want twins, but due to timing and having to go to Berlin I can only do a transfer on the day they are defrosted - so they won't be able to select one (they were frozen in pairs - grrr). Or I could wait until the next cycle - but I really want to get on and do it.
Anyhow - looking forward to chatting and supporting each other.


----------



## still a mum

hello lady stardust and welcome 2 the thread im sur eu have come 2 the right place for supprt x

so when r u due to start treatment? and am i correct in thinking that u r going to return to berlin for your treatment?

good luck hun hope it works 4 u x


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi to everyone just a quick post as at work it has suprised me the amount of people saying they can only have 1 put back cos they are on NHS we are at St Marys (Manchester) NHS and on fresh goes they are very strict about only putting 1 back but yet with FET they really encouraged us to have 2 put back.  It amazes me how every hospital is different!!!
We have been given conflicting info about thawing consultant said will thaw all 5 and pick best 2 but nurse said no they will thaw them 1 at a time till they get 2 good ones would like to have 2 put back but will be made up to have at least 1 good one!!!

xx
h


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Rach ewcm is a great sign. Like you i was up the walls last week when it started to appear for me - completely freaked out that i was ov'ing and it would mess up fet. But i can safely say almost a week on and still tonnes of ewcm and clinic said it was perfect!!

Welcome lady stardust, can only imagine how difficult it must be with your frosties in another country.

Still a mum that is just so sad re your dd - a simple infection . Here's a link to my little man's story (there is a link to pics too), basically he had a very rare condition (4th case in the world) that we know nothing about until after he was born.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244883.0


----------



## Rosebud99

Hello ladies, may I join you?

I had a fresh DEIVF cycle in Spain in June which resulted in a BFN and will be going back in Sept.  We have 4 frosties on ice and will have 2 put back in on this cycle.  I've never had an FET before so will probably have lots of really stupid questions as I progress through the process.  AF is due later this week so am starting to get emotionally ready for the whole thing.    I don't think that I'm on a medicated cycle as all I do is use the patches and then the pesseries just prior to ET.  But I could be wrong   

Good luck to everyone and here's to a positive Sept for all of us.


----------



## Rach_1985

Lollipop - that’s quite coincidental. Hopefully we’ll both be able to celebrate our BFP closely together! Which care are you at? I am at Notts.

Ermi  / still a mum – It’s so sad to read of such tragedies, I can’t begin to imagine how difficult it must be to lose a child, you were both in my thoughts last night and I hope this cycle brings you a brother or sister for your babies.

Pinkpixie - yes, it’s very confusing how different PCTs have different rules, it’s hard enough getting funding to start with! I am going to check about if our PCT still only allow SET on FET, I think it is still the case but worth checking. Lollipop are you funded by Nottinghamshire Teaching PCT?

Salblade – sit tight for AF next week, here a little dance for you!      

K80 – Very odd about the different start day! What date are you expecting to start, or are you irregular?

Lanta – Hey, you are at a very similar stage to myself and Lollipop. Must be nice to be drug free, I seem to be tired all the time! A friend of mine on another board got a BFP a few weeks ago, it was on a fresh x-fer with 2 blasts, and it’s twins!  

Still a mum – good luck for your appointment on Friday, what clinic are you at?

Ermi – Good luck for your scan on Friday, same as me! Thanks for the reassuarance regarding the EWCM!  

Stardust – Must add extra stress having your embies so far away! I know what you mean about just wanting to get on and do it, im so glad to be in the middle of this cycle. 

Rosebud – hello and welcome! I only joined the thread yesterday and already finding it so useful. I’ve not heard of patches before, when do you start using those? Good luck for AF arriving later this week.

Sorrry if I have missed anyone!

AFM -still feeling a bit tired. Im off work at the moment and was looking after my 2 month old nephew, getting some practice! Has anyone else got lots of spots from the progynova? I feel like a teenager again!   xx


----------



## still a mum

ermitrude thank you for sharing your story x your little man cillian was just gorgeous and so brave x Emon never left hospital either she was born premature then caught an infection which she recovered from, then had to have operations to get a long line into her and then just as she was ready to be returned to our local hospital she caught the infection again and unfortunately they didnt realise until it led to septisemia and then it was to late. Just like cillian she was put into our arms and we cuddled her for about half an hour until she passed.

Again just like you, my dp and i feel grateful and lucky to have had emon in our lifes. She was an amazing little girl who battled through to the end and she is my inspiration to live life to the full and never give up. I also want every1 to know about her and for something possitive to come out of her life which is why we are determined to improve infection control in hospitals. im not sure how to put pics on here but i have pics of her on ******** on the debonair trust group and on my own page jaie schofield.

On emons 1st bday i had her footprints tattoed on my should with her name emon debonair.

Im sure our angels will send us a little miracle when they think the time is right x

Rosebud99 welcome to this thread, sorry to hear your fresh cycle didnt work but hope u get a bfp this time round. I have never had FET b4 so cant advise u at present but im sure 1 of these lovely ladies on here will x

rach_1985 hope u feel better soon hun x how old is ur nephew?


----------



## still a mum

sorry just c he is 2mths lol1 no wonder y u r tired! must b nice thou lots of snuggles x 

and thx hun, i am at homerton hospital in hackney london x


----------



## Rach_1985

It was nice to have cuddles, but to be honest, im just glad we both survived the 5 hours, haha! My hubby and I really want a baby to continue our family (of course, or we wouldn't be doing this!), but still cant help but be scared by babies a little! You know, will I know what to do, etc?!  xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi all-

Rach - I too am at Care Notts. Small old world- I am funded through Derby PCT. I havent got any spots so far- just dull headaches and very tired- not much fun really. Work was so busy today but at least it took my mind off my headache for a while. I adore having my two nieces - but at 5 and 7yrs now they sure are hard to keep up with but I love them to pieces .And I'm sure you will make a fab mum! 

Still a mum and Ermitrude- You are both extremely strong ladies, you deserve the up most respect for what you have both been through. I couldnt help but cry a little at both your stories. I am sure not a day goes by when you don't think about your angels.And as you say they are watching over you and you will get that baby you both so do deserve. a million and one    for both your treatments. 

Rosebud- welcome! and Hello!! Alot of ladies on here are going through their first FET (me included) However I am on a medicated cycle so don't know anything about a natural cycle- however I am sure some one will be along who's going through a natural cycle to pass on some advice!  Do you live out in Spain then or just having treatment there? I only ask as I lived in Spain myself. Good luck with this fet 

Pinkpixie- thats very odd about the different ways hospitals approach NHS funded IVF. Its great that you can have 2 put back on your Fet in Manchester. Wish mine would do that, It would just be more comforting to know my chances would be greater if 2 were to be put back. But Hey Ho! Can't grumble- at least its funded and for that I am very grateful. My clinic does also go along with the theory of thawing 1 at a time. 

AFM- beyond tired today.  I am sure I am coming down with a cold too- double   ! I have stocked up on fruits and have been cramming blueberries down my throat (superfood and all that!). Hope the cold dies off early and rots somewhere! lol.
Much love to all.

Lolli


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi Everyone,

Hope things are going ok for you all, sorry for not doing personals but its been so busy on here lately im abit lost    xxxx  Good luck what ever stage you are @   

Just a quick update to say i had my scan yesterday, they said everything looked good and how it should..... I did my shot last nite and egg transfer is Friday   , i was sooooo shocked that they want to go ahead so soon but im sooo happy !!!,  They have agreed to put 2 back this time and said all 18 of my frosties were frozen @ 4 cells and were beautiful!!!!!    Its a natural they are doin so im trying not to get too hopeful but im afraid the excitement has started already      Im just praying my little frosties thaw ok   , they are going to call me to say how they done, i will keep you guys updated,
Hows everyone else getting on??   

Debs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Debbie for Friday, so exciting and a bonus that they'll put 2 back.  Fingers crossed for a good thaw      .

Lollipops am the same - smothering with a cold   and its doing its best to migrate to my sinuses!!  Hope you feel better soon hun.

Glad to be able to help Rach 

Still a mum, checked out your website and Emon was a beautiful little girl    .

Girls your treatment on nhs sounds so complicted and varied from one area to the next - must be frustrating!!  Unfortunately in Ireland its all private and self funded - the only respite we get is on the meds, have to pay the first €120 per month/cycle and that's it.  its only a drop in the ocean of the costs.


----------



## Lanta

Morning ladies

Wow this board is getting busy now... so much going on it's hard to keep up

Debs - Fantastic news about Friday   18good quality frosties is amazing... I'm sure they'll have no problems thawing.  Everything is crossed for you!

Rach/ Rosebud/ Lady Stardust - Welcome! It's great to have so many of us doing FET at the same time.  

Rosebud I'm doing a natural cycle too and also asked loads of questions at my meeting with the consultant.  It's the timing of everything that's just a bit confusing.  Basically I think they monitor your natural cycle and once you have a lead follie and your womb lining is thick enough they'll either trigger ovulation or get you to do home ovulation tests.  After that you take progesterone and they do the transfer a few days in line with how old your frozen embies are.  It does seem that every hospital is a bit different though.  Nice not to do daily injections though!

Lollipop - how you feeling today? Hope you didn't come down with a cold.  Make sure you take it easy... we really need to be looking after ourselves at the moment.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope AFs turn up soon so you can get on with the tx - strange to say that isn't it?!?

AFM - just made some acupuncuture appointments to get me through the next few weeks.  Although just found out my acupuncutrist is leaving which is a bit of a bummer. Does anyone else have acupuncture and reckon it works?

Lanta
x


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Lanta - I only did acupuncture in one of my treatments - the one that resulted in DD! - so out of my study of 1, it works! I also was very strict about what I ate and drunk and all that in that cycle, and not so much in the ones before. Good luck.

Debs - wow. Good luck for Friday! With so many I am sure that one of these cylces will be your bfp!

Lolli - take care of yourself. Baths and early nights... 

Still a mum and Ermitrude - thinking of your joy and pain. Hoping for you both in my heart.

Rach - sorry about the tiredness and the spots! About babies - when you have one it just all falls into place. Totally different from looking after other peoples - partly due to all the mummy hormones floating around your body.

AFM - so looks like I will do doing a natural cycle and transfering 2. At first I was very much for a SET as I don't want twins. But I think it is a bit different with frozen ones, as they won't know the quality when they transfer. The chances of both being good strong embies that survive the thawing AND implant is quite slim, right? They will thaw two and put them both in more or less on ovulation day I think. Yes - it is a pain having them in Berlin and not being able to make all the choices about dates and protocol that I would if they were here. But somehow I just don't want to wait six months (at which point they could be brought over). So just waiting for AF (probably in a weeks or so). I am off to Spain for a short holiday tomorrow, so off line until Wednesday. Take care all.

Any other ETs along with Debs coming up?   Good luck to you all.


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi All,

Still a mum - good luck for your appointment tomorrow

DebbieW - good luck for your transfer tomorrow. Have the clinic called about your thaw yet, or will that be in the morning? Whats your transfer time? Let us know how you get on  

Well, Ive got my day 12 scan tomorrow morning. Im a bit worried as I feel all achy down below like im going to come on my period, I just hope everything looks OK tomorrow.  

hope eveyone else is doing well xx


----------



## still a mum

rach_1985 thx and gd luck 4 ur scan 2mora x

debbie w gd luck 4 transfer 2mora 

lady stardust enjoy your hols x 

lanta gd luck with acupuncture

ermitrude, thank u x i like 2 think of all the angel babies playing 2gether watching over us all x

lollipops hope u feel better soon and thank you for your kind words 

hello 2 any1 i have missed x 

afm: im just waiting 4 2mora then will hopefully have a rough idea of when i am started so will log on after app 2 let u all know x


----------



## Lanta

Debbie - Hope everything went well with your transfer today and that you embies made in through the thaw   You'll be the first of us on the 2WW craziness  

Still A mum - hope your appointments go OK today and you get some dates when you can start FET

Rach - how was your scan, hope everything is looking good.  Don't worry about any aches and pains... I'm sure AF won't be there this early!

Lollipops - how you feeling now? Better I hope... not long to wait until Monday for our scans.

Stardust - Don't blame you for not wanting to wait 6 months... once you're minds made up you just want to do it! I'm like you.  I was all for SET when I did a fresh cycle as I'm quite petite and didn't want twins.  But seeing as that didn't work with a top quality one I'll definitely transfer 2 if I'm lucky enough for them both to survive the thaw.

AFM - just playing the waiting game! Almost doesn't feel real when you're not taking the drugs.  Have to keep reminding myself to be good!! Have my first scan on Monday so just hoping lining is looking good

Lanta
x


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi ladies..thanks for your nice messages much appreciated, hope you all are ok and everythings going well  xxxxx

i had my transfer @ 1.30 today, my embies defrosted perfectly....they had to defrost 3 to get 2 perfect ones to put bck so i only lost 1   ,  the transfer went smoothly so im very happy right now.  I just hope this 2ww doesnt drive me as mad as the last one did xxx  

is anyone else on the 2ww here or is anyone one having their transfer soon? xxxxx

lotsa luv n baby dust

Debs xxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Debbie am delighted that you're now PUPO - rest up now girl and give those embies every chance to snuggle in.

Hope you're appointments went well today Still a Mum  

Stardust think you're right to go ahead and do your tx in Berlin,  6 months is too long a wait.

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM had my day 13 scan today and lining is not quite there yet at 5.6 - they like to see 7 before they confirm tx date.  So they've doubled my hrt meds and i'm back in again on Monday to see how we're doing.  Not too worried as i had a similar response on my ivf after down reg - it would seem that it just takes my body a wee while to get going again after down reg. So lots of rest, heat on the tummy and pineapple for me over the weekend.  Had acu on thursday so am sure that'll help too.


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi All

Hope everyone is doing OK, sorry for the lack of personals, I'm a bit tired after not sleeping well last night - worrying about my scan today! On my last cycle I got OHSS and ET was cancelled. This is my first bleed after that cycle, whilst my clinic said they were happy for me to start my FET, I did worry that a scan might reveal that things hadn't settled down and that I need to wait a few more months. 

Anyway, what a waste of a good nights sleep!   Scan showed my lining at 8.2mm, 3 lines thick   Clinic called to say that they are very happy with that and that I would be having transfer on Friday next week, with one blastocyst (as NHS funded).

I'm so pleased! Although not looking forward to starting the pessaries from Sunday morning.

One quick personal - good luck Debbie - PUPO! Whens your OTD? xx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Great news Rach, you cant help but worry can you but im glad everythings worked out ok so you can get started xx   


my otd is 17th .....its goin to be a long 2 weeks xxx  


Debs xx


----------



## lollipops

Rach- Great news hun! Brillient ! You will soon be pupo!  

Debbie- roll on official test date! Hope the 2ww goes as quickly as poss for you  

Erm- like you attitude! You will get there soon hun! Not long- thickeen up lining! C'mon!!  

Lanta- hiya! Yay scans on monday! Can't wait to see whats happening,hope we are both moving along nicley. I am a bit better thankyou-still got a cold but coping!  

Stillamum- How are you doing? log on and let us know whats happening after your appointment  

Rosebud/lady star dust- how you doing ladies?  

AFM- cold still here- but calmed down.
Ended up in A&E today - an eye injury involving my eye and an elastic band (random I know!) Result= 1 fat swollen eye!
Lovely stuff!   Could only happen to me!
oll on monday- hoping my lining is thick,thick,thick!

Much love and luck to all


----------



## Ermitrude

Lollipops that's an interesting injury   Hope its not too sore hun.

Great news Rach, roll on next Friday for you honey


----------



## still a mum

hello ladies x

debbie thats fab news hope u can get through the 2ww without stressing 2 much and hope it goes fast for u x


ermitrude hope ur scan goes well on monday x

lanta gd luck 4 ur scan on monday 2 x

lollipops hope u get better soon and ur poor eye  hope the swelling goes down x

hello 2 any1 i have missed x

afm: had app yest nearly missed it as i couldnt find anywhere 2 park and they said because i was l8 they had put me down as a non attender and the next available app was in dec but thankfully doctor came out and said she had a councelation if i didnt mind waiting.

they said my 2 frozen embryo's are blastocyst grade CB AND CC. not really sure what that means? 

anyway they went through the usual about how its not very likely 2 work and i can have counselling throughout treatment if i wish.... i declined as i am a strong believer if its meant to be then it will and if not then life has another path 4 me.

they r going to book me a nurses pre treatment app and then i will be issued meds to start. I asked them about immune testing as i have miscarried twice b4 with ivf and she said they r going 2 give me meds as if i did have a problem just to b on the safe side side as it wouldnt be a problem if i didnt have immune problems iykwim? 

so hopefully they will call me this wk with an app 2 start as there is no waiting list for FET  at my hospital. they will replace both embryo's if they survive the thaw x


----------



## lollipops

Still a mum - 
Good news on starting tx again. Try and keep positive hun    Why did your clinic suggest its unlikely to work?
Great that there is not a waiting list for FET at your clinic- the sooner you start the better (us ladies hate to wait!)
Much luck for your up-coming treatment.  

AFM- well guys,thank goodness for Maxfactor! I have plastered the 'war paint' on the fat eye and its kind of looking better    Well, due to amount of make-up caked on the eye- I look like a deranged drag queen from one side!  
Scan on monday! 2 more sleeps people!

Hope you are all having a nice weekend guys.
Much love and luck


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi all,

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Iv been feeling really emotional today, i cried twice at my mums and feel generally unwell. I am feeling a bit sore down below, which I wasn't expecting on this protocol. I've got a massive headache and I am exhausted. 

I start on the pessaries in the morning and know that I'll only feel worse! Sorry for the moan, but just wondered if any of you have eperianced any of these symptoms?  

Thanks x


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies rach hope u feel better soon hun x 

lollipops they said that because i had the best embryos put back last time and i miscarried and the fact that i only have 2 embryo's and they have 2 survive the thawing process.

i guess they r just trying 2 prepare me for the worst x


----------



## Lanta

Hey there ladies

Debbie - BIG congratulations on your transfer - getting 2 out of 3 to survive the thaw is brilliant.  Lots of R&R is in order now to make sure they get bedded in! Just make sure you look after yourself over the next 2 weeks. 

Rach - Sorry to hear you're feeling down.  Totally natural to get days like that, and all the drugs don't help one little bit.  It's good to have a cry... and often it's the daftest things that can set you off.  Just think this time next week you'll be PUPO and have lots to smile about  

Still A Mum - Can't believe the hospital were going to delay your appt until Dec! Have they no idea that all the waiting ia one of the worst bits in this whole process.  Great that you can start again soon though.  Not sure what your grading means... I think each hospital is different.  I haven't even been given grading for my frosties - i just know 1 was better quality than the other 2.  I guess it's good that they prepare you for the worst but not great for PMA! At least you know you can get pregnant and that's the important thing

Lollipops - I can't even imagine how a rubber band can do so much damage!! Hope you're eye feels better soon and that you don't have to impersonate a demi drag queen for too long  .  Roll on Monday - have been having lots of Pineapple & Brazil nuts today.

Ermitrude - Looks like there's 3 of us scanning on Monday! Good luck... I think sometimes it just takes your body a while for hormones to kick in after IVF.  My first cycle after IVF was way longer than normal. Just means we have to be patient.. ha ha easier said than done!

Stardust - Hope you're having a fab holiday in Spain!!!

Right off to watch X-Factor now... if my DH will let me  

Enjoy the rest of your weekends

Lanta
x


----------



## Rosebud99

Afternoon everyone, had typed out a big post and then lost it, argghhh I really hate it when that happens.  


Lanta, thanks for the info about non-medicated FET, I got my AF on Friday so am waiting to hear about how they decide to do the ET.  My frosties are 2do so suspect that my ET will be on the 20th.    I didn't do accup on my fresh cycle but have been doing it this cycle, I can def feel something is a bit diff so it's fingers crossed that it's working.  My therapist could tell at my 1st appt when my AF was due by checking one of my pulses, and she was was right.    My clinic in Spain has one that they use and a lot of the ladies see him before ET and then when I get home I'll go see my therapist.

Still a mum, some doctors are just so insensitive and forget what an emotional journey this is and not just a physical one.  

Debbie, big congrats on being pupo with 2 little embies on board.

Lollipops, I live in the UK and go to the Intitute Marques in Barcelona for DE treatment as my own eggs are past their use by date.  We've had one fresh cycle that was a BFN and this is our first FET.  

Good luck to everyone having scans this week.  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


RXX


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Lanta and Lollipops hope the scans went well this morning  

A big   to everyone.

AFM had my scan this morning and tg lining has improved hugely - was 8.2mm this morning, so seems that transfer will go ahead on Thursday as planned.  Just waiting on the phonecall to confirm.  Phew, what a relief!!


----------



## pinkpixie

Debbie congrats on being PUPO good luck for the 2ww

Ermitrude   on you rlinning good luck for thurs

Lanta and lollipops how did ur scans go

Rach    hope your feeling better

Rosebud i had a natural FET and it was alot better than messing round with drugs accupuncture is wonderful 

hi to everyone else

AFM still waiting for AF was supposed to go in for bloods on wed but rang hospital today and have to wait until AF arrives then ring and they will see me a few days later am getting sick of inj has anyone else got reallly bloated and tired from burselin?

xx
h


----------



## lollipops

hello all. I am on my phone sending this, so just a brief update.
Scan showed good lining , over 9mm,so brill. But scan also showed a tube containing fluid. Nurse said its not a prob as long as it doesnt leak?? I had it during my ivf last year,but she said its grown a little bit. I am waiting for a phone call frm clinic to tell me whats happenimg next. phone call should be to find out ET day and when to start pesseries,but I am worried this tube full of fluid will throw a spanner in the works?! Any one had similar prob?xx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi Ladies xx sorry not been on for a few days but ive been trying to keep myself busy so i dont lose the plot   .......im still losin my marbles!!    the 2ww is hell xx  i promised myself no sympton checking this time but i think ive read every post on this site , ive prodded and poked my body looking for signs lol...sum1 plz knock some sense in to me!!!!    

so far ive felt normal....apart from the odd twinge, but i guess because its a natural and ive had no drugs.  My first IVF i had sore boobs, headaches, cramps, i guess all that comes from the drugs.  Im really trying to be posititve and think yes its my time but im scared that if i do that it will be negative just because i had the cheek to think i could possibly get pregnant!!! mad i know    i took my sister in law and my brother for their first scan today...she found out shes 9 weeks, just a tiny little bean on the scan...sooo wonderful, i really hope its my time next.  No one knows im going through IVF apart from our mothers, i just dont want the pity..........its mad because im sooo close to my brothers and sister, im the oldest of 4 and usually we share everything but i just cant tell them about this    anyway sorry for the me post and if it sounds depressing, im really ok i just need to try and get some    .....thats why i love this site soo much, theres always someone going through the same thing and knows exactly whats your going through.  So a big thank you ladies for all your kind words. xxxxxx      please please please stick little embies, we love you sooooo much already xxxxxxxx

Lollipops    hope you get the phone call shortly so you can join me on the 2ww   xxx  I had a similar problem with regards to fluid, they discovered mine way before i started the ivf journey when they were doing the initial tests, i had a dye test where they put fluid down your tubes to see if any leaks out, none leaked out either of my tubes...they also found that i had hydros which were filled with fluid on both tubes, my consultant advised me to have my tubes removed before embarking on ivf as he said there was a chance the fluid could leak and flush out the embies.  i had both my tubes removed.  Mine were really damaged and fused to my bowel etc which i think they pushed for me to get them removed I know another women that had same issue but didnt get theres removed and still got a BFP so try not to worry, i know easier said then done and im really the worlds worst stresser, hopefully everything will work out and youll get your BFP XXX

Lanta how did your scan go? hope it went ok xxxxx

Ermitrude....gud luck for thus hun xxx

Rosebud, thankyou hun, i hope everythings ok xxx

Sorry if i have missed anyone out..........i hope your all ok and things are moving along smoothly whatever stage your at xxxx

Ill check in again later xx

Lotsa Love and baby dust to you all 

Debbie xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi All-

Debbie- thank you for your lovely words. I did get a call from the clinic-they have told me to come in again tommorrow-for more scans and blood tests and to discuss my meds. When I asked why ,the nurse stuttered  and said something about to check my follicles and that I would prob have to be treated as a cycle patient?! What does that mean? What kind of patient am I now then?
I should of dug deeper but the nurse curtly cut off the conversation and told me to be at the clinic at 9am. I'm really worried, she didnt mention my tube or hydo - just my follicles? any ideas? I have tried calling back but all nurses are busy right now. I am going    with worry.  

Any help debbie- or anyone??


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Lollipops you poor thing trying to get through.  I'm sorry I can't advise at all on the tube fluid.  is there an emergency number you can call?  It really isn't good enough that she cut you off before explaining things properly to you.  

Debbie hope the madness eases off a bit hun.  I think i spent my last 2ww constantly prodding my boobs as that's my sure fire pg sign - you'll drive yourself demented!!  You were very good to go with your sil for her scan, not sure if i would've been that brave.  its very hard when you've kept the ivf to yourself but i think its easier in the long run - at least you don't have people asking you daily how you're getting on etc.

Well clinic called back and am in at 12 on Thursday for transfer, they don't call unless there is a problem with the thaw - so the complete opposite to a fresh cycle  .  hope to god I don't see their number come up on Thursday on the phone.


----------



## DEBBIEW

Lollipops, i really dont know what they mean by treating you as a cycle patient, maybe they wanted you at first to have a natural FET but now due to scans etc they may need to change to medicated FET thats just a guess chick so if i were you id hound your clinic for the answers you need hun, ....not very nice ov that nurse to be so blunt on the phone to you, do they not realise just how stressful going through this is already without us having the worry of not knowing exactly whats going on with our treatment??   ,  sorry i couldnt be ov more help xx i know its hard but try not to get stressed out we have to hope that they have your best interests at heart and that they change things to give us the very best chance of getting our long awaited BFP    XXXX        everything works out for you hun xxxxxx

lotsa luv

Debbie xxxx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Oh and good luck for Thursday Ermitrude, fingers crossed they thaw perfectly and you get your bfp xxxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Ladies,
Was wondering if I could join you?
I am due to have medicated FET, I start DR this Sunday!
Hope you are all doing ok.
Nx


----------



## Lanta

Oh Lollipops you poor thing - hospitals can be SO insensitive at times     But at least you're back in first thing tomorrow - just make a list of questions before you get there (i do because my mind goes blank once I'm in there!) and don't let them fob you off with vague answers.  Hopefully they'll just want to change your meds and discuss options with you.  A thick lining though is good news 

My scan showed a lining of 7.2 which is good but my concern is the quality of my frosties.  I hadn't asked for specifics before but I now know that one is 4AA (Top quality -  ) and the other two are 1BB (Not so good...Boo   ) They said the chance of each blast surviving is 50/50 - which is much lower than what I expected.  So guess I can be more realistic about the chances of it working and not get my hopes up.  I have another scan of Thurs at which point I'll start doing ovulation tests or they'll trigger me, so guess I'll be doing ET in 10-14 days time.

Ermitrude - good luck for your thaw on Thurs, everything is crossed for you 

Debbie - that must have been pretty hard going for the scan with your sister in law.  So well done for doing it.  It's always a hard to decision on whether to tell people or not.  All my friends & family know we're going through IVF (mainly because I've given up work for 6 months to try and improve our chances) but I'm not being specific with family when my treatment is because I don't want to get their hopes up.

Pinkpixie - I'm sure your symptons are side effects of the buserilin, I was massively bloated when I did IVF last time.  Not sure if it was Buserilin or Gonal F though.  Just keep drinking lots of water and get lots of rest. 

Rosebud - wow your accupuncturist sounds fantastic if they can tell when AF is on their way.  I think we'll end up having ET around the same time

Rach - hope you're feeling better now.  Not long until Friday

Nylaboo - welcome on board and good luck with this cycle

Still a mum - any news on when you're appointment is?

Lanta
x


----------



## boakie

hi can i join in im going 4 fet 24th sept we had 3 left all at blast stage im so worried they wont survive we r going 2 spain 4 tx im so tired n sick on the medsx


----------



## pinkpixie

Lollipops   hopefully you will get answers tomorrow it really winds me up when they wont answer questions they really need to be more considerate.  Is it poss that the nurse didnt know what she was talking about and has got you confused with a fresh cycle


Boakie hi what meds are you on??


Lanta thats good re your linning am sure they will survive ok especially as they are blasts.  I think we might me having et aroud the same time!!!


Debbie i know exactly what you mean you try and be so positive, i am trying to keep saying when i am pregnant rather than if and then panic in case i have jinxed myself   .  It must have been hard but good seeing your niece/nephew


Nylaboo hi where ar eu having treatment


Ermitrude good luck for thurs i dont know what would be more nervewracking waiting for the phone to ring or praying for it not to ring!!


AFM trying not to get stressed at the moment am having a few problems at the yard where i keep my horse so am looking to move him which is something i just dont need at the moment it doesnt help that he has a tendon injury at the moment so cant go out properly at the moment so is slowly going more and more loopy animals!!!!!


h
xx


xxx
h


----------



## lollipops

Pink Pixie/ Lanta. Thankyou so much for your support and advice   

Hope tx's are going well for you both.

Sorry for lack of personals today- will pick up speed soon I promise.

Much love and luck ladies.

AND WELCOME all Newbies!


----------



## boakie

i am on progynova 2mg is it right i should feel so tearful sick and bloated im also starting 2 stress what happens if my womb lining doesnt thicken will we have 2 cancel hotel and flights so much 2 think aboutxx


----------



## lollipops

Boakie- don't stress love.all we can do is take it a day at a time.All will be fine I am sure   I am on progynova and yep-I am so tearful its crazy  . Its all part and parcel of this madness! Sending you      for thick lining!

Luv Lolli xx


----------



## luckygirl

hello, a newbie here.


i too am just waiting for my transfer of 2 frosties on a naturel FEC, hopefully monday, i think they defrost them on the same day.
It does not seem that naturel'' as i am taking clexane, aspirin steroids and crione?? for after the ET again. i have never done one before so it seemed so much easier then ivf. Now my drugs have been delivered maybe not so easy. ..
it must be auto immune treatments that they gave me on the last ivf cycle at the argc, this time its a local clinic and i dont seem to get anytime to ask questions, thank goodness for well informed and kind ladies on FF.
All friends and family think i will get pregnant this time becasue i have been so lucky- so pressure on again!

goodluck toox


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi all,

lolli, hope you managed to get through the the nurses again before they closed for the day, if not, good luck for tomorrow. its so horrible when things change, its such a rollercoater even when you know whats happening, so when something unexpected happens it really sends you crazy eh?  

Well I think i posted that I was up all saturday night with sickness, and so i didnt take my utrageston pessaries on sunday morning. I was feeling a little better towards sunday evening, so took my pessaries, and felt so awful, was up all sunday night. felt sick (but wasn't) had the worst period pains ever and was having to breathe through the pain like i was in labour!    for the second night in a row I asked my husband to come home from work on nights (at about 3am) and he wanted to take me to A&E. I didnt want to go in case they did anything detrimental to my treatment. Was in the bath at 6am this moringn and just waiting for the nurses office to open at 9am to speak with them. Told them all my symptons and they said it sounds like a bug rather than anything relating to my treatment and that its definitely not the utrogeston pessaries. I think it was a bit distressing for my hubby to see me like that last night and he said maybe i should stop the treatmen and that we didnt need to have a baby to be happy, bless him.  

Anyway, one thing the nurse did say is that if im unwell and my immune system is down,  then i may want to consider cancelling this treatment cycle, as my chances will be reduced and that it could be a waste of my embies, and that I was to call them back tomorrow and let them know what i want to do, but that if i am continuing with the treatment then i must keep on my 400mg utrageston every 12 hours. I feel a bit torn as to what to do?! I took my pessaries after i got off the phone to the nurse and then went to bed, and didnt wake up until 3pm this afternoon!!! I feel like i have already endured 2 weeks of headaches and drowsiness from the progynova tablets and dont want to abondon this cycle   I did feel better after getting up this afternoon so Im going to see how i feel tomorrow. I just feel like iv already had one cycle cancelled due to OHSS and i really want to have my transfer...but not if its unlikely to then not work. 

boo hoo, feeling very sorry for myself  

sorry about the me post, but does anyone want to share their thoughts on what they might do if this was their situation?


----------



## Rach_1985

Wow, i just re-read my post - I really should have used spell check    xx


----------



## still a mum

i would still try 2 go 4 it hun do u think that the pains r coming cause u have been inconsistant in taking them? i only ask cause i had similar when i had ivf with cyclogest. i took them slightly different times and was in so much pain but once i started taking them when i should have been it was fine? 

worth a try but ultimately its your desision, dont want 2 tell u 2 carry on if u r unwell and it would risk ur chances of a BFP x

sorry i havent been much help hope u can come 2 a decision that you feel comfortable with x


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Lollipops hope things are a lot clearer for you today after your appt.  

Rach if i was feeling well enough then i'd go for it.  Hope you're feeling a good bit better today hun  

Luckygirls that rx screams ai's to me - i'm on all of that stuff for hashimoto's during tx.

Hope you're able to get your horse sorted soon Pinkpixie

Welcome Boakie - not long to go for you  

hope everyone else is well.

Afm have drugs coming out of my ears at this stage but happy to be taking them if it means my little blasts will stay safe. Roll on Thursday.


----------



## lollipops

Arrh RACH-
Just read your msg. How are you feeling now?
If you still feel ill - maybe it is better to cancel this Tx and start again when well. However I do understand how heartbreaking that desicion can be (i am having to face it myself) But if you go for tranfer and you (god forbid) end up with a bfn- will you feel it was because you were not entirely fit and healthy when you had ET?!
However if it is just a bug,and your feeling better then go for it. I would just think twice about having ET if you are still under the weather. You don't want to waste them precious embies. xxx


----------



## boakie

well after taking the progynova 4 5 days had the worst cramps eva got my scan on 20th im still bleeding have i got time 2 stop bleeding and my lining 2 thickening start 4mg tomz how is everyone  ?


----------



## Lanta

Rach - you poor thing you really are having a tough time of it.  How are you feeling today? Such a hard decision to make - although if you're feeling better by Thursday I'd be tempted to have the transfer. Are you NHS funded - if you cancelled now would you be able to start again next month? It would seem such a shame to go through the pain of the last 2 weeks and after having OHSS to abandon it.  Take lots of vitamins and have loads of rest in the mean time and sending you lots of  

Lollipops - how did your appt go?  Did they shed any light on why they thought you were at risk of 5 babies!  

Welcome Luckygirl & Boakie  

Hi to everyone else - how are you all doing?

AFM - have turned into a gym addict.  Didn't do anything for months and months and because I'm not working at the mo sitting around waiting to ovulate is driving me crazy. Maybe if I jump around the eggs will pop out    Am really hoping they'll just trigger me later in the week so I know where I am then

Lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

Lanta! 

Hey hope you start ovulating soon- do you have to use ovulation sticks? Nothing wrong with being a gym addict- as long as it passes the time then thats got to be good!  

Well,its hard to explain what happened at clinic but basically they think I am about to or have ovulated naturally (this is not suppose to happen during medicated FET) Hence why they kept banging on about my follicles and in particular this big Follicle! My Meds are suppose to turn off my ovaries and just thicken my lining, however my body has continued with its natural cycle. This means they may have to merge my medIcated FET into a Natural FET if they can. They saw the big follie on mondays scan but on todays scan they saw what they think is another Hydro in its place, and the big follie is nowhere to be seen?! Hummm!
This can mean either- 
1- There wasnt ever a big follicle there in the first place and it was a hydro all along
or
2- I have ovulated/or about to ovulate hence why they can't see the follie.
So back to the clinic I go tommorrow to see If I have or am ovulating- if they catch me in time they will treat me as an natural cycle patient and work out when ET will be.
If we have missed my ovulation then we will prob have to cancel this tx and try again.
Nurse says my doc isnt too concerned about my hydros?! So I just have to trust they know what they are doing! Easier said than done tho!


----------



## Lanta

Blimey that all sounds very confusing! Although at least they have explained things better to you today. Can't they do blood tests or something to see if you have ovulated?  If you have and they decide to go with a natural cycle then at this rate you'll be having ET this week - how exciting!!  

I have to do ovulation sticks - but they told me to wait until after my next scan.  I know when I ovulate because I get really sensitive (.) (.) and I definitely haven't yet.

I tell you the more stories you read on here the more I realise how totally naive I was on my first IVF - I just didn't have a clue so many hurdles would be thrown at you along the way!  We'll all be fertility experts by the time we're done 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Rach_1985

Don't know if I should post this on here but I need some help.

As you know, I am going through a frozen cycle at the moment and should be having my transfer on Friday. I have been with my husband for 5 years in November and we have been trying for a baby for just over 2 years, the infertility problems are mine. 

The thing is, this morning my husband received a letter from the CSA saying that he has a daughter who is 4 that they want maintenance for, and that they need more info from him. I am absolutely gutted. Working the dates back, this little girl would have been conceived either when we got together, or at worst, a couple of weeks before we officially got together. But we were sleeping together for a few weeks before we 'officially' got together, and I might be old fashioned, but I wouldn't have dreamt of sleeping with anyone else at the same time. 

My husband says that he slept with this woman early November, before we got together (but we were sleeping together end of October) and also that he doesn't think the girl is his, because the mother is a '****' (not a nice word) and one of his best mates slept with her less than 20 hours later - non of this info is giving me any comfort. 

I just don't know what to do, i feel like my world has been turned upside down. Apparently he has know for some time about 'the rumours' and his mum even asked him about it a while ago, so feels like everyone knew but me.

Obviously there is a long way to go, because he will need to have DNA tests, but I just don't know if I could cope if she is his. And even if she isn't, its bad enough that he was sleeping with someone else at the same time as me, and who knows how many other people.

Don't know if I should go ahead with the transfer on Friday, in a selfish way, i feel like this might be my only chance to have my own baby?? But if it turns out this baby is his, I don't know if I would be able to stay with him?

To rub salt into open wounds, he has also always said he would love to have our baby born on his birthday - this little girl was born on his birthday. 

I don't know what to do, i feel sick and numb? Please help x


----------



## pinkpixie

Lollipops how did you get on at the hospital

Rach how are you feeling what have you decided??

Ermintrude good luck for tomorrow

debbie how are u coping

how is everyone else doing

ADM still no sign of AF   getting seriously wound up now!!! Not having a good day everything is getting on top of me am sick of it all seriously loosing hope
moan moan bah humbag!!!

xx
h


----------



## K8O

Hi all

Not posted for a while because Ive been so busy.

Rach - just saw your post, I can understand why you feel the way you do.  Difficult to know what to advise you but you just have to do what your heart is telling you.  You are in all of this together so you need to decide what to do together. 

Pinkpixie - hows to tx going?  Are you still d/ring?

  all, havent got much time to do personals because I have to go paint some more before the carpets arrive on Friday!

Kxx


----------



## pinkpixie

rach i have sent you a PM


----------



## still a mum

((((hugs)))))) rach_1985 cant belive u r going through so much at the moment. I can understand how u feel but if it happened all that time ago then it doesnt change the relationship u have now does it?  what is your husband saying? does he want u 2 continue with ET? I really hope u get some gd luck soon hun u have been through the mill and back recently and u deserve a break x im here if u eva wanna chat and im on ** 2 u can add me if u want x 

hi k80 how r u hun?
enjoy ur painting x


pink pixie hope the witch shows up soon x how irratating when we dont want 2 c her she arrives and when we r anticipating her arrival she goes missing  


lanta thats so true whenever any of my m8's start ttc they always ask my advice and they think im a miracle worker because they have all fallen pregnant within a few mths of trying!

lollipops any news hun what happened at ur scan?

boakie how r u hun? cant really help on your question im afraid but hope tx goes 2 plan 4 u x

ermitrude gd luck 4 tomorrow hun x

hello 2 any1 i have missed x

i still havent heard from the hospital, might give them a call 2mora?


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi PinkPixie,
Im hanging on in there...just   ,  i keep over analyzing every twinge but to be honest i feel pretty normal apart from a few crampy pains i had today and my cheeks are all flushed for some reason, ...i havent been feeling very positive but im not a very positive person in general, always been a glass half empty gal, really trying to get some   , i guess im just scared to think its worked incase i come back down to earth with an almighty bump xx  whats getting me through it thinking if it hasnt worked then i can crack straight on with another FET hopefully xxxx

Sorry your AF is keep ypu waiting, fingers crossed it happens soon  

Ermitrude good luck for tomorrow, pop on and let us know how you get on hun xxx

Stillamum i hope you here from hosp soon xxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok and sorry for lack of personals just a flying visit before my sis arrives xxx

Take care, lotsa love
Debbie xxx

  please please please please stick little embies we love you sooooo much already xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi all-
Had scan and bloods today. I have 2 hyrdo's (fluid in tubes) and doc gave me three choices-
1/continue with tx and hope neither of my tubes leak (as this can flush away a un-implanted embie)
2/ cancel this tx, have tubes removed ,come back at a later date(doc says that wil take about 10months!)
3/cancel this tx, have tubes removed but doc says there is a chance that my tubes have become attached to other veins and arteries in my body-in which case they would not touch them and would have to leave them.

We decided to go ahead with this tx. We will run the risk of tubes leaking. We have come too far now,and doc says its only a small chance of my tubes leaking.

so  big thaw and ET booked for saturday. Mixed feelings about it all. Been a tough one to get to this point. Have to hope 1 of my 3 survive ....fingers crossed guys!

Love to all. Am off to bed- up at 5 am in morn! Not good! xxx


----------



## Lanta

Rach - so sorry to hear what's happened.  have sent you a PM  

ermitrude - good luck for tomorrow.   those little envies thaw well

lollipops - how did your appt go today?

Pinkpixie - sorry you're feeling low. All this stuff really gets u down sometimes. Sending you lots of  . 

Still a mum - hope u get that phone call soon. My friend had been trying a while and I told her to use otk... Next month she was pregnant. Oh if only it was that easy!

K80 - happy painting! Sounds like u have quite a diy job on your hands!

Debbie - stay positive! We're all hoping you'll be our first bfp! 

Hi to anyone else may have missed

lanta
x


----------



## Rosebud99

Hi All,

Rach - Sorry about your news, the fertility journey is already so emotional that you don't need something like this thrown in on top.  Take care and what ever you decide, it's the right one for you.

Lollipops - Good luck for Saturday, if the doc said there's only a small chance of leakage, then it sounds like you've made the right choice to me.  This whole thing is all a bit of odds game so it's just another one thrown into your mix.  Am sending you lots of positive internet vibes for a succesful thaw.

Debbie - I know what you mean and during the 2ww am guilty of over analyzing every twinge and ache my body can produce and swing between being convinced that it's worked and not worked depending on the twinge and my general mood.  When do you find out?

Ermitrude - how did it all go today?

Hope all is well with everyone else, am having my scan on Monday and then hopefully off to Barcelona for FET next Monday.


Take care all,


RXXX


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi Rosebud, OTD is 17th Sept......soooo long away   , i praying that its worked and im trying to think positive, its so hard when youve had a failure before but like i say im hanging on in there just    xxx ive had some really mild cramps...so mild i think i may have imagined them    and i had a pain right next to my belly button.......i thinks it may just be wind    see off i go again!   
I think this next week is goin to drag.................im    they have stuck,  i love them sooo much already  xxxxxxx

Fingers crossed for your scan Rosebud, i hope its all ok ready for FET on monday,    we all get our positives xxxx

Lollipops Good luck for Saturday hun, hope every things goes ok , hope they thaw perfectly xxxx

Ermitrude, hope everythings gone ok, let us know how it went xxxxx

Pinkpixie any sign of AF?? i really hope the evil witch appears soon   

Lanta, i hope you ovulate soon hun xxxxx

Hi to everyone else, sorry if ive missed anyone xx

Take Care, lots ov babydust

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Rach am so sorry you're going through all that you are, treatment is hard enough without this emotional turmoil thrown in.

Still a mum hope you've gotten your phonecall at this stage.  

Hang in there Debbie, its just over a week away to otd - not that long really.

What a ***** that non af is Pinkpixie, hope she turns up soon.

Fingers crossed for a great scan on Monday Rosebud.

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM am PUPO - yippee!!!! Have my 2 blasts on board tg, one was completely hatched on freezing and the other still in its shell.  The hatched one lost about 6 cells on thaw, so less than 5% and the other was perfect.  Embryologist wasn't a bit concerned over the loss as there is no fragmentation and it was already showing signs of re-generation before transfer.  Transfer was a bit tricky as i've a very posterior cervix but its all done and dusted now.  OTD is the 20th and am feeling pretty positive at the moment as its the first cycle i've done with the extra meds so hoping they'll make the difference.

Ermi


----------



## DEBBIEW

Congrats on being PUPO Ermitrude!!!    Welcome to the 2ww, xxx   

sending lots ov sticky vibes and   , i reallly really hope we get our BFP   


XXXXDEBSXXXX


----------



## Seachest

Hello ladies

Can I join you? I posted on the Aug/Sept thread and then just noticed you!!

I'm having natural FET of 1 blast around 24th September. Only have 2 on ice so a little worried about thawing so hoping the one makes it and if I get a BFN I can have the other one transferred soon after. Trying to keep positive.


Good luck to everyone transferring this month

Seachest


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks Debbie and here's to lots of bfp's on this thread           

Welcome Seachest - you'll see i just had 2 blasts transferred today and was up the walls worrying about whether or not they'd survive the thaw, googled till my fingers fell off.  Well here i am with both on board and both did really well, think blasts seem to be very resilient.  My clinic will only freeze blasts as they feel they have a much better chance of surviving the process.  Fingers crossed for you for the 24th.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hello to all ladies here. I would like to join in this thread if thats possible   .  I will be having fet end of Sept, I just had finished my norethesterone (to bleed) hoping AF will come tomorrow and start taking progynova.  I have 18 frozen embryo but they are in pronuclear stage when they are frozen, means day 1 of fertlization so we dont know the grade of each embryo yet.  The clinic decided to freeze them on day 1 coz im candidate for OHSS.  So im hoping this FET will be my chance after having m/c on my 1st IVF.

Goodluck to all.

Fiona


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all. Lists below to help us keep track of where we all are. First a quick update from me. Still no AF. As it is my mother-in-laws 60th birthday party on what will be day 15 of my cycle if AF comes tomorrow - I might just cancel this cycle and start again in ernest in October. I don't really want to wait too long, but I also want to do it properly. So here is the list while I still have some energy to write. Please let me know if I got something wrong - or go ahead and cut and paste and post the list again with your updated info. Cheers to all:

-------

*2WW or pupo!* 
Debs - tx 3/9 - OTD 17/9
Ermitrude - tx 9/9 - OTD 20/9

*Before tx* 
Lollipops - tx 11/9
luckygirl - tx 13/9
Rosebud - tx 20/9
Seachest - tx 24/9
Boakie - tx 24/9
Rach - tx ?
Lanta - tx ?
Still a mum - tx ?

*Waiting for AF* 
Fiona
Pinkpixie
Salblade
Lady Stardust

* downreg / waiting for tests*
Nylaboo
K80
Sarah
Jacqui
HRM

*bfp!!!!!* 

*Needing a hug* 
Dippy


----------



## Lanta

Hi ladies

lady-stardust - thanks for doing the list was starting to lose track of everyone!!!

Had my scan today and have 1 big follie at 18mm and nice thick lining, so ET is confirmed for next Friday. Hurrah!!  I'm doing a natural cycle but they are triggering me tonight as they can't do the transfer at the weekend. So have to do my injection at midnight tonight   seems crazy being so precise seeing as they're not actually collecting any eggs... oh well.

I know what you mean about clashes - I was supposed to be going for a spa day for my best mates bday next Friday so have had to re-schedule

Ermitrude - fantastic news on both blasts thawing perfectly... gives us all hope.  Congratulations on being PUPO   Hope the 2WW doesn't drive you too crazy 

Welcome to Fiona & Seachest   Good luck with you treatments.  Seachest I'm the same as you - have 3 blasts frozen but only 1 is good quality... just    it survives the thaw.  But Ermitrude gives me confidence that it will

Rosebud - hope you're scan goes well on Monday and you get to go to Barcelona the following week

Rach - good luck tomorrow if you decide to go ahead with ET, we'll all being thinking of you  

Lollipops - only 2 more sleeps.  How's that eye of your's now?

Debs - sounds like you're having the normal fun on the 2WW.  We'll all be with you soon!

Question for you all - have you been told to avoid any BMS during this cycle - the nurses keep saying to me that I don't want 2 pregnancies.  But I figure it's worth a shot to increase my chances (especially as I now know when I'll be ovulating - although lets face it the old fashioned way hasn't worked for the last 3 years so unlikely to now  )

Lanta
x


----------



## lady stardust

Still no AF. Might have to cancel this cycle due to MIL 60th party and go again in october.  
Although the other advantage is that I don't have to miss some college courses that I would have next week, and that a July birth suits better than a June birth due to college exams (very strange to think of that - but my aunt pointed it out and it is kind of true). Will wait until the end of today to make a decision.
Have a nice day to you all...


----------



## lady stardust

OK. AF here. I have just emailed my doc (yes, you can do this with german clinics!) to see if I can do a day 14 transfer or if it is better wait until October. Fingers crossed. Despite the college stuff I would do it this cycle if I can. Checking that email....


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks for doing the list Lady Stardust  

Glad your af arrived Lady Stardust and i hope your clinic can give you some clarity - transfer should be between day 16 and 19 depending on when your embies were frozen, to mirror a natural cycle so hopefully it'll fit in with your mil birthday plans.

Great news that you're all set to go for next Friday Lanta, not too long now.  As for dtd don't think there's any huge harm - as you said yourself you haven't gotten pg upto now, so wouldn't worry too much about it.

Welcome Fiona, that's an interesting approach to freezing. They don't do that in Ireland at all.  Really hope you get great rates from it.

AFM all good, had a bit of a restless night - think there was too much adrenalin flying about after all the excitement of yesterday.  Mega lazy day planned for today, on self enforced house arrest - so some trashy tv, internet and maybe a spot of reading in order.


----------



## lady stardust

Hi. So the doc says he will check me on 20th sept and probably do tx on the 24th - day 14. But they were frozen on day 1 so it should be OK. Here we go!


----------



## Ermitrude

That's great news Lady Stardust - not that long away now!!


----------



## pinkpixie

ermintrude congrats on being pupo sending lots of     

rach hope today went ok

lollipops good luck for tomorrow 

thats good news stardust

lanta we were told not to more because of the drugs as well i think but if iam honest we still had a go but manily cos i knew highly unlikely that it work as it ahsnt for the last 4 yrs!!!

hi to fiona and seachest

debbie how are u coping not long to go now!!!

k80 yes still d/r had enough of injecting tummy is looking a bit like a pincoushion    how are u

Rose good luck for scan on monday

hi to everyone else

AFM - AF has finally arrived    am going to hospital for bloods on monday feeling bit poo today sick and bad pains really just wanted to curl up on sofa and watch my new dvd have just ordered the first series of brothers and sisters.  I now have lined up for my 2ww - last 2 series of gossip girl, first series of house and the one ive just ordered.  not that i am addicted to trashy tv or anything   

xx
h


----------



## Ermitrude

Great news Pinkpixie on af's arrival!!! Good luck with the bloods on Monday.

Brothers and sisters is brilliant as is House.  I'm on a Glee buzz at the moment and plan to get through a few during the 2ww.


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi Ladies, Sorry for the me post but im having a bad day today and just looking for some   ,

Ive had a few cramps yesterday and some minor twinges in my bck......sometimes i think there just  in my head!!!!    i was fine with this as my AF isnt due til next week and i dont usually get these type of cramps when im due on so i looked at it positvely ....but for the last two days ive had to keep knicker checking because (so sorry for the tmi) i keep feeling wetness, at first i paniced and thought it was blood but its not ,  its a white discharge...been getting it last couple of days and im baffled to what it could be as im not taking any drugs  any ideas? xxx

I think the next week is going to be hell   ................i started off so well, think nice positive thoughts, help me get bck there girls    xxxxxxxxx

Sorry for no personals, i will be bck later once i give my head a wobble!!!


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi Debbie you poor pet being so upset  .  I hope that i'm going to be able to help - the wetness and extra cm is actually a good sign!!

Both times i've been pg i've had a big increase in white cm about 5-7 days or so before af was due.  Like you i thought it was af arriving and was on total knicker watch.  I so hope that its a positive sign for you too honey.  Hang in there and sending            your way.


----------



## DEBBIEW

Thanks Ermitrude very much appreciated, im hanging on in there    , im    its a good sign xxx    .............its a rollercoaster this 2ww xx  how are you doing? xxxx


I really hope we all get our BFP!! XXX


----------



## Ermitrude

Hope so too Debbie.

Ah I'm grand only one day into the madness - ask me again this time next week


----------



## pinkpixie

debbie - everyone i know how has been pregnant has also said the same thing so    its  a positive sign for you


x
h


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Lanta - I would avoid bms if you are sure you don't want twins. Each chance of getting preg, also increases your chance of twins. I really don't want twins - so I figure the embies are my best shot so I am doing that until they are gone (if still no bfp) then go back to bms.

Debbie - I know it is so hard looking for every little sign in your body. Could the cramps be implantation cramps?

Rach - still thinking of you. How you doing?

Updated list:

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Debs - tx 3/9 - OTD 17/9
Ermitrude - tx 9/9 - OTD 20/9

*Before tx * 
Lollipops - tx 11/9
luckygirl - tx 13/9
Lanta - tx 17/9
Rosebud - tx 20/9
Seachest - tx 24/9
Lady S - tx 24/9
Boakie - tx 24/9
Rach - tx ?
Pinkpixie - tx ?
Still a mum - tx ?

*Waiting for AF *
Fiona
Salblade

*downreg / waiting for tests*
Nylaboo
K80
Sarah
Jacqui
HRM

*bfp!!!!! * 

*Needing a hug * 
Dippy


----------



## fiona_apple28

Lady stardust -thanks for the list update, just want to report that my AF arrived today too (1 day early as expected).   will be having my first scan on the 17 Sept.  I dont really understand much the time table for the FET.  Im on medicated fet and i dont know if the 15 days apply to me too.   

Hello to all ladies here and thank you for the welcome greetings.

fiona


----------



## lady stardust

Hi again. Off to bed soon - but just wanted to ask - what are you guys doing to increase your chances, like for example eating certain things or drinking herbal teas or whatever. 

I am trying to not booze too much (that glass of red wine just goes down so well though....)
Taking folic acid of course
Baby asprin
That's it. Could I be doing other stuff?

Cheers - LS


----------



## boakie

i need a cuddle being crying again 2day had a scan 2 c whats going on with my womb as im still bleedin and started ystrday progynova 4mg scan showed 6.9 in thickness but 1.9 of that was fluid can people reassure me is this just old lining coming away n i will stop bleedin got another scan wk mon can my lining get 2 8 mm by then worried they will tell me i cant cum n we have paid 4 flights hotel im so sad is everyone ok?.


----------



## DEBBIEW

Good Evening Ladies,

Well Im feeling alot better sine my mini meltdown this afternoon   , Thanks Ladies, im praying its a good sign xxxxx

Ermitrude, i hope this 2ww goes quick and it doesnt send you mad........like it has me lol xxx 

Lady stardust, im hoping they were signs of implantation ,   
with regard to what ive done to increase chances ...just the usual really, gave up booze, i dont smoke and i take pregnacare vitamins i havent changed my diet apart from i now make sure i have breakfast which i never normally have.....i made more changes on my first cycle and got a BFN so im trying to just get on as normal as poss,......well normalish   . With My first cycle i was scared to cough   , xx  im    my little embies are sticky ones xxxxx

Fiona good luck for your scan hun xx

Lollipops gud luck for tomorrow hope everything goes well xxx

PinkPixie , fab news your AF arrived xx

Boakie,    i really cant advise whether is old lining but i really hope everything goess ok on Monday and that your lining thickens , thinking ov you hun, its horrible when something  chucks another hurdle in your path, its hard enough as it is  xxx   

Hi to all the other ladies, hows everyone? xxxx

Lotsa love
Debsxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hello my lushious ladies
Sorry no personals but I am on M1 on way home from visiting my mother in law down south,therefore I am sending this frm my phone.
Had a quick looksie at you all
All those who are going up the wall during u 2ww-feel for you! Its tough, try and keep that pma up.x
Everyone else in all stages during tx,much love and luck to you all. We can all make our dreams come true.x
Afm. Big thaw tomorrow, very nervous. I can only hope 1 survives. Clinic will call at 12:30pm with the verdict- scary!!
If good news - et is booked for 2pm. Yikes!
Wish me luck girls!
Xxx


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the absence over the last couple of days, its been a really difficult time for me. I am staying at my dads at the moment and his laptop is about 400 years old and the internet connection is so slooooow. It has taken over an hour to boot up, think i better nip home tomorrow and pick my personal laptop up before I get  

Well, first of all, thanks you to everyone who has sent me support on here and via PMs, its been like an actual   
Things aren't sorted yet, infact they seem to be getting worse, but i wont bore you with the details.

Up until this morning I was sure that I would still have the xfer, but this morning I felt like I couldn't do it, because if things don't improve with my husband then I didn't want to be tied to him for the rest of my days. xfer was booked for 16:30 so at 10am I called the nurses and told them I hadn't been feeling very well, and if no embies had been thawed, then I wanted to cancel this cycle. Nurse called me back and said that one had been thawed and on initial inspection appeared to have thawed with all of its cells in tact. She said it needs to spend another 3 hours in the incubator to see if it re-expands, and that the embryologist would confirm at 1pm. I said if it didn't survive, then not to thaw any more (original plan was to thaw until one was viable).

So...i guess it was in the hand of the little embryo. the nurse called me at 1pm and said that it had fully expanded, and did I want to continue with the xfer? I thought, I created this and gave it life, and I can't leave it to perish in a laboratory now, so agreed to go in that afternoon.

I drove to the clinic on my own and gave all my details, made up a fib about my husband being at work  and got changed into my theatre gown. The embryologist showed me my blastocyst on screen and they were all surprised that it had started to hatch, so it has now continued to grow.

Xfer went ahead and I was chatting to one of the nurses who was doing the scan part, funny enough, his wife is friends with my step mum, small world eh. Then I drove back home and called into my mums on the way, who doesn't know about this current FET. We were talking about the situation and she said 'well, at least you're not pregnant and this has happenend' I just sat quiet!  

So now I am officially PUPO. I'm not sure how I feel, because this should be such a happy time and its a horrible situation. I was ill in the week leading up to today, then the huge strain of the last couple of days are only going to get worse over the next couple of weeks. I have also decided to go back to work on Monday (I have been off with a sick note from my doctor, and its covered for another 2 weeks). I just can't be sat at my dads, agonising over all the details, I would prefer to keep my mind occupied. If this little one hangs around then its a real fighter.

My OTD is 23rd September, Lady stardust, can you update me? thanks so much for doing the list  

Gosh, I am getting very selfish with the 'me' posts, but I promise to have a catch up tomorrow and do some personals when I have got my laptop back. And don't feel sorry for me, everything happens for a reason and I am a big believer in that. 

hope everyone is doing well xxx a big good luck for your thaw and transfer tomorrow lolli x


----------



## lady stardust

Hi.

Rach - good luck with being pupo!!!! Well done for going ahead with tx! Leave it to fate now... Fingers crossed for your bfp! I got mine when DH and I had just split up and I was very depressed. (now back together).

Boakie - sorry to here about you feeling bad and confused. I hope the clinic can reasure you and you get to do the tx. Fingers crossed for you.

Lollipops - GOOD LUCK for today. I'll be thinking of you and your embies!

-----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Debs - tx 3/9 - OTD 17/9
Ermitrude - tx 9/9 - OTD 20/9
Rach - tx 10/0 - OTD 23/9

*Before tx * 
Lollipops - tx 11/9
luckygirl - tx 13/9
Lanta - tx 17/9
Rosebud - tx 20/9
Seachest - tx 24/9
Lady S - tx 24/9
Boakie - tx 24/9
Pinkpixie - tx ?
Still a mum - tx ?
Fiona - tx?

*downreg / waiting for tests / not sure *
Nylaboo
K80
Sarah
Jacqui
HRM
Salblade

*bfp!!!!! * 

*Needing a hug * 
Dippy


----------



## Lanta

Good luck today Lollipops!    they survive the thaw!  

Rach well done on doing the tx yesterday. You are being so strong so am sure your little embie will snuggle in and fight this one out with you

Boakie hope you feel better soon Hun. I'm sure your womb lining will thicken up nicely. I often get spotting for a while after my AF has stopped so it may be that they just scanned a few days too early. 

Debs and Ermitrude hope you enjoy a weekend of movies and r&r

AFM...just counting down days to next Friday. Taking my mum away for a few days so that will help pass the time. Yesterday a good friend who I hadn't seen for ages dropped by. She is seriously considering freezing her eggs as she's 38 and still single but really wants children. Really feel for her. Does anyone know anyone that's done this?

Happy weekend!

Lanta
x


----------



## Ermitrude

Rach well done on getting to tx - i know it wasn't easy but whatever will be will be.  Think you're probably right to go back to work if staying in your dad's would cause you more stress.

Lollipops hope you get a good phonecall at 12.30 - thinking of you honey  

Sounds like a lovely way to pass a few days Lanta, sorry can't offer any advice on egg freezing - not that common in Ireland.

Glad you're feeling more   today Debbie.

Boakie you poor pet you sound very stressed,      for a good scan on Monday for you pet.

Great that af arrived on schedule Fiona.

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm all fine here, slept like a lord last night and just taking it easy again today.  Intermittent cramping but that's to be expected and its far too early to be symptom spotting!!


----------



## lollipops

hello all.
On my phone sending this so I will come back on later and do personals.
My thaw went ok. Clinic called earlier to say
1st embie didnt survive 
2nd embie has survived - but gone from 8cell to 7cell
3rd embie is still in freezer.

So now I am just waiting for et. Bit disapointed that my embie lost a cell. Hope by the time i have et that it hasnt lost anymore. Really hope so.

Be back later ladies.xx


----------



## still a mum

gd luck lollipops thats fab news and dw about it losing a cell im sure thats pretty normal and all will b fine x

rach a lot of people have relationship probs after fertility treatment im glad u had embie put back and fingers crossed u get a bfp x 

hello every1 else how r u all?


----------



## Ermitrude

Lollipops best of luck for transfer this afternoon.  Its very  normal for embies to loose cells in the thaw and they re-generate pretty quickly, so try no to worry hun.  Just think by tea time you'll be PUPO!!!!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## boakie

well my bleeding has stopped did anyone else get cramps with progynova ps has anyone heard of success with fet with 3 embies frozen in 2006 can it work? how is everyone doing  my love 2 allxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi All-

Back from ET. 1x 7 cell embie on board. So the wait begins......
otd 26th Sept. 
  I get that far as period came 10 days in last time.

My mantra for this agonising wait -

NO AF!!   
No early testing    
Keep up PMA    
No knicker checking!!  

Rach- you poor thing,what bad timing this has all been. But I don't think anyone would have cancelled having known there was a perfectly good embie waiting for its home. At least you will have me to keep you company on your 2ww. I hope everything goes well for you.  

Boakie- (love the mad cat pic you have very funny!  )
I have had twinges on and off whilst on Progynova- but now my body has got use to them they have eased off. I am no professional but I read somewhere thats there is no difference in success rates between embryos that have been recently frozen and embryos frozen years ago. Try not to worry.  

Erm- hows it going?. Glad I have joined the pupo group! You keep taking it easy .  

Stillamum-How are you my dear.?  

Lanta- bless your friend. I don't know anyone I am afraid who has frozen their eggs. But it sounds a good idea for her to do so. Roll on next friday. Have fun with your mum  

Ladysdust- thankyou so much for organising everyone.Makes it much easier to keep up with you all.I never realised when I started this thread that it would get so busy!  

Fiona- yay  for  scan on 17th!!!. Not long !! Medicated fet isn't too bad really, only thing I found hardest was the tiredness from the meds. But of course not everyone feels like that


----------



## still a mum

yeah lollipops! hope u get ur bfp! hopefully i will join u all soon still waiting for my nurses pre treatment app   

relax and take it easy hun x <3 x


----------



## lollipops

Still a mum- any ideas when that appointment may be? 
Hate to wait! Feels like thats all we have to do, Wait for tx to start,the wait in waiting roooms in clinics for weeks,wait to find out when ET will be.........blah blah poo poo pants!  
I really hope you get up and running asap!

much love. xxx


----------



## still a mum

ahhh thx hun x i hope so 2 but have no idea when it will be hospital said they will call me as soon as 1 becomes available so just have 2 sit tight  

I just want 2 get it out the way now so i know 1 way or other if u know what i mean?

anyway hun make sure u put ur feet up and let that embie snuggle in nicely x


----------



## lady stardust

Hi

Yay Lollipops! Great news. Come on little embie. Hold tight! 

Luckgirl - you there? No message from you for a while. Good luck on Monday!

AFM - OK. Want to watch telly and eat icecream but seem to be too busy.

-----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Debs - tx 3/9 - OTD 17/9
Ermitrude - tx 9/9 - OTD 20/9
Rach - tx 10/0 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - tx 11/9 - OTD 26/9

*Before tx * 
luckygirl - tx 13/9
Lanta - tx 17/9
Rosebud - tx 20/9
Seachest - tx 24/9
Lady S - tx 24/9
Boakie - tx 24/9
Pinkpixie - tx ?
Still a mum - tx ?
Fiona - tx?

*downreg / waiting for tests / not sure *
Nylaboo
K80
Sarah
Jacqui
HRM
Salblade

*bfp!!!!! * 

*Needing a hug * 
Dippy


----------



## Lanta

Yay... Well done for being PUPO Lollipops! Love your mantra... Will be reciting that to myself soon!! Hope you have a super chilled out weekend. Are you taking time off work?


----------



## boakie

hope everyone is feeling ok started on 6mg did any1 else feel sick on prognova n have slight white discharge is it norm? think that all u ladies r wonderfulxxx


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi ladies,

Well I have finally managed to catch up with everyone and won’t be posting all about me today for a change!  

Lolli, sounds like you have a nice little embie on board there! I like your mantra, although I am already planning on starting to test early   Bet you are feeling so glad you continued with the cycle. Even though everything is messed up for me at the moment and I had the wobble on the day of transfer, im so pleased I went ahead now. It’s also helping me to stay strong and focus on something good.

Ermi – I wonder why your test date is 3 days before mine, when I only had transfer the day after you? Makes me feel better about thinking of testing early, hehe.   I wonder if it has anything to do with you have 2 transferred and me only 1? What was your transfer time, morning or afternoon?

Debbie – less than a week to go, are you tempted to test early? All your symptons sound really positive! I’ll be on the look out now for wetness and CM!

Lady stardust – so glad that AF eventually turned up for you and you didn’t cancel this cycle. If transfer is on the 24th, when do you fly out, and then when will you fly back?
For me, I completely cut out alcohol, caffeine, etc. Take folic acid and also pregnacare pre-conception vitamin. I drink just over half a pint a day of organic full fat milk, because I was told this will help to make my lining sticky. I have also been having acupuncture with a fertility specialist. 

Lanta – how do you feel after the HCG trigger? Only 5 more sleeps until transfer! Hope you’re having a good time away with your mum.

Pinkpixie – glad AF arrived for you too. What are the blood tests for on Monday? And will they give you a scan too? Have you started the progynova now?

Fiona – on your scan they will be looking for a lining of around 8mm or above, but they did say not everyone is ready from their first scan. What does of eastrogen are you on? I was on 6mg progynova a day (2mg, 3 times a day)

Still a mum – must be driving you nuts waiting for an appointment to start again   . This whole thing is long enough once you get started. Hope you have plenty to keep you distracted for a while

Boakie – glad your bleeding has stopped. Are you back at the clinic for a check p tomorrow? I have read of ladies getting BFP with 10 years old embies, so your’s are positively fresh, and the fact you have 3 is great. I didn’t feel sick on the progynova, but I was really tired for at least 10 days, and had a constant headache. I did get a lot of egg white cervical mucus discharge – don’t be concerned, that is a good sign!

Hello to everyone else, hope your all keeping up the PMA.

here lots of babydust for us all


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi all,

I also found this info, thought you might find it interesting to see what might be happening when you have your transfer, if you don't already know: 

**this is what happens in a 3dt : 
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT  

=========== 

**this is what happens in a 5dt : 
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

I'm not sure Rach why your test date is so much later - you had a day 5 blast transferred right Generally my clinic test you 10 days post 5 day blast, so my test is actually a day later than normal as day 10 falls on a Sunday and they don't do beta hcg tests at the weekend.  So if you're wanting to test early you should be fine from the 20th for a reliable result I reckon.

Boakie didn't feel sick on the meds but had tonnes of discharge - which nurse told me was completely normal.

Hope you managed to squeeze in some ice cream Lady Stardust  

Its frustrating waiting Still a Mum but hopefully once you get your appointment you'll be flying it then.

Afm not feeling as positive today for no particular reason, only 3dp5dt so I know its too early for any symptom spotting.  Must cop myself on and get the        flowing again. 

As for what i did this cycle, I'm off alcohol and caffeine since before fresh cycle in May.  Taking pregnacare and Mor DHA - omega 3, selenium (help with my hashimoto's) and royal jelly up to transfer.  Went for 2 lymphatic drainage massages pre treatment to detox, being going for weekly acu sessions and had a final massage two days before transfer.  Don't think there's any more I could've done!!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Rach_1985 - congrats on PUP, wish you a postive result.  you are very lucky to have blasto stage beanie on broad, my sister had Fet on blasto stage too and now preggy.  Im on my 4mg progynova, taking 2 tabs in the morning.  I feel so scare coz my frosties are just day ! when they freeze it so not sure how it all works.

Lollipops, Ermitrude & Debbie  - congrats  on being PUPO, wish you positive results.

Boaki - im started 4mg progynova but not feeling sick, maybe everybody react differently

Hello to all hope all had a nice weekend, nice sun outside.

fiona


----------



## boakie

hello peeps my embies r at blast stage clinic tells me they r harder 2 thaw ? what do u ladies think is everyone else as stressed as me feel so emotional cried my eyes out 2 marley and me last night!wish i was preggers now x


----------



## Ermitrude

Fiona i think they'll culture your embies on for at least 2 days and maybe 5. You mentioned before that they'd thaw 6 didn't you?  That should give you at least 2 very good quality embies to put back.  Think freezing choices can be quiet different when ohss is concerned.  

Boakie i had 2 blasts put back, one was hatching when frozen and took a little damage when thawing - lost about 6 cells (5%) of 150 or so.  Embryologist wasn't a bit concerned as it was starting to re-generate pre-transfer and said losses up to 50% have resulted in bfps, so it still remained at grade 1.  My other blast thawed perfectly and was grade 1 also.  

I think they can be a bit harder to thaw as they are more complex organisms than day 1,2 or 3 and may not recover the cell damage - but hope my situation gives you hope


----------



## lady stardust

Hi

Fiona - mine are frozen at day 1 and I think it doesn't make much difference. I looked on the internet a lot and you can read stuff saying it is better at day 1 or day 3 or day 5. One thing is that some embies that didn't make it to day 5 in the laboratory might have done better in your body (the best place for them, of course). I am having two thawed at a time and put back no matter what the quality. The first FET they unfroze two, and I only wanted a SET that time, so they just chucked one. Now I think - was that the one that could have implanted...  Prob not. It was worse quality than the one they tranfered. This time I am going to put both in. They were frozen in pairs, so it is that or chuck one. So three more cycles of two each...  Just one has to be the one......  

One advantage for me with them being day 1 is that they can tansfer at different days according to my cycle I suppose. I was going to be in Berlin for the whole week - but now I really only want to go on Thursday morning and we leave for MIL's town on Friday afternoon. That does not give a very big window as it is more or less a natural cycle (with a shot just before and just after transfer). I wrote to the doc today to see if I can come only for that short time I hopefully he will reply tomorrow. If so I will probably have some checks done in a London Clinic - CRGH, anyone else there? I don't like the idea of going between two clinics - seems messy somehow. But I don't want to miss my college on Wednesday.

Boakie - How does that work with you - do the clinics communicate with each other? Do you have to act as a go between to tell them which tests you need etc? I'm finding that a bit difficult so far. How long will you go to Spain for?
Also -    for you. Sorry you are finding this cycle so hard. It's not fair. I hope you can find a way of relaxing and pampering yourself.

 to all.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Lady stardust - thank you for the infos.  Its nice to hear that you are also day 1 frozen embryo.  I dont know yet how many they will thaw for me till i have my first scan. I was told before since i have 18 frozen embryo and want to have 2 embyo to transfer they will thaw 3-5 i think it all depends with the embyologist.  Good luck to you too hope this time its good news.  

Base on my FET chart day of my af/bleeding will have 1st can on 17 sept then next scan is 22 sept will see from there when will be the fet.


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hellooooo Ladies, how is everyone today? hope everythings going gr8 xx just a quick post as im off out so sorry for lack of personal, i will be back later   

Please dont tell me off but i did a test this morning, silly i know as im only 9dpt but i got a faint second line.......i was expecting to see just one and i rationalised testing by saying at least if its negative it will prepare me for OTD, but no a second line appeared straight away, faint but its there......i know, i know its early and ive possibly set myself up for a massive fall but do you think maybe its a positive? ...........im going to do another on Wed then again on OTD friday, thats if AF doesnt show and rain on my parade.  I still have the white cm and the feeling of wetness (sorry for tmi) i had a few shooting pains in my boobie last night, and i still have weird cramping pains in my hips and mildy in my back .....none of these symptoms are usual for me, i really regret testing now    im going to go mad here thinking is it real or not!!    

Anyway ill be back later and i hope the other ladies on 2ww arent going as crazy as me , mucho love girls xxxxxx  


Please please stay little bubbas, we love you soooooooo much xxxxxxx

Debs xx


----------



## lollipops

Debs ..... I am not going to call the   , as I know your already caught up in the ''why did I test early?'' mind set!
So I will say- its looking pretty good for you at this early stage and only time will now tell
I hope and    the line gets darker with each test you do.
And I hope the wait between tests isn't too hard on you , but as you have said this is down side to testing early- you are bound to worry more. The good side of it is that is this truely is a bfp then by wednesday you should see a darker line and then you can breath a little and begin to let it sink in.
I will be keeping an eye out for updates from you.
        

Rach- thanks for the info on embies and their progression! Theres also a wensite that actually shows you what they look like at different stages. I will see if I can track it down.


----------



## lollipops

Here's a great site that actually shows you the different stages of an embryo,from day 1 of fertilisation right up to actual full term baby.

www.visembryo.com

When on the homepage you will see a picture of the cycle of life. Click on the begining of life and there you go-follow it through from start to finish.

Lolli


----------



## Rach_1985

Ooooh Debbie!! How nervous and incredibly exciting. I'm   that this is it for you!!!! 

What stage were your embies at when they were transfered, were they 8 cells - so equivalent to a 3 day transfer? I'm just trying to see how your early result fits into the table that I posted earlier? Although, I do think frozen embies should always be allowed an extra day or two to that, because i think its based on a fresh cycle.

keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## boakie

hi ladystardust yep i have 2 keep passing info between care and ceram its so hard not being able 2 talk 2 a consultant face 2 face and thats why i got so upset friday as i just felt so alone with my condition my mum had a heartache in july so things have been v hard so im hoping things will go right soon positive thoughts 4 all u lovely ladiesx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Thanks ladies ......im    i having jinxed myself xxxxx

Rach, i really dont know what stage they where at....i think they said they both 4 cells.....same amount of cells as when they were froze.  The embryoligist said they were beautiful...not that thats much help i know lol xxxxx

Thanks for your kind words Lolli......i really hope we all get our long awaited BFPs    xx

Debs xxxxx


----------



## DEBBIEW

it should  say...***wish i havent jinxed myself lol***** scatter brain xxx


----------



## Helen13

Hi Ladies

I wondered if I can join you? I started my medicated cycle on Friday and couldn't believe it when the consultant said I should have my e/t in 3 weeks because I didn't think it would be that quick! Really hope it works again this time, although I had a missed miscarriage back in July so if it works this time, I think i'll still be a bit apprehensive about what could hapen. 

Congratulations and good luck for all those that are PUPO! 

Helen
xx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi Helen , welcome    xx

I can remember being shocked at how quick this FET went...but soooo happy xx 

Sorry  your last cycle didnt work out hun    , heres to hoping this is a lucky thread and we all get our BFPs xxx

I had my ET on 3/09 and the 2ww i driving me barmy, if it wasnt for the ladies here im not sure id being coping so well so im sure they will all make you feel right at home xxxx

Keep us updated xxxxxx

Luv Debs xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Debbie you bold thing ya!!!  But i'd be cautiously optimistic - if your embies were 4 cell then they were day 2 when frozen so you're day 11 post ov iykwim so a hpt would show a weak positive at this stage if you're pg.  And yours does!! So hold on honey till wednesday and you'll be 14 days post ov and you should get a definite answer then.  Sending tonnes of        your way and really hope this is it for you honey.

Welcome Helen, a great bunch of girls here.  Very sorry about your missed mc in July, had one of them myself and its very hard.   this fet will be the one for you.


----------



## lollipops

HELEN!!!

Welcome !!

Hope you find this site useful I know we all do. This is a great site! Another great thread is August Adventures and Septemeber Smiles - although that thread is a mix of FET and IVF/ICSI.
As long as you have the support you need, any thread will do. Its lovely to know your not alone in this bubble we are all in right now.
Yes as Debbie said and Ermitrude say FET is quicker than IVF. Which is a blessing.
And I too am so very sorry about your missed m/c (but if you don't mind me asking what does a MISSED M/c mean?, I do apologise if you don't like to say,and if me asking is un-tactful off me - I am sorry)

Much love for this tx....
x lolli x


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Good Evening Ladies, 
[/size]
[/size]Can I join you? This is my 3rd cycle and 1st FET. We have been blessed with a little boy from our 2nd cycle and fortunate enough to have had a collection of frosties too. I've been on a medicated FET due PCOS and immunes issues and the cycle has been a little more hectic than i imagined due to the amount of meds but still far better than a fresh cycle. 
[/size]I finally had my ET yesterday afternoon on CD32, so i now have 2 blasts on board   [/size]  and my test day is on the 21st. WARNING: I have been a serial early tester in the past, really want to try and go without testing  this time though  
Anyway.....so far so good, my only gripe are those Gestone injections, I remember it took a week or so until my body got used to it last time, but spent the day hopping around with sore thighs and reluctantly took paracetamol   
Hi Hellen, so about your loss  , best of luck for your next cycle  
Hi Debbie - How exciting...       
Hello and    to eveyone and     to those who are PUPO xx


----------



## lady stardust

Welcome Helen and Fuzzy Peach

Debbie - Wow. I so hope and pray for you. Did you take any drugs which would give you a false pos? Last cycle I tested too early, got a pos, phoned my friends etc then got af. But I think it was earlier than you. Here is a website which tells you when the trigger will be out of your system.

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

I was testing like crazy after my bfp - yes, it should get darker. When will you let yourself test again? Tomorrow? Tuesday? 
Oh I so hope and pray for you. Let us know.

-----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Debs - tx 3/9 - OTD 17/9
Ermitrude - tx 9/9 - OTD 20/9
Fuzzy Peach - tx 11/9 - OTD 21/9
Rach - tx 10/0 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - tx 11/9 - OTD 26/9

*Before tx * 
Lanta - tx 17/9
Rosebud - tx 20/9
Seachest - tx 24/9
Lady S - tx 24/9 ?
Boakie - tx 24/9
Pinkpixie - tx ?
Still a mum - tx ?
Fiona - tx?
Helen - tx 1/10?

*not sure - come in ladies: let us know what's going on... *
Nylaboo
K80
Sarah
Jacqui
HRM
Salblade

*bfp!!!!! * 

*Needing a hug *


----------



## Lanta

Wow this board is moving fast!

Debs - go girl! That sounds quite positive to me - if it came up straight away it's definitely not an evaporation line or anything.  Can't remember if you had to do an hcg trigger injection?  that's the only thing that could give you a false positive at this point if it's less than 14 days since you did it.  Sending lots of     for Weds (If you hang on til then!)

Rach - thanks for all the info on age of embies and when to test.  It's really confusing because every clinic seems to have their own rules.  My clinic just says test after 14 days whether irrespective of how old the embie was when it was replaced - which doesn't make much sense to me.  If my blasts survive the thaw I'm definitely going to test early because it's my best friends wedding 13 days post ET so I really would like to know for then. Either so I can drown my sorrows or have a tee total celebration

Ermitrude - sending you lots of      too to get you through the 2WW

Lollipops - how's day 1 of the 2WW wait going? Chilling out I hope!

Lady Stardust - did you gets your hands on some ice cream ?!? Chocolate & cake is my vice at the moment    Sounds like you have a pretty tight schedule with your appointments. It's hard enough fitting them in when they're in the same country but much more difficult when you're abroad. Can't help on the CRGH... but I think there may be a thread on it somewhere on this site

Boakie - hope you're feeling bit better soon hun...   And really sorry to hear about your mum.    that this is your time for lots of good luck

Helen - Welcome  .  This site is brilliant for keeping your spirits up and being able to share the crazy emotional journey with people who are sadly in the same situation.  Best of luck for your treatment

Fiona - glad your AF turned up.  Not long til your first scan...   for thick lining and a leading follie!

hi to everyone else - so many to keep up with now!

AFM.  had a nice chilled out weekend with my mum in the sun, now just watching the concert for heros.  

Quick question too - I've been put on crinone for my progestrone supplement but the hospital said not to take it until after ET as it's a natural FET.  Feels quite a way off and am worried my womb lining may start thinning out before then.  Also have used the dreaded cyclogest on my past tx so wondered what side effects to expect on crinone??

Lanta
x


----------



## boakie

just a quick one b4 i close down 4 the night has any1 else experienced itching down below whilst on progynovaxx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - id been reading this morning the side effects of progynova and thrush is one of it.  MAybe you are having mild symptoms only and it will fade in few days.


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone

Thanks for the warm welcome! I was on the cycle buddies thread during my last treatment so know what a godsend this forum is when going through treatment! 

Lollipops a missed miscarriage is when the baby's heartbeat has stopped but you don't know. I didn't have a natural miscarriage so it's not until I had a private scan at 9 weeks when we found out. I read somewhere that there's about a 1% chance of a missed miscarriage (although it seems quite common on this site) so trust my luck eh! I feel stronger now and at least now I've started again I can put it all behind me.

I just hope we all get the bfp's we deserve and Debs congratulations because it sounds like you already have...!! 

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Morning. Checking my email like crazy to see if there is a message from the doc in Germany to say if I can just go for 24 hours. I hope so. I really don't want to spend the week in Berlin. Too much traveling around this summer....  I hate the feeling of waiting and of powerlessness. It all feels so out of my control sometimes - which is crazy really as the whole process is a lot more in our control than BMS.

Debbie - dying to hear if you had a hsg trigger shot and if you tested again...


----------



## Lanta

Hey Lady Stardust - any news from your clinic yet

The waiting drives me crazy too, our lives seem to be on hold until the IVF finally works. I gave up work nearly 6 months ago to take the stress out my life and try and give my self a better chance.  I honestly thought that within that time either the IVF would work or it would happen naturally - but seems I was wrong.  If we have no joy on this FET then not sure what we'll do - I'll feel like I'm back to square one but without a job!


----------



## lollipops

Oh Lanta !

Don't loose hope yet.
Try to keep the positive attitude up   

It's hard when all we want to do is   

But this has to work!!! And then all these horrid feelings will just go away and be replaced by the joy of being Pg.

Chin up Lanta


----------



## Lanta

Ahh thanks Lollipops - you're brilliant for    .  And of course you're right - it has to work one day!

Think I'm just having a moment because I'm nervous about the big thaw on Friday

How you feeling?

Lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

Hey, Of course your nervous. I was too, in fact I felt sick until we got the phone-call. Then once we had the call and found out I had 1 suitable to be tranfered I could breath a little.

I am ok. Its only day 2 of 2ww. I bled on day 10 during my last tx- so ask me in a few days time and I'll be needing you to dish out the positive attitude!!
For some reason I am doubtful this time it will work-what with my 2 tubes being a hazard factor. But I feel more content than during my last 2ww because of this?!
Does that make sence? I think everything went so smoothly during my last tx and my dr's were so hopeful that I stood a good chance of it working , that when it didn't I came back down to earth with one big splat!
Where-as this time round, we have been warned the odd's are against us and we took this chance excepting that - so I don't have high hopes at all, but for some reason I feel more content with it being this way.
Anywhoo- you asked a simple question of how I was and I have given you my life story!  
I'll leave you in peace.
Keep that chin up!!


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Lady Stardust hope you've heard from the clinic at this stage.

Lanta you poor thing feeling the stress of it all, i think with every cycle we put ourselves under more and more pressure for it to work.  And the innocence of the process is gone too if that makes any sense??

Lollipops you seem wonderfully calm, fair play to you.  Really hope the issue with your tubes doesn't become a factor for you honey.  But know what you mean about knowing exactly what's going on and working with what's in front of you.

Hope everyone is well this evening.

Afm am a bit like you lollipops, when we resumed treatment after ds I just assumed it would work as easily again but now I have a whole different outlook on things since being diagnosed with hashimoto's and its potential effect on treatment.  Don't get me wrong still believe we'll get there just a bit more realistic about it all and know that it might take more treatment to make our dreams come true.

Other than that house arrest is over, woo hoo!!! Still taking it very easy, got out for an hour or so to a local shopping centre but that was the height of it.  Am very tired and cramping on and off - so hoping its a good sign that 'Bill & Ben' have dug in and are staying put.


----------



## Lanta

Chin is back up   You're definitely talking sense Lollipop.  Like you, we (and Dr's) had huge expectations for last tx because we had a hatching blast and the fact it didn't work makes me sceptical about whether the FET will.  So am being realistic and not getting my hopes up, and despite today's blip I do feel loads calmer than during last tx  

Ermitrude - am very impressed at how much you're managing to chill out and do as little as possible.  Sounds like Bill n Ben may be snuggling in!  And you're right our dreams will come true one day, even if it takes a little longer than we thought

Hope everyone else is having a good day

Lanta
x


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Lanta - my cousin said it is only a matter of how far you are prepared to go. She had 7 rounds of IVF and ended with two lovely little girls. It will happen if you want it to. I know how hard it is when you just want to 'make is so' and now! The stats and the chance and all that is so nerve wracking isn't it.

Quick update from me as people coming for dinner in a bit:
I can go to crgh in London for the checks. Scan on Monday 20/9. Then they will set a transfer date with the berlin clinic then. Just got to hope it is before the following friday or it will not be possible (due to mil 60th). The berlin clinic gets close to ovulation then does a hcg trigger shot to induce ovulation at an exact time. Apart from that it is a natural cycle. Anyone else got a simalar protocol?

So - just got to wait until Monday now. Waiting waiting waiting....


----------



## pinkpixie

hi to everyone

this post is moving really quickly now!!!


deb that sounds positive when are u going to test again


lady stardust glad clinic got back in touch with you good luck for monday


lanta & lollipops me and dh where the same for all our lots of treatment have been told that have a good chance as embryos have been excellent i do believe it will happen when the time is right but it doesnt make the waiting any easier   


lanta good luck for friday


lollipops congrats on being PUPO sending lots of   


ermitrude hope bill & ben are getting comfy (we have named all our embies as well)


boakie hope u are feeling better


hi to fuzzpeach helen and fiona


rach hope u are doing ok and congrats on being pupo sending lots of   


hi to anyone i have missed


afm had bllods done today they actualy manged to do it first attempt!!  evrything ok so start on hrt on fri scan on 1st oct and et scheduled for 6th oct scary!!!!


xxx
h


----------



## Lanta

Lady stardust - mine was exactly same protocol. Natural Cycle other than one injection for the hcg trigger. If your cycles are pretty regular and u know when u ovulate there won't be any risk of ovulation before the trigger. They'll just need to see one lead follie and a good lining - so that's what they'll look for in your scan before you go to Berlin. Really hope the timing works for u and u don't have to cancel for you MIL party

pinkpixie good news on the blood tests. At least u know when everything is happening now. Like u say just a bit more waiting!

Night all

lanta
x


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone

I need a bit of positivity from you all!! Had a really crap day yesterday and it was my birthday of all days!! I was feeling a bit emotional and feeling sorry for myself anyway because of doing treatment on my birthday plus I heard 2 pregnancy announcements yesterday and then my boss pushed me over the edge and made me cry!! Basically I'm an events co-ordinator and am planning an event in a few weeks along with a new girl I manage but my boss either won't make decisions on things, keeps changing his mind on decisions he's made or keeps making decisions/talking to our designers etc without keeping us in the loop! I was getting really annoyed yesterday because we're no further forward and I have no idea what's going on so all I did was ask loads of questions to try and find out and then he told me to 'calm down'!! He took me in a meeting room and tried to tell me that since last week he thinks I'm acting diffferent so it must be down to my treatment! He said that because I can't control my home life I'm trying to throw myself into work and am getting myself stressed out! 

Obviously I was crying by this point and felt like my flood gates had opened! I was just annoyed (and still am!) because I feel he's being so patronizing and although he's always very supportive about my treatment I feel like he thinks I'm acting like a nutcase which I'm not! I tried telling him that I've been fine and all I did was ask questions about what was going on which I'd have done even if I wasn't going through treatment! And as for throwing myself into work, I don't even want to be at work right now! 

I just feel so emotional and worried that this might not work and really can't face going through it all again - especially when everyone around me is either pregnant or is thinking about it. My sister and her husband are trying now so I really don't know how I'll feel when we hear their news.

Sorry for the 'me' post I just knew you would all understand! 

I hope you are all doing better than me! 
Helen xx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Morning Ladies, Sorry i didnt come on yesterday but i was bck at work and to be honest i was having a crappy day, i really didnt want to bring you girls down with me. Espesh the girls on the 2ww.............. Im feeling more myself today    apart from being at work...............  

LadyStardust....to answer your question, yes i had the shot.  I had it 14 days ago.  So hoing it should be out my system by now    
I have tested again this morning on a clear blue digital and it came up Pregnant 1-2, im still thinking its not the real deal til Friday so that im not setting myself up for a fall.  Its made me feel calmer    If it is Negative on Fri at least i finally had a postive test if that makes sense....in all the 5 years of trying never once did i do a pregnancy test!!!!  so ifs its a negative ill be down but i certainly wont be out!!   

Im at work at the min so sorry for no personals i will catch up tonight when i get home   

Mucho Luv

Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## Lanta

Oh Helen you poor poor thing. 

But firstly happy birthday for yesterday!

If you ask me I think your boss is very unprofessional in bringing up your treatment, he's the one that's "bringing it to work" not you! Sounds like you had every right to be frustrated with the situation and he's just trying to shift responsibility from himself. Deep breathes! It's so hard at work when you have to tell them about the treatment but don't want to. Hope today is a better day for you

as for hearing about other pregnancies - I think that's one of the hardest things u have to hear when going through treatment. It's like a stab in the heart, especially when it seems to happen so quickly fir others. A few days after my last tx failed I had a friend come to stay and she told me she was pregnant. I was in floods of tears afterwards but felt like such a cow for reacting that way.

But our days WILL come. Everyone on hear deserves a BFP!

And Debs sounds like u definitely have yours. Congratulations!!! . You give us all lots of hope that it can work! (would do lots of jumpy fun icons but am on my phone and that's a bit of a challenge for me!)

Take car. All


----------



## lady stardust

Debs - sounds pretty blinking positive to me!!!!  Yes honey - I think you might actually be preggers. I know what you mean about being causious - but the trigger is surely out of your system by now, and that is the ONLY reason why you can get a false positive. I would say at this point that a pos preg test pretty much means you are pregnant. Good luck!!!!  Must be hell waiting till the blood test, but as each day goes by you can be more and more positive!

Helen - god that sounds awful of your boss! What a w_nk_r! I agree - very unprofessional of him. I hope you can let it glide over you.

Pinkpixie - yay - it's moving along. Glad you got an et date. Something to look forward to....  

OK - got to get on with some work....


----------



## lollipops

Oh Helen.(happy birthday for yesterday-last year I was doing tx on my bday-its not much fun is it?!)

I too had work problems with my boss,however mine was a few months after tx. when I felt fine-but my boss thought I wasn't acting the same and wasn't enjoying my job.
It was like a slap in the face ! So I know what it feels like. I had asked my work collegues if they felt I was being different and they all said- I was my mad usual self-they were just a shocked as I was to find out that my boss felt this way.
I too cried- as It seemed like I was being put under a microscope and that my boss was waiting for cracks to appear as she expected me to crumble over my failed Tx. But thats why I had a few days off after my tx failed to grieve with my DH. I felt better once I was at work. 
I just feel like ppl have all sorts of problems in their private lives (deaths,divorces etc) and yet somehow fertilty treatment is viewed differently. And that women that go through it must be slightly nutty.
Take it on the chin Helen - I had too. And after a week or so it died down I felt like I could go about my work without being watched like a hawk! Work is a pain in the backside!!  
Just remember that your doing the best you can do-and that is all you can do


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Debbie think congrats are in order.  The shot generally takes 10 days to leave the system if not earlier.  So I'd say you are definitely pg!!  Woo hoo.

Helen happy birthday for yesterday honey.  Am so sorry that your boss is being such a d*ck - very unprofessional imo.  God if treatment isn't hard enough without your boss loading it on to you too.  No wonder you were in floods.  Hope you're doing better today pet.  Sending       your way.

Hope everyone is well today.

Afm gone into super negative Betty mode - really feel that it hasn't worked for us.  Just not 'feeling' it iykwim.  Keep trying to tell myself that there's still time but am 5dp5dt and should be feeling something at this point - all i have is some cramps which i guess are from the cyclogest and nothing more.  Trying to hold onto whatever positivity that i can but think i'm losing the battle.  Knew going into this fet that it was going to be difficult since being diagnosed with Hashimoto's to get pg again so think i'm probably going down the road of further investigations before another fresh cycle.  Anyway hopefully I'll snap out of it today and with any luck a symptom or two will slap me round the face and bring me to my senses.

Sorry for such a down me post  

Ermi


----------



## lady stardust

Ermi
I felt absolutely no symptoms when I was preg with DD. Not until the tiredness kicked in at about six weeks. If I hadn't seen the scan I wouldn't have belived it. No cramps, no sore boobs, nothing. So hang in there!   and   to you.


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks honey, just hard when you've been pg before - you automatically expect to feel the same way iykwim.  But honestly can't fully remember when symptoms kicked in, think on ds it was only 2 days before otd.  So clinging on to that at the mo


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone

thanks so much for your comments - I feel so much better already because it's nice to have people who understand! 

Debs it really sounds like good news but I understand you being cautious! That's great that you've got a positive already. On my last cycle silly impatient me tested the day before my otd and it was negative! It really ruined our day so it's nice that you're getting positives now! It also gives all of us hope that FET can work! 

Ermi I'm with lady stardust cos when I was pregnant I didn't have any symptoms before my otd at all so please don't take that to be a bad sign! Even when I had the positive test I still didn't feel pregnant!  

Helen xx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Afternoon Ladies....thought id pop on in my lunch to see how everyone getting on   

Thanks for all your kind words its very much appreciated, i swear if it wasnt for you ladies id have ov  been up the walls, im just going to take each day as it comes now and pray thats its still positive on Friday,     got some mild backache today and pinching in my ovaries .....please please still be positive on Friday xxx


Ermitrude, i too had cramps day 5 so please please hold on to that   , Ive read lots of posts on here where ladies had no symptons atall and still go ttheir BFP..........im praying the cramping its a good sign for you    i hope this is a lucky thread and we all get out BFP!!!    

Helen, happy belated birthday honey xx Your boss sounds like a real nice guy....NOT!! what a complete moron as if you dont have it hard enough already!!!    i know what you mean about hearing about pregnancies...i recently took my brother and SIL for their 1st scan (no one but our parents know about the treatment) it was honestly the hardest thing ive ever done ......but im happy im going to be an auntie again,  Our time will come hun xxxxxx

Pinkpixie.....so glad you got your ET date    xx

Lady stardust...good luck for monday hun xxx

Lolli, Rach, Fuzzypeach...hows the 2ww going for you guys? hope its not too stressful xx    sending lots of positive vibes xxxxx

Anyone ive missed, so sorry ill try and get back on later xxxx

Luv Debs xxxx


----------



## boakie

got my scan on mon then tx fri im feeling v emotional tired n anxious is it normal because of hormonesxhow is every 1


----------



## lollipops

Debbie- all thats I have is crossed for you for Friday      C'mon let this time work!!!!

Boakie- all the best for your scan. Its normal to feel all emotional and tired...what with the stress of tx and the meds your on.It enough to drive us   
Just stay strong!  

All ladies worried about symtoms- don't worry! Its very unusal to feel any thing pg related at this early stage. It's all our lovely meds and our crazy minds on over-drive trying to feel something that may give us a clue. Most women don't get any symptoms till around 6 weeks of pg.
Feeling symtoms or not feeling any - not worth stressing over. We just won't know until test day or if wicked AF comes (boo hiss!) Wish we could all have a fairy godmother who would grant us a wish!!!


----------



## luckygirl

Hello,

just had my ET this morning 1 frostie was good but the other a little wobberly but they put it in anyway! so weird watching them float into the lining strange.. and i seem to have walked out a little shaky with a photo of them, dont know whetehr thats a good idea. 

12 day wait for mex lots of luck x


----------



## lollipops

Lucky girl- well done on ET!!!
I know what you mean about the photo. Last time we got one- but I gave it DH I could'nt look at it incase it didn't work- but I wanted a photo because if it did work I wanted my child to see it! I mean its amazing seeing yourself as a few cells!! 
What are your plans for the 2ww.??


----------



## boakie

hey luckygirl gud on ur 2ww how many did they thaw did any1 else get cramps like ppains on on progynova im gettin them gud it b lining get thickerx


----------



## lady stardust

*2WW or pupo!* 
Debs - tx 3/9 - OTD 17/9
Ermitrude - tx 9/9 - OTD 20/9
Rach - tx 10/0 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - tx 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - tx 14/9 - OTD 26/9

*Before tx * 
Lanta - tx 17/9
Rosebud - tx 20/9
Seachest - tx 24/9
Lady S - tx 24/9 ?
Boakie - tx 24/9
Helen - tx 1/10?
Pinkpixie - tx 6/10
Still a mum - tx ?
Fiona - tx?

*not sure - come in ladies: let us know what's going on... *
Nylaboo
K80
Sarah
Jacqui
HRM
Salblade

*bfp!!!!! * 

*Needing a hug *


----------



## fiona_apple28

This thread is really fast moving! i love reading all the posts give more hope !  

Lady stardust - thanks for givig us update list,  What u mean by 'tx' date?  Im not sure what date shouldi give u   . 

Lucky girl - well done on ET and congrats on being PUPO now. Wish you very smooth 2ww and postive result.

Boaki - im also first time user of prynova, i do have strange feeling too, as early as day of 4 from the day i bleed im experiencing clear/watery discharge (sorry for tmi). Im a bit concern so i check the side effect again said there will be changes in vaginal secretion so i didnt bother to call  my clinic.

Hello to all  ladies here.  lets all have lots of lots of         


fiona


----------



## boakie

im not sure if ive got mild thrush so using cream n i took the pessary it wont affect the womb lining will it?? just wish nxt wk was here i cant eat as i feel sick, so nervous about my scan i cant believe how much weight ive gained 2pnds in a wk is it norm 2 put on weight takin meds xx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

hi ladies, 


ARRRGHHH, Ive just spent the best part of an hour writing a post, and its all gone        I cant believe it...i just wrote the last sentance!!!  


I had lots to say to you all, honest...it was a really really long one  


Lucky, congrats on being pupo


Helen, happy belated birthday, sorry you had a bad day, glad you're feeling better.


Ermitrude, I hope you're feeling better now too.


Debbies- roll on friday....   


big hello to everyone else i missed xx

afm. going   on 2ww. Stuggled today as found out that clinic forgot to prescribe my progynova following et. Lots of call later, Ive been asked to go in for a blood test in the morning   as they need to check my e2 and progesterone levels. I only called to query the medication as my fet patient info mentioned that you need to take progynova untill 12 weeks gestation. Ive been getting mild dull aches similar to before af, so am thinking its probably my uterine lining breaking down due to falling levels of e2  .  Just feel like this cycle never had a chance! Lets see what happens tomorrow  


fuzzi (i'm not even going to spell check...i dont trust it)


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - its also indicated on my side effect list that water retention in your body and weight gain is common.  I do watch my weight too coz im already overwieght dont want to add more before the ET   .  

Fuzzi-Peach - I know what u mean about wrting long messages then disappear.  It always happen to me too.  I didnt know that progynova will continue after ET, its good u had mention it here.  I wish you all the best on your 2ww and a positive result.


----------



## boakie

me 2 i can c myself being a stone heavier by nxt wk and im not even preggers yet!


----------



## lollipops

Fuzzi-peach.
Oh no - don't the clinics just drive you mad.
But they probably have a good reason to call you In.
Try not to worry to much.
My FET had lots and lots of hurdles and even got threatened with cancelling it- yet somehow I am pupo.
And trust me, I didn't expect to get here.

Very best 0f luck


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Fuzzi - sorry to hear about the confusion. I really really hope the clinic didn't f-up your meds. Isn't the stuff we take after ET just to support the preg and it would probably be OK without it as the hormones should be kicking in. Not sure though.

Fiona - tx was transfer - I have now changed it to ET as that seems to be what people use. Let us know when you know a date and I will put it in.

Luck girl - good luck! With me they only put one in last time and chucked the other one - which I now regret. People get bfp with all sorts of quality embies! Fingers crossed for you.

Boakie - look after yourself. It is a stressful time. Take care. 

Six people in the 2WW now. Lets get those bfp rolling in!!!!

Off to bed. Night all. 
----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Debs - ET 3/9 - OTD 17/9
Ermitrude - ET 9/9 - OTD 20/9
Fuzzy Peach - ET 11/9 - OTD 21/9
Rach - ET 10/0 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9

*Before ET * 
Lanta - ET 17/9
Rosebud - ET 20/9
Seachest - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 24/9 ?
Boakie - ET 24/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Fiona - ET ?

*not sure - come in ladies: let us know what's going on... *
Nylaboo
K80
Sarah
Jacqui
HRM
Salblade


----------



## Helen13

Fuzzi - good luck with your blood test today, I hope the clinic didn't mess anything up for you.

Lucky girl congrats on being pupo! I hope the time doesn't drag for you...

Boakie I know what you mean about putting on weight. I put on half a stone at the end of my last treatment (and when I was pregnant cos I was hungry all the time!) because I couldnt go to the gym. I was hoping to lose it before this treatment but as the treatment is only 3 weeks long I don't think that's going to happen!! Oh well...!

Did anyone take time off after et? During my last cycle I had 2 days off sick and then 1 day's holiday just to chill out/take it easy at home. I think I'll do the same this time.

Have a good day everyone.

xx


----------



## Lanta

Hi ladies

Fuzzi - clinics are just SO annoying sometimes.  I'm sure everything will be all right for your bloods today, hopefully they'll just put you on the prognyova to be on the safe side.  What is e2?  I got conflicting advice from my clinic - the consultant told me to take Crinone (progesterone supp) 2 days after LH surge and the embroyologist said take it night of ET....  

Helen - I'd take as much time off as you can.  It can only be a good thing... I have loads of books and the sky + box is backed up with things I need to watch next week!

Boakie - weight gain is an annoying side effect.  In my last tx I couldn't get into any of my jeans whilst stimming - I easily looked 6 months pregnant!  But eating well is important for us all right now - so any crash diets are definitely out of the question! This time round I've been going to the gym but have still put on 4 pounds and am not taking any drugs!

Lucky girl - congratulations on being PUPO. Hope the 2WW doesn't drive you too crazy

Ermi - how are you feeling today? Has your    returned.

AFM - had a lovely chilled out day at a spa yesterday for my friends birthday.  I had the best massage ever, and felt totally relaxed and positive about things by the end of the day.  Long may it continue...or at least get me through to ET day when I'll be a bag of nerves again!!

love and   to all

Lanta
x


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi All, Hope everyones ok   i hope my fellow 2wwaiters arent going too crazy im sending lots of    your way xxxx  
Hope you got your    bck Ermi, 

Lolli i think the advice you give everyone is excellent, wish i was coping as well as you on this 2ww xxxx

I promise ill do more personals tonite xx  

Just a quick post to say i did another clear blue digital test this morning and again it said pregnant 1-2 weeks.........i rang my clinic and they said they would expect it to be positive on Friday if its been positive last few days    but to do another test on Friday then ring them bck to book in for a scan (my clinic doesnt do blood tests), i still find myself doubting it   .....i keep thinking somethings bound to go wrong now and that ive jinxed myself for testing early, like mother nature is going to have a good giggle when i find out im actually not pregant....ive had cramping again today and mild backache i have this since day 5 but just today im linking this to AF even though ive not worried about it before....i know i know    but i cant help it xxx Im so sorry for the whiney me post but i just need some   and    xxxx

Luv

Debs


----------



## Rach_1985

Lanta, Mmmm, your spa day sounds wonderful! Think I might indulge in a little facepack or something this weekend. Just wish we could enjoy a nice red hot bath, but I don’t want to create a steam room for my precious little cargo! Transfer on Friday, I bet you can’t wait!

Boakie, unfortunately I think weight gain with this treatment is pretty standard and unavoidable. Like everyone says, just try and keep to as healthy a diet as possible – don't cut anything out. If this works there will be plenty more weight gain to come, and I know I welcome it!

Ermi, fuzzy, lolli, luckygirl, how you all coping with the 2WW? Hopefully we can all follow in Debs footsteps for our BFP’s!

Lady Stardust – your list is so useful, thanks so much for keeping it updated. Hope you're doing OK? Did you have a scan today?

Debs, try not to worry, you have waited for this long enough, try and relax and enjoy. Easier said than done, I know. I am planning on testing early, and even if it does show a positive, I'll be the same as you until OTD. Don't know why we do this to ourselves!

Helen – just wanted to say Hi, and hope you are feeling better today and that you're boss is being more understanding, he sounds like an idiot! 

Hi to anyone else that I have missed, hope you're all OK?

AFM – keep thinking I have a little niggling in my uterus area, but then I think I could be imagining it, just hope it's my little one snuggling in tight. I'm 5dp 5dt and I plan on starting to test from Firday!! I know it's early and won't necessarily show anything so early, but at least it gives me a date to aim for – next Thursday seems to far away! I'll then just test everyday until OTD. Naughty I know xx


----------



## lollipops

Hey Rach- 
Been waiting to hear from you Honey.
How are you?
This wait is a right old ball-ache don't you think? You are braver than me with you wanting to test early. Last tx my AF came so I din't get chance to contemplate buying a pg test.Even going to buy one scares me   
Wimp I know!!!
I know it's none of my buisness but how's home life with DH?
You don't have to answer that question if you don't want to- it is none of my buisness I know.
Just hope your having as stress-free time as you can. And I too would love a big old bubble bath- they are  bliss!  
Any tips on how to pass this 2ww time quicker? Do you have a time machine I can borrow?
Please say yes!  

Debbie- I am so sure you are def pg! Those clearblue's are pretty correct. Please don't worry about mother nature taking your happiness away- she's given you this gift- she won't take it away! She's a good old girl is our mother nature. Hang in there till Fri, all will be fine! Lolli knows best!


----------



## DEBBIEW

Lolli dont know what id do with out you....  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Debbiew - i too believe you are really pregnant!  im so happy for you!


----------



## lollipops

_Hey up- does anyone know who I contt when I incure problems on this iste. One on threads I am on isn't working properly. They reply button isn't there?! And I can't access chatroom._
_any ideas who I email? and if so where I find this?_


----------



## Ermitrude

Sorry Lollipops no ideas on that one.

   to you Debbie - you are pg, those digital tests are one of the least sensitive ones around - so if its coming up there straight away you're defo pg me lovely!!

Rach I'm 6dp5dt and my otd is Monday and would've been Sunday except my clinic don't do bloods on Sundays.  So I reckon you'll get a true result on Monday - don't understand why you have to wait till next Thursday    .

Sounds like you had a lovely day at the spa Lanta, sounds like bliss.

Helen I've taken the entire 2ww off as i'm in quite a stressful job, clinic gave me a cert with 'medical procedure' on it - boss knows what i'm doing but hr don't need to know!!

Afm am pretty resigned to a bfn at this stage.  Had a few tears yesterday and am honestly ok today - have a plan in place for next steps, including a change of clinic and level 2 immunes.  If the extra meds didn't work this time there has to be more going on with my immunes.  Know this is a war not a battle and i will get there - we're determined about that!!


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi lolli,

I haven’t posted anymore about my situation because I didn’t want to be selfish and hog the board, it’s not a relate forum after all, and everyone on here has their own difficulties.

Well, last night me and my husband managed to sit down and talk together reasonably – no shouting (well, not all shouting!). I feel really torn, I feel deceived that he has known about this for the last 2 years, and so have other people, I feel like he should be able to tell me something so big. But all he keeps saying is he didn’t want to tell me and hurt me and risk losing me, because he doesn’t even know if she is his (as this woman slept with a few men around that time, which I know is true). I have seen the little girl in photo’s though and I’m pretty certain that she is his. 
I was told yesterday that this woman put on ******** about 6 weeks ago ‘I am going to burst someone’s bubble and then move into a 4 bedrooms house’ – meaning she was going to split us up, and then expect he would move her and her daughter into our home! Well, I love my husband to bits and so I have decided to go home tonight (been living at my dad’s for the last week) and try and work through things. I am still hurt and I don’t know how I will feel in the coming months when things start to get messy with DNA/maintenance etc, but I am going to try. I just pray that I get my BFP, because I think it’s the only thing that has kept me from breaking down this last week.

Life is rather cruel sometimes I think, but then I guess all of us ladies know that.  

I guess what is helping pass the time best for me is the fact that I am back at work, I came back to work on Monday. I had planned to have the whole 2WW off, but with what happened with my husband I didn’t feel that I could stand to be at home/my dads with nothing else to think about! Work is a nice distraction, I work in an office so don’t do any heavy lifting, etc. I do have a customer 130 miles away, but I am hoping to avoid that travelling until my OTD.

Are you on utrogestan vaginal capsules? For some reason I though they stopped you from being able to bleed, and you would only bleed when you stop taking the meds? Were you on any drugs on your previous cycles when AF came? What day did you get to before AF arrived last time?  

Ermi, It’s good to have a backup plan in the back of your mind, but don’t give up on this cycle yet. Keep your chin up xx

Rach xx


----------



## Lanta

Hi Rach - you are one very strong lady and I have total sympathy for what you've been through over the last week but admiration for the way you've handled it. Don't feel bad at all about sharing your problems... we're here to support each other... what ever is upsetting us.  I truly hope you get your BFP so you have something positive to focus on over the next few months and that you can work things out with your DH.   

Ermi - please don't be down, you've been so upbeat over the last few weeks.  It's good to have a plan but you really don't know that it's a BFN yet.  You only have a few more days to wait, and no symptons isn't necessarily a bad thing.  I've seen loads of threads on here were people are convinced it's all over then go on to get a BFP.  Sending you   and    

Debbie - stay strong! It really really does sounds like the real thing    3 tests can't be wrong! 

Lady Stardust - any news on your blood tests?

Not such a relaxing day for me as yesterday - have spent the morning in Ikea and then built shelves this afternoon   no doubt DH will tell me off for doing it without him but am very impatient and wanted to get it done

Lanta
x


----------



## Ermitrude

Rach thanks for sharing honey and don't ever feel that you can't. We're all here for each other no matter what the situation. Think you're handling it all extremely well and with any luck there'll be a bfp waiting at the end of it all for you both.    

Lol Lanta, brave girl putting up the shelves without dh    .  Hope he approves!!


----------



## lollipops

_Hi Rach-_
_You are handling this like a pro love. I am glad you are trying to work this out, it must be so hard though. I can't imagine how many emotions you feel right now. But one things for sure that you have to at least try. If you try and it fails- well then you have done all you can. You can't regret anything then. I can't believe this women wrote that comment on F.Book! What a Bit*ch!!!! Sorry but I had to say it! Sounds like she's a bit of a gold-digger! Don't feel threatened by that kind of person- they are lower than lower._
_Your a tower of strength girl. And I truly hope your dreams come true.  _
_Regarding about the pessaries/progesterone. I was told during my last tx that they can help keep AF at bay bit not for sure. In my case by day 10 I was spotting red blood and by the end of the day it was full blown AF. So I felt like AF was coming a few days before , so I think the tablets were to some extent holding it off- but then nature just took over. I was gutted  But am not anywhere near as optimistic as last time, I cannot allow myself to be,and what with my dodgy tubes lurking in the back-ground,I really don't have good odds of it working.But I can but try. _
_So as you say -  !!!_

_Lanta- tut tut! Leave them shelves for the men!!!!  _


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone

God Rachel I thought I was having a bad week but that's nothing compared to what you're going through. I hope it all works out for you both with your husband and getting the bfp you deserve. 

Lanta your spa day sounds lovely. I really feel in need of stuff like that - it's nice to be pampered after what we put ourselves through. 

Lollipops you always give such good advice and seem so positive - I wouldn't mind some of your positive energy! 

Debs I agree with the others in that it looks like a definite bfp but I do understand why you can't quite believe it! 

Ermi please try to stay positive - it's not over til it's over! I really didn't get any inkling that it had worked for me last time and it's still very early on for you.

Afm I've had a bit of a stressful night.. My dp (although not so dear now!) usually does my injections cos I hate looking at them let alone injecting myself! We usually do it at 7.30pm but he said he'd be a bit late home. I hadn't heard from him at 8pm so I called him and he was in the pub in London! He said he'd be home at 9.30pm so I reminded him about my injection and he'd forgotten all about it!! I went mad and was crying etc cos I didn't even know how to put it together! Anyway he had to call his mum and ask her to come over and do it for me (he had my bl**dy car!) and she'd never done it before bless her! I'm not very impressed with him at all and have told him this obviously isn't a priority for him. He's not even home yet but I've told him he'll be in the spare room tonight! 

I think it must be these hormones making me a complete bit**!

I don't think he'll forget my injections again..! 

Night all, all this stressing myself out has made
me tired! 

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

About the list thing - I used to be on an american forum for my IVF cycles and someone always did it. FYI I keep a file in my text / notepad application with the code in it - all the bold / colour / smiliies, all that. Then I update it there and cut and paste it into the message. So you don't have to redo all that formating and you keep an updated list.

BTW In the USA they often to a few days of bed rest after their ETs. Personally I just keep going. Anyway with DD there is no other option.

Rach - Well done for going back and trying to sort it out. No matter what you need to be able to talk to him and that takes a lot after all that pain and shock. God I hope for a bpf for you. And I hope you at least get to a point of talking well with DH. 
Did you do a trigger shot of hCG?

Emritrude - hang in there honey. You don't know until you test. Maybe....   . I don't really know what Hashimoto's is - but if you are not happy with your clinic that is a problem. You need to really trust them. 

Helen - sorry about DP being a wash-out this evening. They just don't seem to really live it like we do, do they. It is so what we are doing, and it seems like a bit of a side issue to them at times. 
A diabetic friend of mine gave me this tip with the injections: Get it all ready and in place. Put the needle next to your skin at the right angle. Then look away and plunge it in without looking. Then look back to push the needle down. Worked for me....

AFM - nothing happening until next monday when I go for the scan. Which will hopefully say I can do the ET on thursday or friday. Wednesday would be a pain because I would have to miss college and I really don't want to... But actually this baby making is the priority now until I get my bpf, so if I have to miss college, so be it. If I do two embryos per go that is three cycles and the frosties are all gone. The we are back to square one....  But somehow I feel really good at the moment - healthy, positive, ready. I can imagine getting preg now. But last time I really was preg I was so sure it would be a bfn as DP and I were in the process of splitting up just around the time of the IVF (now back together). So you just never ever know....  

Night all....


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Good Evening All, 


Rachel - Sorry to read about what you're going through    ......I really admire your strength. You have to do what feels right, and remamber that these things that are sent to test you but can only make you stronger. Try not to let 'that' woman get to you, she's obviously jealous and desperate!     that you both overcome this hurdle so you can continue to enjoy what life has in store for you both. Sending you lots of      and     


Helen - Sorry to hear you had a stressful evening, I'm glad that its sorted now.... I know you'll feel even better in the morning. I have to admit, your post made me smile only because I am going through the very same thing tonight! DH, already in my bad books after he went on a stag weekend and missed the FET  . Tonight he went out with his mates too, and has only just returned home...30 mins late for my Gestone injection. He knows how important it is...  I had to inject myself at the weekend, and could only manage it in my thigh which took me ages and was very sore for a few days! Goodness knows how I just managed to inject my  . Anyway, I havent told him that i've already done it, so he's panicking now and i'm just typing away and ignoring him...I've just said that Im not doing anymore because he came home late so its all his fault     !


Debbie - Hang on in there   ......your nearly there hun   and the digital is still +ve    


Lolli - sorry, not sure abt your ff problem..is it sorted now. How are you feeling?


Lanta - Ikea shelves   ... my hubbies worst nightmare. Your spa obviosly done you the world of good yesterday....I must book one for my hubby  
Erm - A good cry can really help at times   . I understand why you're making plans, but your cycle is far from over....sending you lots of    . 


Lady Stardust - Oh, just saw ur post. Good luck with your scan on Monday x


 Boakie, Fiona and any one else I missed x


AFM: ive been instructed to keep on with the meds and wait til test day...so not much change there. Thanx for all your support earlier   


Nite nite, Fuzzi


----------



## DEBBIEW

Good Morning Ladies hope all is well   

Ermitrude: Its not over til the fat lady sings so they say, so hang on in there.......lots of ladies have little or no symptoms and still they get their BFP........   that you get yours XXXXX

Rach, i really admire you, just read your post and i cant say i would be as strong as you if i was in your position but like Fuzzi Peach says...it can only make you stronger ........im a strong believer in Karma and lets hope that Women gets hers........i have everything crossed for you and i really hope this is a lucky thread and we all get out long awaited BFPs xx   


Helen....hope your ok after the injection mishap and not too stressed....i bet he wont forget again    sending you lots of   

Lady stardust....good luck for Monday Honey xxx  

How are all the Ladies on the 2ww doing?     

  to anyone ive missed xxxxx



Well i think im addicted to HPT took another one when i finished work yesterday and another this morning....just bought sum cheapy boots ones and both were positive......i feeling a little excited now but im still not going to let it sink in until i test tomorrow ......please still be positive    xxxxx


Be bck Later, Mucho Luv

Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Debbie so glad the tests are still positive think its nearly time for      

Helen sounds like you had a rough evening, hope dh is feeling very sorry for himself today and spoils you rotten.

Hope you don't have to miss college Lady Stardust but am sure a bfp will outweigh one day in college!!

Hope you are doing well today Rach.  

Fuzzi hope all goes well honey.

How is everyone else today??

AFm feeling a bit more positive today, just had a bit  of a meltdown for 48 hours - so trying to focus on Bill & Ben and them being good and cosy in there     .  Hashimoto's is an auto immune disease that attacks the thyroid and makes it underactive.  Clinic have been great re the thyroid part but not many clinics are fully up to speed or treat ai issues fully Lady Stardust.  There's only one in Ireland that does and i'm not currently with them. Had to convince my doc to give me steroids for this fet as there would've been absolutely no hope of it working without them as the disease causes implantation failure and mc.  Anyway enough of that - today is a new day an pg am a step closer to a bfp!!


----------



## lollipops

_Good morning my lovelies!_

_So nice to hear you are all well._
_As for them naughty men who seem in a world of their own - I empathise!_
_I have one too! I could  him some-times. Don't get me wrong he trys (sometimes too much) so I tell him to back off then I get absolutely nothing! Can't win.  _
_He gets very disheartened by this treatment, and he trys to keep me upbeat but I know he doesn't have much faith it in working. We often speak about taking a year out and travelling Oz - we very nearly went last year after a failed attempt- but we both thought it would be silly to loose our jobs in these un-certain times. So we plodded on. However this year DH has to flit from one job to another- so work isn't stable right now (being an electrician in a recession is not good) So in all honesty we wouldn't have much to loose. He's the bread-winner not me , so he did mention Australia to me the other night- so I can tell he's preparing himself for this not working._
_Thats fine- because I don't have much faith in it working either- too many bad factors involved in this tx - so I guess at least Oz gives us something to think about . Well, Lolli is slighty down today- as you can probably tell - I have AF type cramps....got these last time and AF did turn up-so maybe history is repeating itself. But I will remain calm- not over-think these cramps and just take it easy. The future is out of my hands and I except that. Thank god for here hey girls! _
_So sorry for the me,me,me post! _
_I will muster some pma and be back on form!!!_
_Luck and love ladies!  _


----------



## boakie

Helllo gorgeous ladies how is everyone?  Staying positive  I am feeling very emotional about my transfer next week what happens if they dont thaw and we are going all the way to Spain, is it usual to feel this tired and emotional  whilst on the meds? I am very nervous abut Monday what happens if my lining has not thickened? All so much to think about  

boakiexxxx


----------



## luckygirl

morning,  

Ermintude, it is silly you had to pursuade them to give you the auto immune drugs loads of clinics are doing it now- well researched, its mad how we have to manage our own treatment. i have them too for crohns- quite mild though. I forgot how these drugs make you feel so bloated and tired teary and well pregnant! it kinda tricks you which is mean. i thought it was just psycological but its not it is physical.

men! i am lugging around things today and going back to work becasue i should not take too much time off, when i supposed to be resting- all he has to do is the bins! 

debbie i am so happy for you, its your time. its funny they dont do blood tests. i remember getting a BFN in 06, drinking a bottle of wine, swearing at my husband and falling to sleep in 2 cream cakes- the next day waking up and saying , right get my life back and move on. i felt so sick and called the clinic 3 days later saying should i do another test and they said no- dont kid your self basically and a week later after throwing up every day i was pregnant!. i felt so silly doing another test. at the london clinics for my 2nd one they do a blood test and tell you how pregnant you are, thats strange too, how you can be pregannt 46% then more the next day. you are defo there, congrats. my fingers are crossed for you and i so want you to see that little heart beat. fantastic.  
lolipops- you never know if it will work or not, so many things are against all of us but it does work. its true.     

luck to all the ladies on 2ww.


----------



## Rosebud99

Wow this thread is moving fast.  Haven't had a chance to do any personal web stuff this week and it's taken me 2 cups of Barleycup (note trying to be good and cut out real coffee   )  to catch up.  

Debbie big congrats on the BFP, it always re-affirms my decision to go through all of this when I see someone get a positive result.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww, as a sef confirmed pee stick addict I won't even suggest that any of you step away from the evil things and wait until OTD.  I shall be stocking up on early response sticks and working out when is the absolute earliest moment to test.  

I had my scan on Monday and the lining measured 13.2 so I'm off to Barcelona on Sunday for 2 frosties on Monday.  I've booked 2 sessions of accup on Monday and hope that this along with the sessions I've been having at home might help.  Along with the pineapple juice, brazil nuts, baby asprin etc etc.  My accup told my about a study that found that women who watched a funny movie after ET were 30% more successful than those that didn't.  Well it can't hurt, so I'll be taking something funny to watch in the hotel after ET.  

Have a good day.


RXX


----------



## lollipops

_  Rose bud- lots of luck for ET._
_interesting theory on watching a funny film- Bit late now for me but going to watch a few episodes of FRIENDS, So better late than never!_
_Safe travels, and fill us in when you have the frosties with you_

_much luck  _


----------



## pinkpixie

Gosh this post is moving so quickly i cant keep up but will try

Lollipops      hope you are feeling better remeber that you are still PUPO i know it is so hard when you are feeling like it hasnt worked it is soooo hard to throw that feeling off but you will get there.

Rose good luck for the weekend my accupuncturist told me the same thing so last time my DH was making me laugh before we went in for ET which isnt great when you have a full bladder   

Rach glad that you and DH are going to try and work things out have fingers crossed for you and when you get your BFP everything else will pale into insignifgance.  Please dont worry about posting on here god i post a load of rubbish on here!!!

Luckygirl hope you are ok

Boakie yes it is normal to feel like this it is prob a comination of drugs and nerves cos of what you are going through

Ermintrude   hope you are feeling better i think the immune thing is still quite new to a lot of docs which is frustrating.

Debbie i cant believe that your result will have changed by tomorrow so it is a lovely positive for the start of the thread!!!

Helen men    they are lucky that they can forget about it all cos they arent doing the injections hope you are feeling better today   

Fuzzypeach how are u coping in the 2ww

hi to lanta fiona and anyone esle i have missed

AFM no change really am feeling quite postivie today and actually feel excited about et which is nice

xx

h


----------



## M2M

Hi ladies   

I was on the August thread but this cycle seems to have gone on for longer than I expected   so I am now definitely September! How is everyone getting on? I hope you're all well and keeping sane.   

I started down-regulating on Buserelin on 12th August and have just come off it this week. I've been on the Evorel patches for my womb lining and am on Progynova now too, as well as the delightful Utrogestan pessaries which I hate.   

We have 4 frozen blasts and are scheduled in for the thaw tomorrow. We're going to get a phone call at about 11am and I have to say I'm absolutely terrified.   I'm so worried we won't have anything to put back as we've been told that blasts have a 50% thaw rate!

Hope you're all okay.


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi Ladies   

Ermi...so glad your feeling more positive hun xxxxx Hang on in there    xx

Welcome M2M....  ...good luck for tomorrow and i really hope they thaw perfectly    xx

Lolli........  its not over til its over....really hope you get you PMA bck chick.......you have kept me sane on this 2ww.......dont you lose it now honey xxxxxxx

Good luck for ET pinkpixie xxxx   


Catch up later properly ladies,  xxxxx

Debs


----------



## lollipops

_Debbie- thanks Hun. I am feeling a wee bit better- mainly down to opening my boxset of FREINDS and having a right old giggle_

_M2M- Wow wee, moving swiftly now hun. the thaw is horrible isn't it?! Nerve racking stuff. I truly  it will be ok and you get to be pupo( I am sure you will  ). Positive thoughts and all that  _
_Keep us posted! Much luck   _


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi everyone,

Lolli, sorry ur feeling a bit down today. Hopefully this will be ur time and u won't need to think about oz!. I know how u feel about this cycle not having the best chance, I feel the same, was ill for the week before transfer, then all this stress with my hubby, and I came back to work on monday rather than having 2WW of as I had planned, because I didn't want to sit around dwelling on everything. BUT we have got to keep up our PMA, its all we have at this stage! Thankgod for FRIENDS eh?!

Rosebud, I think I will become a POAS addict too, I never had any inclination to wait until OTD, I don't know how anyone can, but I totally understand people wanting to hang onto hope for as long as possible.

M2M, hi! I had blast's put back, fortunatly I had 6 in the freezer so I was never overly worried that we wouldn't get 1 to survive, but the first one survived and is now inside me, with 5 still in the freezer. With 4 you have an amazing chance! How many will you have transferred?

Pinkpixie, glad to hear you're in good spirits. I think it makes the world of difference 

Boakie, just take it easy over the weekend and we'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for a nice thick lining on monday

Ermi, hope bill and ben are getting comfy  

Lanta, how are you feeling about transfer tomorrow? What time are you booked in for? In the meantime - step away from the screw driver!

Helen, sounds like your DH needs to experiance an injection of hormones himself, maybe you should give him a cheeky jab tonight?!  

Fuzzi - hope ur feeling ok after the episode with the meds confusion

Sorry to anyone I've missed, I'm typing on my mobile.

AFM, just wanted to thank everyone for your kind words and support, its really made a huge difference knowing you were all here for me over the last week. 

Just been for an acupuncture session so now feeling chilled out, not a good thing really because I am at work and I want to crawl under the desk for a little sleep! 

Going to start testing from in the morning, its still very early (7dp 5dt) so not really expecting a BFP YET! But then it's only a day away until the next test, rather than a week, fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## lollipops

_Hey Rach-_

_Yep thank the big man for FRIENDS!_
 
_Wow you are brave testing- I am curious to hear what the pee stick says in the morning- what brand of pee stick are you using?_
_You seem quite level headed about testing- so don't get disheartened if its not a positive yet- you will have plenty of time for it to change!_
_The good thing about doing FET is we don't have the HGC trigger in our system - so if you do get a positive then at least you know its not a false one._
_I had my ET on 11th Sept, it was a day three embryo so I am only 5dp 3dt?! Is that right? I am not very good at this 'days past transfer writing?!'_


----------



## Lanta

Afternoon ladies

I can barely keep up with this thread now!!

M2M - welcome! I also have the big bad thaw and ET tomorrow so know exactly how you feel.  We have 3 blasts and like you have been given a 50% thaw success.  Am so nervous.  The appt is at midday and won't hear from clinic again unless disaster strikes and none survive, so am     I don't get a phone call.  All the best to you too.  Are you thawing all of them - then how many are you having put back?

Lolli - Don't be sad! You usually have enough     to keep us all going... so am sending you lots back.  You're almost half way there, and have done brilliantly.  I think your back up plan of going to Oz is a great idea though - if not this time then at some point. My DH and I did the whole travelling thing just after we met and it was the best year ever.  You'll never regret it - but hopefully you won't have to go because you'll have a big fat belly  

Fuzzi - totally know what you mean about men just not getting the whole tx thing.  Don't get me wrong they do get upset when it doesn't work but the weeks of injections and the build up they just don't have to be as emotionally (or physically) involved.  Love the fact you got him worried last night and said you weren't doing any more.  last week after my scan I called my DH up and the first thing he said was - do you know where my work shirts are?     Honestly they just don't think.  He did feel guilty though and came to the next one.  Unfortunately tomorrow he can't get away from work so I'll be there on my own

Helen - hope you don't have any more fun and games with your injections. DH's should be made to take a placebo so they can live it with us!

Rach - glad you enjoyed the accupuncture and sounds like you're having a better week than last week

Rosebud - that is one good lining you have there!  Good luck for ET on monday and hope it all goes smoothly.  Love your tip about funny movies - I'll try that tomorrow

Ermi - glad you're feeling more positive today.  Everyone can have off days - we are only human after all  Just feels like you have to be super human sometimes when you're on the IVF trip

Debs - you are definitely pregnant!!! Hope it's starting to sink in now  

Boakie - entirely natural to feel nervous about scans and ET... but    you get good news and a super thick lining on Monday

Pinkpixie - keep that     going

Lady Stardust - sounds like you are juggling a lot with the tx, college and MIL party.  You deserve a medal! And yes it's hard to always put baby making first.

Hi to anyone I might have missed 

AFM - have fallen out with Ikea.  Had wardrobes delivered last week and today 2 blokes came round to assemble them (wasn't going to attempt that one on my own!) but the mirrored door was cracked.  Grrrr - drove all the way back to Ikea only to find there aren't any left in stock.  So have a half assembled wardrobe   Kept me occupied though rather than worrying about tomorrow, just    the one good quality blast I have survives the thaw...

Lanta
x


----------



## Rach_1985

hi lolli,

yes you are 5dp 3dt,according to my little table of info, this is what should be happening over the next few days for you:
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 

I have ordered some (10!) cheapy internet early testing kits, they detect the HCG hormone from 10ml, the test that care give you detects it from 25ml, so these ones are more sensitive. 
I won't be on a downer tomorrow if its not positive, might start feeling negative if it's not showing anything my Monday tho! haha 

Lanta,     for your thaw to go OK tomorrow and you'll soon be PUPO with us xx


----------



## lollipops

_Rach- thanks for the info! Lets hope mine is implanting- that shoudl be today by your books- maybe thats why I get the odd cramp?_

_I did think about buying some cheapy ones- from ebay are they?_
_See- you are leading me astray!!  Did you go on that website I posted on here- it actually shows you the process of implanting etc..?_

_Lanta- thanks for the pick me up! I am down but not out! Your right I am half way through (more or less) Gosh,where is the time machine I had built to take me to my OTD! Have one of you naughty ladies stole it?  _
_I had the same problem with Ikea- we brought wardrobes and a shelf was missing- took 4 weeks to0 get it as they were out of stock! Sorry don't wish to make you even more peed off with Ikea- I hate the place!  Its just such good value for money!_


----------



## Helen13

Hey everyone

lollipops where's all the positivity gone..?! I'm relying on you! Please don't worry about the cramps - I remember getting them on the day before my otd and it was the day I stupidly tested early and got a negative! Well anyway so I was getting cramps and remember knicker checking every 10 minutes and it turned out to be a bfp so please try not to worry. 

Oz does sound great though but hopefully you could go there if it works? It's hard though cos I feel like our life has been on hold for 2 years because of this. My dp really wants to buy a car and we were supposed to get married this august but we had to postpone it in case we need the money for treatment! It's so depressing seeing everyone around me get married and move on with their lives while we're going through this.

Rosebud/lollipops I think watching funny films/programmes is the way to go too - on my last cycle I watched loads of chick flicks too which was good! 'Friends' will definately be on my watchlist!!  

Ermi if you don't mind me asking, how did you come to find out about your immune problems? I hope it all works out with your extra meds.

Fuzzi - your story made me laugh too and I hope you made your dh sweat for a bit?! God they have it easy compared to us! They don't even have to do their 'bit' on an fet cycle!! 

Good luck for tomorrow m2m and lanta - I'll be thinking about you.

For anyone else I've missed, sorry I'm on phone and it takes forever to scroll down to see everyone's posts! 

Helen xx
Pinkpixie when is your et? Glad you're feeling excited and happy.


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening ladies - wow a busy busy thread today!!!

M2M the very best of luck to you for you thaw tomorrow, had chatted to you on your thread asking about how many to thaw.  Really hope it all works out for you honey  

Lanta glad the ikea saga kept you distracted.  Just think this time tomorrow you'll be pupo!!

Fair play to you Rach with the testing, think you're one brave lady.

Glad you're feeling better Lollipops we missed your       

Helen decided to get immunes done after my failed fresh cycle in May as i got pg twice before, relatively easily through iui and carried my ds to term so just felt something had changed since having him iykwim. And low and behold it had - my immune system went nuts and just reacted badly to pg.


----------



## Helen13

Hi Ermi sorry to hear about everything you've been through including losing your little boy - I can't even begin to imagine the heartache you've been through. It's good that they have diagnosed the issues though and really hope it all works out for you this time.

Helen xx

ps. Don't ask why the font has changed but I'm on my phone so can't change it back!!


----------



## boakie

hello ladies do u think 3 embies is a good number 2 defrost xx


----------



## Helen13

Just seen that it didn't even change my font so ignore me! 

Boakie my embies are frozen in 2's and the consultant said they don't take long to thaw so they'll start with the 2 and see what happens and if they're no good they'll try another 2. I've only got 6 so hopefully the first 2 will be ok! 

What have you been told by your clinic? 

Helen xx


----------



## boakie

im at ceram spain ive only got 3 frozen left do u think its  good number


----------



## lollipops

Boakie- I only had 3 left. I lost one, got one put in and one is left in the freezer.
But its all down to luck- some ladies don't end up loosing any of their frozem embryos during the thaw and some do. But you stand a good chance of at LEAST getting one suitable embryo out of your 3.


----------



## boakie

hey guys just wanted to say that the support I have received from everyone is amazing, it really does mean so much to me , I just wish everyone the very best of luck and positive vibes love 2 all and night night


----------



## lady stardust

Debs - so?? Can I move you to the official bfp part of the list

Boakie - it only takes one, honey. Mine are also frozen in pairs so I defrost two and see how they are. What day were they frozen? If it was a bit later, it was because they already looked like survivors. Good luck.


----------



## lady stardust

Lanta and H2H - good luck to today. Sticky vibes for both of you. Hope those little embies go in easy and hold tight!


----------



## Lanta

Thanks hun. Just trying keep busy this morning to make the time pass and   I don't hear from the hospital...3hrs to go. Will have a very tidy house once I'm done!  

will update you later if I'm PUPO! 

Lanta
x


----------



## Ermitrude

WHEN  you're PUPO Lanta - pma all the way!!!     

Debbie hope there was a lovely dark line again this morning honey.

Best of luck today M2M too.

Boakie I only had 2 embies (day 5 blasts) and both survived the thaw perfectly so best of luck to you honey!!

Afm off into Dublin city centre for a couple of hours to meet pals for coffee - god will Monday ever come


----------



## impatientlady

Hi, I'm going through treatment just now and tomorrow morning is my final scan where i will finally find out when my fet will be next week.  my embies are frozen in threes and i have four vials of them. This is my second vial being used. i've had quite a defeatist attitude up until now, i think i'm starting to feel more positive but frightened to get excited. DH and i are going away for two weeks when the the transfer. Change of scenery will hopefully keep my mind off the two week wait and hopefully stop me from testing early like i did last time.


----------



## DEBBIEW

Helllooooooo, sorry im late this morning but hectic at work and first chance i got to come on......

Yes its a positive, scan is 4th Oct : 10:45.........now the awful 2ww for that xx  Im over the moon but still cautious   

Thanks for all the the support ladies xxx

Ill be back on later

Debs xxxxx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Debbiew - Congratulations!!!! Im so happy for you! Its nice to hear someone having positive results coz give us more hope  .  Take care.


----------



## lady stardust

Debs - so happy for you!!!! Congratulations. 
Lanta - when are you due to go to the clinic. Tell us when you've been.
Impatient Lady - welcome to this thread.

-------

*2WW or pupo!* 
Ermitrude - ET 9/9 - OTD 20/9
Fuzzy Peach - ET 11/9 - OTD 21/9
Rach - ET 10/9 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9

*Before ET * 

H2H - ET 17/9 - OTD
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD
Rosebud - ET 20/9
Seachest - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 24/9 ?
Boakie - ET 24/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Fiona - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *   
Debbie W !!!!! Scan - 4/10


----------



## pinkpixie

Debbie yey offical congratulations and what a positive start to the thread       

lanta and H2H good luck sending lots of       

lolli hope you are feeling better today 

hi to everyone else


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi everyone

Congrats Debbie, so pleased for you  

Lanta and  H2H, good luck for transfer today, let us know how you get on.

AFM, did a test this morning as planned. As expected, it's not showing anything up yet, so I'll do another test tomorrow and the next day, and the next day. I'm still feeling positive, I know it's still really early days day.

My name is Rachel and I am a pee on a stick addict!

speak later xx


----------



## lollipops

Oh Debs that is wondeful!! Roll on Oct. why is everything a waiting game?! Lol.
Just enjoy the feeling.
So happy for you!
Rach-any news?
Lanta-hows u hun?

me- feeling better today,got a busy day today so its taking my mind of it all..
Been to have my nails done which is always nice!


----------



## Lanta

Am pleased to announce I'm officially PUPO! 2 little blasts survived the thaw and are snuggling in  
nurses weren't able to tell me the quality because they're still perking up. But think I prefer it that way as stops me getting my hopes up if that makes sense!

Am in taxi on way home now (told driver to go very slowly over road humps as have precious cargo on board ha ha). I'm going to veg on the sofa and dig out the funny movies

Debbie congratulations on officially being pregnant. Such a good start to this thread and long may it continue. 

M2M - how did your ET go? good news too I hope

rach - you crack me up with your pee sticks. Love the positive attitude and   you get that bfp in a few days!

Lolli - good to see you pampering yourself

how's everyone else??

take care all

lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

Oh Lanta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Brillient!!! You should put the feet up honey pie!
I like the feeling straight after ET. It's all to play for , and you feel humbled that you got this far.
May your 2ww fly by without any hiccups!  

Rach- our posts must have crossed! I was thinking about you today whilst getting my nails done- wondering if you had tested.You make me    with you pee stick addict confession.
I hope as the days go on - you pick up a positive


----------



## Lanta

Ah thanks Lolli. Very humbling experience. I felt pretty calm until i got to the hospital and almost burst into tears when they said 2 had survived and then again after the procedure! Such a shame DH wasn't with me but I've got a picture for him


----------



## Helen13

Congratulations Debbie! So glad you got your official bfp! It really does give us all hope that it can work. 

Congrats on being pupo lanta - I'm so happy that the et went well for you and that you now have 2 little embies in there snuggling in! Make sure you rest up and chill out! 

Rachel you're so funny testing every day! I hope you get your bfp soon.  

Ooh lolli pampering yourself sounds good! My friend has recently trained to be a masseuse (however you spell it!) so she's coming round mine on Sunday to give me a shoulder and back massage and I can't wait! I'm also having a manicure at beginning of October and hopefully by then I'll be pupo so it will be nice to treat myself. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day. M2m I hope ur et went ok today?

Helen xx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Thanks Girls 


Congratualtions Lanta on being PUPO.....Sending lots n lots of    so happy for you hun , make sure you take it easy xxxxxx

Rach....i too was a tad addicted to HPTs...i did six in total   , its great you have such a positive outlook   ......hope you get your positive soon chick xxxxxxx

M2M how did ET go hun? Hope everything went well....  

Rosebud...gud luck for Monday !! xxxxx

Lolli......good to see your pampering yourself!! hope the 2ww isnt driving you mad!!!    xx

Hows the rest of the 2ww ladies doing?? xx    Sending lots of Babydust your way    .......fingers crossed this is a lucky thread......come on the BFPs!!!!!!   

Sorry if ive missed anyone out..Hi to you all ......this is a rather busy thread now i cant keep up   


Lotsa Luv Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## Rach_1985

Lanta , well done! having two blasts on board, wow! you must be so happy right now  

Lolli, I agree, it's always nice to have your nails done. I don't have mine done anymore because I used to be a bit fixated with them and found myself admiring them when driving and nearly went off the road, haha.   I might book myself in for a little pampering early next week though, I'll have to check what is 'safe' for a pregnant lady, keeping the PMA up xx


----------



## lollipops

YOu keep that PMA up Rachel- and pass some round to us!


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Debbie huge congrats to you honey, what a wonderful way to start the thread!!!           

Lanta congrats on getting your two blasts on board.  Hope you're having a lovely relaxing afternoon.

Rach you're brilliant - love your attitude to poas!!  Really hope it turns positive soon.

How did you get on today m2m??

Hope everyone else is well.

Guess i'm next to test then OTD is Monday but Sunday i'll be 10dpt so that should be my otd but clinic don't do bloods on Sundays so am going to do a hpt then.  At least that way if its a negative will have time to get my head round it before going back to work on Monday and equally if its a bfp will take a bit of getting used to!!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Debbie - again huge congratulations!

Ermitrude - good luck too on you OTD.      

Lanta - congrats on being PUPO.  2 blast is really good news!

Hello to all ladies here, thread is very fast!  


afm, happy with the result of my scan coz my womb linning is 9.2mm which is good so she book my ET on 24Sept but it all depend on my next scan on 22sept.  I hope all will be fine.  I hope this time it works.  Its quite hard not to worry when you had previous chemical pregnancy from previus tx.  Im just trying to be positive.  I hope we all get positive results.  

fiona


----------



## DEBBIEW

Just popped on to say Good luck Ermi.. i really hope its a BFP !!!!!! xxxxxxxx   

Debs xxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks Debs, really appreciate it.

Fiona that lining looks fab - my clinic needs it to be only above 7mm to proceed, so your's is lovely and thick.


----------



## M2M

Ooh thank you for all the welcomes.  Sorry about not replying to everyone but I don't think I can keep up, especially as I'm still dozy from the sedation!

*Debbie* - What wonderful news. CONGRATULATIONS! Your scan date is my OTD so fingers crossed it'll be a happy day for us both.  I'm really pleased for you!

*Lanta* - That's absolutely FAB news about your new PUPO status and having 2 blasts on board! Woooooooooo! When is your OTD?

*Lady Stardust* - Would you mind putting me on your lovely little list please?  I had ET today and my OTD is 4th October.

Big hugs to everyone else. 

Well we got the phone call this morning, earlier than expected (10am) to say they had thawed 2 of our 4 blasts and both had survived! One was slightly better than the other but they were very happy to transfer those 2 and not thaw any more, which means we still have 2 in the freezer.  Hopefully we will be using them in a few years' time for a sibling! 

We went in for ET immediately and it went really well. We got to see the little blasts on the screen before transfer and they looked lovely. I feel really happy now and had a lovely lunch out with DP afterwards. Came home and snoozed to my Zita West post-transfer relaxation session and am just taking it easy now!

OTD is 4th October which feels like forever away (17 days) but going to try to keep busy. I can't believe I'm PUPO!


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah that's brilliant news M2M - am delighted for you both and enjoy being PUPO.  Lots of rest and relaxation for you now!!!


----------



## Lanta

Congrats M2M!!!  Funny to think our little blasts will be doing the same thing at the same time  

My OTD is 1st Oct which I thought was far too long with blasts, so 17 days for you seems like ages! I think different clinics have different protocols - bet they've never been through the 2WW themselves so don't know the agony of those extra days  

I've had a snooze and am now making my way through sky + box.   Best friend is coming round later for a take away and dvd

Good luck on Monday Ermi - am very impressed that you haven't given in to the pee sticks yet!! Much more will power than the rest of us!


----------



## DEBBIEW

Fab news M2M   .......really hope its good news for us both on 4th Oct,    xxxxx

Now take it easy hun and i hope the 2ww dont send you   .....i very nearly had to be put into a str8 jacket haha xxxxx

Lotsa Luv

Debs


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh that sounds like a lovely evening in Lanta, might try convince dh to pick up some take away too.

I was just afraid that if i tested too early and it was a bfn i'd torture myself wondering if it would turn to a bfp so would rather wait till Sunday as at least then i'll know its a true result iykwim.  Ignorance is bliss and i'm still until i test


----------



## mwmm

Hey girls,
i've been following this post for a while now but not been brave enough to post until today  
Congrats to all the ladies who have managed to get their BFP's!!!
Well,abit about me-I had 2 blasts transfered yesterday,3 were defrosted and 2 survived which shocked me,as our clinic still use the slow freeze method.Both blasts were apparently very good quality,but,when i had  a fresh blast put back on my second icsi cycle,it was the highest grade possible,yet,i went on to have a mmc,so,i have very mixed feelings at the mo.
Good luck to all the 2wwaiters,have my fingers crossed for more beautiful BFP's,and wishing everyone else luck too xxx


----------



## Lanta

hey there mwmm... welcome to the thread!!  

Really to sorry to hear about your mc earlier on this year   , that must have been an awful time for you.  But well done on being strong enough to go through tx again and congrats on being PUPO! We also had 3 blasts frozen and 2 survived and are on board as of lunch today.  know what you mean about being sceptical about it working with a FET,  last tx I had a perfect one put back and got a BFN.  But I think you only have to read the numerous posts on this site where people get a BFN from a "perfect" embryo only to get pregnant from an embryo that's not as good to reassure you that it CAN and WILL happen    

We just need to stay positive     in the crazy 2WW. ha ha easier said that done I know!

All the best
Lanta
x


----------



## fiona_apple28

M2M & MWMM - congrats on being PUPO.  I wish you a very positive result.


----------



## lady stardust

*2WW or pupo!* 
Ermitrude - ET 9/9 - OTD 20/9
Fuzzy Peach - ET 11/9 - OTD 21/9
Rach - ET 10/9 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9
mwmm - ET 16/9 - OTD ?
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10

*Before ET * 

Rosebud - ET 20/9
Seachest - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 24/9 ?
Boakie - ET 24/9
Fiona - ET 24/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W !!!!! Scan - 4/10


----------



## impatientlady

Hiya, Final scan this morning and all is going well.  Spoke to the embriologist who suggested defrosting two vials this time - bit scary so not sure - and possibly doing a five day transfer instead of a three day transfer.  So I'm still not sure when my transfer will happen, either Wednesday or Friday.


----------



## Rach_1985

hi all,

hope you're having a nice weekend? 

Just wanted to wish Ermi a massive good luck for you HPT tomorrow, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you    

I did another test this morning, not showing anything yet, but according to the info that I found, i wouldn't have enough hcg in my urine yet to be detected until at least tomorrow, so I'm still feeling optimistic, although I have absolutely no symptoms, but i know that doesn't mean anything  

catch up with y'all later xx

lots of babydust to everyone


----------



## DEBBIEW

Great News impatientLady, so glad everythings going well xxx 
Gud luck for Wed or Fri xxxx   

Hows everyone else doing? its quiet today..........guess everyones making the most of the weekend   

Good luck for tomorrow Ermi......   xxxxxx



Well think im offically    sent dh out early this morning for more HPTs , bought 4. .....did one this morning Still BFP, so why wont it sink in? just wish i could relax and enjoy it more   xxxx  (please dont think im ungrateful as i know how very lucky i am.....its just i still feel  on edge......   xxxxxxxx anyway sorry for sounding whiney     , thanks ladies xxxxxx


Luv Debsxxxxxx


----------



## boakie

all the best rach!!!  

I have had some tests back from my doctors that were done in July !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  slightly lower levl of hb hemoglobin its 11.1 think the levl is 12-15 for females,  could this effect the embies taking next week?? Just started pregncare.

Boakie


----------



## Lanta

Hi ladies - it is quiet on here today

Debs - you poor thing.  Don't worry you're not going  .  When it takes so long to get a BFP it's totally natural that you won't believe it's true and want constant reassurance that you're still pregnant.  Is there any way you could get a weekly scan or blood check to put your mind at rest? My hospital don't even do blood tests, and they only do the 1st scan 3 weeks after OTD, so believe me i'll be exactly like you if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP

Rach - keep on testing girl! Hopefully soon it will turn to a BFP   

impatient lady - good news on your scan. This week you'll be PUPO! yay!

Ermi -    for a BFP for you tomorrow.  We'll be thinking of you  

Boakie - I'm sorry but I can't help you on your test results.  They don't look that far below the normal range so guess the would have said if it was going to be a problem with ET.  Just keep popping the pregnacare - I'm taking 2 a day at the moment just to get my folic acid levels up

Hi to everyone else - hope you're have a lovely weekend

Have decided I love being PUPO - DH wouldn't let me carry the shopping bags or unload the trolley when we went to Sainsbury's earlier! Will have to milk this one  

Lanta
x


----------



## boakie

hello my lovely ladies i know ive asked this b4 but does progynova cause rapid weight gain in just ova 2 wks ive put on 3 lbs n im so bloated i look 5 mnths  any1 else had this xxxx


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone 

Debs I completely understand how you feel - it's taken us all so long for this it just feels unreal! I kept doing tests when I got my bfp - I bet you've spent a fortune! It's a good excuse for your dh to do everything and let you put your feet up..!

Boakie I don't know about weight gain but I am constantly tired - are you? I'm tired at the best of times let along on these tablets! I want to be asleep by 9pm every day! 
Lanta I hope you're lapping it up and letting your dh do everything for you?! 

Congrats on being pupo m2m and mwmm, hope you're both taking it easy.

Good luck for next week impatient lady -  this time next week you'll be pupo! 

Rach you're so funny with you poas obsession! I take my hat off to you starting this early cos I know I'd get depressed seeing a bfn even this early! 
Hope you're all having a nice weekend.

Helen xx 


Good luck tomorrow ermi and let us know how you got on.


----------



## lollipops

Rach - be sure to update us on the pee stick result tomorrow!


----------



## Ermitrude

MOrning girls

Just a quickie from me to let you know that it was a bfn for us.  Disappointed but will be ok - more investigations to be done and i'm sure we'll get to the bottom of things.

chat later

Ermi


----------



## lollipops

oh Ermi, I am so very sorry.
I was really hoping this wouldn't happen to you.
Your one strong lady.
Sorry to you and your dh.
Xxx


----------



## Rosebud99

Ermie, sending you lots of


----------



## lady stardust

Ermitrude - so sorry sweetheart. I hope you are OK. I know what a blow it can be. It is a journey, and this is just one hurdle. But I know it can hurt like hell. Sending you lots of hugs . Take care of yourself in the next bit of time.

Impatientlady - good news on the scan. Not long to go now....

Still-a-mum - You there? You OK? Haven't heard from you for a while.

ASM - going a bit crazy waiting until the scan tomorrow to see what is going on in there. Went to a party last night and got a wee bit drunk. Naughty me. But hey, being happy and relaxed is also important, right? Also having weird feelings of - am I right to do this? Do I want two kids? Will it be too much hard work etc. But actually that is just last minute nerves. I definitely do! Come on tomorrow. I just want to know and get a definite date for ET so I can book my ticket to Berlin and make plans. Off the park.... 
----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Fuzzy Peach - ET 11/9 - OTD 21/9
Rach - ET 10/9 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9
mwmm - ET 16/9 - OTD ?
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10

*Before ET * 

Rosebud - ET 20/9
Seachest - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 24/9 ?
Boakie - ET 24/9
Fiona - ET 24/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W !!!!! Scan - 4/10

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude


----------



## Rach_1985

Morning all,

Just a quick one from me, will log on from laptop and do proper personals later.

Ermi, so sorry about your result. Take the time to get over this and be strong with your husband. I believe you'll get to the bottom of it too, you're a determined lady and science is so advanced these days. Wishing you all the luck for the future.

LadyS, good luck for your scan tomorrow x

AFM, well did another test this morning. Eventually a very very very second feint line showed up, barely noticeable against the control line. To be honest I think it was an evaporation line, I don't dare get my hopes up that it was anything else, I guess all I can do is test again tomorrow and see if anything else shows up.  

Think me and my husband are going to go away for a couple of nights next weekend, this IVF thing aside, we need to spend some time together away from everyone else, and if I don't get the result I want by thursday (OTD) then it might help as a bit of a distraction to it. Anyone recommend anywhere to go? Last couple of weekends away have been in york, but I think we'd like to try somewhere else. Not blackpool before anyone suggests it, I can't stand that place, think its a bit like marmite eh?! 

Lots of PMA to everyone  xx


----------



## laurenelhall

Hi Girls.

So sorry ermi hope they get to the bottom of things and get things sorted so you can get your BFP. X  

Ladystardust- good luck with the scan   

Rach- hope your line is stronger tomorrow, how about north wales for a weekend conwy is very nice!

Hope everyone is doing well good luck if you aren dring, going for scans on 2ww or having bloods etc!

AFM- Only 2 more sleeps till my ET So worried they wont thaw but nothing i can do but wait! Doubt i will get any sleep on monday night so need to make the most of tonights sleep.

Lauren xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Ermi - im very sorry to hear the bad news. . take your time to get over this.  sending you my lots love and     

Laurenelhall - Good luck on your ET.  Relax im sure all ur frosties will survive the thawing process.  

Rach_1985 - weekend with hubby sounds nice. Im sure you will get positive result coz you can see slight 2nd line now. 

Lady stardust - good luck on your scan and ET. 

Hello to all ladies here.

Fiona


----------



## Helen13

So sorry it wasn't good news for you Ermi. I take my hat off to you for staying so strong. 
I really hope it works out for you.  

Rach that sounds a good idea to get away. I assume you live somewhere in the north? I live in the east so I'm not too sure where you can go..?! How about Leeds or Sheffield? You should make your husband take you to a nice spa hotel to be pampered! I hope you have a nice time away and hopefully it will do you both good to get away and talk. I hope that 2nd line gets stronger for you too! Keep us posted..! 

No news from me, just waiting for my scan on tuesday morning to see how things are going. Just had a massage from one of my friends which was just what I needed so now feel nice and relaxed!

Helen xx


----------



## mwmm

Hi girls,
thought i'd pop in to see how everyone is doing!Forgive me for not remembering everyone's names  
.....It actually just dawned on me that the clinic forgot to tell us when to test...can you even believe that!-No drama though,last time after a 5 day transfer,i think it was 9 days,but i was very naughty and tested 4 days after transfer (it was a bfp but ended in mmc)
Hope everyone is doing ok and all the 2wwwaiters are taking it easy.
I am trying very hard not to symptom spot at the moment,it is sooo difficult though.I have a 16 years old,and when i was pregnant with her,i had absoloutly no nausea,no sickness,no nothing for the entire duration,yet,with the pregnancy that ended with a mmc,i knew 3 days after transfer i was pregnant because i was so sick,two very different pregnancies.
I'm trying to take it easy,but getting a little anxious about the big T day,which should be,....the 25th....ugh,wish it would hurry up!
Wishing you all lots lotsa luck!!
xxx


----------



## DEBBIEW

Happy Sunday ladies    xxxxx

  Ermi......so sorry to hear hun, really hoped it would be a BFP xxxxx thinking of you xxxxx

Ladystardust....good luck for your scan xxxxx

Rach......a line is a line,    really hope its a BFP chick, enjoy your time away xxxxxx

Helen , Good Luck for Tuesday.......... hope your scan goes ok xxxxxx 

Hope all the 2WW ladies are doing ok........xxxxxx

  to any1 i missed xxxxxxx


Well another day another peestick.......i think i actually get withdrawals!!! ....its still a BFP...  , its like i need to do one to get me through the day   .......my DH has banned me from getting more, but i have a secret stash of two.........its going to be a long fifteeen days til my scan    xxxxxx

 

Lots of luv n babydust,

Debs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seachest

Hi ladies 

Wow....this thread moves quick. It's more than doubled since I posted back on page 9. I've not been on for ages so just read all the backlog and I'm exhausted now so forgive me for not going personals although I would like to say congratulations to *Debbie*  and would like to give *Ermie* a big  . I'm so sorry it didn't work this time.

Good luck to everyone else with thawing and transfers and 2ww.

AFM - had a scan on Friday and my lining is 7mm (not sure about the size of the follicle) so they said I need to have another scan tonorrow. Hopefully it will all be looking good for my blast transfer on Friday or Saturday. I'm just so nervous about the thawing. We only have 2 and I'll be gutted if neither make it. I'm sure we all feel like this!!

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend and good luck to those of you testing next week.

Seachest
xx


----------



## lollipops

*Debbie-* Aww hun - your an addict!  I wouldn't be any different. I would want the reassurance that alls still well. Keep your sneaky pee sticks and use them hun! I know I would!  

*Rach - *where do you live? I live in Derbyshire. There are some lovely bed and breakfasts out in the peak district if you after a totally get away from it all. If we fancy abit of life we go to Norwich a fair bit. Really funky city and has some lovely countryside around it- the Norfolk Broads are great. But again depends where you live.
I hope your line was not an evap line. And just a faint line because you had tested early. Lets  it gets stronger hun. 

*Fiona- *How are you doing love? 

*Lady Stardust - *please don't get jitters about it. It will be fine. If in doubt can you not have just one transfered?


*Ermi-* As I said earlier- am so sad for you  Hope your pain eases. 

*Searchest -* How you feel is normal - the thaw is horrible. I pray it goes well. I have one left for my next go - so I know how hard thats going to be. But with two you stand a good chance of getting one love 

*AFM- Tired today. Aches , pains and twinges. Or am I just too in tune with body right now and thinking I am feeling these feelings? Do we naturally have these feelings anyway and its all part of life?*
*I am not looking into what it means as I know it means nothing right now. The only thing I can ask for is no bleeding- bleeding means bad news in my books. Thats all I can hope for.*
*Well Xfactor again tonight. DH is already moaning. I am already dreading the fight for the remote!  *


----------



## pinkpixie

ermi     hope you and your DH are doing ok


rach    that it wasnt an evap line and that you get a stronger line.  Weekend away sounds good we are the same normally going to york but what about leeds or harrogate or bath is supposed to be really nice.


congrats to everyone who is pupo


rose good luck for tomorrow


lolli have fun watching the x factor DH has to let you watch what you want your are PUPO with his baby   


hi to everyone else


afm seem to be coming down with the cold that everyone has had at work am geeting so frustrated waiting for the 6th looking at the list i think i will be last to have et!!!!


xx
h


----------



## boakie

ermi so sorry hun thinking of uxxive got my scan tom hoping 4 a thick liningxx


----------



## lollipops

*Boakie-  FOR THICK LINING  *


----------



## Lanta

Ermi - am so so very sorry that it wasn't good news this time.      i was really hoping for a BFP for you especially after everything you had to go through last year.  Take some time out for you and your DH to get your head round it. And I really hope you get to the bottom of it with more tests

Rach - hoping your line gets stronger over the next few days.  A few days away with DH sounds perfect and just what you need.  I love Derbyshire and the peak district so I think a b&b there would be lovely 

Rosebud - good luck for your ET tomorrow    for a good thaw

Good luck to Lady stardust, boakie and seachest on your scans tomorrow.  There seems to be quite a few of you who will be having ET next Friday.  hoping it's a lucky day!

Lolli - enjoy the x factor.  i think my Dh secretly likes it despite moaning when i put it on!

Pinkpixie - hope you don't come down with a cold

Helen - a massage sounds lovely. What great friends you have!

AFM.  Think the nervous energy of the last week has caught up with me and have slept A LOT this weekend!

Lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

*After my cheerful mood - I have started with bad AF pains  *
*Please don't let me start bleeding.  *


----------



## Lanta

Oh Lolli...   Stay positive Hun, it could be any number of things. And hopefully your little embie snuggling in

sending you lots of   

take care
lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

*Getting worried Lanta- this feeling feels familiar!  *


----------



## DEBBIEW

Lolli stay positive hun......it could be your little embies getting all snuggled in......   xxx  Ive read of lots of women that think their about to come on but they got their BFP, i really hope its a positive sign for you hun xxxx   

Thinking ov you hun, xxx  

Debs xxxxxxxx


----------



## M2M

*Debbie* - Bless you and your peestick addiction!  I think I'd be the same. Congratulations - again! 

*Ermi* - So sorry to hear your news.  I'm absolutely gutted for you, I really am. I hoped this would be your turn. Hold on in there - you WILL get there one day. 

*Lollipops* - Like the other girls have said, AF pains are ridiculously common in early pregnancy, so don't you worry. 

How is everyone else holding out? I'm going  and I'm only 2 days in. I've already decided on my revised OTD which is going to be Saturday 2nd October. My embies will be 21 days old by then and I even think that is a bit excessive, but it's a Saturday and DP and I won't have to go to work if it's bad news. I am pretty sure the clinic have only given us the Monday as test day as the clinic is open that day, and you've got to ring them with the result on test day.

Still, that means 13 days left to go and I'm going crazy already! I hope everyone else is coping a bit better than I am.


----------



## Rach_1985

lolli,   AF stays away for you and it's just your emby snuggling in xx

debbie, you make me laugh wit your POAS addiction, I think might as well get shares in Boots if I get a BFP, hehe  

boakie, i'll have my fingers crossed for your lining tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is doing ok and has had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks a million girls for all of your messages, we're doing fine tbh.  Just see this as a blip in the road and that we'll get there soon.  Hope to do another fresh before the year is out.

Rach that's great news honey, hope the line keeps getting darker and darker each day.

Lollipops hang in there pet, really hope it just those embies snuggling in.

Fair play to you M2M for waiting that long to test - don't think I could hold out that long!!

Hope you are feeling refreshed after all the sleep Lanta.

Good luck to all the ladies in for scans tomorrow.

Best of luck to you Rosebud, hope the thaw is uneventful.

A big hello and thank you to everyone else, ye have been a great support during this cycle.


----------



## M2M

Big hugs coming your way Ermi.   Do you think 2nd October is still a bit late to test? Well not too late (obviously!) but do other people test sooner? I wonder when I would expect to get an accurate result? Hmmmm.


----------



## lollipops

Thanks all. Really trying to keep positive.
its so hard!


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Lolli - I'm hoping for you my dear. I hope those feelings aren't what you think. Sending you luck and strength.

Ermi - well done with that positive attitude. Great that you see it that way. The baby will come to you - you just don't know when yet....

M2M - I think if it wasn't for the trigger shot confusing things you can test as early as when the embies are 10 days old or so (so 5 days past 5dt). But that early there is probably still hCG in your system from your trigger shop. I got a false positive last cycle with this. Here is some info for when the trigger is out of your system. Good luck!

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

Rach - a line is a line... did you test again? Let us know. I never heard of an evaporation line. Oh please. You so deserve this. Glad to hear that dh and you are spending some time away. I hope will be a good few days for you.

Seachest - hope you scan tomorrow makes things clear. And I hope your embies thaw OK. The chance aspect of it all is so nerve wracking, isn't it.

Debbie - um, I think we can all safely say that you are pregnant now. Just enjoy it. Most likely thing now is that you will have a lovely baby in 9 months time (or 8 by now).

AFM - no news really. Just waiting until tomorrow...


----------



## M2M

lady stardust, with it being a FET cycle I haven't had a trigger shot, so no chance of that, luckily. Hmmm I wonder when I'll end up testing.   Good luck for your cycle! xxx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Hello Ladies, 


Wow...I've missed soo much!   


Ermi- I'm so sorry about your result    I really hoped that this would be your turn. I'm glad that you are making plans for another go, and   for more answers for you both. Extra    to you and you DH. 
Rach - I'm really excited for you both....   For a darker line! How long are you waiting between loo time and how sensitive are your tests? I bet youre looking forward to spending time away, I think it such a good idea.


M2M - Congratulations on being PUPO. My clinic test after 10 days for blasts. I found the chart re: embryo development that Rach posted to be very useful.


Lady Stardust - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Ikwym about overthinking the whole 2 kids thing. We always planned to try again a year later, but I had a few last minute nerves whether it was the right time or not too.  But I think for me, it was just the thought of feeling soo vulnerable having to go through treatment again with its ups and downs but then still having to stay strong for ds. I really dont know how I managed it before.
Lolli - Hold on in there     I know its horrible when you've had a negative experience before, and its . soo difficult not to compare experiences, but please try and stay  . As the others have said, AF cramps is also a sign of the little embies snuggling up and giving you a cuddle. Which type of progesterons support are using? or are you doing a natural cycle? Just wondered because i know that my clinic are really strict on the timings that progesterone is taken and advise that it should be at the exact same time each day to help support the lining. This 2ww is such an emotional roller coaster!   


MWMM - Congratulations on being PUPO. Ive really struggled with this 2ww as its my 1st FET cycle and my last 2 were fresh. I now know that the Pregnyl was to blame for most of the symptoms. I kept a daily diary last time and when I compare what was going on then, its just soo different. It does make me worry a little because i had really sore (.)(.) last time, but logically i know that can be the drugs. The only change I feel is slight nausea...but I think thats because my appetite has gone out of control and i'm eating so much   
Laurenelhall - Wishing you the best for tranfer  .    for lovely strong  . How many do you have waiting?
Debbie - Secret Stash,... well a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!   Dare i ask if you've considered getting a couple of beta hcg tests done?? It might just give you the extra reasurrance you need to get you through the next 15 days.
Seachest - Hello, I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow.    for lovely stong   Try not to worry abt the thaw  
Pinkpixie - I hope you have a speedy recovery from your cold. I suppose, its better that you have a cold now rather than later.   
Lanta - Glad you managed to rest...those embies must be zapping all your energy  
Rosebud - Best of luck for ET tomorrow,   for a good thaw for you  . Keep us updated.
  Fiona, Helen, impatientlady, Boakie,   to anyone I've missed....I hope you are all OK   


AFM: I've managed to get a faint +ve test from a cheapo brand. I've had a chemical pg before and a succesful bfp, so I'm just going to sit cautiously. I have had no real symptoms apart from the aches at the start of 2ww and the slight nausea that I mentioned earlier. I've been a little tired...but I've been busy most days, so I suppose its to be expected. Oh, and earlier i thought i had a strange taste in my mouth, but forgot i ate a packet of cheese and onion crisps   Anyway, I 'm now out of peesticks...DH refused to go to tesco express this evening to get more! Unless i get the urge tomorrow  , I dont think i'll test again. I'll just wait for my blood test on tuesday  


Love to all, Fuzzi x


----------



## luckygirl

sorry i have missed the thread for a few days. hello ladies.

*Ermi*- i feel for you,xx just try and take comfort in the fact that you have tried your best you have not just sat still and taken your diagnoses and given up, you keep fighting becasue it works , it does work x  

*lolli,* sunday seems so far off doesn't it- a whole week, my tummy is so sore and blaoted and the clexane is really bruising! so sore i didnt do one yesterday because of the black bruise -there must be a trick to getting it right. my husband is trying to ignore it which is annoying me, i have cramps all the time at the moment do not know what is happening to my body this week.
its in fate/god/ whoevers hands x   

good luck ladies.


----------



## Lanta

Morning ladies

lolli - how are you feeling today. Have those cramps eased off  

rach... The poas addict, had the line got darker today? Hope so! 

Fuzzi peach - sounds good for you too.    for lots of bfp's on this thread

my DH is away with work this week and probably next week too so I won't see him until Fri   good for him in the 2ww as he won't have to listen to me sympton spot! Plus he can't tell me off for testing early. I've decided I will start testing from next Monday which will make me 10dp 5dt and 15dpo. The 1st oct is just too long to wait!

Lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

*Fuzzi- peach - A cautious ''Congrats''. I totally understand the reasoning behind not wanting to believe its happening just yet - but It looks good from where I am sitting!  To answer your question I am on Ultrogestan Pessaries (sp?) 2 capsules twice a day. I was told to take them 12 hours apart but they said If I run abit late or early then thats ok.*

*Lanta- hows you?*

*Rach- Pee stick update hun?*

*Lucky-girl- poor you with the bruising! Not good  *
*I know the week is going to drag for me too. These cramps are giving me the jitters thats for sure. I want to at least make it to the end of the week. Lots of    's for us!  *

*AFM- Thankyou for the well wishing girls. I am still cramping. Today will be a knicker checking day thats for sure. I can't help but feel really  today. Please don't come AF  *


----------



## Rach_1985

Morning everyone,

Sorry for the lack of personals, I'm at work and quite busy.

Did another test this morning with my cheap 10ml early response tests and again, got the faintest line, like is almost wasn't there, was gutted and resigned myself that if it's not showing by now then it hasn't worked. 

Anyway, I had a clearblue digital in my draw which I have been reluctant to use as its not so sensitive. Don't know why but thought I would use this as well, couldn't believe it when it said PREGNANT 1-2 weeks! Omg, I screamed and cried, first time I have ever seen a positive  on a test ever, and iv done hundreds!

I don't want to get carried away as its still early days and my OTD isn't until thursday, but I'm so chuffed 

I'll log on again later, hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Rach- 

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats brillient news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Clear-blues are very rarely wrong.
I bet your stomach is doing flips of joy!


----------



## boakie

well had my scan 2 check my lining and its at 12mm is that good? hurry hurry friday


----------



## lollipops

Boakie- yep thats lovely and thick- very good lining hun!


----------



## mwmm

Rach,how wonderful!!!!!-i'm so happy to hear someone has another BFP!!!-I tested 4 days after transfer and got a positive with my last cycle,so i understand how nervy it can be until the OTD-make sure you put your feet up and get plenty of rest!!!!

Lanta-You must have had transfer the day after me??-I was on thursday last week,when are you testing?-I havn't a clue when i will test at the moment,i don't want to test early like last time incase i get a negative,but i am soooooooooo tempted,i'm not feeling so positive about this cycle for some reason ,i was so excited and full of hope with the first 2,but this time,i just don't feel that enthusiasm at all


----------



## lollipops

mwmm- dito! I too don't feel enthusiasum this time round. Can't shake the doubts and bad feelings off.
Sending you some pma and hoping you find some hope and positive feelings soon!


----------



## DEBBIEW

Whhhooooo Rach!!!    sounds like a positive to me ....i understand the cautious thing, god im up to peestick number 8 and i still think...maybe its wrong   ...only got 1 left then im banned ....DH said theres no point as they cause me more worry than when i dont test coz now im scrutinising the lines, then how quick did it come up....its driving me mad!!! so i did one this morning which was still positive ..............i still had to get it out of bin three times to triple check line was there    ill do last one tomorrow, (famous last words!!!, think you were onto sumthing rach bout getting shares in boots haha just dont tell my  DH)    I really hope your tests go the same way mine did chick......congrats !! xxxxxx

Hang on in there Lolli honey...praying that the cramps are a good sign xxxxx     


Boakie...loverly lining hun xxxx

Fuzzi Peach.....again a cautious Congrats!!!, everything crossed for you chick!!! xxxxx  Lets get these BFPs rolling in xxxx   

Lanta good luck for your testing on Monday, really hope its a BFP XXXXX


Hellloooo to anyone ive missed, ill be bck later xxxxx

Lots luv n babydust

Debs xxxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

hi
rach yey thats brilliant congratulations i think those internet cheapie ones can be a bit rubbish sometimes as you think you should be getting a darker line but have never heard of the digital ones being wrong!!!

Lolli    hope the cramps have stopped like everyone says it doesnt mean that AF is on its way.  I know what you mean about struggling to be positive sometimes it is so hard 

Fuzzi a whispered congrats     that will be a massive shouted congats soon 

Boakie no idea but that sounds a good thickness for linning

Lanta dont blame you for testing early you just have to find a way of getting through the 2ww maddness

Stardust how are you
mwmm    hope you are feeling better

hi to everyone else

AFM have come down with stupid cold sat in work feeling sorry for myself and want to go home   but the BFP on here have cheered me up
xx
h


----------



## luckygirl

hiya
i cannot keep my mine off this site now . addicted again.
rach- thats so goooooooooooood i think you can allow yourself a big whoop and a major pad on your back. so goood. your timex 

come on lolli we will be fine - are you going to do an early one? you have got
me all wondering now.


----------



## lollipops

Luckygirl- I am tempted to do an early one. But scared at the same time. And I think that by now we should show a faint line- don't you think? Or do you think It's still too early?
Help!!


----------



## Lanta

Hurrah! Rach am so so happy to you.      Have been sat here welling up after Reading your post. Pretty sure a digital can't be wrong. After the stress of the last few weeks you deserve this SO much. You must be over the moon. I too have never in my 37 years got a BFP so will be inconsolable (ina good way) when I finally get it

mwmm - I'm testing from next Monday. You going to join me?! We need to keep the PMA going. 

PinkpixIe - sorry to hear you've come down with a cold. Better now than in a couple of weeks time

luckygirl - know what you mean. This site does get a bit addictive doesn't in. I have
more contact with you guys than my "non Internet" friends at the moment!

Lolli - big hugs girl. Only a few more days to get through

lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

Lanta- well heres hoping you will see your first BFP very soon!


----------



## laurenelhall

Congratulations Rachel here is    that line gets stronger and stronger!

Lolli- How you feeling today? Hope your ok! keep up that    i am sure you will get a bfp!

Fuzzi- Thank you! I have 4 3 day embies and hopefully having 2 put back, i am 100% confident about the cycle this time but its just that dreaded thaw fingers crossed i will be PUPO this time tomorrow! Congrats on the faint line    you get a bfp on tuesday, good luck i am sure you will!!!!x

Lanta- hope you have an early BFP too.   

Boakie- great news on lining scan!

Sorry for all i have missed hope your all keeping your    up whatever stage you are at and good luck!

  to you all xxxxx

Pinkpixie hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## luckygirl

girls, 

lolli- i too am too scared to do an eary one because i will not believe it until sunday and will have to take one everyday! until then anyway. we should wait.... isnt it exciting when you see 2 ladies positive in 2 weeks, so great. this is a very positive thread. xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Rach - congratulations! im so happy for you.  its nice to hear another good news in this site.

Boakie - wow 12mm nice thick lining, i heard the thicker the better.  goodluck on friday ET we have same day of transfer.

Hello to all ladies here.. heres          for all of us.

fiona


----------



## Helen13

Wow I don't come on for a day and look what happens..! 

Rach congratulations hun! That's so amazing that you have got your bfp! Now you have something to celebrate at the weekend!! 

Fuzzi it sounds like it could possibly be a bfp for you too but keep us posted! 

Lolli I hope you're not going out of your mind with knicker checking - it's horrible isn't it! 

I just want to be pupo because I'm starting to get impatient now!! Got scan tomorrow morning to see how my lining is so fingers crossed it's all going ok.

Hi to everyone else.

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all - had a scan today - lining 7.2 and follicle 15.5.  They said better come back tomorrow. 
I emailed the doc in Germany and he said - yes, go back tomorrow and let him know then he can tell me the transfer day. Grrrrr.  I just want to know. No-ones fault I know. I guess it is better that they check well and are sure but this uncertainty is doing my head in. I want a transfer date. Also as there is a chance it might be very difficult and expensive with other travel plans....  

Quick moan - dd wining for dinner, I hungry and stressed. DP in Berlin for work. Grrrr.....


----------



## lady stardust

Rosebud - did you have your ET today? How did it go?


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Evening All, 


Lanta - Aww, you must really miss your DH. I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. Are you working or at home?
Lolli - Great, seems like your lining is well supported with all that progesterone. I'm sure the cramps are related to implantation      
Rach - Brilliant news!    Thats a fantastic result so far before your OTD. Roll on Thursday x
Boakie - Wow...Great lining results, all the best for Friday   
Debbie - Re: peesticks    I do the same with timing the response rate...only I dont throw them away..I date and time them, then line 'em up!

Ermi - Still thinking of you    


Pinkpixie - I hope your feeling a little better now   
Lauren - Woohoo, you must be so excited. Seems like you have a good selection of embies. Again    for a good thaw, lots of     for ET tomorrow.x
Helen - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow. Not long for you now   


Ladystardust - Good luck for your scan tomorrow too. I hope you get the dates soon x 

Fuzzi x


----------



## Lanta

Lady Stardust - so sorry to hear that you weren't given dates for your tx.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow looks from today's results that you're almost there.  It always amazes me how much can change in a day! 

Boakie - that's a real good thick lining. Well done you, you can start looking ahead to your treatment now

Rosebud - how did it go today?    the thaw went well

Lolli - hope AF is staying away  

Fuzzi - good luck on your test result tomorrow.  Sounds like you're half way there though     Yes do miss my DH but also like having me time and the house to myself (and our 2 fur balls) as I'm not working at the moment 

Well I'm 3DP 5DT (is that how i write it?), I knew it was only a matter of time and it's here.... I have started symptom spotting.  Am getting mild cramps and watery discharge (sorry TMI)... am doing my best to ignore it and am hoping it's just side effects of the crinone gel  .  Was feeling so positive earlier but am getting bit worried now.  Anyway off to watch Spooks to take my mind off it...maybe I will have some chocolate too

Lanta
x


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Lanta, 
Your symptoms sound similar to mine   . I know the medication has alot to answer for    ...but please try not to think of it as negative  . Your lovely embies are at that perfect snuggling stage now and they're just reminding you that they're there, so sending you lots of     and    
Mmm...chocolate sounds like a very good idea!


----------



## Rach_1985

LadyStardust - sorry your lining wasn't quite ready for you today, fingers crossed for you tomorrow. I can't imagine the extra stress that this must all be causing you with the travel issues on top of everything else  

DebbieW, what test have you been using? I think my cheapy internet tests are rubbish, I wouldn't reccommend them to anyone, they're supposed to detect HCG at 10ml, but hardly bought anything up. the clearblue digital detects at 50ml and it came straight up, yay!  

Pinkpixie, it seems like colds are doing the rounds, hope it's clearing up for you.

luckygirl, don't be swayed by us naughty early testers, keep strong! 

Lanta, thanks for the lovely post. i really hope you get your elusive BFP this time xx hope the chocolate and spooks cheered you up a little

Boakie, I was told a lining of 8mm+ is good, so you've done great to get 12mm, well done

Helen13, good luck for your scan tomorrow, you'll be PUPO before you know it.

Fuzzi-Peach , you made me laugh about dating your response rate. is it your OTD tomorrow? good luck and well done for holding out for so long, you're stronger than me, hope the line is even stronger for you in the morning x

Rosebud, hope you're thaw and transfer went well today  

Ermi, if you're still with us, hope you and DH are doing OK x  

Lolli, how you doing today? keep up the PMA, you're so close. No AF! No AF!  

laurenelhall, fiona_apple28 , M2M, mwmm and anyone else I've missed...  and lots of  

AFM, can't stop smiling, don't want to get carried away just yet. Can't wait until Thursday so I can do my clinics test and then ring in and get a scan date, woohoo xx


----------



## lady stardust

Morning all

Rach - I'm so pleased for you!!!!! It is all looking pretty good this far. Only a couple of days till the blood test. I hope it confirms you good feelings. Those tests are never wrong though. 

Fuzzi - good luck with your test today. What time are you going in? Looking forward to your post..... 

Lauren - good luck with ET today. I hope all goes well with thawing, transfering and then implanting!! 

I've got my scan this morning, but then probably won't hear from the Berlin clinic till late this afternoon. Going a bit crazy 

Have a nice day all - and fertile growing vibes to us all....

p.s. - do let me know if I have got anything wrong on the list, or left anyone off - it is all happening so fast it is hard to keep track of!

-----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Fuzzy Peach - ET 11/9 - OTD 21/9
Rach - ET 10/9 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9
mwmm - ET 16/9 - OTD ?
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10

*Before ET * 

Rosebud - ET 20/9
Lauren - ET 21/9
Seachest - ET 24/9 or 25/9
Lady S - ET 24/9 ?
Boakie - ET 24/9
Fiona - ET 24/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W !!!!! Scan - 4/10

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude


----------



## DEBBIEW

Hi Rach,  i was using Boots own  brand and to be honest they are pretty rubbish too, the line on them varies, the lines never been really dark but always came up in the recommended time......i took about 4 digi clear blues as well and they came straight up pregnant 1-2, i panicked this morning coz i only had my secret stash off boots one left when i took it ...the line came up but its really faint so now av sat crying all morning   ...........rushed out and got a  couple of clear blue digi tests xxxxxxx 

Lots luv

Debs xxxxx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi Debs - maybe DH is right and the tests are causing more stress than helping. Either way - you are not going to be really really sure and happy until after the 4th. If you can't wait until then, maybe do as someone here suggested - find a private clinic that will give you a beta blood test. Then they can take another one a day or two later and see if the numbers are doubling as they should be. It sounds to me like scrutinising these tests for how dark the line is is stressing you out. Where do you live? Somewhere were there are private clinics around?

Of course I am interested to know what the clear blue said too... If the results are uncertain then only a blood test can give you more information.

I really hope you have a nice day and that the clear blue comes up a strong positive. Lots of   hugs, and   to you.


----------



## luckygirl

Morning

i have more time today as i have taken the day off. i am sorry i cannot write back to everyone. x the pee stick police sign has just had me laugh out loud i have not seen that one before, so funny. 
i am getting so emotional, i really was quite strong about this because after 2 successful ivfs you get a bit laid back about a 3rd but i am still not this time. its must be the drugs, cramps, feeling sore and the clexane is really stinging. i am making such a fuss today sorry- grumpy. all i know is i could not leave those frosties without one last try. 

fuzzy peach loads of luck coming your way     today
Rach- i hope you are smiling all day today- you so deserve this you have got this far, its what you dreamed off so enjoy it for a while.  
lolli- are you feeling better today, i have a wedding on friday, i cannot drink nor get into my tight dress, not looking forward to it. i have a huge tum- quite annoyed with myself for not being patient 
debs- its lovely to hear from you still - have you told anyone?
lanta-its best to ignore it you are soo right   i had spotting with my 2nd one at this time and it was fine, you have done everything you can   
mwmm - no reason to feel negative you have everythign to hope for    you have got this far, so exciting.  
lady stardust thank you for keeping us up to date its so nice to hear we are all going through it together- tricky traveling but hopefully you can rest after your ET not long now.
      
lucky x


is anyone not sleeping!


----------



## DEBBIEW

Ladystardaust...yeah i wish id of listened to my DH.....xx  I have been to clinic for a blood test and i need to go back on Thursday morning to check levels, they were lovely and dont usually do beta level tests but i think they knew they had a crazy lady on the phone    Hopefully this will get through til scan date xxxxxx        Once you get your BFP ladies step away from the pee sticks...its really not worth the stress!!! xxxxx

Lotsa Luv

Debs xxxxx


----------



## DEBBIEW

well so much for me listeneing to DH...........just done a digital test and it stills says im pregnant, came up striaght away xxx  cant wait to get my bloods on thurs xxxxx


Debs xxxxxx


----------



## impatientlady

Just had the phone call from the hospital.  My transfer is tomorrow morning.  I asked about my embies that were defrosted (I'm sure that's not a medical term) yesterday, the embriologist said they look ok, two of the three have survived and they are both 2 cell.  I felt slightly dissappointed at this, should they not be four cells by now?


----------



## Helen13

Just wanted to say good luck for today fuzzi - I'll be thinking of you.

Lady stardust sorry to hear you're not in a good mood today - I blame the hormones!! Hope you manage to find something nice to wear tithe wedding - it's horrible having to go out and pretend to everyone that you're happy when really you feel like sh*t!

Hi to everyone else.

Got back from scan and my lining doesn't appear to be as thick as he'd have hoped so feel a bit dissapointed. It was just under 6mm and he said it has to be at least 7mm for et. I've got to go back for another scan on Friday and it just means that et will be pushed back to either next fri or sat. Hoping it will be the fri cos my dp is working away on the sat so won't be able to take me! Oh well I guess I just need to see how fri goes...!

Hope you're all having a good day.

Helen xx


----------



## Helen13

Hi impatientlady

I don't really know about what cells they should be on which day so I'm afraid I can't help you but I didn't want to read and run. I would imagine though that if they've been frozen they might need a bit of time to get up to speed again! 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Helen xx


----------



## lollipops

Impatientlady- trust in you clinic hun- if they feel they are good enough for ET then they most probably are. Some embies take a wee while to further develope. They aren't loosing cells, and they can develop more cells in a short space of time. If they stay at 2cells - then that probably means they need there natural home to develop futher- best place for them is the womb!  

AFM- I wanna test and I wanna test now!!! (throwing my toys out of the pram now!)
I am silently going mental waiting for OTD! Should I test early or not? Or will this make it worse?
If I get a negative I will feel disheartened but then will I be clinging onto lost hope - thinking it may change by OTD.??

Ohh help me!!!


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi all,
Just a quick post, been having real AF aches this morning, just been to toilet and there is a bit of blood in my pants and a little bit when I wipe, I'm hoping this isn't anything bad, but feel a bit angry with myself for starting to get excited. No point in doing another test yet, guess I'll wait and see what happens later today and hope for no more blood, hope its just my embie snuggling in.
Will test again on thursday, my OTD.
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## lady stardust

Rach -   for you darling. Please let it not be AF. 

Lolli - I always test early as if it is neg it is a bit like being let down gently. Put I do think the best thing to do is probably try to thing about something else - ha ha - as if that is possible.

AFM - went for a scan this morning. Lining 8.3 and foli 16.8. So now my ET is set for Monday 27th (day 17 of my cycle). Not sure why they are doing it on what would be something like day 5. I am taking my trigger shot this evening at 9pm. I wish the doctors explained more about what is really going on and what they are deciding and why. I do trust this doctor (I got my dd there). But I don't see why it is not better to transfer before - as we are going to defrost two and transfer them both - it is not like we have to wait until they are blasts to select the best one... 
Anyway - at least I got a ET date. And the doc said my lining looks very healthy - so that has got to be good!


----------



## lollipops

*Rach-* I am hoping and praying    you are not getting AF. Please snuggle tight embies!      

*Ladystardust-*Thanks for the advice  
Brillient news. Shame about the upset revolving ET. All you can trust is they know best. Sometimes we feel so helpless and out of touch with it all don't we?!


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Rach am   that its just a bit of implantation bleeding.  On my ds i had some the day before otd and really thought af was coming.

Lanta those signs all sound positive honey.    

Lady stardust they try to time et to the age of the embie and correspond that to where you'd be in a natural cycle.  So a day 3 embie should go back on cd17, assuming ov on cd 14 and a blast on day 19 - hth.

Lollipops I always try to hold off testing to within a day or so of otd. I prefer to be let down gently alright but want it to be close so that i'm not driving my self mad wondering if its a true result.  Generally 10 days after a 5 day transfer or 12 for a 3 day will give you an accurate result.

I hope everyone else is well.

Afm feel af is on her way  which is good as meds could've delayed it for another few days. Had my chicago bloods done this morning so will see if they show up any additional ai issues.  Feel like we're moving forward again but its a bloody expensive business in Ireland - no nhs funding or similar down south.  Ah well its only money!!


----------



## lollipops

Ermi- Why does it have to be so expensive?!  
Its so unfair.
Its also unfair you don't get NHS funding.
I am glad to here that you are moving forward again hun .
Lots of hugs  
Hope AF isn't a horrible one.
I did cave and buy 2 first Responce tests.Tomorrow I will be 11dp a 3dt....but do you think thats still too early?


----------



## Ermitrude

No you'd probably get an accurate result tomorrow with the fr test Lollipop - very best of luck  to you if you do test.

I know its crazy money - i reckon we'll have spent close to  €20k by the end of the yr if we cycle again before Christmas.  Only thing we have here is that the meds are partially covered we pay the first €120 in a month.  But i suppose i'm thankful that we have the money I'm sure there are lots of couples who don't and have to borrow etc or just give up sooner.  I think that's very sad.


----------



## lollipops

Wow- 20K!  
Thats a scary amount of money! I have been lucky as this cycle and last cycle were funded. But after this go I potentially have another go of funded FET but I only have 1 embie left in the freezer. So I don't know if its worth going through this again for the sake of 1 embie (that may or may not make it)
So we will have to start paying.
It causes DH to have a mini heart attack at the costs involved.  
We can probably only afford a couple of goes max. Then may have to take a break to build up savings. Its a shame we are in this recession, things were not so tight for us before it took a hold.
But it's not a choice and I am grateful to have had funded cycles.

I wish you the very best of luck for the future.
I will inform if I can't hold off and end up testing tomorrow.


----------



## Ermitrude

Looking forward to your update tomorrow so


----------



## Lanta

This sure is an expensive business... have just been reading the evening standard which had some stupid woman commenting that IVF should NOT be made available on the NHS and it is a "priviledge" and not "a right" to have a child... I was gobsmacked!!!!  Maybe if she had to spend £20k she'd have different ideas. 

Ermi - glad to see you've been so quick about getting more immune tests done.  How long do you have to wait for the results?

Helen - don't worry your lining will thicken up over the next few days.  Sometimes it just takes a while longer

Lady S - glad you've got a date now.  Does that fit in with MIL party?

Fuzzi Peach - any news

Rach - I really hope that's just implantation bleeding.  So many people get that so try not to worry to much.  Thrusday will be here before you know it.

Lolli - won't bother sending the   round as it sounds like your minds made up.  And once you've planted that seed there's just no getting rid of it!

Impatient Lady - good luck with the ET tomorrow.  The main thing is that they've thawed and just need to be back in their proper place.

Debbie - glad you got your hcg beta done.  Hopefully that will put your mind at rest.  I'll definitely be asking for blood tests - there's no way I could wait 3 weeks for a scan!

Luckygirl - hope your feeling a bit better this afternoon.  Not sleeping is probably not helping your mood, but it's SO hard to turn off. I bet you'll look great at the wedding, you just need to give yourself a pep talk before hand.  So annoying that you can't drink though.  My best friends getting married next Thurs (day before OTD) so I'm going to test early just so I know whether I can very drunk at the wedding  or not!!

Hi to everyone else - how are you all doing?

AFM - I had an acupuncture session this morning and my pulses are really good (and that was before any needles!) so am feeling a lot more positive than yesterday.  I've just bought the Zita West relaxation CD... has anyone tried that.  Does is work Does it brainwash you into no symptom spotting

Lanta
x


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Hello Ladies, 


Sorry for the late reply.....
I'm very, very pleased to let you know that I have a confirmed    with a HCG level of 396   ! We have just spent a lovely day shopping in London to celebrate too (all for DS as usual, but lots of tea and cake for me)   . I'll be back at the clinic in the morning for another test including immunes, so we're    that everything continues to progress well. 


I hope all is well with everyone....sorry for the lack of personals, I'll be back later to catch up!


----------



## DEBBIEW

FUZZI PEACH,    Over the moon for you hun xxxxxxx


Lotsa luv

Debs xxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Fuzzi....yay! thats brillient. You must feel over the moon!xxx


----------



## luckygirl

ladies

more good news i dont think i can take it. clinics must be getting better, suchbrilliant news fuzzi peach.
this is your second pregnancy i think?a big family how wonderful!         this is not like me to be so happy for people i dont know bit tearful, i was wondering how it went. i ahve just had two flapjacks to celebrate for you.

ermi- you have really been through it you are a fighter, a few ladies would not have made it this far you have done so well. you will get there, everyday you are getting closer to the reasons whyx   mine is 20k at the moment too, the last ivf was at an expensive clinic and it was extra becasue i got preganant and had to continue with immune drugs so long after scan, no funding. we do whatever we can, dont we. your determination means that it is only time.

rach- it not major bleeding yet is it, just a little bit thats normal. please dont be worried.   

lolli let me know! 
ladystardust- monday oh great - on your way now. 
lanta my sister had great help from  acupuncture, do as much of everything! 

luck


----------



## fiona_apple28

Fuzzy_Peach - congratulations im very happy for you. Another good news means MORE to come. 

Rach - what i know is its normal to have some bleeding when preggy due to implantation so im sure nothing to worry.

Lollipops - good luck on your testing if ever you do the test tomorrow.

hello luckygirl, ermitrude, debbiew, lanta, stardust, impatientlady, helen13, mwmm, m2m, rosebud, Lauren, seachest, boakie, pinkpixie and still a mum

afm, a bit nervous on my 2nd scan tomorrow hope womb lining didnt collapse yet


----------



## lady stardust

Fuzzi - wow! Congratulations girl! So pleased for you.
Impatient Lady - good luck for tomorrow.

Everyone else - good luck and baby dust - in a hurry....

-----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Rach - ET 10/9 - OTD 23/9
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9
mwmm - ET 16/9 - OTD ?
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10

*Before ET * 

Rosebud - ET 20/9
Lauren - ET 21/9
Impatient Lady - 22/9
Seachest - ET 24/9 or 25/9
Boakie - ET 24/9
Fiona - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 27/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude


----------



## lollipops

Thankyou Stardust for keep us up to date with everyone with your list!
Much appriecated!


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi everyone,

lady stardust, so pleased that your lining is better today and you have a date. what day are you flying out, and are they thawing on same day as tranfer?

DebbieW, step away from the clearblue digitals, they're sooo expensive! well done on getting the bloods done. my clinic said they dont do bloods, just a HPT and then a scan three weeks later. i am going to try my best to get bloods done tho

Luckygirl, i understand about giving your last emby a chance, hopefully you can add one more to the family. hope you start sleeping better 

impatientlady, good luck for your transfer tomorrow, it made me laugh earlier when you said about defrosting your embies - 30 seconds in the microwave and they're done!

Helen 13, sorry you're a bit dissappointed with the scan results today, but hopefully come Friday it's be lovely and thick, we all just have to trust that they are the experts and will advise you towards the best outcome 

lolli - oooh, testing tomorrow. I'll be cheking all morning until you post, the BEST of luck xx

Ermi, good to hear from you. Will you let us know the results of your tests? will they take a long time to come back?

Lanta, I love my acupuncture session, had one every week for about the last 8-9 weeks. I really believe it helps with treatment. glad your feeling better today

Fuzzi - WOOHOOOOOO! amazing news, and topped off with some shopping in london with Cake, what a great day!

fiona_apple28, good luck for your second scan tomorrow - keep the PMA up and all will be well

Hi to everyone else x    

AFM, haven't bled anymore since this afternoon, hoping it was just my little embie getting really comfortable and secure. I just want Thursday to come so I can call the clinic with my results and get a scan date now. going to try and convince them to do some bloods, but when I asked on day of transfer they say they don't do them! I am feeling much better now and have got my PMA back


----------



## Rosebud99

GRRR I hate it when you type a message and then it just goes pooffff off the screen!!!!

Debbie and Rachel, fantastic fabulous news and what a great way to inject a bit of PMA for those of us unsure if this can work or not.  Debbie you have made me laugh with your pee stick obsession, but hun it's time to step away from the evil things.  Stay away from Boots and the cosmetic aisle in the supermarket, you are pregnant and the evil sticks are just messing with your hormoned up head.    

Just got back from Barcelona and happy to report that all went really well.  Both embies survived the thaw and 1 went from 4 to 3 cells and the other from 4 to 5 cells, so all really good.  Had 2 sessions of acup on the day, 1 before and 1 after and then went back to the hotel and watched It's Complicated (highly recommeded) and just tried to stay relaxed and chilled.  Thought happy thoughts standing for almost an hour in the Ezyjet queue (not an easy thing to do.....) and am just trying to take it easy.  I'll be going on-line to buy my supply of HPT's as I am a fully signed up member of the "it's never too early to test" club.      

Hugs to everyone and here's hoping the week continues to be a positive one.


RXX


----------



## boakie

is getting very nervous for friday flights booked check. hotel booked check.restaurant bkd for our anniversary check embies survive thaw check check check!xx


----------



## lollipops

*Boakie-*


----------



## Helen13

Fuzzi that's such great news!! So so happy for you. Shopping and cake in London sounds great too - well I guess you're eating for 2 now!! 

Rach glad to hear the bleeding has stopped now, it must have been a worry for you. 

Boakie you made me laugh with your 'checks'! When is your anniversary? I'll be thinking of you when you have your et. 

Lolli good luck if you cave in and test early..! 

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

I'm such a bozo. Took my trigger shot about three hours late as I was going to take it half an hour early then go to my evening class - arrived at class and realised I'd forgotten. I am now back home and took it and email the doc to tell him and hopefully they can time the thawing in line with that. They were frozen at day 1 and the transfer seems to be around day 5. I think he must think I am such a difficult patient. I just seem to feel like I am hasseling him all the time. Oh well. I pay them enough (privately funded treatment). Although I have to say - it is much cheaper in Germany than here. Also - when I injected loads of the liquid leaked out afterwards - AND then i realised that I had missed some of the solution liquid. Grr Grr Grr. I wish I was more on it with these things. You just want to feel that you have given everything your best chance, don't you. Oh well - if it is meant to be then this won't be what makes or breaks it. The baby wants to come now, or it doesn't. I think like any method of conception you have to have a little bit of that kind of belief.  Even though it seems to controlled and mechanised - it is still a magic event either occurring or not - same as  . 
OK - rant over. 

Rosebud - congrats on being pupo! I'm really glad it all went well.  

Rach - glad the bleeding has stopped. I really hope this all goes OK for you. Must be nerve wracking. Hope things with DH are OK. So does the clinic just say that you should poas on Thursday? Will you do one tomorrow?

Well - night all. Going to try to unwind. Somehow I just feel confused this cycle. I always get this feeling - did the clinic make a mistake with the dates? I think I always feel that. Night all.


----------



## Lanta

Oh you poor thing lady stardust. But try not to worry, I really don't think the timing is as important as egg collection. I think they do the trigger to ensure that you have ovulated. If your ET is next Monday 3 1/2 hours won't make that much difference. When I did my trigger a couple of weeks ago they said to do the trigger at middnight but at that point they didn't know what time my ET was. So i'm sure you'll be fine. You've had so much to juggle this cycle, but this time next week you'll be PUPO and can relax a bit...well other than the 2ww madness!!

Take care
lanta
x


----------



## Lanta

Fuzzy Peach - congratulations!!! You must be over the moon! Am so pleased for you. This does seem to be a lucky thread. It really has restored my faith that FET can work! Enjoy the celebrating and hope the appointment this morning goes well

impatient lady - good luck with ET today! 

Rach - good to hear the bleeding has stopped. Must be the embryo snuggling in tight 

Lolli - any news? have you caved in and tested early?

Rosebud - congrats on being PUPO! Sounds like everything went really well on Monday

Boakie - looks like you're all set for Fri! hope it goes well

lanta
x


----------



## lollipops

Hi All.

I caved and tested and its a negative  
Can't stop crying  
I know my OTD isn't till Sunday but I think if anythings happened it would have shown up by now.
I feel crap now-
so to anyone thinking about early testing -DON'T!
I wish I could stay in the land of Pupo now. I tested after DH went to work as I thought he would be against me testing early. When I got result I txt him, he rang me and I just couldn't stop crying. Now I have upset him and he has to work all day- So I have totally messed up


----------



## lady stardust

Oh Lolli
So so sorry that you are so sad. Massive   from over here. You never know honey. But in any case I am sorry that you are feeling so crap today. What test did you use? I hope you day goes OK and you can find moments where you stop worrying and feeling sad. It might just not have shown up yet.

Lanta - thanks for the reasuring words. It really helped. Sometimes you just need a bit of perspective!


----------



## Lanta

Oh Lolli, you poor thing. But believe me you haven't messed up at all. There is never a right or wrong time to tell your dh. He'd have had to go to work even if he'd been with you when you tested. And he wouldn't want you to sit at home feeling sad with him not knowing  

But please don't give up hope yet. There are still 4 days until OTD so things really can change in that time. 

You have bought so much positivity and smiles to us all over the last few weeks that it would be so unfair if this didn't work for you.  Just try to think positive for the next few days and hopefully the result will change. Sending you lots of     and


----------



## lollipops

Thanks you lovely ladies for your support.
I am sorry to bring such a downer.
I am trying to find any hope left in me, but its so hard.
Why can't my stupid body work?? Its so frustrating.
I will do some personals in a wee while. I need to sort myself out first.

I really want to see some lovely bfp soon ladies. Need proof it can work!xxx


----------



## M2M

Oh, I know Lollipops, it's horrible. I'm feeling much the same way as you are at the moment as I also did an early test and it's a BFN. I know ladies have got a BFP at 9dpo (which is what I was when I did the test) so that makes me think it won't change for me.   Like you I also REALLY regretted it after testing - why do we put ourselves through this?! I cried all over DP after the test and it took me a lot of effort to confess that I'd tested.   I feel so stupid! I am so sorry you're feeling so bad. I really hope that the result changes for us both before OTD.


----------



## luckygirl

oh lolli, i really dont want to get your hopes up but.. in 06 i tested with a clearblue test on the day they told me to and it said bfn and 2 days later i was pregant with harry. i felt silly at the time but the clinic just said it does happen. you must test again on sunday.       

ermi i was just thinking whilst not sleeping last night- are you doing the 'killer cell' tests because my sister is in the middle of doing those and she has majorly researched it all if it helps to message her- she is 'sparkleyone'.


----------



## lollipops

M2M - Its pants isn't it!
I wish I hadn't tested. Ignorance is bliss and all that. But I supoose I have more time to accept the result and think about the future.
How are you holding up? Have you tested again since your bfn?
I don't know whether to test again tomorrow or just leave it? I believe it hasn't worked so I don't see the point in testing again.
I knew the odd's were against us before ET. But it doesn't stop you believing that luck might be on your side.
You have tested a couple of days earlier than me so theres a really good chance the results can change for you! It's so damn hard isn't it. The highs and lows,the what if's and the maybe's. Sometimes my head just spins with it all - and I feel like I want to scream and get of this freaky ride.
I really hope and pray and send more hope that your result was purely because you tested so early.
Wishing you so much      and sending a big    cuz I know how much you need one.

Luckygirl- thankyou so much for your post. I bet your were gobsmacked when you found out it was actually a positive! Did you test again then 2 days later? If so what made you test again?


----------



## Sparklyone

Lollipops - was popping on to read my sisters posts and cant help but say - IT IS WAY TOO EARLY hun - I know lots of girls who have tested the day before test day and its been negative and then on test day positive - there is really way so much of a range of day that those embies can implant and the hcg may not be high enough yet. Lots of people only get v barely there lines on test day and if you are using those internet cheapies they are not v sensitive at all. People do get positives at 10 days but so many people do not. They are in the minority. Testing early = heartbreak which is what you have now. Deep breath - it was too early and therefore not relevant!!!!!!! You are still PUPO        

Sparklyone xxxxxx

Ps Sorry could not help myself    reading you in so much torment xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Sparkley One- 

Thank you so much!  
I know its early but it has planted this negative seed in my mind.And your right I shoudl be still seeing myself as pupo. If only I didn't test and ruin all hope! I'm so silly! I could kick myself!  

I would advise anyone NOT to do what I have done- it's not worth it! Its too upsetting and creates more anguish and heartache when you don't need it! Please don't do it ladies!

Thanks again Sparkley One - I do hope the result changes and for anyone in the same boat as me I do hope your result changes too.xxx


----------



## Sparklyone

My pleasure hun - fingers toes and everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## luckygirl

lolli- my sister always knows best! i tested again becasue i had not had a period and i didnt tell anyone because i thought i was being desperate which i was.. but hey. mind you this was after the wine and cakes and crying and a couple of days later.  sis do you remember how long after i tested again? it could still be a bfn but you have not finished what you are supposed to do yet x    so no tears yet


----------



## Sparklyone

Think you got a BFN on the saturday morning and by the time I reached you you were tucking into the cake and had started on the wine - you tested again on the monday as the clinic said you had not had your af so test again!!! Am rooting for you both on sunday xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Lollipops - dont loose hope yet.  Id been in same situation before i tested 4 days early and got negative result i was so devastataed. i tried again the following day still negative.  After that i had set my mind to move on accept thats its negative coz thats the only way for me to stop crying. I did not care anymore of the OTD coz i know what will i get.  A day before OTD i even stop the cyclogest coz gives me terrible itch down there.  OTD i called clinic and told them its negative and went chemist to buy fluconazole tabs for thrush.  I saw a clear blue digital and buy it just to make sure im safe to take the fluconazole.  I went straight to wee and test it and OMG its positive! i tried again its positive! coz i bought 2 packs.  Im so surprise so called again clinic and confess i stopped my cyclogest already so what should i do.  They sad no worry just continue using it.  After few hours that night i felt af pain for 15 hrs (terrible back & tummy pain).  Clinic said its normal to feel that and everyone is different so will wait for scan.  Before scan day i knew something is wrong i dont feel preggy at all.  Scan day showed nothing there except very small thing that seems didnt develop.  So heartbreaking!  

Sorry if this is too long.  My point is "dont stop taking care of yourself and the baby inside you till you really had proven that your not pregnant".  Dont do what i did!  Now looking back there are so many what ifs!  what if i didnt stop my cyclogest it might not have early miscarriage.  so be positive coz its too early to test.


----------



## pinkpixie

lolli can only echo what everyone else has said it is too early   

fiona thats such a sad story   

M2M same to you it is to early yet   

fuzzy peach congrats thats wonderful news

rach glad there is no more bleeding and good luck for tomorrow     

stardust how did transfer go??

rose congrats on being PUPO

hi to everyone else sorry for the short post but am at work

AFM no news still on countdown dont like this being last thing    am feeling a bit better just have a stupid cough but DH has now come down with it and of course he has it so much worse   

sending everyone lots of


----------



## mwmm

Hi ladies,
thought i'd quickly check in to see how everyone is.
Lollie.......naughty girl for testing early,you must must must not read too much into the result,2 of my close friends that were ttc had the same thing happen to them,one didn't get a positive until the day after her test date,the other one a few days later,both had given up hope and were very upset,so,chin up and don't re test until your otd  

Lanta,i hope  you are as nervous as i am right now!!!I too keep trying to ignore any little twinges or symptoms,but it's so darn hard for us ladies,as it's all we have to give us some kind of hope.The worst thing is wanting to get excited,wanting to 'believe',but not allowing yourself to because,if you do,you're scared you'll fall apart all the more if the test is not good.........we all soooooooo deserve to get our BFP's,we really do.

Good luck to everyone else building up to FET,and on the 2ww,even if i don't get my BFP,i will find some comfort in seeing you wonderful ladies get yours.


----------



## lollipops

Fiona - apple. What a bitter sweet story honey.  
Thankyou for sharing your advice, and I will most definately take on board what you have said.
I am so sorry for what happened- you can't blame yourself. I am sure not taking a few drugs didn't lead to the m/c.
To get that BFP then have it taken away must be the hardest thing. I have alot of admiration for you to share your story to guide me.
Thankyou  

Sparkley One and Luckygirl- Am I right that your both sisters?! How lovely is that that you have eachother to really well and truly support eachother   Thankyou for you sharing your stories. Wow you mjust have been bowled over with shock when you took that 2nd test! sending you both    and   


PinkPixie- men and their 'man flu!'    Gets my goat. My Dh is a right one for laying it on thick! I have had a cough all through Tx, It won't go. DH caught a cold few days back- and he's apparently dying! Wish he could just get on with it!

Mwmm- thankyou for giving me some hope too- your all so lovely to me! Got me all welled up again. Today I am an emotional wreck!   I too find comfort in others getting there BFP- c'mon girls you can do it!


----------



## luckygirl

lolli, yes we are both sisters, i wish she would get pregnant more then me which is weird i know..she always looks after me and she is younger!

so emotional today too crying twice today already it must be the timing and drugs. 

fiona thanks for your story   luck   for you this time
mwmm you are so lovely too! you are right its so nice to see 3 ladies in a week bfp its so positive


----------



## lollipops

Arh Bless you both. I know its sad that you both have fertility Issues- but it must be so nice to have some-one so close to you who knows EXACTLY what you are going through. As,lets face it, its hard for people who don't understand to say the right things sometimes!


----------



## Memi

Hello ladies, may I join you?  I had ET on Saturday (18th) & my OTD is Tuesday 28th.  I had two blasts put back, one at 80% & one at 90%.

Struggling to feel positive this time round but trying my best as I do believe a positive attitude helps.

lollipops & M2M, really hope it`s a case of `too-early` for both of you


----------



## lollipops

MEMI!
Thankyou hun.
Welcome. Sound like you have a lovely pair with you. 
I have never heard of grading by %.
I have only heard of grading by numbers (ie-grade 1 /grade 2 etc)
But whichever way you look at it you have some great one's with you!
Lots of luck and all is crossed!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Memi - hello and welcome.  wish u positive result on your otd.

afm, had my 2nd scan today and my womb lining is 10.4 mm, im not sure if thats good number but my consultant said its good. I felt a bit disappointed coz its 9.2mm last friday and now 10.4mm, im a bit    coz i always had 11-12mm from the past cycles   .  anyway i met their limit that 10mm so will go ahead on friday not sure yet what time they will ring me tomorrow.  I hope my frosties will survive the thawing process and have a better embryo grade/quality this time. I must say im excited to have my ET and feel my 2 embies inside me   .  im trying to be more positive this time. i know i will still do early preg test   .  

Boakie - good luck on friday.

Pinkpixie - hope you and DH get well soon.
Lollipops & m2m - heres more       for you.
Luckygirl - thanks for the


----------



## Helen13

Hi all

lollipops and m2m I'm In agreement with everyone about testing too early! On my last cycle I had a blast on board and was told my otd was 9 days later. I tested 1 day early and got a bfn and was absolutely devastated and like you both it ruined my day (and I tried to keep it from my dp cos I knew he wouldn't have let me test early and then it all got too much and I burst into tears!) and then on my otd I got a bfp so it can happen!! 

Hi Memi and welcome to the board. Your blasts sound very good percentages so I hope you're pleased?! 

Sorry to hear about your previous miscarriage Fiona. On a positive note your lining sounds great - a lot better than mine! I'm really worried about my lining cos it was only 6mm yesterday and the consultant said it needs a minimum of 7mm for et but yours is a lot more than that! I've got another scan on Friday so hopefully it will be ok.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Helen xx


----------



## laurenelhall

M2M and anyone else that is having blast fet, here is what i found:

Embryo implantation after frozen blastocyst transfers (FET) can be slightly delayed compared to that seen with fresh blastocyst transfer. This is sometimes referred to as "late implantation", or delayed implantation.
However, the embryo implantation process is not different enough to warrant changing the timing of the blood pregnancy test. Frozen blastocyst transfers should have hatching and the beginning of implantation by about 1-3 days after the FET.

so dont worry you probably tested to early!

Hope this gives you some PMA!

Lauren x


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie, you checklist made me chuckle, glad the thaw is going well and good luck for friday

Lady stardust, I'm sure your consultant doesn't think your a difficult patient, let them earn their money, eh!

Lolli and M2M, so sorry for the distress that your feeling at the moment, but as everyone said, don't give up hope as there is still quite some time until OTD, hope your partners have given you big cuddles

Lucky girl, must be so nice for you and ur sister to have each other, and really understand what the other is going through

Fiona apple, ur story is really sad, having a missed miscarriage really scares me, I think you must go into the scan room feeling nervous, but on top of the world, then to hear such news must be devastating. Thanks for sharing with us. On a better note, I thought that ur lining sounds great, I'm sure mine was only around 9mm and I was quite pleased with that!

Pink pixie, sorry ur not feeling great with the caugh, made me chuckle about ur DH tho

Memi, hello and welcome! Sounds like u have two greats blasts on board, well done

Helen13, good luck for your next scan on friday, think thick!

laurenelhall, thanks for the blasto info in rekation to FET, very interesting

Lanta and mwmm, hope ur coping in the awful 2WW x

Hi to everyone else that I have missed, I'm on my phone!

AFM, OTD tomorrow, I obviously got a 'pregnant' result on monday with the clearblue digital, but still nervous about testing tomorrow and phoning in my official result, hoping its still showing a positive result and I can get a scan date confirmed, I have to call in after 3pm. Had a little bit more a very light bleeding earlier today and lots of AF pains, so I don't think I'll really believe it until I see a heartbeat, anyway, going to bed now because I'm shattered xx


----------



## Memi

lollipops - The percentages weren`t a grading as such, it was how much of the blastocyst had survived the though. So the 80% one had lost 20% of its cells. I should have explained better. Hope you`re feeling a bit more positive   

fiona-apple - Sounds like you`re lining is just fine    It`s got a whole day to get a bit thicker too.  Hope Friday goes really well   

Helen13 - Good luck for your scan on Friday, hope you`re lining has thickened to an acceptable level, if it`s 6mm already there`s no reason it shouldn`t be   

laurenelhall -    Hope you`re ok? have rad back a few pages & not sure what stage you`re at?

Rach_1985 - That`s great that you got a BFP on Monday, bleeding is so. so common. It`s mentioned in the letter my clinic hands out post-transfer. Hope to hear good new from you tomorrow


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

good evening all, 


Sorry for the delay in personals AGAIN! I've just managed to catch up to speed with the last 24-48 hours so will be back on form tomorrow. 
Just didnt want to read a run without sending big   and   to Lolli and M2M. Please, please try to stay   . I can only mirror what the others have said, in that it is still early and you are still PUPO. I'm just so so sorry that you are both feeling the way you do   . I confess that I began silently testing from day 5 post 5 day transfer and got BFN's until only a couple of days before OTD. Also, my result the day before otd was still very faint on the cheapo early test although normal on Clearblue. I agree that early testing is certainly not for everyone, I did it because I knew that I would not be able to cope with not knowing whichever outcome for the duration of the 2ww so for me it was the better option. 
Lauren - Thank for the info re: embryo's, thats very useful.   for a thick lining for you. 
Rach - good luck for tomorrow  
Fiona - Really sorry to that you had to go through what you did. I know its hard, but please dont blame youself in anyway  Good Luck for Friday  
Helen - Good luck with you scan  
Lanta - Hows it going?
Pinkpixie - Hope the cough improves, and your Dh with manflu! 
Memi - YAY...   Fancy seeing you here  I've sent you a post on the other thread! WELCOME
Boakie - Youe almost there, good luck for friday  


Lucky, lady stardust, Debbie i hope you are all well. Hi to anyone I've missed.....I'm sooo tired, I can hardly keep my eyes open now!


 


I'll be back....Fuzzi x


----------



## Rach_1985

Morning all,

Just to let you know, I did my clinics HPT just now and its still showing a BFP! Going to call them after 3pm this afternoon with the results and get my scan date. 
Going to see if they will also do any bloods to confirm that levels are still rising, because of the bleeding. I don't think they'll do them but if not I might see if I can get them done elsewhere because I don't think I can wait until the scan. I am happy, but still REALLY aware that lots can change, but I guess I should just enjoy that I am pregnant for a while 

Good luck for anyone else that might decide to test today

Speak later xx


----------



## lady stardust

Rach - so happy for you!!!!!! Hugs and hurrahs!!!!

Memi - welcome!

Sorry for not more personals - in a hurry - on my way to Germany. MIL birthday followed by ET. Packing and all that....

I don't know how much internet access I'll have, but I'll try to check in every now and again if pos. If not - if anyone else feels like updating the list - I could send you the text file in a pm. Or just copy from this post.

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9
mwmm - ET 16/9 - OTD ?
Memi - ET 18/9 - OTD 28/9
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10
Rosebud - ET 20/9

*Before ET * 

Lauren - ET 21/9
Impatient Lady - 22/9
Seachest - ET 24/9 or 25/9
Boakie - ET 24/9
Fiona - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 27/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude


----------



## impatientlady

hi, i had my transfer yesterday.  I wasnt feeling too positive when I left tho.  Just two of my embies survived and by day three they were only five and four cells.  The five cell had fragmented and was poor quality.  I'm feeling like it's all over already, but somewhere in the back of my mind I'm still pushing myself to rest and try to relax.


----------



## lollipops

_Goodmorning One and All-_

_Impaientlylady- Oh Honey! It's one thing after another Isn't it in this game._
_But they wouldn't have put your wee ones back if there wasn't a chance of success. I have read endless stories of ladies who have lower grade/cell embies on board and got BFP's, and ladies with high grade/cell embies ending up with BFN's. _
_Its just down to luck hun. And I am sure luck is on your side as your little embie's have fought hard to get on board 'the mothership' and the best place for them is with you. Thats where they will florish!  _

_Stardust- Safe travels to Germany. Keep us posted If and WHEN you can honey!  _

_Rach- wow, guess its a firm BFP then Honey!_
_I can imagine your feeling caustiously over the moon!_
_Well done chick! Have a safe and happy pregnancy!  _

_Fuzzi- Thankyou for your confession honey!  It feels better to know that your result changed form a BFN to a BFP!_
_Wow I just looked at what time you posted your msg  No wonder you said your tired! Jeez! Hope you had a nice sleep  _

_Memi- Thankyou for expalining the %'s to me! I can be a bit simple sometimes!  _
_But I do like it being done that way- my clinic have never expalined it that way. Its easier to understand._

_AFM- Well I was tempted again to test this morning to see if the result had changed-but I can't face staring at a BFN again. I have accepted the worst (maybe thats the way I can cope with it) I can't even talk to DH about it all. He came in after work last night and tried to discuss it all with me and I refused to talk about with him- why do I do that? I always push him away when I need him most!_
_I then get annoyed that we haven't spoke about it-  _
_I think I have just had enough to be honest. Being off work and sat at home is not good for your pma- at least next week I will be back at work. I just I am strong enough to not get upset by the pregnant ladies and little toddlers I have to work with  _


----------



## Lanta

Rach - Wow this definitely looks like the real thing! Congratulations!     .  You really must be so chuffed.  How is DH feeling?

Lolli - Glad you're sounding a bit better today.  Well done for steering clear of the poas.    will be proud of you.  Work will probably be a good distraction for you next week, like you I'm at home and too much time to analyse things!!

Lady Stardust - Good look with the ET and have fun at MIL party!

Impatient lady - Lolli is right about the embies... you just really never know.  The best thing is that they are back where they belong.   

Lucky girl and sparklyone - sorry to hear that you're both having to go through IVF being sisters, but how lovely to have each other for support.  It make such a huge difference having someone to talk to who understands what you're going through.

Fuzzi - blimey you are a night owl! 

Memi - Welcome! You're the same as me with 2 blasts on board.  Am I right in thinking your OTD is 10 DPT? If so I will definitely be testing early as I had ET on 17th and was told to wait 2 weeks.... fat chance!

Fiona - I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. But don't in any way blame yourself, stopping your meds for a few days won't have made any difference. Hopefully this time is your time x

mwmm - how are you? I know what you mean about reading into everything. I thought I had mild AF cramps the other night but absolutely nothing now - which of course then worries me that it hasn't worked!

Good luck for those doing ET tomorrow - Seachest, Boakie and Fiona I think?    for a good thaw and thick lining!!

Lauren - did you do ET on Tues... did it go OK?

AFM - I went round to see my friend yesterday.  She has a little baby girl who's only 4 weeks old - and she's an IVF baby.  Gives me faith that it does work! It took my friend a few goes but she got there eventually.  I was wondering how I'd feel holding a baby but I was fine, she was adorable... hopefully it will trigger baby hormones in me!!  Although it makes me realise what a huge responsibility it is which is a little scary.

Off for some retail therapy now whilst DH is away  

Lanta
x


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hello ladies, just want to let you know my ET is confirmed tomorrow 2pm. They will thaw 4 embryos and transfer the best 2 so im hoping this time will have good quality.  My embryo will be only consider day 2 when they transfer it i think!

Im also a bit down today coz spoke to my sister (finland) who just got preggy from her Fet last Aug 30 and she told me she rushed to hospital this morning due to heavy bleeding.  Baby still there but if the bleeding continue baby might go.  I know how she feel now and im really      everything will be fine.  We are both same case TTC for so long and this is her first time to get positive result so its really scary time for her.  Anyway i didnt share this to scare anyone here, i just want to feelings right now.

I will do personals later coz im in the middle of cleaning the house, change linens etc preparation for my 2 wks rest     .  

fiona


----------



## lollipops

_Fiona-    for your sister and her baby.  _


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Hello, 


Fiona - Good luck for ET tomorrow! Really sorry to hear about your sister,   that everything will be OK  
Lanta - Enjoy your shopping!
Rach - Congratulations    . Not sure if you already know, a private blood test cost appox £30-40 and you'll need to have at least 2-3 tests to give a good indication of progress. If you are still spotting, your GP should be able to refer you to an early pregnancy unit (most hospitals have one) and they can check them there! You do have to do whatever you feel you have to just to survive this agonysing wait....but to be honest, I think your right though...its time try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy  


Lolli - I'm sure getting out to work will do you the world of good.    I also work closely with young children and families so I understand how it can make you feel, but I felt like a new person when I went to work last week! I hope you can find the words to talk to your DH   , maybe writing it down? Oh, and I'm still shattered....ds had me up at 7am  


Impatientlady - Congratulations on being PUPO        I agree with lolli completely and they really wouldnt have put them back if they didnt have a chance  
LadyStardust - Wow, your finally off   Enjoy the party and      for your transfer  


Fuzzi


----------



## Seachest

Wow, I need to get on here more often. I am well behind again!!

Rach and Fuzzypeach - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! The BFP list is starting to look really good

To those on 2ww -        I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

To those about to transfer, I hope we can keep each other from peesticks and symptom spotting!!

AFM - ET will now be 28th (not 24th). Took my trigger shot on Tuesday so just going to enjoy this weekend before   sets in!!

Seachest xx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Seachest, thats brilliant news! Good luck for the 28th


----------



## fiona_apple28

Fuzzi-Peach - Good luck on your scan day. Im sure you cant wait to see the baby.
Seachest - Hope you have a nice weekend, any plans? Good luck on 28th ET

Lanta - hope you enjoy your retail therapy today.

Lollipops - 3 more days, im still hoping positive result for you. 

Impatientlady - congrats on being PUPO, enjoy the 2ww.

Ladystardust - Hope you enjoy MIL party and good luck on your ET. Hope you have a good internet connection there.

Rach - did your clinic offer blood test? Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy

Memi - wishing you positive result on your OTD.

Helen13 - Good luck on your ET, hope your lining will much thicker that time.

Hello to other ladies i miss. Heres for all of us!


----------



## Lanta

Hey ladies

just a quick note to say GOOD LUCK for those doing ET tomorrow! Less than one day and you'll be PUPO!!

Rach - any news on your scan date? And how about your weekend away with DH have you decided where you're going yet

Debs - not heard from you for a while. How did the blood test go today??

Lanta
x


----------



## Memi

Fuzzi-P - Hello you, I`ve only just said Goodbye on the other thread.  I`m doing the usual late-night catch up.  It`s quite reassuring to read you tested negative at 5 days post blast transfer, I`d pretty much figured it was game over. Still not feeling positive but definitely a bit better so thank you   

rach -             WooHoo that`s fab news rach, this thread does seem lucky so I think I`ll hang around. Sooo pleased you got your BFP today & hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy   

lady stardust - thank you for adding me to the list, Have a wonderful time in Germany & I hope your MIL`s birthday goes well   

impatientlady - Firstly congratulations on being PUPO. Try not to worry darling, it`s amazing what those little embies can do now they`re back in the Mothership, there`s no reason why they won`t regain those cells & continue to divide & grow. A bucketful of positivity for you       

lollipops - Didn`t think you were simple at all re. the gradings. I guess it`s just that different clinics do it different ways.  I know how you feel about facing another negative (I had one today), crosing everything for Sunday for you   

Lanta - Gosh, your clinic do expect you to wait a long time    You`ll have gone round the bend & back by then!  How lovely to cuddle your friend`s IVF baby.  My faith is restored every day when I look at my 16 month old. IVF is a modern miracle   

fiona-apple - Firstly I`m so sorry to hear about your sister, everything crossed that she & her baby are just fine & it`s an unexplained bleed. I will think of her in my prayers tonight.  Now you need to concentrate on your transfer tomorrow. Hope the thaw goes well & you return happily PUPO   

Seachest - Hope Tuesday goes very well, make sure you try & find time to relax until then   

AFM, I rather stupidly tested today & got a BFN. I`ve not been feeling very positive anyway so wasn`t surprised. But I`m only 5 days post blast transfer so there`s still a bit of hope. Just parying   

Night all XXX


----------



## fiona_apple28

Its 5am now im still awake! Had upset tummy last night from the prawn i ate in the evening. Pain started 1am then by 2am started to vomit coz i need to get rid of the toxins to make me feel a bit better. Back to bed and tried to rest after 2 hrs terrible pain strike again and the urge to vomit.  Oh my what a night! im so tired on the day of ET.


----------



## Lanta

Oh dear Fiona that's really not what you needed today, you must be so tired.  make sure you drink lots and lots of water to flush it all out your system. Then lie down and take it easy for the day. The tiredness won't affect the ET though as I'm sure most ladies have a sleepless night before ET with nerves.  

what time is ET?

sending you lots of    . Let us know how you get on later x

lanta
x

PS how is your sister today? I hope she's ok x


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie, fiona, good luck for transfer today!

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, will pop back on later.

AFM, Rang the clinic with my results yesterday afternoon. I told the nurse i have had a bit of bleeding for the last couple of days and she said to take it easy, rest up and not to go to work friday, then to give her a call on Monday to let her know how im feeling, if i have more bleeding then they might do some bloods. Unfortunately I do need to go to work today but I have managed to get a half day holiday.

Anyway, she said because i have tubal issues then they scan me earlier than normal, so my scan is in 2 weeks time on Thursday 7th October (I guess its as i am at an increased risk of ectopic). Im a bit concerned at how early it is, as i'll be approx 6w+4days and it might not show up a heartbeat so early, then i'll be even more worried, oh well, at least its not long to wait. sorry for having a bit of a moan, i should be so happy, I just daren't in case it gets taken away from me.

We tried to book a break to center parcs as a friend works there and gets cheap deals, but the only village available (on the deal) is 185 miles away, so we have decided to stay at home and me rest this weekend, then maybe go away in a few weeks tome, after the scan. 

Speak later, good luck to anyone that might test today xxx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all
Super quicky as in library with dd runing around refiling the books!

Had to check the thread! Updated list and best wishes to all.... 
mimi - much too early to test! Hang in there.

-----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Lollipops - ET 11/9 - OTD 26/9
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9
mwmm - ET 16/9 - OTD ?
Memi - ET 18/9 - OTD 28/9
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10
Rosebud - ET 20/9
Impatient Lady - 22/9

*Before ET * 

Seachest - ET 28/9
Boakie - ET 24/9
Fiona - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 27/9
Helen - ET 1/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude


----------



## mwmm

Hi ladies,
hope everyone is ok and all is well.
Rach,you must be over the moon with your bfp,hope you get your scan soon to put your mind at rest that you have a beautiful healthy bean on baord.

Fiona-Yay,the countdown to being puppo has arrived-Good luck today.

Lanta,not long to go now !!!

Hi to everyone else  

Well,i tested a day early,and i have a BFP!!!.......I was NOT expecting this at all,i am still in shock,......it's abit of a whirlwind of emotions right now,i'm over the moon,yet,frightened that i will miscarry again,plus,it's been 9 years of trying ttc now,and here i am,with a bfp,the fight is over.......it is the most bizzare feeling,i feel like i want to break down and cry,yet i can't,.........i'm so happy but so gaurded.Got to dash for now,but will log on again later
xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

rach congrats thats great news

Mwmm congrats to you as well this is turning into a really postive thread

fiona good luck for et how is your sis

lolli how are you doing have you managed to chat to DH?

hi to everyone else

xx
h


----------



## lollipops

*MWMM-* Thats brill news! Many many congrats hun. Try and enjoy this positive result! 

*Rach-*Well done- you made it! Officailly preggers! Wish you all the best! 

*Fiona-* Oh dear- that doenst sound nice  
Are u feeling ok now? All the best for ET. 

*Pinkpixie-*How are you my love?

*L.Stardust-*Thanks again for keeping us all up-to-date. Your a star!

*Lanta-* Hows you honey? That OTD is coming round soon! How you coping?

*HELLO TO EVERYONE i HAVE MISSED.HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL??*

*AFM-* I did have a quick chat to DH. I can tell he is worried about me. He doesn't want our life to revolve around constant tx's all the time . But we don't have a choice. If we want a baby this is how we have to do it. He knows this but he worries about me and how I will cope if it keeps not working.
My boss is also worrried about me starting back to work on Monday. She knows how difficult I found it after my failed Tx last time. But I have to get back to work. I have had 3 weeks off and the bills don't pay themselves! I think because I have tested early and got BFN It has given me time to accept it. It still hurts but I believe it has not worked- and I know the result won't change by sunday. So at least I have had some time to get my head round it and make other plans. I think I will have my follow up consutation asap and get my consultant to refer me to the NHS to get both my tubes removed. This saddens me but I know they don't work and are in a right old mess. I can't have them dwindling my chances of IVF working - which is what they are doing. They become filled with fluid and can run the risk of leaking, this means I don't stand a chance of embryo surviving in me. So its for the best if they went  
I am also at a higher risk of ectopic because of them. So I think I will go on the waiting list for them to be removed and then after that we will have another full go at IVF and hopefully get some to freeze too. It feels better to have a plan.


----------



## Helen13

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't posted recently, I was always on my phone so difficult to catch up with you all. 

Lollipops it's good that you have a back up plan but it's not over yet! Things can definately change by Sunday so please try to stay positive    I know it's nice to plan ahead though because somehow it softens the blow of bad news. 

Congratulations mwmm - this really is a good thread to be on and I hope it brings all of us good luck! I also know what you mean about not getting your hopes up too much because I had a missed miscarriage back in July and I think if it works for us this time, I won't be able to relax until the 12 week scan (actually I don't think I'll be able to relax until it's born!) 

Lady stardust - good luck for your et

Rach I think it's a good idea that you rest up at home too - you can always go away when you are feeling better and the bleeding has stopped. I hope you are doing ok - I can' imagine how worried you are right now. 

Fiona good luck for today, fill us in on how it went!

Everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok. 

AFM had another scan this morning and my lining is now 7.5mm so my et is scheduled for Tuesday 5 October which seems ages away (and also happens to be my dp's birthday!) I guess it gives me another week of going to the gym and trying to lose a bit of the weight I put on duing my last cycle! I can't wait to stop these tablets though because they are giving me such bad headaches. 

Anyway I am now chilling out at home because my boss said I didn't need to come back to work after my appointment - he can be nice sometimes!

Helen
xx


----------



## Mel35

Hi Ladies,

I would like to join you if that's ok. I would like to give everyone a huge  as I know how emotional is going through fertility treatment. Congrats to all the lucky ladies.
We had an IVF cycle in Mar-Apr. The whole cycle was so perfect and everyone kept on telling us how fantastic everything was (had 25 eggs, 17 fertilised, 14 blastocysts, 1 put back and 6 cultured to day 6 then were frozen down). I had a tummy ache straight after the ET and that carried on for days and days, sadly the treatment didn't work. This cycle everything went wrong from the beginning, I didn't down regulate, didn't feel well at all, lots of headaches, tummy ache. Yesterday we had our FET. 5 embryos had to be thawed in order to get two "good" ones to put back, so we only have 1 left on its own  . My husband being a little bit cynical asked if it is an option putting the two embryos back separately, perhaps that way there is more chance that one of them would get to the right place. They said nobody ever asked in the past so they are not very sure and when they put the first one in that may cause spasm and that wouldn't be very good for the second one. Then they decide to do a "test run" . We are not sure why it was needed as I had a test back in Mar then the ET in Apr and both were fine. When they tried to put the two embys back they couldn't because the test caused spasm, so embys had to go back in their tray while they got out a different catheter to use. I am now so paranoid that due to this cramping neither of the embys will survive or stick to the uterus (this was the reason they wouldn't recommend putting them in separately). We cannot afford a normal IVF so this was our 2nd and last chance. We have to test on 04 Oct and I've just been feeling so emotional ever since we left the hospital yesterday afternoon.

Has anyone experienced problems during ET or FET and still got a BFP?

xxx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Im back from my ET, had 2 embryo Grade 2 Day 2 (2's sounds nice, lucky number   ).  Now im PUPO   .  They thawed 4 embryo first then 2 didnt surive so they thawed another 2.  In the end 3 embryo are grade 2 and 1 didnt developed.  Im not sure how many cells are my beanies but i remember i had  one 7 cell but they didnt use it coz its too fast for a day 2 stage, so they choose the lower cell.  Im not much worried of the grade of my embryo coz i had 2 grade 2 on my last cycle and made me preggy. wish me loads of luck this time.

Tummy ache still here but much better now.

Mel35 - welcome to the thread.


----------



## lollipops

Fiona - Yay! well done. Enjoy that pupo feeling and glad all went smoothly. Put your feet up now  

Mel- hello and welcome!   
Hope your 2ww is a good one. Try not to worry to much. They have done whats best for you. Your now PUPO! Try and let nature do its thing now hun.


----------



## Mel35

Well done Fiona, you have 2 on board  . They didn't tell us what grade they are or how many cells only that they are nice ones. 

I have been worried about my bad period kind of pains so checked with the clinic if it is normal (as I said I had it last time as well and IVF didn't work). They said to phone back tomorrow if the pain doesn't get better.

Lollipops thanks for the kind words. How are you feeling hun? 

Btw what is pupo?
Mel x


----------



## Lanta

Fiona - congrats on being PUPO! glad everything went well for you today after your sleepless night.  When's your OTD?

mwmm - WOW!! another BFP.. that's brilliant   .  You must be so excited.  What made you test so early - do you have any symptoms?  You had your ET day before me as well which means I'll be tempted to test early too - I still have a week to go until my OTD. 

Mel - Welcome! Try not to worry about the ET, if something had of gone wrong they'd have said.  It sounds like you have 2 good embies on board so just sit back and let mother nature do it's thing (easier said that done i know) PUPO is pregnant until prooved otherwise... had to explain that to my DH the other night and he just thinks I'm crazy!!!

Lolli - how you holding up? I think it's great that you have a plan but please don't give up hope until OTD.  DH and I had a counselling session at the hospital during the last tx and the advice we got is that we should try to live in the present and focus on the current tx rather than make plans for if it fails.  I agree to a certain extent - but I do thing you need to be clear in your head what your next steps are 

Helen - glad you've got a date.  Are they thawing blasts? That'll be why Oct 5th seems ages away.  Well done on going to the gym, it's great for getting rid of nervous energy. 

Memi - That's very naughty... it's definitely too early to test   Hold out for a few more days or else we'll send the     round

Rach - hope you managed to chill out this afternoon.  Think you're doing the right thing going away after your scan.  you'll be able to relax and enjoy it more then. 

Boakie - any news on your ET??

Hi to others that I have missed. 

AFM Had a headache all day, so am hoping it's the progesterone and not AF on it's way which would be due this weekend   On the positive side am looking forward to seeing DH who's been working away all week   Sadly he's away next week too so we won't be together when I do my test  

Lanta
x


----------



## fiona_apple28

Lanta - My sister is ok now, bleeding stopped last night but still we don't really know whats going on till they do investigation on Monday. Thanks for asking. Sorry to hear about your headache I know its horrible to have one. Will keep my finger cross for you. 

Rach - Hope you still enjoy your weekend. Just enjoy the pregnancy don't think something is wrong coz the more you will be stressed. I know its easy to say but worth trying I think. 

Mwmm - congratulations im so happy for you. Don't think mc will happen again, im sure this is your time to be preggy.

Pinkpixie - my et went well and sis bleeding stopped so will just wait and see whats gonna happen later.

Lollipops - The fight is not over yet so stay positive. 

Helen13 - wow 7.5mm sounds good, it will thick more for sure before 5 oct. 

Mel35 - I wish you a positive result. It will happen.

To all of us here lots of         and            .

fiona.


----------



## Memi

Oooooh NOOOOOOO, I just typed a long reply with personals & lost it all   

fiona-apple - Hooray, congratulations on being PUPO    Sounds like you`ve got good embies on board. hope to hear happy news from you soon   

Lanta - Lots of `stay-away AF` vibes for you, have a lovely weekend with your H   

rach - It`s such a scary time but do allow yourself to celebrate & embrace your pregnancy. you should be able to see a heartbeat at 6+4. Here`s to a happy & healthy pregnancy   

lady stardust - My library trips are exactly the same!

mwmm -         YAAAAY, Congratuations, that`s FAB news. Try to enjoy the next few weeks.

pinkpixie   

lollipops -    this `game` is sooo hard & relentless, of course it takes over your life.  I so hope your test does turn positive by Sunday but I can really identify with you. Having an action plan is my coping mechanism. My tube (I`ve lost one) isrubbish too. hooray for modern science. My friend had hydrosalphinx, she had both tubes removed & now has IVF twins   

Helen13 - Sounds like your lining is coming on nicely & good to know you have an ET date. You can plan around it now.  What a great way to celebrate your H`s birthday.

Mel35 -    Hello & welcome. Sorry to hear about your story so far, no wonder you feel down. Just keep telling yourself your embies are in now, it`s amazing what can happen in there. Don`t give up hope   

AFM - Well, I had another negative test today so I`m pretty sure it hasn`t worked this time. Already starting to think about having another go, it`s my way of coping. I had a good, old cry tonight & it made me feel better getting it out. I realise how lucky I am to have my amazing little boy, I just want him to have a sibling for his sake.


----------



## mwmm

Hi Ladies,
lollipops,just one more day,i know you feel in your heart it hasn't worked because of the early test,but i am praying that you get the biggest suprise of your life when you test on your otd-Will be thinking about you xxx
Helen,5th of Oct for ET!!!!!Not long til you are puppo!!!!!!
Mel,i'm sure everything will be ok,hoping you get your bfp on your test date xxx
Memi,big hugs,when is your otd?-This ivf rollercoaster can be so emotionally draining,am thinking of you lots.
Lanta,not long now!!-I decided to test a day early because i wanted closure,i had convinced myself it hadn't worked,and just wanted to get the result confirmed,i nearly hit the floor when it was a bfp.Praying you get your bfp.
Hello and good luck to anyone i have missed xxx
I'm fine,did another test this morning and got another strong line,so,hoping that i will get to have a scan in a couple of weeks  when i call the clinic on monday,fingers crossed everything is,and will be ok.
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Guys,


Its a BFN for me. I know I am a day early but it was a first responce test and I knew that this time it hadn't worked.
I am OK. DH seems upset but I had cried all my tears a couple of days ago when I tested.
I think my hydro's may have had something to do with it, so its bye bye to my tubes I think. Hopefully not having them looming in the back -ground will mean we stand a better chance.
Wishing u all good look. And I truly hope you all get BFP on this thread. I will keep up with all your progress, u can't get rid of me yet!
Times a healer.x


----------



## Mel35

Hi Ladies,

It's a sunny day and I am feeling a bit more positive today. My awful tummy ache got much better today. Still have tiny aches but nothing like yesterday. I hardly ever take painkillers but yesterday I had to take paracetamol the pain was so bad. It felt like my tummy was expanding and stretching and was going to burst, then really sharp pains on the right. Today I am feeling ok, so fingers crossed. 

Lollipops - I feel for you  . During the last 2ww I did a sneaky early test and it was negative. I kept on telling myself it's still not the day they advised and perhaps the test is wrong. Of course deep down I knew it didn't work, but you always hope. Having read so many posts it seems that miracles do happen, so do the clinic's test tomorrow. Regarding yr tubes, Memi's comment is very positive, you can still have lovely babies without them.

Mwmm - Congrats! Well done so lovely to hear that it worked for you! Everything is and will be ok, just enjoy being pregnant. Thanks for the positive thoughts. Did you have a tummy ache after FET? 

Memi - thank you. I love yr picture, so cute.

Fiona - thank you. It is so lovely to have so much support on this site. How are you feeling, I just want to compare as our FET was only 1 day apart  

Lanta - I am sorry to hear about your headache. It must be from the drugs, I have been suffering from them this time round. Have a lovely weekend with your DH. 

Lots of    ,    and    to all of us.

Mel 
xxx


----------



## mwmm

Mel-tummy ache/cramps was one of the reasons i thought it was all over,i had this with my other bfp last cycle too,but i put the the other bfp cramps down to ohss because i couldn't even bend over properly with the pain-i started getting these cramps 36 hours after a 5 day transfer,so,i think it's a good sign.I always thought the theory of implantation cramping was not to be taken seriously,but,i am now a firm believer that they are a positive sign-Also been having headaches if that's any help,but,i had convinved myself that the headaches were down to lack o fluids,......as you can see,i'm a 'glass half empty', type of gal.


----------



## lady stardust

Lollipops - you are a special amazing lady. I am so sorry it didnt work this time. Take a break. Recouperate with DH. Love each other. I send you so much  . It is a crazy ride and it does become obsessive and I know how hard it can be. Thinking of you.

---

*2WW or pupo!* 
Luckygirl - ET 14/9 - OTD 26/9
Memi - ET 18/9 - OTD 28/9
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10
Rosebud - ET 20/9
Impatient Lady - 22/9
Mel35 - ET 23/9 - OTD 4/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 -

*Before ET * 
Boakie - ET 24/9
Lady S - ET 27/9
Seachest - ET 28/9
Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops


----------



## Mel35

mwmm, thanks for the reassurance, but my tummy ache started next day less then 24hrs after. As a matter of fact even after the FET I had it but wasn't as bad as yesterday. I am just telling myself that as they were put on ice on day 6 they were really ready to hatch and implant once they were in my cozy tummy  . I started to have breast tenderness now and that surely can't start this early. I was all positive in the morning and now starting to get feeling negative again. ARRRGH
x


----------



## M2M

I am so sorry Lollipops my dear.  I really hoped the result would change for you. Sending you all my love. I'm thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## Mel35

Hi M2M, just saw that we have the OTD on the same day. 
How are you doing?
Mel x


----------



## lollipops

Thankyou for all your support guys.

Means alot and I truly hope you all succeed!    

Memi- I know how you are feeling right now  
Try and keep the faith


----------



## Avon Queen

im so sorry


----------



## mwmm

lollipops,big hugs,i'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## Lanta

Lolli - I'm so sorry for you and DH.  I really hoped that the result would change. Sometimes life is so unfair, but I do believe things happen for a reason and your time WILL come. Take some time out and enjoy being you for a while. Have a few guilt free glasses of vino!  You have been brilliant over the last few weeks putting smiles on our faces and staying so positive. I really wish you the best of luck

take care    
lanta
x


----------



## Rach_1985

Lolli, really sorry you didn't get the result you wanted. Are you going to test tomorrow anyway? Must be a small consolation that you have plans for the future cycle xx


----------



## Helen13

Hi Everyone

Lolli - so sorry to hear you got a bfn on your test today but please test again tomorrow because miracles do happen... I really hope it works out for you and will be thinking of you tomorrow. Can I just say though that you have been amazing on this thread and have kept us all going.   

Memi I hope it's too early for you to test too and hope things will change. 

Mel35 welcome to the thread and I hope you are not going out of your mind too much?! It's horrible waiting until your otd isn't it because you are always symptom spotting! I am going to try and arrange lots of things to keep me busy on my wait otherwise it will do my head in! 

Fiona congratulations on being pupo! 

Lanta, yes they are thawing blasts so fingers crossed they thaw ok. I hope your headaches aren't too bad? I have had really bad headaches all day every day but think it's these progynova tablets. I am going to read the instructions later to see if I can take anything while I am on them. 

AFM just chilling out and hoping my headache will go soon as we're going to a wedding reception tongight. I must admit, I don't really want to go because it's just another reminder that our life has been on hold for 2 years and everyone else around me is getting married. The only thing that is keeping me going is hopefully this will work and then I can plan our wedding when I am on maternity leave!

Hi to anyone else I have missed and hope you are all having a good weekend.

Helen xx


----------



## luckygirl

lolli  so sorry had to sneak off to go online,       i so wanted you to be good -will you test tomorrow just in case with me?  wedding was nightmare i was tired and boated left embarrasingly early and felt sick all day today but could be tiredness. talk tomorrow


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Just a quick one from me, but I'll be back later...


Lolli, - I'm so so sorry   I desperately want this to be your turn. I know you're trying to move on...but without giving you false hope, you should still test tomorrow though  I can agree with Helen, in that you have been a strong pillar of support on this thread, thank you. We're all here whenever you need us xx
Memi - Hey...its still early    . Thinking of you  
MWMM - Congratulations, thats fantastic news    . So pleased for you.
Mel - Hello and Welcome    
Sending lots of       to all of you on   


 to all i've missed xx


AFM: no symptoms, hcg levels are good, now just waiting my first scan but no date yet!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Ladystardust - my OTD is 8 Oct.  

Lollipops - Im so sorry     

Mel35 - Im perfectly fine, i dont really feel anything at all, i dont know it thats normal.  Only thing is my right ovary had few hours twinges last night but i think that doesnt mean anything. 

afm, its my second day PUPO, didnt feel anything at all, i try not to think of it much coz it will drive me mad.  I hope my beanies are comfortable inside.  

hello to all .


----------



## luckygirl

hello ladies,

i woke up nice and early this morning and got a      its wonderful news for me and family so i am very pleased. fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks.

lolli- my heart goes out to you today, your time will come and being such a lovely little fighter you will get there x     fertility problem ladies always make the best mums they knew how lucky they are       and you will x   

this is the end of my fertility journey, either way this was my last attempt and to be honest its wonderful not to have to think about it anymore after 7 years. without going on this journey i may have taken too much for granted. love to my sister for all her support and our children will play together onedayx sparkly one    

ladies i pass all my good luck over to you         thank you for making it easier.


----------



## Mel35

Lollipops how are you doing hun? Xxx

Helen thank you – I can’t stop symptom spotting. How was the wedding reception? I hope you didn’t suffer with the headache during your night out.

Fuzzi – congratulations! It’s so lovely to hear that some of us are blessed with a positive result. 

Fiona – good luck hun. I wish I didn’t have any symptoms.

Did any of you lovely ladies had proper AF symptoms 2 days after 6 day blastocyst transfer and still got BFP previously? I mean breast tenderness, lower backache, period ache? I am feeling so upset, it feels history is repeating itself. I had the same during last ivf and it was a BFN. The only difference now is that I had a tiny spotting (brown) yesterday afternoon (2 day after et) which I was hoping to be implantation but then I read the hospital papers again which said that may happen after ET. And it was brown not  pink plus my breasts were tender before the spotting.  I wish I had no symptoms at all! Ah the other difference is that I am on the Progynova tablets, don't know if that would make any difference.
We were so positive during the first IVF. We had 6 balstocycts forzen down (on the day of transfer they told us we had 4, put one in then on day 6 they phoned us and said another 3 was cultured to day 6) and now we have 1 left, we so need this to work, this is our last chance, unless we win on the lottery. It's so unfair that each area gives you different chances. We could only have 1 on NHS. 

Anyways just feeling down after the AF symptoms. I keep my fingers crossed and    for everyone.

Mel xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

mel35 - af symptoms are a good sign...i had shoots down there ....too early for it to actually be af....you should feel some twinges and stuff if somethings happening, hope so chick xxx


----------



## Mel35

oh, thanks hun! I would be happy with tummy ache but not sure about breast tenderness. Why now, I have been on these tablets, passeries for a while so surely they don't cause it. Only AF would   .
Thanks so much Avon Queen for reassuring me. Your babies look so cute   
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

mel - thanks


----------



## Rosebud99

Congrats MWMM and luckygirl on your BFP's, this really is turning into positive thread.  I only get on-line every couple of days and when I do there seems to be so much happening.  You lot are very hard to keep up with....

Lolli,   this is such a tough journey but I echo what everyone else says to take some time out for yourself before you start tx again.  You've been so supportive to everyone on hear that it seems so unfair that this wasn't your turn for a BFP.  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend and enjoying the sunshine.

AFM, just counting down the days until the 4th of Oct when it's my OTD.  Haven't bought my HPT's yet as I know that I can't be trusted with them in the house, but suspect that if I make it to end of the week it will be a miracle.....

Take care all.


RXX


----------



## Mel35

Luckygirl 
x


----------



## fiona_apple28

luckygirl - congratulations im so happy for you! another positive  another hope for all of us here.


----------



## Mel35

just  noticed that my little congratulation figure didn't come up for you luckygirl. So I am just going to write it 
CONGRATULATIONS! 
X


----------



## Lanta

Luckygirl - Congratulations! Wow I really can't believe how many BFP's we've had on this thread.  I hope you have a happy and stress free 9 months! At least you know not drinking at the wedding on Friday was worth it now!!       

Lady Stardust - good luck with ET tomorrow.    they thaw and it all goes smoothly

Mel35 - I think your symptoms are a good sign, especially the spotting as it's surely too early at the moment for AF?  I really hope it works for you, it's so unfair that it's a post code lottery when it comes to getting NHS funding  

Fiona- Apple - I hope you're managing to chill out after your ET.  Are you back at work tomorrow

Rosebud - We'll have to send the    round! (although I can talk as am going to test early too!)

Fuzzi Peach - Good news on hcg levels.  Have you had no symptoms at all? I don't have any so have convinced myself that it hasn't work but am so hoping I'm wrong. 

mwmm - good to see the line is getting stronger! Let us know once you have your scan date

Helen - how was your wedding reception? Hope your headache went away.  Don't worry your time will come and you and DP will be walking down the isle  

Memi - don't give up hope... keep testing until OTD. Sending lots of    

Lolli - how are you feeling today? Did you manage to get out and have a couple of glasses of wine last night?

AFM - I've decided I'm going to test tomorrow as I'll be 10 DP 5DT so I figure I should get an accurate result.  I have no symptoms at all - other than headaches and tiredness but I think that's the progesterone supplements.  I'm at the point when I just want to know.  I've got my best friends wedding on Thurs and then am supposed to be going to India next weekend but have been holding off booking it (definitely not going if I'm pregnant!) - so if it's a BFN I can just focus on them.


----------



## Mel35

thanks Lanta. Good luck hun!
x


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Good afternoonall, 
Luckygirl - WOW..Congratulations        Wishing you a happy, healthy 8 months.


Lanta - Well done you for holding out until 10 days post transfer! As for my symptoms, I'm finding it hard to believe im actually pregnant. Its just soo different compared to my last bfp. i had a few aches after transfer and i'm feeling tired today, but with all the meds and a busy 15month old its hardley surprising! Sending you lots of      for testing tomorrow.


Mel - hold on in there  , I'm sure what you're experiencing is a good sign. As i just mentioned, my symptoms are completely different to my bfp before as i had sore boobs, cramps the lot..so you just never can tell.      this is your turn.
Memi - how are you today hun?   sending you more   
Fiona - Congrats on being PUPO   
Lolli - Thinking of you today  
Rosebud - Lots of     for you too
Ladysd - i hope you're enjoying yourself x


AFM; my level today was 4511 at 15dp 5dt. According to my immune blood results, the steroids seem to be doing the trick   and the drs are happy but they still want me to check my hcg again on thursday before they give me a date for a scan. I was convinced I had a chemical pregnancy yesterday due to the lack of symptoms so i'm thrilled with the blood result today. I just cant wait for my scan....so i can see it with my own eyes.  


Thinking of you all, including all ive missed   


fuzzi


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies.
Sorry for the late reply I have been digesting my feelings.
Thankyou for your lovely lovely words. I am OK (as best as can be)
And your all so lovely on here! I want to thankyou for your support and kindness.  

LuckyGirl!
WOW- You did it! All the very very best honey! CONGRATULATIONS!  

Fuzzi-
wow great blood levels! Really well done! yay!  

Lanta- I really hope if you test tomorrow you get the result you so wish for. I will keep my eyes open for your post.   

Rosebud- well done for keeping strong. Not long till the 4th! Almost there!   

Mel35- keep strong.Im sure its not AF.Hopefully just implantation bleeding!  

Fiona- hope your wee ones are snuggling in~!


----------



## boakie

well im bk from spain with a 5 day blast on brd bit low cos im not feeling very positive with just 1 embie but it was grade a no fragmentation but ive no symptomsx


----------



## lollipops

Boakie! wow! well done!
Where abouts in Spain did you have treatment and can I ask why you decided to go to Spain?
I only ask as I am thinking about treatment abroad myself.
Enjoy being PUPO!


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie don't feel low, I only had one blast transfered and I got my BFP xx


----------



## boakie

it was ceram marbella 4donor egg cos my ovaries never developed but only 1 survived but it was the best of the best they said at 5 days apart from v bloated period pains no symps can it work with 1? need positive newsxxps they want me 2 have the bld test mon 4th oct is that cos its a day 5 bcystx


----------



## lollipops

Boakie-Oh yes I know the Ceram, I use to live not Far from Marbella. Some of my family still live out there, so Its appealing for us to go over and do tx.
How many days did you have to spend out there in total?
Please don't worry about just having 1 put back! 
Loads and loads of people have got their BFP from 1! As a lady on my cycle board says - we are all concieved from 1 embryo. Its the minority that are twins,triplets etc.......but MOST of us are here because of us being 1 single embryo.
Just relax honey- you have done all you can do- so let that little one settle in!


----------



## Rosebud99

Lollipops, I've been having my treatment in Spain at Institute Marques and would be happy to answer any questions you have, so feel free to PM me.  

Boakie, congrats on being Pupo, as I've read many times on FF "it only takes one..."  A 5 day embie is great, mine were only 2 days and it looks like will be finding out about the same time.


----------



## boakie

i must say ceram r great and v professional if u need any contact details just let me know .marbella is lovely the clinic is movhng as they r doing v wellgot no syms still apart from very cold hands and feet?can any1 tell me if that test date of 4th oct seems right as day 5 embie was only put bk on fri xxx


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie I tested positive with a clearblue digital 10dp a 5dt, so 4th sounds ok to me. Good luck xx


----------



## pinkpixie

lolli am so sorry hun     this journey is so hard a girl i work with has had both her tubes removed and has a lovely little girl through ivf


luckygirl conratulations


fuzzi they sound very good levels   


boakie congrats on being PUPO


lanta good luck for tomorrow if you decide to test    


mel hi and welcome


hi to everyone on the 2ww how is everyone holding up


helen you have et the day before me


afm made a bit of an idiot of myself today went to friends christening thought i would be fine felt a bit of the odd one out as we were the only couple without kids went to say bye to by friend and ended up bursting into tears proper sobs    my friend was lovely just felt a bit of an idiot.  I dont to crying in front of people and dont tend to show people how hard this is and how much it effects me which is why you lovely ladies are such a god send   .  Hopefully i am all cried out now!!!




xx
h


----------



## luckygirl

Thank you,  still not quite believing till heartbeat  and i am not quite sure if i carry on the clexane.. i think i remember yes.. i have no more space on my tummy without bruises. think i will start on legs. 
mwmm so sorry I missed saying congratulations! I know you will worry over the next 3 months - you are so upbeat certainly not glass empty'' I am sure it should go alright, hope the clinic look after you and you will be finexx the battle is so nearly won!   
Lolli- brave little fighter... all a massive rush of emotion in a fairly short time span it's crazy. Take time and care x  
Fuzzi- cheers, crazy 15month year old boy I bet he's hectic. I am glad the blood test confirmed it all excellent! Really strong.  The immune stuff is good I am sure that's why I succeeded the last time. The steroids make you eat don't they? Or is that just me!
Lanta- fingers crossed good luck good luck- best friend's wedding oh my goodness you are going to need a bucket to cry into. And India too, you have loads to look forward to.  
Fiona- I so know how it feels when everything your sister goes through is an extension of how you feel- I so hope Monday will be okay.  
Mel35 thanks; my body went crazy as well, cramps, wind! Backache and strange pains in the right lower side too. My sister said it was the progesterone bloating and stretching us- I am sure it was not in my mind! Good luck  
Helen a wedding to look forward to as well, it's all positive luck your way.  
Rosebud - spain great, Europe has such a good rate, they work hard hours its more affordable- hopefully its sunny too!  
Boakie good strong blast,, only 1 has ever worked for me.. little em is strong. Fingers crossed.x  
pinkpixie- its good to let it out, lets blame the drugsx 

goodnight ladies.


----------



## Helen13

Hi ladies 

Hope you've all had a good weekend - it goes far too quick if you ask me! 

Lollipops just wanted to say sorry again that it didn't work out for you and I really hope it works out next time. Continue to stay strong with your dh even though it's easier said than done. 

Luckygirl congratulations!! I bet you're over the moon but I know what you mean about you not believing it until you see a heartbeat - we go through so many hurdles to get here that we always think it's too good to be true. I hope you don't have to wait too long til your scan - believe me that's the worse wait!!

Pinkpixie I nearly started crying just reading your post because I so know how you feel and that's why you ladies get me through each day. It's so heart wrenching (strong word I know!) to see others around us so happy and having their babies at the drop of a hat. What we go through is so so hard emotionally and physically and I don't know about you but I just want to cry and shout out to people 'if only you knew what we're going through'! It's so hard putting on a brave face to everyone especially when a lot of your friends have children. I am dreading the day my sister says she's pregnant - I will be happy for her but so sad for us...

Boakie congrats on being pupo! 

Lanta good luck on testing tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you.

Afm - the wedding reception was ok last night, headache wasn't too bad but just felt a bit emotional cos it's yet another reminder that our life has been on hold for 2 years. I'm finding it really hard to put on a brave face to people at the moment (cos not many people know about our treatment). My headaches have got worse and worse and I'm even starting to feel a bit sick (unless it's the cupcake I've just eaten..?!) I might have to call the clinic tomorrow cos I get a migraine everytime I take the progynova tablet. I'm also just feeling a bit sorry for myself today (if you can't tell from this post?!) cos I'm just fed up with the injections and drugs.

At least you all cheer me up on here so thank you all!! 

Helen xxx


----------



## Lanta

Pink pixie - Well done on even going to the christening, a lot of people I'm sure would have been unable to. it's so hard to keep our emotions under wraps when going through tx and so often we let down our guard when we least expect to. But it's good to have a cry and get it out of out system. And hopefully your friends will appreciate how much this means to you and be there to support you. Sending you lots of    and   .  

Helen - i'm really sorry to hear you're having a bad day and having horrible headaches.  Perhaps speak to your doc to see if they can change your medication or prescribe painkillers? Hopefully you'll get your BFP and then all the injections and pain will be worth it. Sending you lots of     and    too

one day everything we're going through will be worth it 

I'm getting nervous about tomorrow. I want to know the result for practical reasons this week but think on balance I'd prefer to stay PUPO. Other than a couple of blips I've felt quite positive over the last couple of weeks and am now dreading that coming to an end. But hopefully it won't


----------



## Memi

WOW Congratulations on the BFPs. Wonderful news for the thread.

Apologies for the lack of personals, I`m just off tomy clinic for Beta bloods. My H managed to smash one of my gestone bottles which means I`m short for tonight. As I need  another one they said  may as well have the bloods done today.


----------



## Lanta

Sadly it's a BFN for me. Obviously I'm gutted, but somehow because it was a natural cycle and I haven't had weeks of injections it seems easier to take than when the ICSI failed in July. Also seeing so many BFPs on this thread does give me faith that it will work one day.  I know I'm testing earlier than OTD but going on what a lot of other clinics seem to advise at 10dp 5dt it should be accurate. I will test again on Thurs before I get very drunk at my friends wedding but I don't really expect it to change. 

I haven't told DH yet as he had to go away with work again yesterday and is up against a tight deadline. I know he'll be upset so I don't want to distract him. We'd agreed I'd test on Weds so will tell him that evening

I'm trying to decide on next steps. Part of me would like to do another fresh cycle before Xmas. But I have a niggling feeling/worry that there is something in me that's preventing implantation. So perhaps I should get this checked out first. Has anyone had any tests done in this? I don't really know where to  start or the right questions to ask.

Sorry for the me post and starting the day with bad news. 
Lanta
x


----------



## lady stardust

at a train station in germany on my way to berlin. just tried to phone the clinic to see how the embroys are doing but they cant talk to me until 11.30 cause they are busy. feeling nervous and tense. looking forward to 3 pm. please  let at least one be ok!!!!


----------



## luckygirl

lanta- its not your fault! you did everything you are supposed to, we have no control over it.xxxx my sister is going through 'killer cell testing after her bfn's- she knows everything about it, super clever. alot of ladies find that there is a reason why very strong good embryos do not survive implantation, it explains alot. her name is sparklyone' xx big hug only difficulty is london is where they do it, doc tarinissi or doc d - i had immune drugs at argc x


----------



## boakie

lanta so sorry hun xxthinking of u dont give up hope. me not feeling v positive 2day keep thinking im not pregnant just want 2 cry


----------



## Rosebud99

Lanta, so sorry you didn't get your BFP this time.


----------



## Helen13

Oh Lanta I was really hoping it would work out for you. Bless you saying sorry for the 'me' post - god you shouldn't feel bad at all! 

I really hope you get the answers you are looking for should you have more tests etc. I don't know much about it but it's worth talking to your clinic to see what they say and to find out if there are any tests they can do for you. 

You seem so strong and so considerate to your husband by not telling him while he's away. You know where we are if you need us all.

Helen xx


----------



## mwmm

Lanta,.....sending some seriously big hugs your way,i'm so sorry....*huge hugs*

Boakie,i had 1 blast transferred last cycle and it also worked for me,i know lots of other ladies who have also ended up with a bfp from 1 blast,so,fingers crossed!

Luckygirl-yay!!!-i know what you mean about not believing it until you see the heartbeat though,i am trying so hard not to worry,but i am 'constantly' looking out for any changes,i am so scared,so,i too can't wait to get the first scan done.

Not alot to report from me.Taking it easy,trying not to stress too much.I called the clinic up this afternoon and left a message on their answerphone about booking up for a scan,so,am hoping they may get back to me within the next hour,or,tomorrow morning.We have only told my mum so far,due to my husband returing to work overseas on wednesday,she will be coming to the scan with me instead,....also,i accidently left one of my tests in my bedroom and my daughter confessed today that she spotted it,so,she also knows,...just want to keep it quiet until the 12 week scan-what are tthe odds of a 16 yr old teen keeping a secret?......hmmmm,....me thinks a few bribes are in order!

Hi and good luck to everyone else on the thread xxx


----------



## boakie

does any1 know if and when a blastocyst spilts to form twins?x


----------



## Seachest

Hello all

Lanta and lollipops I'm so sorry for your BFN   . Your time will come ladies   

Fiona - you are PUPO  ...I'll be joining you shortly. When is your OTD?

mwmm, fuzzi and luckygirl - CONGRATULATIONS to you both. You must be over the mooon right now. Enjoy it

I'm sure I have forgotten people so please forgive me. I'm sure this thread is the fastest on FF!! Thank you also for the 'good-luck' messages.

Well transfer is just around the corner for me. I should get a call around 9am to let us know when we can go in...providing the little blast survives the thaw   . I'm so so nervous. I'm looking forward to being PUPO (one step at a time!).

Good luck to all at which ever stage you are at

Seachest xxx

P.S. Boakie - identicle twins can form at a variety of stages (up to about 2 weeks I believe). Obviously the later it splits the more likely you are to have conjoined twins (extremely rare!).  The earlier it splits the more likely the babies are to have their own sac and placenta. Somewhere inbetween they will share a sac and placenta (this would be a higher risk pregnancy). Hope that helps


----------



## fiona_apple28

Lanta - sorry to hear about the negative result but your OTD is Oct 1.  i think its too early it might change in 4 days.


----------



## boakie

going mad mad mad just want 2 know did any1 get signs of a bfp ive only had mild cramps and feelin cold even put heating on today xx


----------



## Memi

Lanta - I`m so sorry darling    I`m praying for your miracle on Wednesday   

You are extremely brave not to tell your H.  Biggest hugs


----------



## Rach_1985

Lanta, so sorry for your news xxx

I'm not sure where u r based, but my clinic, CARE NOTTINGHAM has a consultant that specialises in immune issues, his name is doctor george (he has got a surname but everyone calls him doctor george) he is quite renowned in the immunology field and has got some amazing results where other clinics have failed. 
Generally he see's people after three failed attempts because he has a waiting list, but if you go on care bulletin board, there is an immunology forum where you could chat to other ladies. The link is below.

http://www.carefertility.com/ivf/viewforum.php?f=11

Whatever you decide I wish you the best of luck, and there is still a few days until OTD xx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## lollipops

Just a quick post as I have logged on before bed, but saw Lanta's news and wanted to send a big cyber hug and that its still not your otd yet. So don't loose all faith just yet. I know you feel its over,but just hang on hun.x


----------



## Lanta

hi ladies. Thank you so much for your support, this site really is a god send for keeping you sane & strong.  

Luckygirl & Rach - thanks for the tip about immune stuff.  I live in London but my dad lives near Nottingham so it'd be quite easy for me to get to see one of the immune specialists.  Have spent the last day researching it -and my word it's a whole other language! Am considering changing to ARGC as they have such good success rates but are SO SO expensive!!  How are you both feeling btw... still happy and excited I hope? Rach did you have a nice weekend with DH?

Lolli - I will do another test on Thurs just to be sure, obviously there's a little part of me that's hoping for a miracle.  How are you doing? Is it helping being back at work?

Lady Stardust - how did ET go yesterday?    they thawed ok

Seachest - good luck for today.  Not long to go and you'll be PUPO!!

Boakie - I don't think you'll get any symptoms this soon.  But slight cramping is normal at ET. And it can definitely work with one blast so    that it sticks

mwmm - good luck with bribing your DD!

Helen - how are you feeling? How are you headaches?

Hi to everyone else.... who is next for ET? We need Lady S and her list!!!

AFM DH asked last night if AF had turned up yet.  I said no and now wish I'd have told him about the test because I could hear in his voice that he's getting his hopes raised.   Will be brave and tell him tonight.  Just feel so bad because he's working long hours and is stuck in a hotel room somewhere and don't want him to feel sad on his own.   I'll see him tomorrow night though as we're heading up to Derbyshire for the wedding. Not sure what he'll think about my immune testing plans and moving to ARGC  

Lanta
x


----------



## luckygirl

hi Lanta,

just thought i would give you some info on argc, it is so different from my other local clinic and my first ivf- basically i had blood tests everyday for 2 weeks and he changed my drug amounts 3 times- the collection was done on a sunday morning in the early hours- he never closes. he put me on immune drugs in 2008 becasue there was a slight hint of endometriosis and mild crohns and he never takes chances- it is majorly like'.. rows and rows of women queueing to see him though. you have to be really aware that it is total dedication to the 8 week treatment though its majorly full on - it cost me £8000 and £10,000 when i got pregnant to cover the continuation of the drugs- i would advise you if you had 3 fails but its a big commitment. the immune testing and killer cells will cost my sister another 2k x  good luck. x


----------



## Lanta

Luckygirl - thanks heaps for the advice. £18k...blimey that it is a lot of money   We're lucky in that we can fund ourselves without getting into dire straits financially but like you say that is one hell of a commitment.  But I guess if he gets results then you have to balance that against several attempts at other clinics which would add up to the same amount...

I'm currently at Chelsea & Westminster and the staff there are absolutely lovely but they're quite inflexible with their monitoring... they only do scans 3 days a week and nothing at weekends other than ETs on Sat morning.  I often felt like they were flexing my tx to fit round their schedule rather than the optimal timing for my body...

I think immune testing is the way to go as a first stop.  If I get the all clear there then I'd feel less inclined to change hospital as I'd just have to accept I've fallen into the "bad luck so far" category.

All so time consuming....emotionally and physically


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

congrats to all the bfps and pupo ladies.

Lanta honey i'm heartbroken for you.  We're in a similar boat re immune testing except i had the level 1's done before the fet and was on some support meds but obviously not enough.  I'm in Ireland so options a bit different for me but I had looked at Dr Gorgy in London and ARGC.  If you choose Dr G he'll do all the testing for you but you can still cycle with a clinic closer to home if that suited.  Argc are certainly the rolls royce of treatment but their results speak for themselves.

I've changed to the only clinic in Ireland that do the full immunes the same as Dr G & ARGC for my next ivf and its going to cost me in the region of €10k including testing.  I'm going to do one cycle with them and fet if it doesn't work and i have frosties then if that fails i'll be off to ARGC - at the moment just can't justify the extra costs of having to move to the uk for 4 weeks on top of treatment.

As a starting point get the level 1's done with your gp and invest in Dr Beer's book 'is your body baby friendly' it goes through all the test and conditions and is really the ai bible - you'll get it on amzaon.  Other than that if i can help at all with teh testing etc give me a shout..

Ermi


----------



## Sparklyone

Hi Lanta and Ermitrude


Think my sister meant it went up to £10k (from £8k) as she got pg and had to carry on with the drugs and blood tests , not £18k - heart attack levels of cash that would be    .


I have had my level 1 tests done by my GP and am off to see Dr Gorgy on Monday for my level 2. My level 1's show I have sticky blood and will need clexane next time. That book is brilliant but a hard read for non medical people. There is a fab thread on immune faq on the diagnosis board- immunology written by Agate that goes through all the terminology etc as well as a list of indicators which help you to decide whether you should consider having the testing. It takes a while as it is a different language but you will get there. All the best girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lanta

I feel like I'm talking to the experts here!

Sparklyone - thanks for the clarification!!  £10k is still expensive but not quite a mortgage!! I read the FAQ section yesterday on immunes... and had brain ache at the end! There are so many different tests and conditions, it's really hard to get your head round it all.  Out of interest how long did you have to wait to get an appointment with Dr Gorgy?  It sounds like he is the man to see if you don't want to change clinics.  I really hope the appointment goes well next Monday and you get some answers/ explanations.

Ermi - Thanks so much for the advice.... I may be back with more questions when I have read the Dr Beer book!! (now ordered off Amazon).  I really wish you the best of luck with all your treatment. It sounds like you have a good plan and I think that's important to be able to move on and not dwell on the disappointment of a BFN.  I think as women we like to be in control of our bodies and I just don't want to be put in the "Unexplained fertility" bucket... there has to be a reason and in my mind all the immune stuff makes lots of sense.

Lanta
x


----------



## pinkpixie

lanta    i too have thought about looking at immune issues that book is ggod although isnt an easy read i think it is very easy for hospitals to say oh you are just unlucky but that doesnt help when you are th eone trying to get pregnant   .  Something i am doing different this time is taking baby asprin and also elimating all wheat from my diet (seem to have a slight intolerance to wheat) if this doesnt work dont know what next as we are NHS funded and they wont even consider immune problems.  I know some girls have manged to get their Type 1 tests done by GP and then if that flagged up paid for the Type 2 tests so it might be worth looking at that.

hi to everyone else and thanks for the kind words after the weekend they do help
xx
h


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - maybe its normal not to feel much at the moment coz its still early. Im sure you will get positive result with your blasto.  

Lanta - still    for postive resukt o your OTD.


afm, not feeling any symptoms yet, i feel really normal like not having tx.  I dont know if its normal!  Im thinking it might be too early to feel anything at the moment. My breast starting to fell a bit sore on the outer side part, i dont know if its just my imagination!   

heres                    to all of us!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklyone

Lanta-  he is v quick to get an appointment - literally within a week - I have waited a long time to organise mine as I wanted to have the money to do the tx soon after the tests so they are at there most relevant. I have heard he is v good and I cant wait to find out what is going on in my body. Now I have had level 1 done expecting consult and tests (can be done on the same day if you go mon-wed morning) will cost approx £1,700. I expect immune tx could cost anything from £1,000 to £5,000 on top of normal tx costs. So for ARGC looking at £15k. Will let you know how I get on xxx


ps Sorry for hijacking the thread - back to you FET ladies xxxx


----------



## Seachest

*the little fella made it* 

So here I am PUPO with frozen blast number one. Number two is still in deep freeze  . We are in shock as we had prepared ourselves for the worst. OTD is Thurs 7th October and I am feeling quite positive right now.

Lanta - I didn't realise you still had a few days to go for OTD. I hope that you have just tested too early     . My fingers are crossed for you

xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Seachest - congratulations on being PUPO.


----------



## boakie

congrats seachest fingers xxx i test monday!


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

AFM - Had 2 embies transfered yesterday. One 8 cell and one 6 cell - which the doc said were OK, but not great. So now all I can do is hope. OTD 11 Oct. I had an exhausing journey back and feel washed out from the travelling, the emotion, all the people at MIL 60th birthday weekend etc. Anyhow back home now and just gonna settle into 2 week wait.

Oh dear - tesco order here - no time for personals - but here is the list....

Lanta - maybe it will still come... Test on Thursday again.

---

*2WW or pupo!* 
Memi - ET 18/9 - OTD 28/9
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10
Rosebud - ET 20/9 - OTD 4/10
Mel35 - ET 23/9 - OTD 4/10
Boakie - - ET 24/9 - OTD 4/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9

*Before ET * 

Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?
Impatient Lady - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm - 
Lucky Girl

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops


----------



## Seachest

Thanks for the good wishes ladies

Thanks also for keeping the list up to date Lady Stardust. There are lots of us PUPO at the moment! I hope you can relax more now that you are home with your two little embies on board


----------



## Rosebud99

Congrats Seachest and lady stardust on being PUPO.  Enjoy the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Lanta

2 more PUPO ladies! Congrats Seachest and Lady Stardust... sending lots of    and    for the 2WW.

Memi - I see you were supposed to test today...any news?

Fiona - funny you say that about sore boobs at the side - I had exactly the same thing for a couple of nights and thought I was imagining it!

Pinkpixie - Glad you're feeling a bit better this week  

Hi to everyone else who is PUPO or waiting!

Well I told DH tonight about the BFN and he was so lovely and supportive.  He's agreed to do whatever immune tests I want and move to another clinic if needs be.  So I feel quite positive about things now, like we have a plan and we will definitely beat this IF thing one day.


----------



## Memi

Apologies for my incommunicado ... My H managed to smash one of the gestone bottles on Sunday night which meant I was short for last night. So, as I need to collect extra from the clinic yesterday morning, they said I might as well have the bloods done a day early. 

And I had HCG floating around in my blood   

The level was  quite low at 71 but I had repeats done this morning & it had almost doubled to 135.

I am in complete shock, after HPT negatives at the weekend I thought it was game over.

I`m still breastfeeding my 16 month old son & common opinion was that I should have stopped three months before treatment.  I`m so glad I didn`t


----------



## fiona_apple28

Memi - congratulations, another positive results anther hope for all of us.


----------



## lady stardust

memi - wow! Congratulations!!!  So many bfps!!! Wonderful news for you.


----------



## boakie

memi congrats hun,  I hope I follow on Monday  .  AFM  Today I am not feeling that positive got aches in my groin area tmi!  I just dont feel very positive today and feeling very low

Boakie


----------



## Rosebud99

Big congrats Memi, this thread really is bucking the statistical average.

Starting to feel the pressure for Monday and haven't even done a sneaky early test yet, which is a first time for me.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - for me i think its better you are feeling unusual that nothing means something is happenig there   .  I feel more stress if i dont feel any  .  when i had my postive before i got shooting pains on that part.  Stay positive im sure your blasto embryo is still there.  You dont know how i wish i had blasto too coz chance of getting positive is double.  smile and relax.


----------



## boakie

When do you test Fionapple? I have had stabbing pains down my left side within an hour after having ET,  No sore boobies though;(  

Any ideas what I can do to take my mind of this waiting game ?

My littke embie looked so pretty on the  screen I wanted to give it a name


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - my test day is 08Oct coz i have day 2 transfer.  I feel different on this FET, i dont really feel pain at all which is a bit alarming   .  Everyday wishing i will feel stabing pains etc to peace my mind its working   .  I didnt have much symtoms except 3 days ago my breast outer side part start to feel slightly sore ( i hope thats good sign).  Anyway its hard to tell coz we react differently.  My feeling this cycle is total opposite from my last tx, i had pains and headaches for 2wks.  You are very lucky you saw your embie on the screen!!!  i dont know why they didnt turn on the monitor when i had my ET.  I dont know too how to make my 2ww easy.  i dont work i stay at home all day with tv and computer so its really hard for me too.  I think i feel relax at the moment coz im only on my first wk wating maybe after this friday i will be feel the pressure and anxiety.


----------



## boakie

I couldnt believe how many cells there were inside it was amazing. do you feel bloated I am much more bloated this time round and have developed and almost duck like waddle quack quack lol!!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - im not sure if im bloated coz im always been rounded   .  I think im slighty bloated then the rest is fat   .  although lately im feeling slight shooting pain on my left back side, im not sure its that goods sign or sign of having UTI due to my pessaries   .  Its so nice that you saw your embies...  i wish i did too...


----------



## boakie

just had a short sharp stabbing pain down below, could that be the embie settling in it had embedded in now or is too latex


----------



## M2M

Boakie, did you have ET on 24th? If so then it could well be implantation! Fingers crossed.


----------



## boakie

what this late , Yep had et on 24th Sept with a 5 day blast can it survive this long in your womb without attaching  or could it have come away


----------



## M2M

Yep, implantation of blasts can take up to 5/6 days and frozen blasts are meant to be a bit slower anyway.


----------



## boakie

ooh right interesting !! I am hogging the board sorry !! I cant concentrate


----------



## M2M

I think we all feel like that (can't concentrate!) - it's so hard to think of anything else during this torturous wait!


----------



## Rosebud99

Yep, hard to concentrate on anything else........

Am supposed to be working but have instead spent ages on the boards and symptom spotting and checking to see if said symptoms mean anything.  Good thing I work for myself or I would have sacked me ages ago for lack of productivity.   

Has anyone of the BFP ladies had a few symptoms early on then they just seem to disappear?  Come on girls give me some hope...


----------



## boakie

really luck bloated n cramps cud that b meds n little embie embeddin itself inx


----------



## Lanta

Memi - congratulations! You must be so happy!  

I still can't believe how many BFPS there have been on this thread... good luck to everyone else who is PUPO!

Rosebud - well done on staying away from the pee sticks! Although I'm not happy to have a BFN I am pleased not to be symptom spotting anymore.. it really is so exhausting

Lanta
x


----------



## Seachest

Wow this thread is pretty lucky compared to most!!! Congratulations Memi


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all.

Lanta - are you really sure about the bfn? Will you test tomorrow? Friday? One one hand I want to stay - it aint over till OTD day - but also, I know that feeling when you just know that AF is on her way and that it hasn't worked. Glad that DH was supportive and that you guys have a plan. Good luck anyway - with the test and with any feelings that come up. I'm not moving you from the pupo list until your OTD on Friday!

Rosebud - symptom spotting is so had. What you felt the last few days may or may not have been preg symptons - so they not being there might not mean anything. When I was preg I didn't feel anything until about week 8.

M2M - do you mean the implantation is 5 days after the et - i.e. day 10 of embies life? BTW - which one is you in the picture? Not long to go till you can test....

Boakie - good luck with the waiting - not long to go now. I saw my embies - but not close up enough to see actual cells - just an image of them going in. Looked good though. Strange. Hope your day went better and that you have some plans for the weekend so you don't go crazy waiting for monday.

Memi - will you continue breastfeeding? I stopped with DD when I wanted to go for FET. Breastfeeding and being pregnant must be exhausing - but I feel a bit sad that I stopped with DD sometimes. You can't go back once its done  But we still have lots of nice cuddles 

Fiona - I think it is normal to feel normal - if you know what I mean. Good luck with the wait!

AFM - OK. Tired. Busy at least so that helps with the thought that I am only 2 days into the 2ww. I injected a hCG shot yesterday and today it has become a bit red and sore around the area. I hope it is not going to turn into some horrible infection, reaction thing. I will see how it is tomorrow morning before calling the doc. Somehow don't feel that hopeful about this cycle - party as the doc said the embies weren't great and also due to bfn last time - it make you kind of expect it a bit. Got 4 more embies in the freezer though... We'll see...

Night all.

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Lanta - ET 17/9 - OTD 1/10
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10
Rosebud - ET 20/9 - OTD 4/10
Mel35 - ET 23/9 - OTD 4/10
Boakie - - ET 24/9 - OTD 4/10
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9

*Before ET * 
Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm
Lucky Girl
Memi

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops


----------



## fiona_apple28

Lady stardust - thanks for telling me im normal!   May i ask what is hCG injection you have? what is for for? im on medicate fet having progynova tablets only and cyclogest pessaries.

I love this thread coz full of positive vibes.  
Heres more to all of us...


----------



## M2M

lady stardust said:


> M2M - do you mean the implantation is 5 days after the et - i.e. day 10 of embies life? BTW - which one is you in the picture? Not long to go till you can test....


What I read was that implantation (for blasts) tends to occur between Days 1-5 after transfer, so between Days 6-10 of the embryo's life.  Obviously for a 3-day transfer it would be between Days 3-7 after transfer - and apparently frozen embryos/blasts are a bit slower.

I'm the blonde one in the pic!


----------



## Lanta

Ladystardust - yes unfortunately a BFN for me as AF has turned up

Off to my best friends wedding today.  Picking her up shortly armed with a bottle of champagne to steady her nerves and help me get over my disappointment

Hope everyone is doing ok

Talk later...

Lanta
x


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Ladystardust, my OTD is 8th of October.  Ages away!


----------



## lady stardust

Lanta - I'm so sorry darling.   
Hope you can enjoy the wedding a bit... The champers is a very good idea!

---

*2WW or pupo!* 
M2M - ET 17/9 - OTD 4/10
Rosebud - ET 20/9 - OTD 4/10
Mel35 - ET 23/9 - OTD 4/10
Boakie - - ET 24/9 - OTD 4/10
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10

*Before ET * 
Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm
Lucky Girl
Memi

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta


----------



## boakie

Hi ladies , blesss can you help me I am really concerned I seem to be getting alot of cramp sessions down below and I have totally convinced myself that something bad has happened to my little embiex


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - maybe its just hormones doing all the cramps down there.  just remember you had manage to get pregnant on your last tx so you had more chance to have the same result.  If you cant bare the pains you shold ask call your clinic to give you peace of mind.  

Lanta - im so sorry     

Impatient lady - we have the same OTD


----------



## boakie

I am going to wait have booked my appointment for 8.45 on Monday for my blood test I am going to stand there and demand I have my results back asap 

lanta I am sorry hun big hugxxxxxxxxxx

Love to allxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientlady

Fiona - yes we do   

Was yours a 5dt, mine was a 3dt.


----------



## Rosebud99

Lanta


----------



## fiona_apple28

impatientlady - mine is day 2


----------



## impatientlady

Wow two day? My test date seems to be too long. Trying to convince DH that testing on the 6th will get the same result but he's not convinced and getting quite annoyed at me for not just waiting another 2 days.  The 6th would be 14 dp 3dt.


----------



## fiona_apple28

impatientlady - yes my embryo is day 2 when i have my ET.  they freeze it on its day 1 due to OHSS.  I know what you mean about testing early, i will test early too maybe on Monday.  Do you have any signs this time?  i dont have much only feeling sore on the outerside of breast and slight shooting pain on left lower back same spot everytime i feel it.  now im feeling scared coz i passed the first wk of waiting, next wk will be more sleeples nights to me   .


----------



## impatientlady

My first week felt easy, but now I'm sure the next week will drag. I have absolutley no symptoms and not feeling too positive about that.  Mine were frozen day 1 due to OHSS too, all twelve of them.  I expect that sore breasts should be a sign for me because they always cause me bother when AF is around, but nope I have nothing.  Maybe the drugs have something to do with that, who knows.


----------



## fiona_apple28

impatientlady - wow we are same   . i feel always upset stomach due to progynova!


----------



## Rach_1985

Just wanted to send lots of       to lanta. sorry you didn't get the result you wanted and so deserve. keep strong and I   that you're time will come soon xx

hope everyone else is doing OK? There are quite a lot of ladies with OTD on Monday, fingers crossed for you.

I have my scan next week on Thursday, when I'll be 6w4d, so getting really nervous about it, its such an emotional rollercoater, but it'll all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## pinkpixie

lanta    


rachel good luck for your scan


finoa boakie and impatient lady hope you arent going too insane in the 2ww its so hard not to symptom spot.  Loads of people have few or no symptoms and then go on to have a BFP


stardust how are u


hi to everyone else


afm have my scan today and then if everything is ok with my linning should be having et on wed   


xx
h


----------



## boakie

testin mon with bld test had my 5 day blast put bk lst fri does any1 else think this 2 early feel very emotional xx developing blue visable veins around boobies wondered if thats anythingxx


----------



## Helen13

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL and not posted for a few days, I have been reading all your posts.

Firstly sorry to hear your news lanta. I admire how strong you're being. Is your dh back now? I hope you manage to get through it together.

Boakie when I had a blast transferred last time I tested after 9 days so your blood test on Monday will be about right. Good luck! 

Pinkpixie your et is the day after mine! Good luck for your scan today! 

Lucky girl congratulations on your bfp! Wow this thread seems to be quite lucky so far so I'm feeling the pressure big time! 

Impatientlady I hope you're ok today and not analysing your symptoms too
much - it's horrible isn't it! 

Rach good luck for your scan next Thursday - gosh that's come round quick (prob not for you!)

Afm - headaches have only just stopped. I had to have the day off work on Monday cos they were so bad! It's def a side affect of the progynova tablets. Got my et on Tuesday which is my dp's birthday so fingers crossed it will be a lucky omen!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Pink Pixie - how did the scan go? Hope it is all OK you will do ET on Wednesday. 

Boakie - it is as if you are 14 or 15 days past ovulation - so that OTD is right. The veins sound like a good sign to me! How is the cramping?

Helen - glad you are feeling better. Lets hope for good birthday luck on Tuesday...

Rach - hope things OK with DH and you can enjoy this together.

Lanta - have you started looking at the clinics recommended on this thread?

Impatient Lady - 14dp3dt sounds fine to test to me. I never wait that long! You living up to your name!

AFM - I am OK. Had to do a bit of moving furniture and cleaning floors today (not my own - sort of work thing) so lets hope I didn't overdo it. Can't stop symptom spotting in both directions. Sometimes it feels like AF is brewing and sometimes I get sensitive boobs and think - great! I am very tired which might be a good sign! But really I know it is all too early to tell anything and I am just looking for anything. I'm only 4dp4dt, so it is very early. So far the wait has been OK - and I have two birthday dos this weekend - so that will help pass the time, but I think next week will be hard. If I have my usual cycle AF would be due on Wednesday - so I thinking that by Tuesday or so I will be able to tell if she is on her way or not.... Anything to not think that I have to wait until a week on Monday! I'm starting to want it a lot. I met a friend for tea who is preggers with her second. Her DS same age as DD. I felt excited for her and a bit jealous... Fiona - tbh I am not totally sure what the hCG shot was for. When I asked he said 'to support the pregnancy'. The first hCG is a trigger shot to make you ovulate at a certain time, then the second is I guess to boost the preg hormones so that all that womb lining stuff gets going I guess. I often feel that I would like to understand more about why the do certain things.... 

OK - night all. Early night for me.


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Good Evening Ladies, 


Sorry Ive haven't posted for a while, although I have been lurking late at night! I have missed so much....and this thread is very fast!


Lanta - I'm so so sorry about your negative cycle....Its just so unfair. I hope that your friends wedding was a little distracting for you, even if only for a few hours.    
As for clinics, we were not accepted for NHS treatment because my DH has a son, (who's 21yrs, never lived with his dad AND I'm not even old enough to be his mother AND after 13 years of working for the NHS myself  ). I had a few investigations done via the NHS before knowing that ivf/icsi was our only option. We were fortunate enough to be able to pay for our 1st IVF cycle, but when it ended in a chemical pg, like you had to plan the next step. We chose to change clinics, as I felt that I needed the extra investigations and monitoring which i knew we would get at the ARGC. We compared the cost of having treatment at the ARGC to the cost of having further treatment if we stayed where we were. At the time our first clinic offered 3 treatments within 1 year for £5000 (not including drugs). It was very tempting, but felt like too much of a gamble and we both decided that we didn't want to spend £££ on failed cycles then end up at the ARGC anyway. I am so pleased we changed, obviously due to our ds and recent bfp, but also just know more about my own fertility issues and to be advised by experts who are truly commited and believe in what they do. We spent about £6500 at the first clinic, £13k for our first fresh cycle at the ARGC (including immune tests, hysteroscopy and IVIg), and £2500 on this FET at the ARGC to date. Only God knows where the money came from, because if we knew we had to spend that amount to start a family we would think it were impossible, I suppose we just had to manage. I know we have a very positive story to tell and so many others are still chasing their dream, but miracles can happen. You are so lucky to have a very supportive and understanding DH and i wish you both well in whatever you decide. Sending you lots of    for you next go    ps. i agree, the DR Beer book is a good read and intro re: immune issues. 
Ladystardust, MTM, Rosebud, Mel, Boakie, Seachest, Fiona, Impatientlady just want to send lots of     to all of you PUPO ladies. There are so many
names on the list now and its VERY exciting.    The symptom checking drove me bananas too. As you know, I tested early and got a bfn, I had totally written the whole thing off and had even come to terms with it, then got a bfp a few days before test day. I had little to no symptoms especially compared to my fresh cycle bfp's. I had a few mild dull aches/cramps the first few days after transfer (which I thought was strange because I had lots of cramps and very sore boobs with my other BFP's) No sore boobs to date, only just starting to feel ever so slightly nauseous with a weird taste in my mouth. Other explainable symptoms such as thirst - due to steroids, tiredness - I've been very busy, needing to pee - drinking lots because I'm thirsty! So, its just so difficult to know isn't it? Best bet is to stay   , easy said than done i know  
BFP ladies   - I hope you are all well. Ooo, Debbie, just realised your scan is on Monday   .
Congratulations Memi & Luckygirl              SO happy for you both   . How are you feeling?
Pinkpixie & Helen -  YAY  for ET next week.....so, this time next week you'll be officially PUPO  (better eat prawns, nuts and blue cheese this weekend, cuz you wont be eating those for the next 8 months)  
 Ermi, Lolli, Still a mum and anyone else Ive missed.
AFM: I've had such a busy week, I went away for a few days to attend my uncles funeral, then straight back to work midweek  . I feel absolutely shattered now and I'm also coming down with a cold so I'm just feeling rotten at the moment! (Sorry or the moan). My hcg levels where checked yesterday and the clinic say they are happy with it, so I'm relieved and grateful about that. Also, the steroids seem to be doing their job and have dampened my immune system nicely. I still have no scan date yet, but I 'm hoping it will be next week. My clinic want me back in on Monday to check my levels again  .
I hope you all have restful weekend, Fuzzi x


----------



## M2M

Just to let you all know that I tested this morning and it was another    for me. I am completely and utterly crushed. I don't think I'm going to  be able to handle coming on this thread again for a while so I'm going to gracefully bow out. Let me just take this opportunity to thank you all for the support and to wish those still to test all the luck in the world.


----------



## fiona_apple28

M2M - sorry to hear the news    


afm, had no internet service from 10pm thursday till 8am today! i almost die   !!!!  thanks god its back...  i can live normal again.  im on my second wk of 2ww i find it very difficult to sleep (anxiety).  My breast still feeling sore nothing change, no other symptoms spotted! i need      and


----------



## lady stardust

Dear M2M
I'm so so sorry. I can hear how devastated you sound. My heart goes out to you. I so hope and pray you get your little baby one day. Don't give up. Take some time out. Recuperate with DP. I don't know what else to say expect for I am very very sorry and I wish you all the best. Sending you big hugs   and wishes.

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Rosebud - ET 20/9 - OTD 4/10
Mel35 - ET 23/9 - OTD 4/10
Boakie - - ET 24/9 - OTD 4/10
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10

*Before ET * 
Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm
Lucky Girl
Memi

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M


----------



## boakie

m2m i am so sorry i am sending u a big hug thinking of u xxi test mon i am so scared about it this will prob b my last chance still no symptoms boobs are not sore so i really think its a negative 4 me xx


----------



## Mel35

Hi Ladies,

I have been so busy at work plus so upset as I have proper AF symptoms now, that I haven't felt like writing but have been reading your posts ladies   .

Lanta, I am so sorry hun   . It will happen next time!  

I am so happy for you ladies with BFP results, fantastic news  .

Boakie –I had sore boobs last time and it was a BFN. I have them now as well so I think it will be a BFN this time round too. So if you don’t have sore boobs you still could get BFP. Don’t worry hun. It really seems like everyone is having different symptoms, not to mention they are different during different cycles too, so don’t give up hope!  

Lady Stardust – Thank you so much for keeping up the records   . Enjoy the birthday dos this weekend.

Fiona, Impatientlady, Rosebud  –   . I know it is easier said then done

M2M – it could be still early, hopefully this result will change on Monday   ,   .

Fuzzi – thank you for your kind words. I hope you are feeling well and congratulations    x
Helen – good luck for Tue

Pinkpixie – I hope you are having your et on Wed. 

Rach – OMG it is so exciting. Everything will be fine.   

Memi – congratulations   

Sorry if I missed out anyone, probably I have as I haven't written anything for a while. x  

I am having the same symptoms as the first time (except the lower backache that lasted two days and some shooting pain down there 2 days after ET this time round) so I am feeling very sad but still hopeful. Since Thursday I had some light brown discharge only tiny amount, which can't be implantation anymore, it can only mean AF is on its way. My boobs are still painful and the cramps haven't really stopped since ET, but no more lower backache. 

This journey is so hard! 
Mel xxx


----------



## M2M

Mel35 said:


> M2M - it could be still early, hopefully this result will change on Monday  ,  .


I appreciate you're trying to give me hope but sadly the result will not change now - my embies would've been 20 days old today - most clinics ask you to test at 15/16 days so my OTD is irrelevant really (my clinic are just seriously OTT with their dates for some reason, everyone has told me so... we get a 3WW instead of a 2WW, madness). The result won't change by Monday sadly.

Stay hopeful Mel. Same goes for the rest of you. I think I definitely need to take some time away from FF (it's hard though... this place is like my second home). Stay strong all of you and  for those who need them. We will all get there eventually I am sure. xxx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all. 
I've become incredibly tired, thirsty and need to pee a lot. I have convinced myself it is cause I am preg. I am a bit worried I am setting myself up for a fall. I have somehow decided it is so. But the truth is I am often extremely tired, and maybe I am often thirsty too...  A week seems like a REALLY long time.


----------



## Rosebud99

M2M completely understand how you're feeling, also tested today on a first response and got a BFN, so not holding out much hope for Monday.  Have been very down today and told DH that I can't talk about this rationally this weekend....  Am going to have a glass of red wine tonight with dinner and try to focus on the future and the next FET for Nov....  First thing I might do is take the dog for a walk and try to clear my head.


----------



## Helen13

Hi All

M2M I am so sorry it didn't work out for you, I hope it all works out for you next time. xx

Rosebud99 it really isn't over yet! I tested 1 day before and got a bfn and then on test day I got a bfp so it can happen! I understand you're feeling a bit down but things can change so go easy on the wine!! (I mean that in a nice way and not a preaching way!) 

Lady stardust I hope you are doing ok. It is so hard on the 2 week wait and I am dreading having to wait after my et on Tuesday. I know it's difficult but are there things you can do to take your mind off it? I am going to try and plan lots of things so that I am not constantly symptom spotting! 

Mel35 hope you are doing ok today.

Everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend. 

AFM, nothing new with me. Dreading the call on Monday to say whether my embryo has made it through the thaw/time of transfer. Also my dp has been really down this week\weekend bless him cos it's all getting to him. It makes me so sad for him cos at least I have all you ladies to get me through and I can talk to my friends about it (the ones who know!) but he doesn't really have anyone to talk to apart from me. It doesn't help that he is quite pessimistic so I have to stay the strong positive one! I keep telling him that as long as we communicate and stick together cos I don't want this to affect our relationship. 

Do any of your husbands/partners get down and depressed about it all? 

Hopefully once we know what time the et is on Tuesday I can then plan some nice birthday treats for him like breakfast in bed, going out for lunch and dinner and possibly a little cupcake from somewhere! - Yes I do love my food if that's what you're thinking! 

Anyway have a good evening. Think we are going to the cinema tonight but all I want to do is chill out and watch x factor!!

Helen xx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Helen13,

My DH is positive all of the time which is of course helpful but sometimes it would be nice to see maybe a wee bit more realism.  The downside is that when I have a down day his response is to apologize for putting me in this position - as if he chose this!  It's difficult but the only way to get through it is just to be open and honest through it and explain why you feel what you feel etc.  

Today I've been having mild episodes of cramping and then nothing at all for an hour or so before it starts again.  I mean really mild and sometimes wonder if I'm imagining this just because I'm thinking about that area of my body.  Has anyone else had this?  Midday today it was like AF feelings but as I'm on a medicated FET I won't get AF until I stop taking the drugs.

This evening my mums dog managed to go for a little walk of her own and there was a panic that she had gone missing.  I rushed off to go looking for her and hope I haven't over done the exercise and ruined any chances I had of my little  4 cell from sticking around. 

Hoping everyone is well and coping better than I am.  Yes, I'm living up to my name - 10 days past 3dt and so far not cracked and tested!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Impatientlady - i know what you mean about imagining sometimes. I have mild pains on my left lower back side in exactly same area everytime i feel it but sometimes i think im just imagining it  .  

afm, I dont have bad cramps at all, had few shooting pains on left ovary this morning (just few minutes) and still breast is very tender as if it will explode due AF.  I cant hold on to my breast changes coz it might be side effect of the progynova.  I will be brave tomorrow, DP bought cheap test kit today so will do my first test tomorrow morning wish me luck.  I feel that its too early for me specially i had day 2 transfer so I will reserve my clearblue test kit on my OTD for confirmation.


----------



## Lanta

Hi everyone

M2M - I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  Sadly we can all appreciate how upsetting it is and just    that next time is your time.  Take some time out with your DP to be upset and then try and focus on the good things you have together

Rosebud - I really hope your result does change as you hear of so many times that it does.  But I also know that sometimes you just "know" it hasn't worked.  I think us ladies are probably all far more in tune with our bodies than most of the female population! At least you still have some frosties so you can get your head together this weekend and then start thinking ahead to Nov

Fuzzi-Peach - thanks for your advice on the ARGC.  The more I read and hear I am pretty convinced it's the right choice.  I applied for the registration forms the other day when I was up in Derbyshire and they were here today when I got back.  So I'm going to send them off straight away! Today's the first time DH and I have had some time together on our own since the BFN. And exactly like last time tx failed we argued over something silly and then both got upset (well me mainly) because really we're upset about the FET not working and not what we were bickering over. So Helen in answer to your question - yes my DH definitely gets down about it.  He admitted today to feeling upset at the wedding on Thurs because he was sat opposite this bloke who was bouncing his 12wk old daughter on his knee - my DH asked if that was every going to be him   It's hard for them because they only really have us to talk to about it whereas we have FF and our friends.  I found a thread on here set up by a bloke who's wife was going through IVF and I thought I might tell my DH to read it...

Impatient Lady - I'm sure you haven't overdone it...so try not to worry.  And well done on staying away from the pee sticks!

Ladystardust - I think the second week is always the hardest.  You want everything to be a sign and then worry if you don't feel anything.  Try and plan a few things to take your mind off it if you can

Mel - I hope your spotting is just implanation bleeding.  Plenty of people get it at all stages of their pregnancy.  So stay positive!   

AFM - I'm off to India tomorrow. (I've agreed to help out my old work with a project - obviously would not have gone had I been pregnant!)  I've got Dr Beers book so intend to read that whilst I'm there so I'm prepared for the ARGC appointment.  Not sure how often I'll get on-line over the next week, so best of look for everyone on the 2WW or who has ET coming up

Lanta
x


----------



## Helen13

Impatient lady and Lanta thank you both for telling me how your dp's cope. Impatient Lady I know what you mean about them apologising for putting us in this position etc cos my dp does the same bless him. He also used to say I could leave him if I wanted to but I kept saying that I want his baby and no-one else's! I also know how hard it is to see babies and children around us, because my dp is a bit older than me all his friends have their families already and it's so hard for him to hear them talk about their children etc. 

Lanta that's great that you are going to look into the new clinic and tests etc and I hope you have a good time in India (although if you are working you might not have a good time at all!) 

Fiona good luck with testing tomorrow, how much early are you testing?

Impatient lady when is your otd - sorry I feel really lazy not bothering to look at the list that the lovely lady stardust did!

I have got my way tonight and my dp is going out into town with a friend (it will do him good to have sone drinks and forget about our treatment etc) so i am staying in and will be watching x factor which I have sky + after we've had dinner - bliss!!

Helen xx


----------



## boakie

hi impatient lady yes know what u mean i keep getting mild cramps n felt sickly 2day but i think its the drugs doing it tomz gona b a long day and night just want monday 2 comex


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - good luck on monday . i wish you a big fat positive result.  I can imagine how you will feel tomorrow   

Helen13 - enjoy your xfactor   .  i had day 2 transfer (24Sept) , i think its 9days from day of transfer.


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Helen, my oTD is 8th October - they're making us wait 17 days.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Had my early test today didnt even get slight positive line    with my cheap internet test kit and clearblue.  I hope its just too early for my day2 embryo to show signs yet. oh well will see ill test agai maybe wednesday and friday.


----------



## boakie

woke ur this morn with lightish browny pinky bleed what could it b?x


----------



## Seachest

M2M - I so sorry for your BFN, you sound defeated but don't be. Your time will come   

Good luck for tomorrow Boakie. Rosebud and Mel. I have my fingers crossed for you   

2ww is going ok for me but I've been wishing the weekend away as I want Thursday to be here now!!


----------



## Rach_1985

Fiona, I thinks its far too early, so please don't be disheartened by the result. I started testing early, tested for 4 days before if turned into a BFP. Try not to test for 2-3 days though, because as much as I knew it was too early to test and so was fully prepared for no sign, it still set me up for a bad/sad mood all day. 

Lanta, enjoy india. Hope u get a chance to do some reading x

Seachest - I have been wishing the weekend away too. I have my scan on thursday so hopefully it'll be a good day for us both

Boakie, I had brown/pinky blood (only a very small amount) 9dp5dt and also 10p5dt. I tested early 10p5dt and got a BFP, I guess it just must have been my little one snuggling in real tight, I also have AF type aches on these days quite bad. So it could be a good sign for you.

M2M, so sorry for ur result. Its only to be expected that you will be absolutely gutted, stay strong with ur DP x 

Rosebud, sorry ur feeling low about the early test result. Hopefully ur took it easy on the wine last night, because thongs could change for you tomorrow still x

impatientlady, the cramps sound similar to what I was having before I tested. I am on a medicated cycle too. Its so hard to try and work out what's the drugs and what's ur body, but they could very easily be good signs for you, so keep up the PMA

Mel35, yes, this journey is so very hard! I wish u the best of luck for your test tomorrow 

Lady stardust, I think its good that u are keeping positive, they could all easily be good signs for you. Thanks for asking about me and my husband. I'm still finding it all very difficult. Had a bad day yesterday and did lots of crying, but hopefully that's just my raging pregnancy hormones! It's going to be a long time before things really start to improve with us, but as long as I have my little one staying strong, I feel each day I get a bit stronger too.

Fuzzy, good news about the blood levels. Can't believe how long it takes ur clinic to give you a scan date tho, it would drive me mad!

Pinkpixie, did ur scan go ok? Is everything set for transfer on wednesday?

Helen, good luck for the call tomorrow, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Glad the headaches have eased off too.

Debbie, of ur still reading this, good luck for ur scan tomorrow and let us know how it goes x

Hi to anyone I've missed.

I still read the board everyday, so I am keeping my eye on everyone. Got my scan on thursday, I'm so nervous. I'll be 6w4d, so should see a heartbeat by then if everything is ok. The 2 week wait between my OTD and scan feels worse than the original 2ww for me, I'm just wishing the days away! Hurry up thursday! xx


----------



## boakie

rach your lovely and gud look with your scan. thanxs 2 everyone 4 your words of encouragement 4 tom i am having a lazy day watching tele dh has taken ds out xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Rach - good luck on your scan on thursday.  thanks for telling me its too early to believe the result.  I looked in your posting you get positive result after 10 days from your transfer while  Im now on my 9th day but the difference is my embry is only day 2 so need extra days i hope.  my breast are really tender now, they are not getting bigger but its full and hard like af sign.  yesterday im having on&off stabbing pain on my left tummy in the morning and in the evening.  I hope thats a good sign.  

Boakie - will be thinking of you tomorrow.  you are very lucky coz u will find out the result already, no more waiting!!!  im    for positive result for you.


----------



## Rach_1985

fiona, my embryo was a 5 day blast, so I guess when i tested positive would be equivalent to around 13dp2dt, which I think would be around Thursday for you? Really to early to feel disheartened, promise   I had some stabbing pains from a few days before I started to test positive, it was on the right for me, but the aches are still on the right so i think that is where my little embryo has made its home xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Rach - thanks for lifting my confidence that it will still happen   .  i keep wishing to feel stabbing pains today but no luck


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Good luck Rosebud, Mel and Boakie. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Come on little embies - snuggle in and hold tight.

Fiona - you really don't know until a few day more. Hang in there.

AFM - I have worked out that the hCG trigger should be out of my system by Thursday - so if no AF by then - I'm testing. That would be 11dp4dt - so it should show. I got a false pos by testing too early last time... Maybe I should wait until Friday... Stay away AF. Just please stay away....

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Rosebud - ET 20/9 - OTD 4/10
Mel35 - ET 23/9 - OTD 4/10
Boakie - - ET 24/9 - OTD 4/10
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10

*Before ET * 
Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm
Lucky Girl
Memi

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M


----------



## Mel35

Dear Ladies, 

I would like to say thank you for your support during this difficult time. Tomorrow is our official test day, but I did a test early evening and it is a BFN. We are gutted as this was our last chance. First on NHS resulted in 7 blastocysts in Apr, 1 was put back but the result was BFN. Now they had to thaw 5 from 6 on ice to get two good ones and it's BFN again. Unfortunately NHS only pays for 1 IVF in our area plus they changed their policy so I am now considered too old anyway. We are not sure what we will do next as we can't afford going private for a full IVF. I was thinking about eggsharing as I had 25, 24 were mature in April but because I am 36 and a couple of months now I don't think any clinic will have me as a donor especially not close to us in Berkshire.

I wish all of you good luck for the future and do hope that your dream will come true and get BFP.  

Ladies who already got BFP congratulations! Cherish every moment of your pregnancies and your little miracles.   

Take care,
Mel xxx


----------



## Rosebud99

Mel       I'm so sorry hun.  This journey is such a hard one, I don't think that anyone who hasn't been on it and had to deal witht he dissapointment can fully understand what we go through.  Take care.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Mel35 - im so sorry   .


----------



## Seachest

Oh Mel. I am so sorry this hasn't worked out for you. Do you have one frostie left? Would you be able to save for another go? I know it's a lot of money but perhaps it can be done over a couple of years. What ever you decide I wish you the best of luck and much happiness xxx


----------



## Lanta

Mel - I'm so sorry to hear that.  I really hope you find some way to be able to have more treatment. And like Seachest says do you have 1 frostie left? The NHS really suck and the post code lottery is so unfair...  

Boakie - good luck with your blood test today.  Everything is crossed for you   

Rach - good luck with your scan on Thursday.  You've been amazingly strong up until now with everything you've had to cope with with the DH situation, so I really hope you have lots of good news and a hearbeat on Thurs. 

Helen - hope your frosties thaw ok and ET goes well.  Just think one more day and you'll finally be PUPO! Did your DH have a fun night on Saturday?

Ladystardust - hope AF stays away! Well done on not testing early.

Lanta
x


----------



## lady stardust

Dear Mel
I'm so very very sorry. Sending you   . It is really not fair when it comes to hard. All I can say is I am sorry and I hope you can find a way of letting the disappointment out and being OK with it somehow. 
That is awful that you can't get another NHS treatment - 36 is really not that old.
The Women's Clinic in London always have adverts on the tube for egg sharing programs - might be worth contacting them.
Love and hugs - LS


----------



## Mel35

Thank you so much for you kind words and wishes ladies. 
I wish all of you good luck on this very hard journey   .
I didn't sleep last night, luckily can work from home today. We have 1 frozen blastocyst but they had to thaw 5 to get two good ones, so not much chance to go ahead with another FET. Even the embryologist said they had left that one in case we wanted to add to it later on. I am not even two months over 36, but clinics offers egg-sharing if you are under 36, so somehow we have to save up for another go. Not sure whether we should go ahead with Oxford fertility unit after the two failed IVF. My husband is very against it, as he believes with the "test run" just before the FET they caused a spasm and had to take out the catheter to insert it a different way so they ruined our chances.
However they still have a better success rate and better prices then Nuffield hospital in Woking. That would be my second choice. I just don't know what to do. We have some savings which we put aside for the first year I was planning to stay at home with the baby. What the government gives is not a lot so we saved up a little as we need both our incomes to pay the mortgage and the bills. I think we have to think really hard what our next step will be. This is just so not fair.
Thank you for being here for me, it is so very nice of you ladies.
Mel xxx


----------



## Helen13

Hi ladies

Mel so sorry to hear about your bfn last night. It's so crap about the postcode lottery - why can't they make it the same for all?! It makes me so mad. I can't believe the costs of treatment either, we've been saving just in case we ever need to pay privately cos I really don't want to have to get into debt over it although it's worth it to get a little baby miracle. I really hope it all works out for you though. Is it worth asking about the egg sharing just in case?? 

Boakie good luck with your blood test today - let us know how you get on...

Lanta how's India? Have you managed to read any of that book yet?! 

Afm I couldn't really sleep much last night cos I was worrying about when we get the phonecall about our embryos! I noticed my dp slept well though! - I think they can forget about little things like that whereas we never switch off and stop thinking about it. All being well tomorrow, I have decided to go and stay with my nanny for my 2 days off sick because I never spend enough time with her and my grandad died earlier this year so it's not nice for her being on her own.  

Anyway I'll let you all know when I get the call...! 

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Rosebud and Boakie

Dying to know the news....  Good luck, good luck, good luck.... x x x x


----------



## Rach_1985

Good luck to Rosebud and Boakie xx
So sorry for your news mel xx


----------



## Lanta

Mel - I really do feel for you.  It's such a frustrating and upsetting position to be in. Is there any way you could lobby your GP/ MP to get further funding? I'm pretty sure some friends of ours did that and it worked for them - I know they ended up on the BBC Breakfast show because they'd caused such a fuss! (up until that point his poor wife hadn't told anyone about their IVF!).  I will check with them.  Another friend was told initially they wouldn't get NHS funding UNTIL she was 35.... like you say absolutely ridiculous that PCTs have such different rules. I think also there is a thread on here with suggestions as to how you can save up to fund it yourselves - I'm sure most things you'll have thought of but it may give you some new ideas.


----------



## Helen13

Hi me again! 

We had the choice of whether we want 1 or 2 embryo's out back tomorrow - it was actually horrible having to choose but we have decided to have 2 put back to hopefully increase our chances. Did anyone else have 2 put back? 

This means they'll thaw 4 this afternoon and we'll get a call in the morning to tell us if they've made it or not - god I don't think I'll sleep at all tonight! 

Helen xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Helen13 - i think most of the girls have 2 embryo put back.  I always have 2 to increase my chance and i love to have twins.  Good luck on your ET.


----------



## boakie

just got my results back hcg is 318x is that gudx


----------



## boakie

mel35 hun im sorryx


----------



## Seachest

Good? Thats BFP boakie yaaayyyyy!!!! Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Helen13

Congratulations boakie!! I'm so happy for you. See all that worrying...! 

Did they not tell you it was good?! 

Thanks Fiona - I'd rather increase my chances and you never know if it worked out and we had twins I never have to go through this again...unless I decides I wanted another one!! 
Helen xx


----------



## Rach_1985

Congratulations boakie!! Yay, another BFP xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - congratulations.  another positive result hope more to come. 

afm, i know its naughty i did another test again today   .  Yesterday when i check the strips i used i can see a very very slight line its like imaginary line DP cant even see it unless i point it.  Today i had very very light visible line and DP can see it also without my help   .  I know its early to celebrate but i hope this will lead to a positive result result on friday.


----------



## Mel35

Boakie, congratulations! Fantastic news.
Fiona   
Helen two is good, better chances. 
Again ladies thanks for your kind words.Thanks Lanta hun. Our area originally had a policy that no NHS IVF until you reach 35. So before Aug last year I couldn't go for it. Then in Sep they decided that this will change and you can't have NHS funded IVF 35 and over!!! I know it is so stupid. There was an overlapping period until Dec 2009, so we managed to have a go. I just spoke to the embryologist. She was so lovely and said we had 2 beautiful 100% survival blastocysts put back and so was my very first one in April. I asked about if the fact that the doctor did a "test run" and that cause spasm would reduce the blasts to survive and she said yes, but not necessary. I don't even dare telling this to my DH he is so upset with the doctor. He is convinced that she knew she did something wrong. Well I don't know. Oxford is cheaper than Nuffield Woking and I think they have a slightly better success rate but it is so difficult to read these results. I am started reading about going abroad, so will look into that. I have contacted a few clinics if they would accept me for egg-sharing but I am too old   .
Lanta how are you coping?
Ladies thanks again for being so supportive. I hope you are all well.
Mel xxx


----------



## lady stardust

Congratulations Boakie - that is great news!!!! So happy for you. 

Fiona - sounds good honey, sounds good... Looking forward to hearing next poas result...

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Rosebud - ET 20/9 - OTD 4/10
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10

*Before ET * 
Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm
Lucky Girl
Memi
Boakie

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35


----------



## Rosebud99

Hello ladies,  well it's definitely a BFN for me.    Did a digi test this morning and got a negative.  Will test again tomorrow but not holding out any hope.  

Congrats Boakie, every BFP gives me hope that my turn will come.


----------



## Seachest

Rosebud    I'm so very sorry you got a BFN. Like you say, it does and it WILL happen so keep    

xx


----------



## lady stardust

Rosebud. So sorry darling. Your time will come - you just don't know when. Take some time to grieve for this lost hope. I know how sad it can be. My heart goes out to you.  

Helen - I had 2 put back on the assumption that anyway the chances of a preg are less with FET. On a fresh cycle I would only put one good blast back, as I don't want twins - but two medium grade frosties seemed a compromise to me. But if they defrosting 4 then I guess it would be two good ones. You have to weigh up how you would feel about twins vs how you would feel about a bfn. If twins would be a total disaster, put back 1. If a bfn would be a total disaster, put back 2. Hope that helps.

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10

*Before ET * 
Helen - ET 5/10?
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm
Lucky Girl
Memi
Boakie

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35
Rosebud


----------



## lollipops

Boakie- yay!   Well done girl!

Rosebud- so sorry   

Mel- so sorry


----------



## fiona_apple28

Rosebud - so sorry to hear the negative result.


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Hello All,

Mel & Rosebud - So so sorry about your results, simply unfair! YES IT WILL happen for you!   Mel, there MUST be another way  ....36yrs is SO not 'old' and you are producing good quality embies. It sounds like you might have a good case for appeal judging by what the Embryologist has said.   

Boakie - YAY!     Your level sounds FANTASTIC! My clinic class anything above 25 as a positive...so you have a very, very strong +VE....could even be  +   How many days post transfer are you?

Fiona - A very quiet YAY  because it looks like you have a bfp to me!   for your confirmation on Friday 

Helen - You must be so excited about your transfer tomorrow! We put 2 back for all 3 cycles although if we could be certain of success we would have only put 1 back. I found the decision difficult too, also the fact that if we are successful with twins we really wouldnt be able to have any more and we still have 13 frosties left. I agree with Ladystardust's method of thinking  . Sending you lots of   for tomorrow.

Debbie - How was your scan?, its says the 4th on the list? 

Rach - How are you feeling? This wait really is awful isnt it? My clinic have you on tender hooks i know...luckily they've been checking my bloods for this and that along the way so it has helped the wait. Well, its definately count down for both of us now....only 3 sleeps to go for you   .
Seachest, Impatient Lady and Lady Stardust......sending you lots of     and  
Hello to all i've missed, Hope you are well too 

AFM: I finally got my scan date today  which is 6th Oct in the morning   .

Fuzzi xx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

I just read a few pages back and realised I didnt mention...

M2M - So so sorry about your BFN too. I know your taking time out but just wanted to send you   .


Fuzzi


----------



## Lanta

Boakie - Yay!!! Congratulations.... you did it!!       You're definitely pregnant, do doubt about that  

Fiona - sounds like you might be too  .  Will have a cautiously optimistic celebration for you!

Helen - good luck for today.  I totally echo what Ladystardust says on 2 versus 1. It really depends on what you feel about twins and the quality of the embryos. When we did a fresh cycle we opted for a single one just because it was a top quality blast and we didn't want to risk twins... on the FET we decided to put 2 back because the quality wasn't as good and the chance of success lower.  Although I must admit if we get the option to put 2 good quality ones back on our next fresh cycle I will

Mel - I agree with Fuzzi.  Maybe try speaking to the hospital to see if they will do a "good will" cycle, as it definitely sounds like you have a case for it.  I've read that a lot of the success of IVF depends on the skill of the doctor when doing ET.  If you and DH feel strongly that they may have messed up here then you should definitely say so.

AFM - it's a case of "Sleepless in Mumbai".  Enjoyed a few drinks last night and it's messed with my jet lag and I've hardly slept. I think a change of scenery is going to do me some good though and keep me busy. I meant to say as well how lucky I feel to have found this website and in particular this thread.  To meet (albeit in cyber space!) such a group of amazingly strong ladies is what has helped me stay positive through this cycle and given me total confidence that one day it WILL work. Also to have people truly understand what you're going through and provide support that maybe even your closest friends can't does makes such a difference. So am sending lots of       back to everyone.


----------



## Seachest

Good morning lovely FET ladies

I can't believe I am at the top of the list   . I'm very, very nervous about Thursday. I wish I had the strength to test early like you Fiona (mini congratulations   ), but I just can't, I'm too scared. My DH is now at sea and won't be in contact until next week which is going to be hard regardless of whether it is good news or bad. I'm sure I can rely on you wonderful ladies for support. 

Fiona, impatientlday and ladystardust - not long for you now   

xx


----------



## Helen13

Hi All

Seachest good luck for Thursday, I'll be thinking of you. That's a shame you can't contact your dh but you know we are all here for you. 

Lanta, I echo what you said about this forum and thread - I don't know how I would have got through it without you all. It's all very well talking to family and friends about it but they have no idea what we have to go through emotionally and physically. I think people just think you mix the egg with the sperm and that's that! I know that's what my mum and dad thought!! 
I hope you are getting over your jet lag..? When do you come back?

Fuzzi good luck for Thursday too - let us all know how you get on.    It's definately a worst wait that the 2ww! 

Well I got the call at 8.30am......all 4 embryo's have survived the thaw, 3 are good quality and 1 is average. I am happy but I had a good quality one put back last time and ended in miscarriage so I am still not getting my hopes up too much. I think until I have that baby in my arms, I'll always worry!

I am going in at 11.30am so will let you know when I am pupo!! Yay, I can finally join the pupo club! 

Hi to everyone else. 

Helen xx


----------



## impatientlady

I agree, this forum as got me through the horrible lows.  I haven't told my family that I am going through treatment this time as the constant questions become painful, particularly when the answer is negative.

Thanks to the forum (and Nattee) I've got my pma back.  Woke up with sore boobs today for the first time and since I'm on medicated treatment it can't be AF.  Going to test tomorrow morning - day 14.


----------



## M2M

I haven't been on this thread since my BFN but just wanted to pop on and say huge congratulations to those of you who have got your BFP since I last posted. Such wonderful news!     It gives me hope for my remaining 2 frosties which I will hopefully be using towards the end of the year.
Good luck to those of you still waiting to test.     

So sorry to those of you who are in the same situation as me and weren't the lucky ones this time.   We WILL get there.   

And finally, thank you for all of the support. I'm probably not going to post on this thread again as I'm struggling a bit at the moment but just wanted to say thank you and good luck.


----------



## pinkpixie

Boakie congrats

Rosebud    so sorry ths journey is so hard

mel   

Fuzzi good luck for your scan tomorrow

Rach good luck for you sacn on thurs

Fiona sounds like a positive to me!!!

Helen good luck for today

Seachest good luck for thurs      it must be so hard your DH wont be there but we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you

M2M dont know if you will read this but   

Lanta hope you are enjoying your change of scenery and a few drinks!!!

Impatient lady hope your PMA stays with you

Lollipops how are you

Hi to anyone i have missed

AFM scan was fine last fri linning was 10mm so its all systems go for tomorrow just    they thaw ok.  My pony went to stay with my friend last night for the 2ww as have decided to try and take it really easy this time so cant really look after him although have worked out its going to cost me over £300    for all his care and for her to ride him as well but it will be worth it.  Wont be able to afford to do it again!!!!

h
xx


----------



## luckygirl

hi guys 
sorry to upset this positive thread with a bit of bad news- i had a miscarridge on sunday morning early hours,    quite sad but friends and family have rallied round- its was very early 5 weeks so really a chemical pregnancy if that whats you call it, either way feel a little bit grievy' but positive becasue i am still very lucky
x
good luck ladies still watching for all your news


----------



## fiona_apple28

Luckygirl - so sorry to hear the news   .  i know how you fell right now coz id been there before.  May i ask if you wont mind how did you find out ?  I didnt know that i had chemical pregnancy untill had my 1st scan and they didnt see anything there.  Take your time. cry as much  you want coz thats help to ease the pain. 

We are always here for you..


----------



## Helen13

Luckgirl so sorry to hear your news. It's so heartbreaking to finally get there and then for it all to be taken away. 

Take some time out to grieve and I hope it all works out for you next time.   

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Luck Girl
So so sorry. How cruel life can be. That must be truly awful. To get all that way just to have it all gone again. I am so so sorry.    to you. You will need to grieve this. Even do a little self made up ceremony? Might help? Thinking of you.


----------



## boakie

luckgirl oh hun im so very sorry really feel 4 uxx


----------



## Lanta

luckygirl - I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  Life is so unfair sometimes.    .  I really admire the fact you're trying to stay strong and positive, but do take some time out to be sad and grieve if you need to and lean on those around you for support.  Take care x


----------



## Seachest

Oh Luckygirl. How very sad to read your terrible news. I'm so sorry that this has happened to you


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Luckygirl  - I'm so so sorry to hear your news   . I'm struggling to find words....it is just UNFAIR! I can remember how I felt after my chemical pg, and I think you are being so brave.  I'm pleased to know that you have lots of support around you right now and wish you the best. As the others have mentioned, take your time to grieve


----------



## Rach_1985

Luckygirl, so so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you must be feeling, please take care of yourself xx


----------



## Avon Queen

luckygirl said:


> hi guys
> sorry to upset this positive thread with a bit of bad news- i had a miscarridge on sunday morning early hours,  quite sad but friends and family have rallied round- its was very early 5 weeks so really a chemical pregnancy if that whats you call it, either way feel a little bit grievy' but positive becasue i am still very lucky
> x
> good luck ladies still watching for all your news


i had a miscarriage at 6 weeks (may 05) im so sorry for your heartbreak, just wanted to send you a hug xxx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all.

Helen - how did your ET go? Congrats on being pupo.

Pink Pixie - good luck for tomorrow.

Debbie - did you have your scan? How did it go?

Fuzzy Peach - good luck for tomorrow.

Seachest - how are you doing? This last bit is so hard isn't it! Is the 7th a blood test or just when the clinic said you could poas? Are you tempted to do one early? Sorry if that is naughty to say!

Fiona - did you poas again?

Luck girl - another  for you sweetie.

I'm totally going crazy here. AF due tomorrow or Thurs at the latest - I am very regular (last FET with the same almost natural cycle but some hCG - it came early - 24 days). Sometimes I think she coming - and sometimes not. I have broken out in terrible spots - but that could be stress. I do tend to get spotty when stressed. Or it could be AF. If she not here I am testing on Friday. Only three days away - and I reckon I will have a better idea by tomorrow if AF is on her way or not... AGgghhhh - I just cant stop thinking about it.  Going a bit bonkers... And of course the more you think about it the more you want it.... I am looking forward to tomorrow being over and either being disappointed cause AF is here on or her way, or even more hopeful... 

------

*2WW or pupo!* 
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Fiona - ET 24/9 - OTD 8/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10
Helen - ET 5/10 - OTD ?

*Before ET * 
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10
Still a mum - ET ?

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W - Scan 4/10
Fuzzy Peach - Scan 6/10
Rach - scan 7/10
mwmm
Memi
Boakie

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35
Rosebud
Lucky Girl


----------



## Lanta

Morning girls

Helen - how did ET go? To have 3 good quality ones survived the thaw is fab.  What did you decide on putting one or two back? Hope you are chilling out for a few days before the 2WW madness sets in?!?

Pinkpixie - good luck with ET today. Sorry to hear you've got to say goodbye to your horse for a couple of weeks.  Hopefully it will be worth it  

Seachest - good luck for tomorrow (or today if you test early  ) Such a shame DH is at sea that must be really hard, I hope there's someone else you can share the news with

Fiona - any more news on your BFP? Have you tested again

Ladystardust -    that AF stays away.  I think that progesterone supplements can keep it at bay though.  So try not think about things too much (easier said than done!).  And well done for not caving and testing yet.

Fuzzi & Rach - good luck on your scans today & thurs

Impatient lady how are you getting on?

Lanta
x


----------



## Seachest

Morning ladies

Helen - PUPU   PUPO   PUPO   . Hope the 2ww goes quickly

Pinkpixie - hope today goes well for you. Look forward to you joining the PUPO club

Lanta - nice to hear from you, how are you feeling?   

Ladystardust - I know exactly how you feel. I was going really bonkers on Sunday/Monday but I have calmed down a little now. This is so hard isn't it!!

Fiona and impatient lady - Good news for both of you Come and share   

Debbie, Fuzzi & Rach - let us know how the scans go/went. I bet you can't wait!

AFM - I don't know how I managed not to buy that pee-stick I had in my hand in Tesco last night. Serious willpower/fear I think!! I have my blood test tomorrow and then have to call around 2pm for the result. It is going to be a loooooong morning! My best friend is coming over to wait for the results with me so I won't be alone. However she told me at the weekend that she is pregnant (2nd month of trying) so that makes it all a little weird but we had a lovely chat about it. I am pleased for her (but underneath slightly jealous). If I get a BFP it will be great as we will only be 1 week apart, but if it's a BFN it will be terrible as I'll have to watch her bloom while I get back on this treadmill   .

Ladystardust - have you had any signs? Like you I am natural (plus hCG trigger shot) and I'm due on tomorrow. I normally get  spotting the day before so today will probably be very telling. I thought I was having some symptoms over the weekend, but other than AF type cramps (which I do not usually get) I have nothing now. No sore boobs, no nausea, no tiredness. I think it's a BFN   

xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hello ladies, i tested again yesterday still the same a slight second line on my cheap test strip.  Im reserving my clearblue for tonight and friday.  I think i can get right result tonight so i didnt check this morning but i will tonight.  In my heart i know im preggy.  Id started to fell not very well yesterday, i feel so so tired, urge to vomit, headached (which i never had for long time), breast still so sensitive and experiencing few seconds dizziness.  Its my first time i volunteer to sleep early last night 10pm coz i always sleep after 12.  For my 2ww finally i had a very long and deep sleep which feels so great!  I will test tonight hopefully will get a positive result.

Just woke up will do my personals later.


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 
Just to say if you see a green tick by your post and

_last edit by Livity K 
_This is for me to keep track of where I am moderating- I won't change anything without letting you know,

Livity K


----------



## Helen13

Hi ladies

Yes I am officially pupo! We had 2 put back yesterday and they even gave us a little picture of them! I'm now trying to analyse everything and wondering when they would be implanting (if they do!) 

I test next Thursday (14th Oct) so think I'll book that day off work! It's only 9 days after transfer so I really don't want to test early like last time especially cos last time it turned out positive but it doesn't mean it will this time! 

Pinkpixie good luck for today. That's a shame about your horse but at least you don't have to worry about over doing it with mucking out etc. I used to have a horse but had to sell her before I went to uni. I miss it sooo much - it's just nice to be able to go for a ride and try and clear your head etc. They're good to talk to too cos they don't answer back like a man does!! 

Seachest good luck for tomorrow. That's good that you won't be on your own but I can imagine how uncomfortable it is for you with your friend being pregnant. I don't know about you but I really begrudge people who get pregnant so soon and easily!! It's so unfair! 

Fiona is sounds hopeful and to be honest I think it will be a positive on the clear blue cos I don't really trust these cheapie ones cos the same hapened to me! Let us know how it goes...  

Lady stardust hope you're doing ok? I've been extra spotty so think it's all these hormones they've been making me take!! Just try and stay positive! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Helen xx


----------



## Seachest

CONGRATULATIONS Helen, 2 blasts on board is fantastic   . My clinic gave the impression that 2 was a no-go so we still have one in the deep freeze (hoping we don't need it for a while)!! The 9 day wait with blasts always seems great doesn't it but I think the last few days are hard however long you have waited. I hope they fly by for you!!

I had an 'emotional moment' about an hour ago as I'm really struggling with DH not around and out of contact. I am at home today as I should be writing an essay but just cannot concentrate. The wait is killing me!! I think I'm going to go to bed at 8pm so tomorrow can come quickly. 

I do feel a bit strange about BF being pregnant and I'm just not sure how tomorrow will go. We arranged for her to be here before she knew she was pregnant and she said she thought long and hard about telling me. It's just so hard and I think it has thrown me a little since she told me but I don't begrudge it, I'm happy for her. I just want to be happy for me too


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Everyone,  On the day of my transfer I thought it was all over before it had begun.  A day three transfer and only a four cell and a fragmented five cell had survived.  I cried and cried when I left the hospital.  Since then I have had no symptoms other than some mild cramping that could possibly be put down to the drugs.  However, I am pleased to say that we have now done two pregnancy tests and both came up BFP!!

I'm hoping for the same for all of you.  If my little slow embrios can survive then there's hope for everyone!    

Today I have a new symptom of sore boobs but I'm sure it wil be different for everyone. 

that my little survivor(s) stick around.


----------



## luckygirl

thanks girls, i thought this would not really hurt so much because it would have been 3rd and everything but i have found myself crying suddenly, weird. maybe i should have rested more but with 2 children under 5 the 3rd has got to be strong enough to cope with everyday stresses and strains.

fiona- well i found out because.. (watch out for graphic stuff!) i woke in the night on sunday am and had brown spotting, which turned into a lump of yuk and then full on period with bits in it. the clinic got me in on monday for a blood test and said there was nothing left. 

boakie brillaint news for you well done x dont be scared because this does not happen alot.


----------



## Helen13

Luckygirl I don't think it matters that it was your 3rd, you're still allowed to grieve and be upset. I think it's best to let it all out! 

Impatient lady I am so happy for you and it really does show you that these embryos are stronger than you think and anything is possible! I hope it all continues to go well for you.

Seachest I can imagine how hard it is for you without your dh. Is he in the navy or something? Do you have any family you can lean on while he's not here? It's so hard to stay strong when all you want to do is cry. You know we are all here for you if you need us.

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Impatient Lady - looks good! 

Seachest - well done for dealing with BF preg with grace. It is hard when people get preg so easily - they will never know this phase of wanting wanting wanting. Sounds like you two can talk about it at least. Good luck for tomorrow. No symptoms means absolutely nothing. Most people don't feel anything until a few weeks later. Only one day to go.... 

Helen - congrats on being pupo! Good luck with (slightly shortened) 2ww. It's hell!

Fiona - wonderful news. Trust your instinct.

AFM - well - still no sign of AF (a whole 14 hours since I last posted!). Please please please.... Come on Friday (poas day I've decided).


----------



## lady stardust

No as in - AF come on Friday, but as in I want it to be Friday soon!


----------



## boakie

at home 2day more spotting and tiny clot appeared cud this b norm wondering whether 2 go have my hcg tested pls help done 5 pg test im in floods am i being stupid


----------



## lady stardust

Hi Boakie. Sorry to hear you having bad day. What do preg tests stay? Still pos? Why don't you phone your clinic? I think some proper advice might be good. How much blood came out? Like a period?


----------



## boakie

nope just spotting but there was a small dark bit like womb lining getting concerned


----------



## fiona_apple28

Did another test this afternoon with clearblue and got a positive line but its light not as dark as the negative line.  It says in the instruction if you get lighter or darker line means its positive. Im very happy to tell DP about it and the first reaction from him why i did it again i should wait till friday!  then i showed the test and since its light shade again he said i shouldnt celebrate much coz its not dark yet   .  Oh my im really really upset, i said cant u just say well done we did it.  He said he will only believe after a blood test!  My clinic didnt even say they will do blood test coz they depend on pregnacy test kit.  Anyway i dont wanna stress myself with DPs opinion, ill just stay calm and relax and ignore him!  Sorry for me me me here,  i just wanna release my anger to DP.


----------



## fiona_apple28

IMpatientlady - congratulations.


----------



## lady stardust

Fiona - a line is a line. It is not about how dark it is - it is about if there is any hCG in your system. If you were not preg there would be none. You pretty much certainly preggers darling!

Boakie - maybe you could even phone NHS Direct or something. I don't know if spotting at this stage in preg is normal or not - but if you are worried - call someone. Well - that is what I would do. Why don't you phone your clinic and ask for a chat with a nurse.


----------



## boakie

Emailed the clinic in Spain waiting for a reply I think they will want me to have my hcg levels checked again to see if they have doubled since Monday.  Hubby wont be impressed as we will have to pay for another hcg test and travel to Manchester for it as I cant get it under NHS, I am so stressed and worried I have a terrible feeling


----------



## lady stardust

Oh Boakie. Try not to go crazy darling. It might just be normal. Have you searched FF or googled for more info? Not sure if googling will make things better or worse...  Take care.


----------



## fiona_apple28

DP look at the test kit again and saw its much darker now so he said yeah you might be pregnant!    Anyway i dont care what he thinks as long i know i am preggy its definite BFP.  He said wil test again tomorrow monring   .

Ladystardust - you are right, a line is a line!  I think DP dont want to rejoice yet due to we have Chemical pregancy before.  

Boakie - i was told before that expect some spotting on early stage as long its now getting red nothing to worry


----------



## pinkpixie

Lucky girl    thats so sad hope you are doing ok


Fiona and impatient lady congrats!!!


boakie hope you are ok and the spotting has stopped could you not try your local hospital for advice


Lady stardust not long till friday hope af is staying away


helen congrats on being PUPO


seachest good luck for tomorrow fingers crossed for you


fuzzy peach how did your scan go hope everything ok


debbie how was your scan


rachel good luck for your scan tomorrow


hi to everyone else


AFM can finally say that i am PUPO they defrosted three to get 2 to put back and we have 2 left in the freezer  One had reduced from 8 to 4 cells but the other had only lost 1 cell and the clinic said they both had very even cells and v little fragmentation.  Have been taking it easy had accupuncture beforehand and have done my zita west but now feel like i have got a cold coming again  


xx
h


----------



## fiona_apple28

Helen & Pinkpixie - congratulations on being PUPO...


----------



## Lanta

Boakie... Everything will be fine. Spotting is very normal early on in pregnancy. But go to the docs tomorrow to try and get a hcg test to put your mind at rest


----------



## Rach_1985

Lanta, hope u are recovered from ur jetlag and are enjoying mubai, when are you back? 

Seachest, must be so hard not having ur husband around, or even being able to contact him. When is he back? Good luck for tomorrows results, will be thinking of u at 2pm x

Helen and pinkpixie, congrats on being PUPO, let the 2ww madness begin! Arrgh! 

Luckygirl, once again, so sorry for ur loss

Boakie, hope the bleeding has calmed down for you. Do you have a local early pregnancy unit that you can ring? Or  surely your doctor should do some bloods for you, rather than going to manchester?

Lady stardust, praying AF stays away for you xx

Fiona, sounds like really good signs to me. Like everyone said, it doesn't matter how feint the line is, it is a line! Yay x

Impatient lady, woohoo, BFP! Well done! Just goes to show not to pay too much attention to the grades of the embryo's too much. Enjoy x

Fuzzi, have I missed ur post about ur scan today? How did it go? X

Hi to everyone else.


AFM, got my scan tomorrow, 11:40. I'm really nervous. I did something stupid this morning (I think). I am pretty certain that I forgot to take my utrogestan and progynova. Woke up by my alarm as usual, but then nipped for a quick wee, got back into bed, reset my alarm for a bit later when I needed to get up for work, and then I think I just went to sleep...forgetting all about my medication. I can't remember taking them and I didn't have any horrible waxy discharge from the pesseries (sorry, tmi), but I can't believe I did it, idiot! I hope it hasn't messed anything up. Didn't dare take my 'missed' meds again, just in case I did take them but had forgotten, derrr!

Was feeling a bit sicky and extremely tired over the last couple of day, but nothing today. Praying everything is ok at the scan. Keep ur fingers crossed for me and I'll give u an update tomorrow afternoon xx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Hi All, 
Helen & Pinkpixie -  Great news about your transfer  , you must be thrilled! Sending you lots of   


Boakie - I hope the spotting has settled now. Do you have any pain? I had dark spotting between 5-6 weeks when pg with ds, it settled eventually. Also, I had no spotting with my chemical pg at all, it only began once I stopped the meds..  , basically what i'm trying to say is that it is that the spotting might not mean that something is wrong, its quite common during pg too  I'm surprised that your GP can't send you for a beta hcg test   , (even though it could take a few days for the result) or do you have an local Early Pregnancy Unit that your GP could refer you to? Either way, I also think it would be a good idea if you speak with a health professional. I know if you also have pain they can not refuse to see you due to ectopic risk...might be a way to get your foot in the in the door! Really hope you've managed to sort something out  


Lanta - Hows the holiday? I bet the weather is just fantastic over there?
Fiona - I found the result lines on the pg tests all so different too, but I agree,  a line is a line     
Lady stardust - Really not long until friday now..AND with     so far...absolutely briliant!


Luckygirl - It is completely normal for you to grieve and feel the way you do, no matter how many LO's you have. My mum still gets upset when she remembers her early m/c which would have been baby no.7   Sending you more   
Impatientlady - OOoo, CONGRATULATIONS!        I just noticed that you're not even at test day yet! Way to go... that means another up and coming    YAY!


Seachest - I'm glad you were able to speak openly with your friend about your feelings....i'm not even going to think about the 'what ifs'   I've seriously got my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow     I had no symptoms this time either!!      
Debbie - How are you? anynews?  


Rach - You posted while i was still typing! Dont worry about the meds, your little one is well settled now anyway. It must be all those hormones   Good luck for tomorrow    cant wait to hear your news  
 to Memi, still a mum, mwmm, ermi, lolli, m2m, mel, rosebud....and anyone else i've missed   Hope you are all OK?


AFM: Sorry it took so long for me to post...I didnt get home from work til 7.30pm....and it takes me ages to type! 
Well........I had my scan today and am pleased that we saw TWO strong flashing heartbeats at 6wk +1day! I'm due back for another scan in 1 week to check the progress....we are both thrilled and also feeling              ....if that makes sense!


----------



## boakie

just want 2 say gud luk rach n seachest how many wks ru rach? gona go gp tomz n c what she says no spotting now gona ask n c if she will do a hcg test i really dont have any symptoms i am thinking of putting an ad in the paper 1 very attractive slightly overweight and obsessed pee on a stick tester free 2 a gud home nite nitex.


----------



## Helen13

Just going to bed but wanted to say congrats fuzzi! That's so great that you have 2 in there! I'm secretly hoping that both of mine implant! 

Rach good luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you.

Boakie I hope it all goes ok at the dr's - I always think it's better to be safe than sorry. Let us know how you get on and I'll be thinking of you. You are so funny about that ad in the paper!!  

Night all - I'll be back on tomorrow! 

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Fuzzi-peach - OMG!!!! Great news. Double the joy!

Rach - I'm not sure about this - but I guess that once you are preg the usual homones kick in and start working around your body and taking the meds might help it along a bit but are not necessary. You body is doing what it needs to to keep little embie snug and nurtured. Good luck with scan tomorrow.

Pink Pixie - congratualations on being pupo!!!  

Boakie - hope things calmed down for you. Sounds like it was not too unusual from what the ladies here said. Anyhow - hope the hozzi gives you some reasurance tomorrow.

No news from me. Just waiting waiting waiting....  

Night all. x x


----------



## Lanta

Fuzzi - CONGRATULATIONS!!!   That's amazing news - and no surprise you're going through all the emotions!  I love your posts with all the emoticons and colour - they really brighten up the thread  

Impatientlady - huge congrats to you too...another  .  You must be so happy.

Fiona - like everyone says - a line is a line, so big congrats to you too.  This thread continues to beat national averages hands down!

Rach - hope scan goes well today.  We'll be thinking of you this morning

Ladystardust - hope you're managing to sleep and AF is staying away.    tomorrow brings you good news too

Seachest - everything is crossed for you today.  Don't worry it's totally natural to feel happy for BF but then sad at same time.  I think you're very brave having her there with you, but hopefully you'll have lots to celebrate and can then go through the pregnancy together  

Boakie - you made me laugh with you ad comment    Obviously the hormones driving you loopy!  Hope the spotting has stopped

Pinkpixie & Helen hope your resting up now that you're PUPO 

Luckygirl - a m/c is still going to upset you even if you do already have children, it's good to cry and get it out your system, and sometimes it's the daftest things that set you off.  I started crying at x-factor last week  .  On a serious note I hope you're OK and you and DH are looking after each other.   

Hi to anyone else I've missed  

AFM I'm enjoying Mumbai and it's a great distraction from thinking about all things baby like.  Have pretty much been camped out at the hotel since we got here as most of the meetings we have are in the hotel.  It's strange to be back in the corporate world having not worked for 6 months, but fun to catch up on all the work gossip.  Have re discovered a taste for red wine so have a bit of a sore head this morning    Luckily they have a good gym here so can redeem myself later...


----------



## M2M

Congratulations on the recent BFPs and once again, hugs to those who need them.   

Just wanted to quickly post to tell Rach not to worry about the drugs. Some clinics tell you to stop all the drugs on OTD anyway, regardless of outcome, so you'll be absolutely fine.   Good luck for the scan!


----------



## fiona_apple28

Good morning ladies! I did another test again this morning with clearblue digital i got a *'preganant 1-2'* i guess i have to believe it by now that im pregant!. Id been testing since monday and getting very slight second line on my cheap test kit and a positive result from another clearblue yesterday. I think i can smile now that it did work for me and hope early MC will not happen again. I think thats why DP didnt want to celebrate as early as now because of my previus chemical pregnancy which is i totally understand. I know my OTD will be tomorrow but i will ring them today so i will know if they will let me have bood test or ill have to beg to my GP tomorrow.


----------



## boakie

good morning beautiful ladies been 2 drs bkd in 4 a scan she has told me 2 rest what will they b able 2 c from the scan prob about19 days pregx


----------



## Rach_1985

Baokie, not sure what they'll see, is ur scan today? They should at least be able to tell you if its in the right place and everything looks ok. 

Fiona, congrats, I isn't it great to see those words x

I'm just sat waiting for me scan, arggh! X


----------



## boakie

rach let us know.does any1 know what the symptoms of an eptopic pregnancy r im just stressing myself outx


----------



## Rach_1985

Just got out of scan, one healthy little heartbeat seen, all in the right place, so really pleased. Obviously still a long way to go and now back to the nhs for any future scans, etc, but so far so good xx


----------



## boakie

go rach go rach was that on nhs or private-?


----------



## boakie

ps rach how many wks ru x


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie, I'm nhs funded, but my treatment is at a private clinic and that scan was part of my treatment, so I guess it was classed as private, but I didn't need to pay. 

I am 6w4d, exactly what I expected to be, and iv got a couple of pictures too. All going well my due date is 29th may. 

There is a little private scan company local to me and I think I'm going to book a private scan with them for in 3 weeks time, just to bridge the gap between now and my 12 week nhs scan, it only costs £50, money well spent for my peace of mind I think. I'm so happy!

Also, I was at risk of ectopic and the nurse told me a pain in the shoulder is one symptom xx


----------



## Helen13

Congratulations rach, I bet you are over the moon! I had a private scan last time and I definately think they're worth the money just for piece of mind. 

Boakie that's great that you're booked in for a scan. Let us know how you get on.

Helen xx


----------



## boakie

boakie being stupid pain in the shoulder how come u wud get that ?rach wen did u have et? so proud of u just trying 2 c how many wks i am if i had et on 24th sept n blast 5 days does that make me 19days love xxx


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie, vased on having a frzen transfer with blasto's, you are classed as being 4w4d pregnant, based on a 40week pregnancy. That should make ur due date 12th june xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Rach - congratulations.  i can imagine how happy you are to see your baby.  

afm, called the clinic today and ask for blood test. They said home pregancy test is enough to confirm that i am preggy but i still insist so i have one on Monday morning.  I am really      nothing bad will happen again.  My scan will be on the 25 Oct.

hello to all ladies here.


----------



## lady stardust

Boakie - when you are normally pregnant and going to the NHS and all that they count if from the first day of your last period. When when you find out you are already 4 weeks gone! Oh - just seen that Rach already wrote that. Have you had any more bleeding? If not - then I guess all is well... 

Seachest - hello. How are you? What did it say??

Very naughty I know but I poas this morning. It came up faint pos - but it could still be the trigger. Been googling like mad to see when the trigger is out of the system but it seems to vary widely. So now I don't really know much more. But AF is now officially late  
Gonna test again tomorrow morning and see if the line gets darker...  Then I will test again on Saturday and hopefully that will be clear. I have booked in loads of stuff for the weekend so that I don't go totally bonkers!


----------



## lady stardust

*2WW or pupo!* 
Seachest - ET 28/9 - OTD 7/10
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10
Helen - ET 5/10 - OTD 14/10
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10 - OTD

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W
Fuzzy Peach - Twins!!!
Rach
mwmm
Memi
Boakie
Fiona

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35
Rosebud
Lucky Girl


----------



## boakie

Thanks guys for the update of info I am an   .  Bleeding  has stopped now


----------



## fiona_apple28

Ladystardust - Thanks for the Update, its so nice to see my name on the BFP.  Good luck on Monday, I    for your positive result.  

Boakie - nice to hear bleeding stopped.  now you can relax and enjoy


----------



## fiona_apple28

Ladystardust - sorry didnt read your other post, im sure you will get a clear positive result by tomorrow or sunday since you already got faint pos.


----------



## Seachest

Well hello ladies

Thank you for inviting me onto the  list, I would LOVE to join. I'M PREGNANT. OMG 

I have finally stopped shaking and busting into tears. It has been an emotional afternoon so far!! My hCG is 240 (or 270 I can't remember) so I am over the moon and so is my BF.....in fact so was the nurse on the phone...she shouted "it's positive" before I'd barely confirmed my date of birth!! My parents and sister were screaming down the phone (they live down south)...all I need now is to tell the hubby (hmmm feels like I have this the wrong way round). I'm praying that the Captain lets him call me (he said he would ask to speak to me for 'medical' reasons).

Ok, I definitely need to do some personals. I just couldn't post in the lead up to today, I was just too anxious!

*Fuzzi *- congratulations on having 2 little ones in there, what amazing news. What is you due date?

*Rachel* - and a little baby for you too, how exciting - roll on 29th May 

*Fiona and impatient* - you are both very naughty but I don't blame you - congratulations

*Ladystardust* - I have a feeling you are going to be joining your own BFP list very soon 

*Boakie* - I'm pleased the bleeding has stopped and you can relax and enjoy your BFP now

*Luckygirl* - you are well within your rights to grieve over your loss  , it doesn't matter how many children you have, it's still going to hurt. Love to you and DH

*Lanta* - well you were right, me and BF do have lots to celebrate now. All being well we will be about 9 days apart!! Hope you are having fun in mumbai and haven't come down with Dehli belly like the althletes 

*M2M* - I hope you and DP are holding up and today feels better than yesterday.

Ok, well I'd better write that essay that I have not been doing for the last 4 days...either that or have a little pregancy search on the internet. I can do that now without feeling naughty

xx


----------



## boakie

seachest congrats congrats fi apple did i say congrats 2 u 2? ive got a scan bkd in 2 wks 2 check things r ok any1 else experienced short sharp stabbing pains down there?x


----------



## Seachest

yes all the time!!!!!!! Don't worry about pains unless they are getting worse and become severe. Stay positive Boakie xx


----------



## boakie

im sucking in the pmaxx


----------



## lady stardust

Seachest - I'm so happy for you!!! Congratulations!!! Enjoy that internet stuff, due dates etc. Have a look at:

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

then you can click on the stages, for example:

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/8.html

Enjoy!

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Impatient Lady - 22/9 - OTD 8/10
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10
Helen - ET 5/10 - OTD 14/10
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10 - OTD

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W
Fuzzy Peach - Twins!!!
Rach
mwmm
Memi
Boakie
Fiona
Seachest

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35
Rosebud
Lucky Girl


----------



## fiona_apple28

Ladystardust - i just notice impatientlady still on PUPO, she got positive result too on her post yesterday.


----------



## boakie

impatient lady congrats hunixxx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Just a quickie from me....
Seachest - CONGRATULATIONS, so pleased for you and DH                 and you have a strong hcg reading too...hmmm, i wonder what that could mean!    


Fiona - CNGRATULATIONS, so pleased for you too.              . Well done for getting the blood test sorted.


Ladystardust -        sounds like you are PREGNANT to me....cant wait to hear news of your darker line tomorrow.
Rach - Great news about your scan   


Lanta - Glad your enjoying your trip and the red wine  ....'Meetings in Mumbai'...sounds very exciting though  

Hope everyome else is well.


----------



## Helen13

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to seachest! I'm so so happy for you! I hope you've managed to speak to your dh? I bet it's horrible for him not knowing what's going on and not being able to be there for you. 

Lady stardust it sounds hopeful for you too so fingers crossed the line gets darker! 

Afm I feel under so much pressure to get a positive for next Thursday! I'm back to work today which I'm not looking forward to but finish at 4pm which is good. Then I've got Monday off cos we're going to see michael buble in concert on Sunday - I can't wait and am hoping it won't be too loud for my embies!! 

Have a good day everyone.

Helen xx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all
Still a faint pos line. This is the day the hCG should be out of my system - so I am pretty sure it is a bpf - but DP wants to wait until Monday to be sure cause that is our OTD. Fair enough. Luckily I have a busy weekend to try to take my mind off it (fat chance!).

Congratulations Impatient Lady!!!!

Morning everyone and have a nice Friday....

------

*2WW or pupo!* 
Lady Stardust - ET 27/9 - OTD 11/10
Helen - ET 5/10 - OTD 14/10
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10 - OTD

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W
Fuzzy Peach - Twins!!!
Rach
mwmm
Memi
Boakie
Fiona
Seachest
Impatient Lady

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35
Rosebud
Lucky Girl


----------



## Lanta

Seachest - Congratulations, on my word you must be so happy and it will be fantastic that you and BF can share the next 9 months together .  I really hope you get to tell your DH soon, must be so hard for the both of you

Lady Stardust - these good news stories just keep on coming.  like you always say to others... a line is a line! So i think you are pregnant!!

this board definitely  puts a smile on my face each day

Helen - try not to feel the pressure.... there are so many good luck vibes on this thread that I'm sure you'll get a BFP too!  Although hopefully work will be a good distraction over the next 9 days.

Rach - so pleased your scan went well.  Hopefully you can relax a bit more and start to enjoy being pregnant!

Boakie - glad the bleeding has stopped...maybe you don't need to place the newspaper ad just yet!

AFM I'm looking forward to a weekend of lying by the pool reading and doing some sight seeing  (I don't come back until next Weds).  It's strange to be away without DH but am enjoying a bit of "me" time.

Lanta
x


----------



## impatientlady

OTD Today and it's officially a   

My first scan date (six weeks) is 20th October. 

Good luck everyone, this is definately a lucky thread!


----------



## pinkpixie

congrats to everyone getting a BFP this has certainly been a positive thread!!!


i am not in a good place today generally feeling down and grumpy you think this being our 4th time i would be used to it by now!!!!


----------



## boakie

pink pixie big hug hunixx ive got my scan bkd 4 22nd oct im well nervous no more bleeding xx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

Quiet on the thread tonight.... 

Boakie - glad things are going better for you. You'll feel much better after the scan.

Pink Pixie - sorry to hear you've been in a grump. This whole think is an incredible strain on our emotions. It is exhausting.

Impatient Lady - official congratulations on your official BPF!!!!  Wonderful news. Enjoy!

Lanta - you enjoy yourself over there and indulge in that me time. It can be nice to just be yourself for a bit, can't it.

Seachest -hope you get to speak to DH soon. 

AFM - pretty crappy. Had a bit row with DP this evening. I picked the fight. Although he is irritating. He is just not reacting like I want him to. But I was spoiling for a fight and just somehow feeling hormonal and weird. Bad memories because we split up for a while right when I got my bfp with DD and I want so much for this time to be different. To really go through it together. But he needs to come to it in his own way. We have said we will celebrate properly on Monday. Oh well - tomorrow is another day. And as all you addicts know - another day, another pee stick! So hopefully that will cheer me up. Boakie - ask whoever is taking poas addicts if they have room for one more! 

Night all.


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach

Impatient Lady - ITS OFFICIAL....              

Ladystardust - Congrats on the POAS result    Sorry to hear your feeling crappy today, it must have been a very difficult time for you back then so you're understandably fragile now. Wishing you and your family a happy celebration on Monday


----------



## Helen13

Impatient lady congratulations! I can imagine how happy you are!! Wow this thread has so many positives and it just goes to show that fet can work.

Lady stardust sorry to hear you're feeling crappy and hormonal I blame it on the drugs we're given!! I think men just don't understand what an emotional time it is for us because after all it's our bodies that have to go through it all - all they have to do is there little 'bit' in a cup for christs sake!! 

Pinkpixie sorry you've been feeling down too. It's so hard to think about other things. I hope you feel better tomorrow.

Afm I keep worrying about overdoing things cos I don't want to do anything to jeapordise it working! I'm not even doing anything strenuous but am still worrying! I've told my dp he'll have to sort out the washing tomorrow and clean the house cos I need to take it easy...!opeNope you've all had a good evening.

Helen xx


----------



## Seachest

Good morning ladies

*Impatient lady -*  yaaayyyyyy another official  . Congratulations   

*Ladystardust *- Wow oh wow another faint line, you've gotta be getting excited right now  . I'll have EVERYTHING crossed for you on Monday. Don't worry about the arguement with DH, it's probably the hormones....and wow what amazing hormones they are as without them there would be no baby!! Thank you so much for the link. Here is another one I came across yesterday, http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/wwwhuman/Stages/Stages.htm it has some amazing pics of early embryos!

*Fuzzy* - hmmm, i hope you weren't hinting at twins there  !! We only had one put back so there shouldn't be  although I would hardly complain if there were 2  . Hope your little ones aren't making you too poorly

*Helen* - hang in there, you have just 5 days to go. I'd be lying if I said they were the easiest of days but you will get there even if there are tears during the journey.Good luck 

*Boakie* - thank  that you have no more bleeding. Enjoy your BFP!

*Pinkpixie* -  for you this morning. Hope you are feeling more positive today. I know that 4th time lucky is not a phrase as such, but you have to believe that is the case for you

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone else, I hop the rest of you are all well.

*AFM* - I'm pleased to say I finally spoke to DH and to say he was over the moon would be an understatement!!! Although the delivery was quite comical. I answered through tears and shouted "it's positive" and he said "what, I can't hear you" (remember he is on a noisy ship) so I said "we got a positive" and he said "WHAT, speak up?" and I said I'm pregnant" and he said "I just can't hear you".....   . By the time he finally heard me I was really laughing!!! Not quite the romantic scenario I had in my mind but brilliant anyway!!

It hasn't really sunk in yet to be honest. I can't get my head around the pregnant word let alone think of a baby. All I can think is 'wow, that treatment thing I had worked'!!  I'm sure it will feel more real once hubby is home!

Anyway, I am off to meet a friend for brunch now and won't be telling her. It's going to be a real test!!

Enjoy your weekend

xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hello to all ladies, hope everyone having a nice weekend.

I feel a bit crazy today, i felt i feel less preggy, breast is less sore & tender, no back pains or shooting pains.  Im getting worried that my baby stopped developing again   .  I didnt have anything unusual, no AF pains, no discharge.  I did test again this morning with a cheapy test from chemist (2 for £3.99) and still get faint second line.  Im worried why i cant get a darker line by now with that cheap test.  I still have one clearblue digital but im saving it for next wk to see if my number of wks will increase.  I got positive result with clearblue last wed & thu so im sure im preggy even getting just faint line in a cheap test.  I wish i can go to shop and buy more clearblue to give me peace of mind,  think they are much reliable.  Anyone have same experience with cheapy test?


----------



## lady stardust

Fiona - maybe it is just your body getting used to being pregnant. I really don't think the darkness of those lines means anything. I always get a faint line and did with dd too. Please try not to worry too much. It will all be much clearer in a week or two and this version of symptom spotting is as unreliable and tortuous as the 2ww symptom spotting. Good luck and I hope you and the little embie are fine.


----------



## pinkpixie

Fiona i did a cheapie one the day after i had my trigger shot so had loads of hcg in my system and still only got a really faint line on a cheap test so i dont think that means anything. Must admit i would be temped to get a clearblue just for peace of mind but i have no will power!!!

seachest you made me laugh with that story i bet he was so pleased.

lady stardust good luck for your offical test tomorrow  it stays positive

fuzzi congrats on having twins thats so exciting

helen i know what you mean i am so paranoid about lifting stuff but they are little fighters and will stick in there.

hi to everyone else

AFM feeling better today have actually been out and done some shopping with DH well i wandered round whilst he loaded the trolley up and did all the unpacking   y OTD isnt untol the 23rd which is age away!!!

h
xx


----------



## boakie

hi ladies fiapple28 dont worry my symps come and go today i feel shattered sickly n very low any1 else suffering from lack of energy? my little boy has caught at tum bug and has vomitted all over me! can tum bugs affect a pregnancyxx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all
Been googling away (  I think we need a google police icon). Anyhow - I think I am going to book a 7 week scan in London. I want to know it is all fine. But that is 3 WEEKS away. Owch. That is a long time!!!!  But they say that once you see the heartbeat then you can really say that the pregnancy is viable, and that you can't see it before 7 weeks. So says the internet. You ladies who have had your scans - how many weeks were you and did you see a heartbeat?
Oh no - this roller-coaster of worry.... 
Night all


----------



## babysmile

HI

Hope you dont mind me joining your group. Im with Manchester Care. I started my Down Reg injections about 8 days back and got a scna on the 2oth of Oct.

Very nervous and emotional time AGAIN. just hoping its successful..

To date 5 ivfs unsuccesful
1 pregnancy but miscarried.



Lovley to see you all on here


babysmile


----------



## lady stardust

Hi Babysmile

Of course you are welcome here if you like - but maybe it would be better for you to be on the October thread where more people will be at the same stage as you. Most of us have already had our transfers and our preg tests.

AFM - I have now put myself on the preg list!!! Yay!!!

Morning all.

---

*2WW or pupo!* 
Helen - ET 5/10 - OTD 14/10
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10 - OTD

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W
Fuzzy Peach - Twins!!!
Rach
mwmm
Memi
Boakie
Fiona
Seachest
Impatient Lady
Lady Stardust

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35
Rosebud
Lucky Girl


----------



## boakie

any1 else heart rate increased since they have become preggers feel very low 2day have been crying just feel tired all the time just want 2 sleepx


----------



## lady stardust

Hi Boakie - yes I am weepy. Yes I am tried. I am slouching around in my living room so not wanting to do anything.... And I was so hot and sweaty last night (no - not for any good reason!). Take care.


----------



## Rach_1985

Lady stardust, I'm not sure if I have said congratulations yet on ur BFP? CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

I was 6w4d when I had my scan, I was worried it might be a little too early, but there it was, flickering away on the screen easy to see. 
I also chat on another forum that is hosted by my clinic, and lots of ladies on there have had scans at 6w4d and all have seen heartbeats. I think someone had a scan at 6w2d and saw a heartbeat, but I wouldn't advise it that early as it really is border line if u would see anything and I think those extra couple of days make all the difference.

I have a midwife appointment on 27th october, when I will be 9w3d, then she will book my '12' week scan (which can actually be anything between 11w3d and 13w1d). This means I could be waiting upto 6.5 weeks for my next scan! Didn't think I could wait that long so I have booked another private scan for 2 weeks time, to bridge the gap. 

It was so amazing to see the heartbeat, but I think it has made me worry even more, because now I can see exactly how much I could lose. Daft I know, wish I could just enjoy it 

Boakie, I feel absolutely drain of all energy, I think its perfectly normal. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## impatientlady

Yes I have been suffering terribly with exhaustion.  I'm a bit worried about going back to work as I haven't managed through a day this week without having an afternoon snooze.  Luckily I have one more week of annual leave.  

I played Zelda on my Wii last night and then kept waking up through the night worrying that I had done too much activity and might have done some damage or something.  Kept getting up to go to the toilet and checking that there was no blood.  Totally irrational I'm sure but it's taken so much to get to this stage that I'm terrified it's going to go wrong.  

My scan is booked for 20th October.  It is early because I have fluid around one of my ovaries and that causes an increased risk of ectopic pregnancy.  I don't think I'll relax until I've seen if everything is healthy.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Lady stardust - again congratulations.  same here dont want to do anything at all except preparing my food coz Dp dont know what i like. Good you mention that you are hot and sweaty last night coz i felt the same.  I keep waking up yesterday coz i feel like burning (not sweating), i feel so so hot and breast like to explode again.  Till now i feel so hot but brest back to normal

Boakie - if you feel tired all the time is good sign   .  Not sure with increased heart rate.

Rach_1985 - My clinic also do 6wks scan coz they can see the heartbeat by that time.  Goodluck o your MW appointment.


----------



## boakie

beautiful ladies am i 4 wks 6 days preg how did u work it out rach? based on my 5day transfer on 24th my scan is 22nd but i am worried that its 2 early will they see h beat?


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie, I used the calculator on the below link:

www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php

I had my scan at 6w4d, which I think u would be on the 22nd? I was worried it might be too early, but it seems actually that scans at 6w4d are quite common and heartbeats are seen, so it should be fine for you xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

boakie said:


> beautiful ladies am i 4 wks 6 days preg how did u work it out rach? based on my 5day transfer on 24th my scan is 22nd but i am worried that its 2 early will they see h beat?


Boakie - I had day 2 embryo last 24Sept and will have the scan on 25Oct. Im sure they will not give yu that schedule if they are not sure to see heartbeat. Most of the fertility friends here have it the scan in 2 weeks after OTD and all haave seen heartbeats.


----------



## lady stardust

Pink Pixie - when is your OTD? I seem to have missed it off the list. Hope you are well.

Helen - only a few days to go. How are you?

Lucky Girl - thinking of you. How are you?


----------



## Helen13

Hi all

Sorry for being AWOL I've been in Birmingham cos we went to see Michael Buble in concert last night -he was absolutely amazing and I now love him even more!! 

I'm going mad on this wait and just want it to be Thursday already! I really don't feel very positive at all and am wishing for sore boobs etc!! I am getting twinges down there and it feels 'heavy' (if that makes any sense?!) but I don't want to read too much into it. 

Hope you are all doing ok? 

Helen xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Helen13 - only 3 days to go wish you a very big fat positive result on your OTD.  I had lots of cycle budies before that didnt feel anything at all and get positive result.  So nice to hear youve been to Michael Buble concert coz i like him too.

afm, woke this morning feel not well, i feel sick and tightness in my chest due to urge to vomit.  Run to toilet and i keep vomiting nothing   , even i didnt throw anything it did make me feel better. I only ate half of my bfast to make sure i wont be sick again and went back to sleep to forget the sickness.  I dont really know if thats what you call morning sickness   .  I had that same feeling last wednesday evening and i did really throw up. (sorry for TMI).  Oh well if this is really morning sickness means im really pregnant   .

Hello to all ladies..  hope we all had a nice week and more good news to come.


----------



## Avon Queen

yup that sounds very much like it fiona apple : ))


----------



## boakie

i was sick last night after xfactor and little bit this morn can that b it? anyway just i thought does any1 fancy mtg up nxt year somewhere central maybe a meal ? let me know ur thoughts . im very stressed bout my scan just keep thinking poppysead not developingx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hi Boakie - we feel the same, i was sick this morning and everytime i woke up in my late afternoon nap ill start burfing, chest feeling tight and urge to vomit.  I do try not vomit so i keep burping to get ride of the gas or acid inside me.  Meeting next year will be nice count me in.  I know what you mean about worried if poppysead is developing so i keep counting symptoms.      i think all we can do is have faith that will all have healthy baby heartbeats on our scan date.

Avon queen - thanks and hello.


----------



## pinkpixie

hi my otd is 23rd oct which is ages off!!!!Had really sore boobs yesterday which cant make my mind up about it is too early to be feeling anything  Probably be the drugs but have been on the progesterone pessaries for over a week and the HRT for 2wk so why only shwing now? ahhhhh am slowly going insane


hi to everyone 


helen good luck for thursday 


xx


----------



## impatientlady

Boakie, I am currently feeling the same stress.  I actually kept waking up last night stressing.  I have no cramps any more and I haven't been ill/sick, I'm coping better with the exhaustion and wondering if it is going away.  Maybe my embrio has stopped developing?  Not sure I can wait a whole eight days for my scan.


----------



## fiona_apple28

pinkpixie - had my et 24spet and otd was 08oct.  I started to feel im unusua thing 4oct experiencing few second dizziness, then next day my breast started to feel sensitive till now.  So i had feeling that you are positive.  I wish you all the best on otd.


----------



## Rach_1985

Boakie, meeting up some time next year sounds nice, hopefully we can all show our little bumps off by then xx


----------



## Helen13

Hi ladies

I'm feeling a bit ****ty today cos don't feel positive at all! Although I've been having the odd cramp and twinge my boobs don't feel any different and earlier I went to the loo and (sorry tmi..!) I've got some discharge and it's not quite brown buts it's darker than cream if that makes any sense so I'm so worried it is the start of something.

I feel sick with worry and really want thursday to be here! 

Pinkpixie it sounds more positive for you so fingers crossed! 

Helen xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Helen13 - stay positive coz not all have symptoms before the OTD.  Heres more         for you to lift your mood.


----------



## Helen13

Thanks Fiona! I've just left work cos I out a pessary up there and sorry for tmi but had a stringy bit of blood like you get in a period. It was only one tiny bit but I'm so scared this is the start of something. I was about to go to the toilet for the 100th time and I bumped into someone in my team who's gone through ivf and I started crying and said how I can't think of anything else so she sent me home and went and told my boss bless her. I just hate the not knowing and not knowing if this is the start of a bfn or possibly one of the embryos going.

Anyone had anything similar?? If I test tomorrow I'll only be 8 days past a 5 day transfer - would a bfp show up then?? Just don't know if I can wait til Thursday!!

xx


----------



## boakie

oh helen i feel for u i had 2 have wed-fri off cos i started spotting its true u cant think of anything else . i dont know whether or not it would b 2 early i tested 10days after 5 day tx but that was a bld test.  try n stay positivexxx i really am so nervous bout my scan im scared


----------



## boakie

impatient lady i feel the same i keep thinking poppyseed not developing i am meant 2 b at work tomz but how can i concentrate what 2 doxps i look 4 mnths already is it normal 2 get bloated with ivf pregnancy cud it b progesterone pessariesx


----------



## Seachest

ME TOO, I don't feel much anymore either.....I'm sure my boobs have stopped growing too!! Why are we all still going    this is supposed to be the good bit   

Helen - I really wouldn't read too much into your symptoms. All I really had was AF style cramps for a few days before OTD. Lots of people have spotting/odd discharge so keep   . You will get there, these last 2 days are the hardest that's for sure. Keep strong and stay away from pee sticks    as you might regret it. Good luck xxxx


----------



## lady stardust

Helen - sorry to hear you had a bad day. It is all so worrying isn't it. The truth is you just don't know. The AF signs and the BFP signs are so similar. I think a positive might show up 8dp5dt - but it also might not. Depends how you feel about testing and weather you would rather know. I always test early and in some ways it is the bfps that I wish I had waited for. With my - I feel the bfns let me down gently. If you get a neg tomorrow there is still a chance that it might be pos on thursday.
I really hope the bleeding / spotting stops for you and you can relax a bit. Glad you could go home from work.
Good luck and hang in there....      

AFM - tired. Booked in a scan for 25 Oct so holding out for that.


----------



## Helen13

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your kind words. I am off work today because my boss said I was in no fit state to work so he told me to have the day off sick bless him! I have decided I will not test today and will just wait and see what happens tomorrow. I don't think I'll sleep well tonight at all!

I don't know about all of you but I have definately not coped as well during this cycle as I did last time - I guess it's because last time was my first go so I think I am putting a lot more pressure on this to work - I know I shouldn't but I can't help it. 

It doesn't help that my sister is trying for a baby now and I just know that we will get an annuncement from them one day soon..... I really don't know how I'll cope when that happens.

Anyway at least I can chill out at home today and not talk to anyone!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Helen xx


----------



## pinkpixie

Helen   hope you are feeling better this journey is so hard and you think it will get easier like you sid i think you end up just putting more pressure on yourself.  I know its hard but try to stay positive i know lots of people who have had spotting and/or no symptoms and have still got a BFP.  Look after yourself today and fingers crossed for tomorrow 
xx
h


----------



## fiona_apple28

Morning ladies,

Maybe someone can tell me if im normal.  Id been having vomiting for few days 2-3 times a day.  I always felt my upper tummy is upset and my chest getting tight so i need to vomit.  Everytime i vomit im not throwing anything!!  Does anyone have same feeling like me.  Im getting


----------



## boakie

Hi Fiona Apple I would say that is normal for pregnancy?  I feel a little bit sick this morning but want sick. I just keep thinking that the embie hasnt developed.  I cant concentrate at work and I am trying to see if I can get my scan move to the Thurs instead of the Fri, i just dont feel so good today


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - sorry to hear you are not feeling well today.  Hope you can move your scan day. I know what you mean of getting crazy thinking embies stopped growing.  It did happen to me before so i hope this time will be my luck.


----------



## boakie

got my scan moved to next thurs at 1045 had 2 b sign off from work till i have had my scan whats wrong with mex


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - nice to hear you manage to change your scan day.  i wish i can do that too


----------



## boakie

ladies ive just done a fr preg test cos my symps have gone the test line v dark but control line very light what does this mean?


----------



## Rach_1985

Hi everyone,

Hope ur all doing well?

I had a letter through from my clinic today, which was actually a copy of a letter that they have sent to my doctor.

It says that at my scan with them last week they suggested for me to have an reassurance scan arranged, due to the presence of a small area of retro chorionic bleed, and could my doctor arrange this.... Well, they never mentioned that I should have a reassurance scan at all! Off of my own back I have booked a private scan for 2 weeks time, but it was only because I couldn't wait for my 12 weeks scan, its too long!!  

This has got me a bit worried and also a bit annoyed, because they didn't mention it to me. I have rang my midwife and explained and she has got me in for a scan on friday at our local EPU. 

Googled it and of course there only seems to be bad news about these retro things, and that u then have a 50/50 chance of miscarriage - wish I hadn't checked now! 

Oh well, I guess there is no point worrying about it too much, just see what they say on friday...at least it's another scan. Also my midwife was really helpful, so that's reassuring at least!

Sorry for the moan, just really exhausted at the moment, and this extra worry just makes me worse, lol! :I)


----------



## boakie

rach rach dnt worry hun ive googled it 2 and it says it can repair and heal you need bed rest dr boakie says! xx


----------



## Rach_1985

Thanks dr boakie xx


----------



## Helen13

Hi rach

Google isn't always good is it..?! If I were you I would quiz them at the scan on Friday and make sure you ask lots of questions to get all the information you need. I can understand how annoyed you are - especially as they didn't tell you (which is really bad) but the good thing is at least you get an extra scan and you never know, they might monitor you a lot more too which won't be a bad thing.

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Boakie that's good that you are off work for a bit cos it sounds like you're going out of your mind too! 

Well it's 'd-day' for me tomorrow. I'm really thinking the worst but I guess we'll just have to see and what will be will be. No doubt I won't be able to sleep tonight and will be testing early so will come on here and let you all know the outcome...

Helen xx


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone

Well I'm pleased and shocked to say it's a BFP!! I actually can't believe it! 

I've had to do 2 tests just to be sure! 

Because I had a missed miscarriage last time I don't want to get too carried away and think I'll just take it one step at a time but fingers crossed this embie (or embies..?!) is here to stay! 

Hope you are all doing ok and fiona because I've been through the same as you I think I'll be worrying the whole time too so can really sympathise with how you feel.

Helen xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

helen - congratulation.


----------



## pinkpixie

congratulations Helen


----------



## lady stardust

Congratulations Helen!!!!   

Rach - how annoying - but try not to worry too much. Sometimes I think all these scans and checks tell us too much and give us new things to worry about. I hope it relolves itself by the next scan.

Boakie - you gotta stop worrying about everything! The light control lines means *nothing*. You just got to hang in there for a week now. Like someone said - they symptoms come and go....

Pink Pixie - how you doing? When is your OTD, or when you are you going to test?

AFM - fine. Of course stressing until the scan. I keep worrying that it will be twins - which I personally don't want. Please - just one nice health heart beat. Please.  Don't know how I am going to wait another week and a half - but I just have to I guess....

----

*2WW or pupo!* 
Pinkpixie - ET 6/10 - OTD

*bfp!!!!! *    
Debbie W
Fuzzy Peach - Twins!!!
Rach
mwmm
Memi
Boakie - scan - 21/10
Fiona - Scan 25/10
Seachest
Impatient Lady
Lady Stardust - Scan 25/10
Helen

*Needing a hug *   
Ermitrude
Lollipops
Lanta
M2M
Mel35
Rosebud
Lucky Girl


----------



## pinkpixie

OTD is 23rd


----------



## fiona_apple28

Good morning ladies, feel down today.  I did another CB digital test this morning and result is pregnant 1-2.  I feel bad that weeks havent change from my last wk test!  I dont understand why after all this symptoms i got why it did not change at all.  I regret it so much that i did the test!  I was thinking that same thing happen to me before that i tested im pregnant 2-3, then few days before scan im still pregnant 2-3 im so upset that time, but that make sense coz in the scan they saw that it didnt continue to develop.  Oh my i hope not for the second time    .  I didnt feel anything unusual that make feel that i had mc.  I hate myself for testing today now it will ruin my days till scan day thinking something is wrong again.


----------



## boakie

oh fiona apple u sound so upset i just  want 2 give u a hug pls try n stay positive i know its hard look at me! when is ur scan? helen congrats hunx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - thanks for the hug! im just stupid to do another test   .  

Anyway i think i did wrong to, im reading the instruction now i forgot to soak the digital test kit for 20 seconds in my urine, i think i only did it for 10 seconds    cos im so used to the cheap test that u only needs 10 sec coz its very thin. Hope thats the only reason why didnt get much result


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone

Thanks for the congrats, I've had to buy a digital test so I can actually see the 'pregnant' cos I still don't believe it! 

Fiona Please try not to worry about it not going up yet because I remember someone saying on one of the threads that they aren't overly accurate and it takes a while to change. For example I rememer getting a 3+ when I was about or nearly 6 weeks. It you try again (not that I'm encouraging you!) in a few days, I'm sure it will have changed. I know it's so hard not to worry cos I've been in your position before so know how you feel. No doubt you'll be calming me down in a few weeks!! 

I must admit the only tests I'm going to do now are the digi ones so I can check it's going up but at the same time I did that last time and it was still showing 3+ and my baby had died so it still doesn't give you 100% piece of mind.

My 7 week scan is on 4 november - gosh that's a lifetime away!

Hope you're doing ok pinkpixie?

Helen xx


----------



## boakie

just got really upset with my mum she says a look very round im not over eating but i look 4 mnths is it all the meds any1 else feel n luk this way?


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hey Boakie!

I am actually on the FET Oct post as I'm currently going through FET treatment.

I just read your post and wanted to say that I too have put a shed load of weight on since being on IVF drugs in June.

Plus I think we comfort eat which dont help, plus the stress of it all. Its all a factor in weight gain. I have actually gone up a dress - size! And puit loads on around my face. My boobs have also gone up a size. God you must think I'm a really skank now   

Just wanted to say hun, you're not alone!! 

Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## boakie

thanks norfolk chick nice 2 know im not alone im not over eating gone off food so must b the hormones x


----------



## Rach_1985

Helen, huge congrats on ur bfp, yay! x


----------



## Rhubarb04

Hello girls sorry to crash your thread.  Im having a shocker and just need some PMA!  I got a BFP on 8th October.....sadly yesterday cramps and fresh bleeding (my last wee of the evening, the blood was dripping out TMI sorry).....so I am devastated.  I am trying to be positive as I have 2  blast frosties....can you guys tell me what happens in a frostie cycle and how long I would have to wait?  I am kind of clinging on to the hope that next time it may work!
I stil have to go for my scan on the 23rd which is making me frustrated as I just want to get on with it now!
XX


----------



## pinkpixie

Rhubarb plenty of ladies have bleeding and then everything is still ok so fingers crossed for you. To answer yor questions how long depends on your clinic mine (St marys in manchester) make you have 3 bleeds before you can try again others let you start straight away. The process for FET depends on your clinic again some will only do medicated so you have to down reg have a bleed then take tablets to build your linning back up if your cycle is regular you can have a more natural one where they monitor to see when you have ovulated and then put the embies back at the right time some clinics do this with no drugs others provide some drug support for the linning. Hope this has helped but hopefully you wont need your frosties until you want a sibling!!! sending you lots of   

Rach how are you doing how are you and your DH

Boakie i have put on weight with each treatment i think the drugs make you really bloated plus i stop exercising during 2ww so think that doesnt help. You are going to get a lot bigger though   

Helen has it sunk in yet

Fiona i have heard before that those digi tests arent that accurate with the weeks so try not too worry too much (easy for me to say i know)

how is evryone else

AFM test feels ages away feel in strange limbo land at the moment in the past have made plans for when we got our BFP how to tell people and stuff not doing that this time dont want to build myself up again. Just   that Bert and Ernie are ok and are growing (sad i know but we have always named our embies   )

xx
h


----------



## lollipops

helen. Massive congrats to you! Here's to a safe,happy pregnancy!xxx

All of you waiting on scans......keep calm and positive.....and I hope and pray your bundles are safe and growing!xxx

All of you that have had your scans and they revealed perfect bubbas....many congrats and hoping your pregnancys continue to be healthy and happy.xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

rhubarb - a lot of ladies bleed (espec with multiple ones by the way.....), i hope you are ok. if the worst does happen i think you have to wait for 2 periods to pass before having FET . i wouldent wait that long for a scan, id see if they can get u in before....for your own reassurance. do whats best for you xxx big hugs

fionaapple- i remember being so frightened when i got pregnant, i was terrified, can you move your scan forward?

dont worry about "being a pain, asking for things" ring up and cry if nec! ( i did!) xxx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Avon Queen - i dont think they will let me unless im bleeding or in pain all they will do is ask me to go to GP. They will not let me have scan below 2wks, my doc is a bit strict about that so i dont think she will unless i had other problems. I know its a very long wait makes me    To be honest im terrified to have scan find out again nothing is there.  

At the moment my MS is gone i dont know why!!!! now im thinking something is wrong!!!  Im not feeling period pains at all , no bleed or discharge, my breast still tender, had few stabbing pains on left back side once in a while.  I know its crazy i like to feel stabbing pains on my back or tummy, make me think that im still pregnant so i keep waiting for that stabbing pains.  

Does anyone had lost their MS just like that?  i had MS for 5 days for 2-3 times a day then yesterday didnt feel it all and same today.


----------



## Avon Queen

fionaapple - whens the scan again? think you get one in a week or so dont you. you could always say youve had some twinges and are worried. just blag it a little. you wouldent be the first....morning sickness was on and off, somedays in the beginning, i couldent believe i was pregnant. it was all surreal. even looking at the scans. now and again i would feel queezy. it came in waves. i was only ever sick once when mouthwash went too far down, so didnt have bad morning sickness


----------



## fiona_apple28

Avon Queen - my scan is on the 25oct coz my OTD was 08oct, since i had day 2 embryo instead of doing it friday as my 2 weeks she added few days and move it Monday.  On that same day i also had booked my GPs appointment after my scan to discuss midwifes referrals etc so all in one journey.  I think i will see how i get on this weekend if i really feel something is wrong will asked them to move it forward.  So far today its just my first wk of waiting for scan.  So far everything is fine except when i did a silly digital test yesterday that makes me panic that didnt change the weeks of ovulation indicator 1-2 instead of 2-3.  So every symptoms i lost im linking it to that silly test that embryo might stopped developing thats why didnt add more wk to the result.  Thanks for telling me that MS is on and off now i can relax a bit.


----------



## Seachest

Helen - Yaay BFP, congratulations    . This really is a lucky thread....you next pinkpixie 

Rach - Fingers crossed all will be well. I'm sure if it was anything to really worry about they would have told you. It's probably more of a precaution 

Fiona - try not to worry. I don't really have any symptoms either to be honest. I had more when I was waiting for OTD and that could have well been in my mind. I'm sure everything will be ok with your little one  . Could you ask for a blood test? I know not all clinics do follow ups but worth a shot.


AFM - I had my follow up blood test and mt hCG has gone from 259 last week to 9,445!!!    The nurse said it's a strong one......or it's twins!! Then she looked at my notes and saw that we only had one put back... could have split she said   . DH's face was a picture!! (Avon Queen perhaps you are right!!!)


Hello to everyone else, especially all the newbies on here   

xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Seachest - congrats, nice to hear you got very high hcg level.


----------



## Avon Queen

seachest - i'd say that is *definatley* a multiple hcg!       

fionaapple - ok, id try and wait then till 25th if you can  its so painful at the beginning, waiting, i can still remember it now. i actually cried at them cause i was so scared to enjoy it/believe it/cope with it, so many hormones going round. i wanted to be sick daily, just to confirm it was alright! as i say, these were all i felt in the beginning...

slight nausea, on and off
felt hungry, but "didnt fancy anything"

otherwise, i felt the same.

that developed eventually into very occasional wretching when i fed the cat/emptied the bin

but that was all

occasional tummy twinges

everyone is different, just try and take it one day at a time. and as long as no bleeding with cramps you are ok


----------



## boakie

ive had a very emotional day ystrday  started bleeding with large clots ystrday size of my palm in total went 2 an e they did a tst it said still preg n ive been sick this am but i think the scan will show ive lost it


----------



## Helen13

Boakie so sorry to hear what's been happening to you. Is there any way they can scan you now to see what's going on? Can you go to your local early pregnancy unit? 

It seems so silly to have to wait. If needbe I'd ring your local emergency doctor and see if they can book you in for a scan somewhere.

Let me know how you get on.

I'll be thinking of you.

Helen xx


----------



## impatientlady

Boakie, after a surprise bleed and major cramping my hospital did a scan for me at five and a half weeks.  Even though it was too early to see a baby growing they still found the sack and 'yolk' which confirmed that I hadn't yet miscarried.  Push your clinic to do something to reassure you.


----------



## boakie

thanxs ladies going 2 ring up monday and speak 2 the epu plus i am rh negative n i need 2 have an injection


----------



## pinkpixie

Boakie     can you not get in before monday?


Seachest      on your high level


fiona how are you feeling are you going to do anymore tests


Hi to everyone else


AFM still waiting!!!!  Have got sore boobs again today and feeling a bit rough but am sure it is the drugs.  Want to test but DH has banned me until OTD


----------



## fiona_apple28

pinkpixie - i think still early to test you might worry more if you get negative this early.  better mid next wk    (dont tell DH).  I havent test yet after that silly digital test ive done.  I think ill just wait for my scan coz whatever test i do i wont get definte answer till i see the scan.  I dont know if ill change my mind next wk i might buy another preg test.  
MS is back again   , been sick this morning and this evening at Royal Opera House   .  Im so embarrassed vomiting in the toilet with lots of ladies inside. Its my first time to use a dress since ET and my god i cant breath my tummy is like 5 months preggy   .  I didnt realise im that big now but my weight didnt change yet coz i keep checking everyday.


Boakie - sorry to hear about the bleeding hope they can scan you on monday.  Lets hope baby is fine.


----------



## Helen13

Hi all

boakie I hope you are holding up ok?

Fiona it sounds like your ms is back with a vengence...!!

Seachest I forgot to say congratulations with your hcg levels, keep us posted as to whether it's a singleton or not...!

Pinkpixie, hope you are holding out ok? Not too much longer now although I know it feels like a lifetime!

AFM, I'm just having a lie down cos I feel a bit sick on and off. I am still wanting to actually be sick though just so that it's a sign things are ok in there! I still don't have any sore boobs though which is wierd cos I had that last time. It's so hard not to compare cycles! I also want to ring the clinic tomorrow to check I should definately be on 3 cyclogest a day cos when I went to my dr's on friday night to get some more (long story but they didn't have any so I had to make a mad dash to boots chemist to get some!) both my dr and the pharmacist at boots seemed concerned that I am on 3 a day rather than 2. My dp told me the clinic know what they are doing but it was the nurse who told me to take 3 and not the consultant and I just don't know if I trust her as much as the consultant....?!

Anyway not looking forward to work this week cos I haven't done a full week for a while!

Helen xx


----------



## Seachest

Helen - don't worry about your cyclogest. I didn't use any at all!! As baby has implanted your body will be producing it's own progesterone!

Boakie - fingers crossed for you on Monday   

Fiona - MS sounds like a good sign to me 

Pink pixie - you stay away from those pee-sticks you hear me    

Impatientlady - I'm pleased everything is ok for you. What a relief.

AFM - kind of hoping it is not twins as we are not really prepared for it (hence having one back each time)   . Having said that DH said as long as it/they are healthy then we will be happy   . I don't think it is though as the levels are still within range for singleton...just on the high side! Although I have had heavy achey uterus since just before OTD.....hope that is not because of extra stretching!!!!


----------



## boakie

thanxs ladies have been tearful 2day hubby still thinks im pg cos been sick and off my food can only drink water going 2 ring clinic first thing im scared!!


----------



## Lanta

Helen - huge congratulations!!!     You must be over the moon  

Boakie - hope everything goes OK at the docs today.  Fingers are crossed for you  

Pink pixie - how are you feeling? I think you're the only one left to test, it must be torture staying away from the pee sticks! 

Seachest - Congrats on the hcg levels.  That does sound like it could be twins!   

Fiona - try not to worry hun.  I'm sure MS is a good sign although sorry you got sick at the Royal Opera House!

Sorry have been AWOL, India was busy then needed to spend time with DH when I got back.  Was thinking of you all though.  Have my first apt at the ARGC on Nov 16th so hopefully will start getting some answers (and a baby   ) soon

Lanta
x


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - hope everything is ok.

Helen 13 - im sure your clinic have reason why you need 3 cyclogest everyday. Are you back to work today. Hope MS will behave in your work place. 

Lanta - so nice t hear you had MW appointment already, i wish i could say that too later.

Seachest - nice to hear about your HCG level.

afm, My scan is one wk away so its gonna be long long wait for me. MS is back with vengance







(now with substance). Breast is still sore, difficult to move when sleep coz so sensitive. Ocassional stabbing pain on left side same place all the time. I hate my self last night, I went to the loo to wee then i felt i need to vomit first, guess what! i wet myself while vomiting coz my bladder is so full. Then i woke again in the evening need to vomit then i had dribbles twice while vomiting even bladder is not full.


----------



## Helen13

Hi all

Fiona sorry but I did have a little chuckle to myself about you wetting yourself while being sick!! Good job you were at home eh! Hope you're feeling better today.

Lanta it's so nice to hear from you! That's good that you've spent quality time with dh. Good luck at your follow up - I hope you get the answers you are looking for.

Boakie hope you're ok?

Hi to everyone else.

Afm still not many symptoms - I actually want them just to show me it's real!! 

Helen xx


----------



## Avon Queen

fiona_apple28 said:


> Boakie - hope everything is ok.
> 
> Helen 13 - im sure your clinic have reason why you need 3 cyclogest everyday. Are you back to work today. Hope MS will behave in your work place.
> 
> Lanta - so nice t hear you had MW appointment already, i wish i could say that too later.
> 
> Seachest - nice to hear about your HCG level.
> 
> afm, My scan is one wk away so its gonna be long long wait for me. MS is back with vengance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now with substance). Breast is still sore, difficult to move when sleep coz so sensitive. Ocassional stabbing pain on left side same place all the time. I hate my self last night, I went to the loo to wee then i felt i need to vomit first, guess what! i wet myself while vomiting coz my bladder is so full. Then i woke again in the evening need to vomit then i had dribbles twice while vomiting even bladder is not full.


make sure you do pelvic floor exercises...vvvv important (i didnt)


----------



## lady stardust

Hi all

I was away this weekend but back now... Apart from I am so tired I go to bed about 9 - so that cuts down in internet time. Anyhow...

*Boakie* - how did it go today. I so hope that everything is OK with you and embie. It sounds like you have been through a difficult few days. Looking forward to hearing how you are. My thoughts are with you in any case...

*Helen* - I got no symptoms with dd and couldn't believe it until the scan. Some people don't. Count yourself lucky! Are you going to phone to check about the medication? But I agree with Seachest - once the body knows its preggers it all starts working as it should and producing all the hormones.

*Fiona* - sorry - but that made me laugh too. Well - none of all this is very dignified is it? Gets you prepared for checks and childbirth and all that though! Do those pelvic floor exercises.

*Lanta* - good to hear you are back and spending time together with DH. It is so important to go through all this together. Glad you got the next ap already.

*Seachest* - I can imagine you are really looking forward to that scan! Fingers crossed for you. With a SET it is very likely to be one baby. Not too long till you find out what is going on in there.

*Pink Pixie* - not too long to go. Like everyone says - the second week of the 2WW is the worst! Good luck - hang in there.

*Impatient Lady* - do you mean you had that scan a few days ago? Sorry to hear about that scare. Glad to hear all is well. Will you still have the scan on the 20th?

AFM - well, tired. Anxious about the scan. No baby? One baby? Two babies? The only one I really want is one baby. And the 12 weeks - past mc risk, done all the tests, can tell people etc seems like ages away. Not until december some time. But I do think I will feel better after this first scan on the 25th. Then the desert until the NHS 12 week scan... Less than a week to wait....
Greetings to all you ladies. Hi to those I missed on the personals.... Night night....


----------



## pinkpixie

Boakie how did you get on with your clinic


Stardust good luck for your scan


Fiona how is the MS today sorry but your story made me chuckle as well 


Lanta keep us posted on how your appt goes


Hi to everyone else make sure you keep us all posted when you have had your scans


AFM only 4 more sleeps to go    am trying to stay calm you really think that my now i would be used to it but it seems to get harder each time.  Still have sore boobs but it comes and goes tend to be ok in the morning and then worse in the evening still think its too early to have symptoms (am 12 days past 3 day transfer) so am putting it dowm to the drugs.
xx
h


----------



## lady stardust

Hi. I went to the doc this morning - my normal GP and said that I was preggers from FET in Germany - but I didn't know if it was twins or not and can I have an early scan on the NHS and I have one booked for tomorrow! So I have cancelled the 25th Oct one which was private and I go in at 1.30 tomorrow. I will be 5w5d I think, so in a way I could have waited a few days till I could see a heartbeat - which I guess won't be there tomorrow - but at least we can see if it is one or two! And hopefully they can see a bit about the viability.... Maybe there is something they can measure or something...

Boakie - how are you darling? Thinking of you.
Pink Pixie - four days... four days... sore boobs is a good sign!


----------



## impatientlady

Hi, Had another scare with heavy bleeding but a second scan this morning showed my baby bean and it's heart beat.  Next scan in a weeks time.  This stuff is so scary!

Boakie - Thinking about you.


----------



## pinkpixie

Impatient lady glad everything ok and i bet you thought it would get easier after the 2ww


----------



## Helen13

Impatient lady sorry to hear about the bleeding - how awful for you. Do they know where it's coming from? 

Lady stardust good luck for the scan tomorrow..! Let us know how you get on.

Pinkpixie glad you're holding out and haven't caved yet! I only had to wait 9 days before otd but that was enough torture! 

How's everyone else doing? 

Nothing new with me still desperate for more symptoms! 

Helen xx


----------



## boakie

hi gorge ladies my scan is tom 1130 im so worried is any1 else questioning whether we still need 2 b taking progesterone and oestrogen tabs they r just making me v bltdxxthanxs 4 ur gud luck msgs love 2 u allx


----------



## Helen13

Good luck tomorrow boakie, I'll be thinking of you.

I've been told I have to take both up to 12 weeks. I understand why we need the progesterone but don't know why we still need to take progynova?! 

I'm not overly bloated, just feeling a little bit chubby cos I've stopped running in the gym and have been eating lots of chocolate! Oh well it will all be worth it! 

xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Sorry for my me me post again tonight.  Im just starting to panic again, i wipe myself tonight and saw a very small red clot on the tissue paper.  I also notice some little brown discharge yesterday but only once.  I didnt have any tummy ache, back ache or period pain.  Im starting to think it might be start of heartbreaking news. I hope its just nothing


----------



## Helen13

Fiona don't apologise for your post - that's what we're all here for.

I really hope it's nothing and you do hear of lots of ladies having bleeding and it's all ok. I'd call your clinic though just in case cos they might tell you to rest until your scan.

Sorry I can't help much, I've never experience it myself.

Thinking of you though.

Helen xx


----------



## pinkpixie

fiona     if possible try and take it easy till your scan like helen sadi can you contact your clinic??


Boakie good luck for your scan today


Helen anymore sypmtoms my friend who got preganant from her first ICSI didnt  have any symptoms at all for months.  It is weird how everyone is so different.


Stardust good luck for your scan today let us know how you get on


Lanta how are you doing??


Hi to everyone else


AFM only 3 more sleeps am now at the stage of considering not testing so that i can carry on in this bubble very    i know!!!


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Boakie, Thinking of you.

I've been told to keep my taking my drugs until twelve weeks and I feel horribly bloated and constipated too. Ugh.


----------



## fiona_apple28

Im so so worried all night and much more now.  I didnt manage to sleep last night with my extreme thirst which i really have to go and get drink middle of the night ,after few minutes my mouth is dry again and like burning inside.  I rang the clinic this morning to say i had some light brown discharge and very small blood clot last night and also my thrist problem.  I was thinking my thirst prob might link to sugar level.  They ask me to have blood test today and urine test.  I went there this morning and use the toilet to get urine sample i was so shock to see blood on the tissue paper.  Its like the world collapsed    .  Aftet the blood test my urine is fine i have to wait later for the result of my blood and will have another test on friday to see if im loosing it        .  Before i left the clinic i ring the nurse in assited conception unit to mention that i saw blood now coz im hoping they will send me for scan right away.  She said they cant do anything yet till they see  the result of my friday test. I should go home and rest and they cant really say if thats a  sign of my miscarriage.  Before i went to the clinic im so sick anyway im always sick everyday so i cant tell the difference.  One thing im scared i remember when i had my mc before i had this extreme thirsty feeling and i read on internet it link to miscarriage but also link to preg symptoms  .  I am sure i had this feeling when i had mc before so now make me more worried.  I dont have pain or back pain or AF pain.  I dont know how can i convince myself that its all ok.


----------



## livity k

Hi Fiona- 

Just wanted to send you a hug    it is such a stressful time, i had 3 bleeds between 6 and 7 weeks- one or two wipes of red and then a day of brown each time and everything turned out ok, 

Hang in there till the scan- sending you lots of PMA and    

Livity x


----------



## lady stardust

Fiona sweetie - I so hope it is all OK. How agonising to have to wait until Friday. Hugs to you.    I hope and pray little embie is OK and holding tight. 

AFM - had a scan - very early but it all looked fine. They could see the sac and the little embie (1mm big). Only one. Phew! Next scan in just over two weeks to check all is fine. Feeling happy and relieved.


----------



## boakie

hi ladies scan showed embie and heartbeat! slight bleedin by yolk sac another scan in 3 wks .fiapple dnt get 2 stressed hun i had so much bleeding with huge clots n i thought id lost it .x


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie & Ladystardust - im so happy for you.

afm, no bleeding yet till now just slight brown discharge but feeling on and off period pain, slight tummy pai and back pain.  Worried that it might be start of worst bleed later.    still feeling sick not sre due to stress or preg.

thanks to all the support


----------



## Helen13

Wow congratulations boakie and lady stardust - I bet it was so amazing to see! 

Boakie did they say if the bleeding should stop? At least you've got another scan in 3 weeks.

Fiona sorry to hear you're still bleeding. I bet Friday seems a lifetime away. I'll be praying for good news.

Afm - I'm just jealous cos I want my scan now! 

Helen xx


----------



## boakie

they said the bleed should just go and need 2 check it in 3 wks x


----------



## lady stardust

Boakie - so happy for you. What a relief. Hope it all settles down now.


----------



## boakie

thanxs 4 all ur kind msgs it was such a scary couple of days and i appreciate ur supportx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Boakie - did you have period pain on or before you had your bleeding?


----------



## boakie

slight cramps then went the loo and it just flooded out of me midwife said u can get brown or red bleeding she said its like implantation bleeding


----------



## impatientlady

Boakie I had exactly the same experience and I'm so pleased you had exactly the same result to me.  It's unbelievable when it happens, I just cried.

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## fiona_apple28

i am so so sad, got my blod test result and ts only 560 they expect a bit higher im on a very very low side.  Its so hard to accept that its same thing happening again.  Im still having period pain, breast feeling less sore now  so i felt its the end     .  will have my scan on friday morning instead of monday.  i tried to ask a little assurance from her that its just normal but she cant really give anything coz its too difficult to judge base on my blood test.        i will be the saddest person on christmas while my sister is expanding her belly      .  i dont understand why im so capable to be pregnant why cant i keep it, i am well rested, bed all day with tv and little house work.  what else should i do!


----------



## boakie

oh fiona i really want 2 cum ova n give u a hug pls try n stay positive wait till fri is ur partner with you let me know if anything else happens pg symps cum n go ive not chucked up2 today .if u need someone 2 talk 2 ill pm u my nox


----------



## Avon Queen

fiona - massive hugs, i pray that everything turns out ok for you


----------



## fiona_apple28

thank you, all i need is miracle on friday morning. still bleeding but not heavy yet so will see tomorrow morning.  im still sick but breast less sore.. not sure if my vomiting is stress factor only.


----------



## Avon Queen

fiona -   i know bleeding is very common with multiple pregnancies. and i know someone on here whos hcg actually went down, and they feared the worst. and she was ok in the end. i hope the same for you, hope time passes quickly for you


----------



## lady stardust

Fiona - sending you lots of love. You sound so sad in your heart. You don't know until Friday though. If it was really bad they would have said so. I just feel so sad for you having to go through this and I want so much for it all to turn out OK for you this time. I know how hard it is with sisters too - my sister and cousins all conceive really easily and were popping them out while I was on my infertility journey for years... Big hugs to you.


----------



## fiona_apple28

thank you lady stardust, boakie and avon.

Had loads of blood clots now and continues period pains      been sick twice this evening due stress i think.


----------



## Avon Queen

oh hunny     i dont know what to say. massive hugs


----------



## pinkpixie

Fiona     hope the bleeding has stopped.


Boakie and stardust congrats on your scan


Helen bet you cant wait for your scan   


hi to everyone else


afm feeling a little    today worried about everything so so scared that it wont have worked.


----------



## boakie

fiona my heart goes out 2 you i really dnt know what 2 say what have drs advised. is it very heavy, big clots.can u get in 2day?thinking of u xxx


----------



## Helen13

Hi all

Fiona how are you today? I'm thinking of you. Just take it easy and rest lots. I bet Friday can't come quick enough.

Pinkpixie I know what you mean about staying in the bubble forever and not testing! That's how I felt for a few days! Are you testing tomorrow? Try and stay positive - not long to go! 

Afm I am (hopefully!) 5 weeks today and did a digital this morning and it's gone up to 3+ which is a good sign but I'm not really getting the cramps that I had a coupe of weeks ago so I'm really hoping it's all ok in there...! God I've still got 2 weeks til my scan arrrrghh! 

Oh Fiona also I forgot to say I feel for you with your sister. My sister is trying for a baby now and I'm just waiting for the announcement any day now. I don't know how I'll cope when it happens for them. No doubt it will be in my face the whole time...

Helen xx


----------



## fiona_apple28

Has my loads of blood clots with bright red blood before i went to bed.  When i woke up this morning check my pads only little blood no clots.  Used the toilet and wipe myself didnt get bloods i hope it did stop. Period pains stopped before i went to bed.  To early to say it did stop so will see later.    My breast is less sore but a bit stingy. 

Dr said they cant do anything will just see the scan tomorrow shes so busy tomorrow but she will see me first.  I should let them know hows my bleeding today, i will call later too see if it will resume.

I still believe there is a miracle.  need loads of                 

By the way, does anyone feel a stabbing pain underam near right breast?  i had this pain attack since tuesday night i felt it all night it very disturbing.  On day time come and go.  i felt it again last night and now.


----------



## boakie

yes hun how strange is that!x


----------



## fiona_apple28

Helen - having 3+ is good sign so no need to worry. i did 2 digital test before didt change from 1-2 so it make sense why it didnt coz i have very low hcg.  My sister is now 10wks now she also had fet with her one and only frostie.  I love her to bits but it will really hurts to see her having one if i have mc


----------



## lady stardust

Fiona - good luck tomorrow. Praying for your miracle.... Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## fiona_apple28

thank you ladies for all the wishes for tomorrow scan.             

Didnt have bleeding in the morning but this 3pm started to feel on and off slight af pain (back and tummy) had brown and light red on tissue paper everytime i wipe after pee.  i hope bleeding wont continue to give me more confidence to face tomorrow scan.  Im so stress been vomiting nothing most of the day.  I found out that my sister hcg when shes 5w3d is only 196, i think yesterday im 5w5d hcg 560 if based on my last period.  She had heavy bleeding before her 6 wk.  i hope its a good sign for me, i hope ill be lucky too.


----------



## Avon Queen

fiona


----------



## boakie

gud luck fiona thinkin of ux


----------



## fiona_apple28

Again chemical preg/ very early miscarriage they didnt see anything at all


----------



## Helen13

Oh Fiona I am so so sorry to hear your news and really thought it would be ok.

I can't imagine how you are feeling but take time out with your dh to comfort each other through this.

I'm thinking of you.

Helen xx


----------



## boakie

fiona i am so sorry hun please take time 2 recover spend time with dh xxxi am so very sorry


----------



## Avon Queen

fiona - im so sorry


----------



## Lanta

Fiona - I'm so very very sorry for you    . I can't imagine how hard this must be to go through it again, make sure you take some time out with DH to comfort each other and grieve....


----------



## pinkpixie

fiona i am so so sorry


----------



## fiona_apple28

Thank you all ladies for the support. I will still be around reading all your posting.

It really hurts to have 2nd time around but what can i do





















. My doc wants further testing before we had a next fet which i agree. I had my blood test again to confiirm that pregnancy is on its way out. Shes a bit confuse why im so sick since i have very low hcg levels. She know that NHS wants 3 mc before they do test but in my case with very very same pattern i should have the test but it all depends on the GP. She wll send a letter to my GP that i need further investigation before we continue another tx. Hopefully GP will let me have the tests.

Im fine at the moment but im sure pain and sadness will hit me later. What annoys me more is the fact that its the 2nd time that it made me believe that id been pregnant! had preg symproms, stretching pains inside my tummy etc. make me believe that something is happening there then you will see the scan screen there is nothing inside even a yolk or sac! i can accept the first mc i had coz i know from the beginning something is wrong and not feeling pregnant but this time it had all the preg symptoms till now!!!






















So next time dont know what to believe anymore







. I even question the doctor if did i really got pregnant or its just the meds giving false result she said i am pregnant!

Sorry for taking to much space in this thread i just like to voice out my feelings coz its feels better to know someone understand me in this thread. Thank you ladies.


----------



## boakie

did they do a trans vaginal scan? oh hun i really do feel 4 u n ur sadness i wud defo ask 4 more tests find out whats going on. if u wana chat u got my nox


----------



## Avon Queen

fiona, i had a miscarriage at 6 weeks, may 05.....i felt sick as a dog for the full week before the bleeding...then cramps that followed. with my ectopic, i felt nothing but i guess thats to be expected. but with the pregnancy that went to term i didnt feel very bad at all, just slight nausea in waves. it felt nothing like the other one. which was a comfort. for the 6 week miscarriage, i too, had a scan with nothing but blood in there that was still to come out. i kept referring to it as a period i think it was a form of self protection - of course i knew it wasnt. but the doc was horrible and kept telling me i had been pregnant.   very very sad, heartbreaking times. big hugs


----------



## lady stardust

Oh Fiona
I am so sorry darling. My heart goes out to you.    
I'm glad the doc has agreed to refer you for further tests. Let's hope they come up with some answers and you can move forward soon. I am so sorry. Thinking of you. It will happen one day - we just don't know how long the journey is as we are going along it. Have faith it will happen to you and you will have your baby one day.


----------



## Rach_1985

Fiona, I'm so sorry for your loss. I really hope that ur GP will look into further tests for u before ur next xfer. Hopefully it's just been two very sad, but completely unconnected losses for you and there are no other underlying issues. However, there is some pretty amazing immune treatments available and some very clever consultants out there to help u if it's needed. Take time to  come to terms with what's happened xx

Boakie, glad u was reassured by ur scan

Pinkpixie, is it ur test day tomorrow?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Think a couple of people have asked about things with my husband since I last posted properly...well we had a letter from CSA last week to say that the case has been dropped. Don't really know what to think, can't believe she dropped the case when she is apparently so confident that my husband is the dad? To be honest, I thought so too, from looking at pictures of the little girl. She has just got a new boyfriend though. I don't think we've heard the last from her. We've just started telling people about my pregnancy now I'm nearly 9 weeks and I'm sure it'll get back to her pretty soon. I guess we'll just have to deal with it in the future when it kicks off again, I just wish he would have a DNA test so we knew the truth either way, but he won't. Grrrr

Anyway, enough about that! I'm still feeling really sick and even though I'm exhausted I haven't been sleeping well the last two nights. Been eating like an absolute pig, I must have put nearly half a stone on this week. Can't wait to get to 12 weeks and stop with the oestrogen tablets and progestone pessaries, they make me feel worse! Must stop moaning tho, I know I'm so lucky xx


----------



## boakie

i am eating very piggishly 2 is that a word ? just stodge is what i crave


----------



## pinkpixie

BFN for us again    dont know what we will do next cant keep doing this 4 attempts with what are perfect embies and not even a sniff of a pregnancy stuck what to do next as clinic think its just down to luck and refuse to investigate


----------



## boakie

your joking i think thats terrible hun can your drs refer you 4 tests?x


----------



## pinkpixie

cos its NHS funded (which we are very grateful for) they really dont seem intrested in looking at us as an individual case.  Think i am going to get appt with my nice female doc and see if she can do anything.


Also dont know wether to consider seeing if a private clinic will do tests etc if we dont have treatment there


----------



## Avon Queen

so sorry pink pixie : ((


----------



## Avon Queen

pinkpixie so sorry


----------



## Rach_1985

Pinkpixie, so sorry for ur result. I think after 4 attempts with good quality embryo's, if I was in ur position I would definitely be looking for further testing too. I hope that ur gp is more understanding, being a female she hopefully will be. I know all gp's are very different but I do know some ladies that have managed to get most of their level 1 tests done through their doctors xx


----------



## Helen13

So sorry to hear your news pinkpixie.

You should find out if you can have any further tests privately (although I have no idea how expensive they are!) and then carry on with the nhs treatment. Or can you change clinics? 

I def think it's worth investigating and it seems silly that they don't want to. If just keep pushing them for answers.

Good luck with it all.

Rachel that's good that the csa have dropped the case although I'm sure you can't forget it that easily. At least you've got your own little baby to focus on now.  

afm I'm 5+2 (hopefully!) and not really getting any twinges or cramps anymore - is anyone else? I actually enjoyed getting them cos then I knew something was going on in there! Been feeling sick on and off but that's it so am really hoping it's all ok.

Have a good day everyone.

Helen xx


----------



## Lanta

Pinkpixie - so sorry to hear about your result. I'm not sure where you live but in London there is a clinic run by Dr Gorgy (easily googled) and they do all the immune testing and further tests and you don't have to have treatment with them. They are happy to send results to your hospital.  I was going to go there but then decided to change clinics as well hence opted for ARGC. I really wish you all the best and hope you find some answers.  My Dh and I are in a similar boat - great embryos but no BFP. It's so frustrating

Rach - can't believe she had dropped the case. What an absolute ***** for putting you through this. Because now you'll always wonder. At least you have your pregnancy to focus on, am really glad that's all going well for you. 

Helen - don't worry about no symptons yet. Count yourself lucky!


----------



## lady stardust

Pink Pixie - so sorry darling. How disappointing after so long and so much hope. I am so sorry to hear about that. Big hugs to you. I hope you manage to get a gp to refer you. Thinking of you.


----------



## pinkpixie

Thanks for all your mind words i have a quick question how long after finishing tablets will AF normally turn up in the past i have normally had spotting if not started properly by now but have never down regged before so not sure if that has affected things, havent taken any drugs since fri night so surely they should be out of system now?  Also still got sore boobs which is weird so unless drugs are still in system


----------



## lollipops

PinkPixie- I am so very sorry to hear your sad,sad news.
I think it can take up to a few days for AF to come- If you have been down regged, it can take a wee while for the body to catch up with itself. I bled not long after stopping tablets, but then stopped pretty soon after it started. This was a withdrawel bleed, my actual AF came a week or so later. We are all different though. I hope your ok (well, as OK as you can be right now) . Again I am sorry.

To all you with your BFP and scans - many ,many congrats. I know I haven't said alot on here since my BFN, but I have been following your stories. Your success gives me hope that one day, I too will be in your postions.

To all who got their BFN's- I feel your pain, It does get easier and you will feel strong again. It's all a healing process. Next time- lets hope its our time.

Well I am saying goodbye to FF until my next tx. It's strange to think that when I started this thread I had no idea what the future held for me. I am sure my time will come and I know now how hard this game is. It's one hell of a ride , and I have to make sure I am emotionally and phyiscally strong again before my 3rd attempt. 
You all have been a huge support network of virtual friends. And we all deserve for our dreams to come true.
May all you lovely ladies, whatever the outcome of your tx's - be happy, healthy and content with life. 

Much love and best wishes to you all.

Lolli xx


----------



## lady stardust

Lolli
Good luck on your journey through life - and on this strange bit of it. Yes - it is a strange ride, isn't it. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Seachest

Hello ladies

I have been AWOL for some time due to work demand while struggling with terrible sickness for the past couple of weeks. I have read back the last few pages so please forgive me if I have missed you out;

Fiona - I did message on the other thread but once again I am so sorry 

Boakie - glad to hear all is well after all the ups and downs, what a relief

Rach - Not long until your 12 week scan although I bet it doesn't feel like that to you

Helen - Congratulations on your BFP...wooo hooooo  

LadyStardust - have you had your scan yet?? Hope all is good

Avon Queen - read below................ 

(hello to everyone else I have missed)

Well today was our viability scan......DH and I were really nervous when we went to to hospital as we are only too aware that a positive test doesn't always mean a heart beat. So, the nurse popped in that lovely 'probe' and we saw the amniotic sac but saw nothing inside it at first. I lay there thinking oh no, it's bad news, but then she said there it is, your little baby and there is it's heart beat which was fluttering away. I was so overwhelmed that I did cry a little. As we were looking at the screen she gently squeezed my knee and then slowly said....and there is ANOTHER baby with ANOTHER heart beat.




























.

To all those that said my high hCG (9445) was an indicator of twinnies were right!! Never in a million years did we really think our one frostie would split!!! Identical twins....I mean, that is just crazy!!!! Overwhelmed is an understatement but the grins on our faces are growing every minute!!

xxx

Think I need to change my ticker to TWO!!


----------



## Helen13

Hi everyone 

Wow weeeeee Seachest!! Congratulations on your twins!! I bet you are still in shock! I did see the post you wrote about having a high hcg level so kept waiting to see the outcome. I am so happy for you although I am sure you are still getting your head around having 2 little ones!

Lolli just wanted to say goodbye. I really hope it all works out for you and just want to say thank you for being a tower of strength for me (and I am sure the others will agree!) I don't know what I'd have done without you while I was going through my treatment. 

To everyone else, thank you for being there for me when I needed you. I don't know how I'd have got through it without you all. This site really is a godsend. 

Although I haven't had my scan yet (and fingers crossed it's all ok next week), I thought I would move to another thread because I don't want to offend anyone who it didn't work out for, by going on about my symptoms etc etc. 

Helen xxxx


----------



## still a mum

congratulations seachest!!!!! double the joy


----------



## Avon Queen

seachest - told ya     mine was 6116, yours 9445. i new it just had to be LOL! thats a fabulous HCG level too. bet you are in complete shock, i was for ages! espec as one embie! congratulations chick


----------



## lady stardust

Congrats Seachest. It will be great!

I am fine - tired. Scan on Friday....  I will probably not check this forum so much if it all goes fine so loads of love to all you special ladies and good luck on your journeys.....


----------



## mwmm

Hi Ladie's,
sorry it's been a while,i have had  major problems with my wireless internet connection and have been offline for over 5 weeks until today.
Well,bad news for me i'm afraid.Initially,everything was looking great at the 7 week scan,but,last week i had a light bleed,followed by a complete loss of pregnancy symptoms,and have had another mmc-At the moment,i'm still trying to process the information,i don't know why,but i had a terrible feeling from the very start that this might happen again,so much so,that i deliberately did not even dare to contact the midwife until i had the second scan,..............so,the plan is to digest the news,wait for the inevitable,have some time out,and i think it might be time to push for some investigations to be carried out,the thing that is bothering me most,is the fertilisation issue,and the fact that we produced the highest grade blasts possible with the icsi,yet,something seems to be going wrong somewhere with the quality of the embies.
Fiona-....ugh,.....my heart so goes out to you,i know exactly how you are feeling right now,it's so heartbreaking sweetie,i can't even  find the words to express the sympathy i feel for you,......but i know,and i share your pain xxx
But onto a brighter note,it's comforting to see lots of BFP's,it really does bring a smile to my face to know that those who have struggled for so long,have fullfilled the dream after so much heartache xxx
For the rest  of us still on the journey,here's hoping that one day,will be,'our day',good luck to all of us xxx


----------



## still a mum

mwmm so sorry to hear your news hun  know exacly how u feel x


----------



## Lanta

mwmm - so very very sorry to hear your news.  You deserve and will have your day one day - believing that keeps you going.  Good luck with further investigations - that's what we've decided to do after our top quality embryos never seem to implant

Seachest - congratulations on twins! Scary but exciting - I hope the morning sickness eases soon

Lollipops - best of luck on your fertility journey.  You were wonderful at keeping our spirits up through this tough journey and I really hope that it works for you next time

To everyone else with BFPs - I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months! Your success stories give the rest of us hope

To the others still on their journey - we'll get there one day


----------



## lady stardust

mmwm - so sorry darling. It must be awful to have the hope then have it taken away. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Helen13

Mwmm so sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. I had a mmc last time and am very aware that it could happen again. It's so horrible to have it taken away from you - especially as everything was ok at the first scan.

I hope you manage to get to the bottom of it and have the baby you've always dreamed of.

Helen xx


----------



## Seachest

mmwm - that's such sad news   .  I hope you get all the answers when you go for further tests. With a little bit more support I'm sure a little one will hang in there


----------

